# Power of the Turkish Armed Forces ( Weapons - News and Updates )



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s Growing Military Expeditionary Posture*


A glance at the Turkish Armed Forces’ recent combat record demonstrates that Turkey’s defense policy now extends well beyond its borders


Drones loitering in the Syrian Airspace, Turkish Navy Frigates along the Libyan coast,
Turkish military advisors in Tripoli alongside Government of National Accord (GNA) formations
Mountain Commando units operating in Northern Iraq, 
and high-ranking Turkish officers in Qatar and Somalia are all pretty common to see now

Overall, the Turkish military is fast becoming an expeditionary actor in league with Ankara’s geopolitical worldview



*Turkey’s ambitious strategic posture is centered on three pivots *

1-- The naval transformation toward a blue-water force
2-- The army’s expeditionary warfare concepts married to a growing tendency of resorting to proxy war agents in various battlegrounds from North Africa to the Levant
3-- Expanding forward military bases in different parts of the Turkish zone d’influence




*The Turkish Navy’s Blue Homeland*

The Turkish Navy, traditionally a coastal deterrent since the beginning of the republic era, is gaining a power projection edge. This change is centered on defense technology breakthroughs and a novel military-geostrategic approach



*13 Type-209 class hunter killer Submarines are in service*


4 GUR class Submarines are equipped with state-of-the-art detection and targeting systems, which turn these platforms into silent and deadly hunters that would threaten the hostile surface action group positioned in the Eastern Mediterranean

-- New fire control system integrated with the sonar
-- New data links
-- Improved target acquisition and tracking capabilities

Aselsan ARES2SC Submarine Radar ESM System
Aselsan ZARGANA Submarine Torpedo Countermeasure System
Aselsan TORK anti-torpedo Torpedo

Torpedoes: Tigerfish Mk 24 Mod 2 or DM2A4
Missiles : HARPOON block-II ( land attack / anti-ship )












*AKYA heavy-weight Torpedo*

National origin : TURKEY
Diameter : 533 mm
Lenngth : 6.5 m
Weight : 1200 kg
Warhead : 260 kg
Range : 15 km at 40 knots
Guidance : Fiber optic cable + Magnetic sensor + Wake homing sensor
Sonar : Fiber optic conformal array sonar

İndigenous Heavy Torpedo AKYA and National Integrated Submarine Combat Management System will be integrated into the PREVEZE class Submarines








*between 2022 and 2027, total of 6 Reis-class (Type-214) AIP Submarines will enter into service*


Length : 67,6 m
Displacement : 2013 tons
Range : 12.000 nm
Speed : 20 knots
Endurance : 84 days

UGM-84A Harpoon Blok II or ATMACA Anti ship Missile
GEZGIN Land attack Cruise Missile
AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
ARES-2NS Electronic Warfare System
ZARGANA Soft-kill Torpedo counter measure System
TORK Hard-kill Torpedo Countermeasure System

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*8 OHP class Frigates are in service*









Turkey has upgraded extensively the majority of its main surface combatants. Such vessels are 4 of the total 8 Gabya (O.H. Perry) class Frigates between 2007 and 2011

-- 8-cell Mk41 vertical launcher system (VLS) for total 32 ESSM SAM
-- SMART-S Mk2 3D Radar
-- Mk92 STIR Mod 12 fire control system
-- GENESIS advanced combat management system
-- ASIST landing platform system
-- The addition of a new long range SONAR

The GENESIS advanced combat management system includes the following characteristics and abilities

A modern and reliable system
High performance
Open architecture
Capacity of tracking more than 1,000 tactical targets
Modern digital sensor data fusion
Automatic threat evaluation
Weapon engagement opportunities
Link16/22 system integration

250 km SMART-S MK2 3D Radar
AN/SQS-56 Sonar
AN / SLQ-32 Electronic Warfare System
AN/SQR-19 Towed Array Sonar
AN/SQQ-28 LAMPS MK III Sonobuoy Processing System
ASWCS MK116 MOD 7 Anti-Submarine Warfare Control System
AN/SLQ-25 Nixie towed torpedo decoys
36 x SM-1 Air Defense Missiles
32 x ESSM Air Defense Missiles
8 x HARPOON Anti Ship Missiles
6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
1 × Oto Melara 76mm DP gun
1 × Mk 15 Phalanx CIWS
1 × S-70B Seahawk







*GENESIS Advanced Combat Management System*

Quick reaction time against guided missiles
High level combat system automation
Centralized command and control capability
Situational awareness and decision support
Increased robustness and high reliability
Onboard training capability









*32 x RIM-162 ESSM*

ESSM to protect ships from attacking missiles and aircraft. ESSM is designed to counter supersonic maneuvering anti-ship missiles

Range : 50+ km
Speed : Mach 4+
Guidance System : Mid-course update datalink -- Terminal semi-active radar homing











*36 x RIM-66 SM-1*

The RIM-66 Standard MR is a medium range surface-to-air missile (SAM) with a secondary role as anti-ship missile

Range : 18 km
Speed : Mach 2+
Altitude : 18.000+ m
Guidance : Semi Active Radar







*8 x RGM-84 HARPOON*

The Harpoon is an all-weather, over-the-horizon, anti-ship missile

Range : 124-140 km
Speed : Mach 0,7
Flight altitude : Sea-skimming
Guidance : active radar terminal homing







*Turkish Navy GABYA class Frigates are superior to Greek,Egyptian,Israeli current Frigates/Corvettes*

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*8 MEKO-200 class Frigates are in service*









*Within the scope of the Barbaros Class Frigate Half-Life Modernization Project ( about €250 million )
4 Ships are planned to be delivered to the Turkish Navy until 2025*

TCG Barbaros (F-244) entered service in 1995
TCG Oruçreis (F-245) entered service in 1996
TCG Salihreis (F-246) entered service in 1998
TCG Kemalreis (F-247) entered service in 2000


-- Havelsan Network Enabled Data Integrated (GENESIS ADVENT) Combat Management System
-- Aselsan TAKS Fire Control System
-- Aselsan SMART-S MK-II 3D Radar
-- Aselsan MAR-D 3B AESA Radar
-- Aselsan AKR-D X and Ka-Band fire control Radars
-- Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- Aselsan PIRI Panoramic Infrared Imaging - KATS Infrared Search and Track system
-- Aselsan FERSAH Carina Mounted Sonar System
-- Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System

-- 127 mm Gun
-- Aselsan STOP 25mm Remote Controlled Stabilized Cannon System
-- Aselsan GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
-- ESSM/HISAR Air Defense Missiles
-- 16x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles
-- Lightweight Torpedoes 







*Havelsan ADVENT next generation Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System for Cooperative Engagment Capability* ...... ( only Turkey in the region and only a few Countries in the World )


----------



## MMM-E

*4 ISTIF class stealth Frigates will enter into service between 2023 and 2026*


The I-class Frigate is designed to conduct maritime surveillance and patrol operations, inspection and surveillance of EEZ besides preventing potential threat.


*MILGEM - ISTIF class Frigate *

Length : 113m
Displacement : 3000 tons
Range : 6000 nm
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
250 km SMART-S mk2 search Radar
ASELSAN ALPER LPI Surface Radar
AKREP (AKR-D Block B-1/2) Fire Control Radar
ASELSAN Piri IRST
TBT-01 Yakamoz or Fersah Hull Mounted Sonar
SeaEye-AHTAPOT EO Reconnaisance and Survellience System
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
16 cells VLS

-- 1 x 76 mm Gun
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 250 km )
-- 64 x ESSM or HISAR Air Defense Missiles
-- 1 x GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- 6 x Torpedos
-- 2 x 25 mm Aselsan STOP Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter


----------



## MMM-E

*4 ADA class stealth Corvettes are in service*


Turkey’s Ada-class stealth Corvettes are another naval platform that present a lethal challenge to surface action groups and supply ships operating in the Mediterranean

These highly stealthy ships have extremely reduced radar, IR and acoustic signatures, and they are backed by a low probability of intercept (LPI) radar that could sneak up to enemy surface vessels and deliver a lethal blow


*ADA class stealth Corvette*

Length : 99,5 m
Displacement : 2400 tons
Range : 3500 nm
Speed : 29 knots

GENESIS Combat Management System
250 km SMART-S mk2 search Radar
TBT-01 Yakamoz Sonar
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System

-- 1 x 76 mm Oto Melera Super Rapid Gun ( 40 km )
-- 8 x HARPOON Anti ship Missiles ( 140 km )
-- 21 x RAM ( 9 km )
-- 6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
-- 2 x 12,7 mm Aselsan STAMP Stabilized Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter


----------



## MMM-E

*TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship*


TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship will transform the regional force projection capability of the Turkish Navy into a medium-scale global force projection capability

to be able to carry a battalion size amphibious task force with its equipment and a total of 94 vehicles

-- 13 ALTAY Tanks
-- 27 ZAHA Armored Amphibious Attack Vehicles
-- 6 APC
-- 48 various Vehicles

A total of 1,223 personnel will serve onboard the Ship
and to carry 30 Helicopters

Length : 232 m
Displacement : 27400 tons
Range : 9000 nm

GENESIS-ADVENT Combat Management System
SMART-S MK2 S-band 3D Radar
ARES-2 Electronic Warfare System
ARAS 2023 diver detection Sonar

5 x Aselsan 25mm STOP
2 x Phalanx 20mm CIWS
1 x RIM-116 with 21 RAM (Rolling Airframe Missiles )









*UCAVs for TCG ANADOLU*

The SSB has held a meeting with the Turkish drone magnate BAYKAR team for the possible deployment of UCAVs on TCG ANADOLU multipurpose Amphibious Assault Ship








*
2 BAYRAKTAR class LST in service since 2018*



Length : 138.75 m
Displacement : 7,254 t
Range : 6,000 nm

BAYRAKTAR class LST can carry 486 troops and 20 Tanks


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MMM-E said:


> *TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship*
> 
> 
> TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship will transform the regional force projection capability of the Turkish Navy into a medium-scale global force projection capability
> 
> to be able to carry a battalion size amphibious task force with its equipment and a total of 94 vehicles
> 
> -- 13 ALTAY Tanks
> -- 27 ZAHA Armored Amphibious Attack Vehicles
> -- 6 APC
> -- 48 various Vehicles
> 
> A total of 1,223 personnel will serve onboard the Ship
> and to carry 30 Helicopters
> 
> Length : 232 m
> Displacement : 27400 tons
> Range : 9000 nm
> 
> GENESIS-ADVENT Combat Management System
> SMART-S MK2 S-band 3D Radar
> ARES-2 Electronic Warfare System
> ARAS 2023 diver detection Sonar
> 
> 5 x Aselsan 25mm STOP
> 2 x Phalanx 20mm CIWS
> 1 x RIM-116 with 21 RAM (Rolling Airframe Missiles )
> View attachment 724797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UCAVs for TCG ANADOLU*
> 
> The SSB has held a meeting with the Turkish drone magnate BAYKAR team for the possible deployment of UCAVs on TCG ANADOLU multipurpose Amphibious Assault Ship
> View attachment 724796



The carrier will give Egypt a good run of its money.


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Navy 12 Anti Submarine Warfare Aircrafts*


6 CN-235-100M Anti Submarine Warfare Aircrafts
6 ATR 72-600 Anti Submarine Warfare Aircrafts

CN-235-100M













The ATR 72 is a highly effective, middle-size anti-submarine warfare aircraft with competitive acquisition and operational costs

• Thales AMASCOS mission system
• Link 16 data link
• Mk 54 and Mk 46 Light Weight Torpedo
• electro-optical sensors
• Search radar
• ESM sensor (Electronic Support Measures)
• MAD sensor (Magnetic Anomaly Detector)
• Integrated self-protection system, (Chaff & Flare Dispenser, Radar Warning, Missile Warning, Laser Warning)
• Sonobuoy launcher

ATR 72-600


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Navy 24 SEA HAWK Anti Submarine Warfare Helicopters*



The *Seahawk* can handle anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface warfare (ASUW), naval special warfare (NSW) insertion, search and rescue (SAR)


-- Mk 54 Torpedo
-- PENGUIN anti ship Missile





*



*


----------



## MMM-E

*TCG UFUK Intelligence Ship .. ( only Turkey in the region and a few in the World )*


TCG UFUK will be equipped with intelligence systems developed by ASELSAN.
the equipment activities for Signal Intelligence (SIGINT & ELINT) capabilities

The ship has antenna hardware similar to the MPAR radar system


----------



## MMM-E

* F-16 CCIP ( Common Configuration Implementation Program )*


CCIP modernization made Turkish F-16s more lethal, survivable and network-centric weapon system


*CCIP Modernization for 163 F-16C/D block52 standard ( $3,9 billion ) between 2010 and 2015*






AN/APG-68(V)9 Radar
Link-16 System
Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite (SPEWS II)
Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVG)
Modular Mission Computer
Advanced interrogator/transponder
Integrated precision navigation
LCD Color MFDs
Improved AVTR System
Multifunctional Information Distribution System
High speed Anti-Radar Missile Targeting System



*COCKPİT*
Modular Mission Computer , Advanced interrogator/transponder , Integrated precision navigation , LCD Color MFDs , Improved AVTR System








*Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite (SPEWS II)*

SPEWS-II is an advanced, internally mounted self protection system specifically designed for F-16C Block 50 Fighter Jets

Aselsan has started deliveries of 60 SPEWS-II to the Turkish Airforce

-- Radar Warning Receiver (RWR)
-- Electronic Countermeasures (ECM) Suite
-- Deceptive RF jamming
-- Intelligent control of chaff/ flare dispenser systems







*Joint Helmet-Mounted Cueing System (JHMCS)*

JHMCS provides support for raster scanned imagery to display FLIR/IRST pictures for night operations and provides collimated symbology and imagery to the pilot

Turkish F-16 pilots use JHMCS helmet displays targeting information on the helmet visor to allow pilots to lock-on and attack air-to-air (JHMCS+AIM-9X)
The systems gives flight crew members the ability to rapidly acquire and designate a target simply by looking at it

-- 26 km AIM-9x sidewinder
-- 120 km AIM-120C7 AMRAAM











*Night Vision Cueing and Display (NVCD)*






Pilots depend on JHMCS to successfully execute air-to-air and air-to-ground tactical missions during daylight
NVCD/ ANVIS system is now matured to expand this critical capability to night missions






*Link-16 Tactical Data Link*

Link 16, Military Aircraft as well as Ships and Ground Forces may exchange their tactical picture in near real time. Link 16 also supports the exchange of text messages, imagery data and provides two channels of digital voic







*AESA Radar by 2022-2023*

Aselsan AESA Radar is being pitched for integration on the Turkish air force's fleet of F-16s

Aselsan believes its AESA radar could eventually compete with systems such as Northrop Grumman's APG-83 Scalable Agile Beam Radar









*SEAD/DEAD Role with exceptional results*

CCIP modernized F-16s are equipped with the APG-68(V9) Radar, a secure-voice communication system, new radar warning receivers and the ability to carry and launch the AGM-88 HARM anti radiation missile , AGM-84 SLAM-ER and SOM Cruise Missiles for true SEAD capabilities

-- 150 km AGM-88 HARM anti radiation missile
-- 280 km AGM-84 SLAM-ER Cruise Missile
-- 280 km SOM Cruise Missile


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Airforce has 29 F-16C/D Block50+ ... ( entered service between 2011 and 2012 )*


-- AIM-9x sidevinder
-- AIM-120C7
-- SLAM-ER cruise missile
-- HARM anti radiation missile
-- JSOW glide bomb











*S400 AIR DEFENSE SYSTEM*


Turkey bought 4 batteries S400 Air Defense System from Russia

Radar range : 600 km
Firing range : 380 km ( 40N6 missile )


*The best Air Defense System in the world to intercept Fighter Jets , AWACS , Bombers*


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

With this power Turkey can probably take on China and liberate Kashgar









Kashgar - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*DEFENSES against CRUISE MISSILES


Land-attack Cruise Missiles are highly effective weapon systems that can present a major threat to military and strategic targets*

KORKUT 35mm SPAAG with airburst ammunitton and HISAR Air Defense Systems will become more and more important to intercept Cruise Missiles


*KORKUT SPAAG*

Two stabilised 35mm KDC cannons capable of firing air burst ammunition
Each barrel of the 35mm gun can fire 1,100 rounds a minute
70 km 3D Radar
Operate full autonomously
KORKUT SPAAG can engage cruise missiles within the maximum range of 4 km
KORKUT SPAAG can survive an explosion of 6kg of TNT under tracks
Electro-optical (EO) sensor pod
Electro-optical target detection and tracking with Advanced Air Defense fire control algorithms
Identifies friendly forces using identification, friend or foe (IFF) system
A KORKUT unit is made up of 3 SPAAGs and a command vehicle 










HISAR Air Defense Missile 












*Tactical medium range air defense system based on BVR - WVR Missiles*

25 km BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures )

60 km GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile test firing ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )

*Land based VL variant will be accurate to intercept Fighter Jets , Cruise Missiles , Anti-radiation Missiles ,... similar to French MICA VL and German IRIS-T SLM* 












*Turkish Ballistic Missile Defense System Project will leverage Turkey's breakthroughs in launch, rocket, and control technologies in Space*

130km Altitude Test 







*Turkey speeds up works on anti-ballistic missiles*









Turkey speeds up works on critical systems like anti-ballistic missiles


Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries.For instance, a leading local...




www.dailysabah.com





Turkey has stepped up efforts to develop anti-ballistic missile systems, a critical technology owned by few countries

In addition to our Hisar and Siper air defense systems will speed up our design and technology development studies for the development of missile defense systems that will eliminate ballistic missiles by engaging in the upper layer

*TUBITAK develops DACS for Ballistic Missile Defense System* 








*So , TURKEY create its own Air Defense Capability to intercept Fighter Jets , AWACSs , Bombers , Helicopters , UCAVs , Cruise Missiles , Ballistic Missiles*

-- SUNGUR MANPADS
-- KORKUT 35mm SPAAG
-- HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
-- HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System
-- SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
-- GUMS Ballistic Missile Defense System

-- BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile
-- GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile
-- AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile

also navalized variants of HISAR and SIPER Missiles will be used on ISTIF class Frigate and TF-2000 class Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye to kickstart 1st space trials of liquid-propellant rocket engine technology *


The Micro-Satellite Launch System project would enable Turkiye to place microsatellites into low-Earth orbit. (400 km altitude ) plans to be completed by 2025. it would be completed much sooner


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey has developed ATMACA anti ship Missile which is superior to American HARPOON and French EXOCET


ATMACA Anti ship Missile*

Diameter : 350 mm
Length : 6 m
Weight : 800 kg
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 250 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+RA+DL
Seeker : Active RF ( IIR )
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries












*There will be land based Coastal Defense Variant*













*Good luck to Syrian S200 and S300 also Greek PATRIOT Air Defense Systems*

soon ATMACA ground to ground Cruise Missile will be in service for Turkish Army

Range : 250 km
Guidance : INS , GPS , Datalink
Seeker : RF+IIR









*800 - 1.400 km GEZGIN strategic Cruise Missile*

Turkish defense industry to develop long-range conventional precision strike capacity through the GEZGIN (Voyager) sea-launched cruise missile, resembling the American Tomahawk and Russian Kalibr missiles

Turkey manage to integrate the GEZGIN cruise missiles into the forthcoming Reis-class Submarines,
This would register a true capability boost by equipping a silent underwater platform with a long-range, high-precision strike asset

GEZGIN cruise missile also will be launched from land platforms












*Gezgin Missile’s Engine to Be Delivered to Turkey in 2021

https://www.c4defence.com/en/gezgin-missile/*

A contract was signed with Ukraine-based company Ivchenko-Progress to power the cruise missile developed by Turkey as part of the Gezgin project. With this agreement, it was announced that AI-35 engines would be produced

AI-35 Engine


----------



## MMM-E

*KALE KTJ-3200 Turbojet Engine for SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles*


SOM air launched Cruise Missile range was limited by 280km with French TRI-40 turbojet Engine
but Turkish Cruise Missiles will have range of up to 500 km with indigenous turbojet Engine

indigenous KTJ turbojet Engine







*SOM air launched Cruise Missile is in service*

-- warhead : 230 kg
-- precision strike capability against both land or sea targets
-- Terrain hugging and Sea skimming
-- Low observable
-- Highly survivable
-- High precision navigation with INS/GPS/TRN/IBN/ATR
-- Highly precise terminal guidance with IIR and data fusion
-- Target of opportunity capability
-- In-flight retargeting capability
-- Network enabled capability
-- Universal armament interface compatibility


Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles












TEI TJ-300 Engine has been developed for special variant of Roketsan medium range land attack and anti Ship Missile (3,2 m and 300 kg , range of 100+ km )

The national design missile engine has the feature of working with under wing wind without the need for a starter system








*KEMENT PROJECT ( Network Enabled Weapon ) ... only a few countries in the world*

The Kement project will boost the attack power, survival and flexibility of the cruise missiles with a data network that enables images to be transferred from a single target to multiple targets in air to air and air to ground
systems

This will allow the SOM-J and ATMACA Cruise Missiles to alter a target in flight and acquire a new one with its low altitude flight capability and small radar signature 

It will add Midcourse guidance and two way communication capability for missiles


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Airforce 650+ Cruise Missiles  ... ( more than Greece+Egypt combined )*

-- 415 SOM Cruise Missiles ( 280 km )
-- 95 POPEYE Cruise Missiles ( 75 km )
-- 50 SLAM-ER Cruise Missiles ( 280 km )
-- 95 HARM anti radiation Missiles ( 150 km )

-- 100 JSOW glide Bombs ( 130 km )
-- KGK guided Bombs ( 110 km )


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Biggest rivals of Turkey right now are Greece, Egypt, UAE, Russia (occupation of Tatarstan), China (occupation of East Turkestan)


----------



## MMM-E

*KARGI anti-radiation Drone to* *revolutionize the way wars are fought in the region*


The drone itself is the main munition with high explosive warhead
This SEAD optimised loitering munition is designed to attack targets by self destructing into them

The KARGI Drone can either operate fully autonomously using its anti radar homing system or it can take a human-in-the-loop mode

The KARGI Drone to be designed to minimize its radar signature through stealth
This anti-radiation drone to target enemy air defense systems in a first line of attack from 1.000+ km away


Turkish KARGI will replace 100 of Israeli HARPY kamikaze Drones in Turkish Army









ATMACA Flir for the KARGI anti radiotion Drone






TEI has developed PG-50 Engine for the KARGI anti radiotion Drone











* 
Azerbaijan used Turkish-Israeli Drones to destroy 6 Armenian S300 Air Defense Systems*


Turkish KARGI anti radiation Drone that could very soon revolutionize the way wars are fought in the region






*ALPAGU-2 and KARGU-2 Loitering Munitions for Turkish Army*


Designed so they can operate in ‘swarms’ of 20 and attack their target, penetrate its defenses and detonate their warheads


----------



## MMM-E

*TURKEY was become one of 4 Drone Super Power in the World .... ( The US , İsrael , Turkey and China )*


Turkey is number 1 in the world who used Bayraktar TB-2 and ANKA-S Drones as actively to destroy Air Defense Systems like S300 , BUK , PANTSIR , also Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , etc in Syria , Libya and Azerbaijan 
















and Now Turkish Drones AKSUNGUR and AKINCI to able using Cruise Missiles and Air to air Missiles , also guided Bombs and supersonic Missiles 











*AİR TO AİR CAPABILITY*

25 km BOZDOGAN air to air Missile
65 km GOKDOGAN air to air Missile

AKINCI UCAV will carry Air to Air Missiles for air defense capability to intercept Aircrafts , Attack Helicopters , UCAVs , even Cruise Missiles







*AIR-TO-GROUND ATTACK CAPABILITY*

AKINCI UCAV to carry SOM Cruise Missile to hit even S300 , PATRIOT Air Defense Systems
also SOM-C variant has anti-ship capability to hit even moving Warships

*SOM-C Air launched Anti ship Missile*

Warhead : 230 kg
Range : 280 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+TRN+IBN+ATR+DL
Seeker : IIR
Speed : 0.94 mach
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )









*Baykar AKINCI UCAV .... ( one of the best in the world )*

Turkish AKINCI UCAVs will be enough to wipe out enemy Navy , Air Defense Systems , Attack Helicopters , Tanks , Howitzers , etc

thanks to Turkish Defense Industry to arm AKINCI UCAVs with

-- 280 km SOM-C anti ship missile to hit even moving Warships
-- 280 km SOM-B network enabled Cruise Missiles to hit Air Defense Systems like S300VM
-- 100 km KUZGUN joint attack Bomb with IIR or MMW Radar seeker to hit mobile Air Defense Systems like PANTSIR, TOR-M2 and BUK
-- 150+ km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving targets
-- 65 km GOKDOGAN air to air missile to hit Attack Helicopters or UCAVs
-- 8 km UMTAS anti Tank Missile with top attack capability to destroy Tanks

Length : 12,3 m
Height : 4,1 m
Wingspan : 20 m
MTOW : 4.500-5.000 kg
Payload : 1300-1500 kg
Endurance : 24 hours
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet

-- AESA Radar
-- SATCOM
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- 6 multi-core Artificial Intelligence Computers

AKINCI UCAV will be able to collect information by recording the data received from sensors and cameras on the UCAV through artificial intelligence computers

This artificial intelligence system that can detect the angle of tilting, standing and heading of the UCAV without the need for any external sensor or GPS

It will also provide environmental awareness using geographic information and advanced artificial intelligence system will have decision making feature by processing the data it obtains


----------



## MMM-E

*ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs are 100% indigenous including Engine*








*TEI PD-170 Turboprop Engine*











*Turkey has developed CATS E/O System*








now Bayraktar TB-2 UCAVs use indigenous E/O System instead of Canadian E/O System


----------



## MMM-E

*Good luck to Russian Air Defense Systems in Syria and Libya


KUZGUN joint strike ammunition*

Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
GPS, INS Guidance
Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 110 km
to hit even moving targets







*Miniature Bomb*

F-16 will carry total of 8 Miniature Bombs to attack 8 different targets in one sortie ( Air bases , Jet hangars , medium range Air Defense Systems , etc )

Weight : 170 kg
Payload capacity : 4 Miniature Bombs
Range : 100 km













*TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile*

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km

The way this missile works is that the Bayraktar TB2 UAV locks on the target and this missile moves towards the target by locking the Drone and destroys the target













*also Medium range Cruise Missile Project MRASHM*

Weight : 300 kg
Lenght :. 3.2 m
Speed : mach 0.90
Range : 100-150 km
Guidance : IIR/ RF Seeker

TEI has developed TJ-300 turbojet Engine for MRASHM Cruise Missile


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Army is one of top strongest Armies in the World with high technology and fire power *



Security analysts says Turkey has Ballistic Missile technology with a range of up to 1,000 km
Some of the foreign capitals falling within that range if a missile is fired from Turkey include Damascus, Baghdad, Tehran, Tel Aviv, Cairo, Athens




All Greek Air Defense Systems , Air Bases , Jet Hangars , Navy-Naval Ports , Military and Strategic targets are in range of Turkish Missile Systems

-- 70 km TRLG-230 laser guided MLRS
-- 120 km TRG-300 guided MLRS
-- 150 km J600-T Tactical Ballistic Missile
-- 165 km ATACMS Tactical Ballistic Missile
-- 280 km KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile
-- 250 km ATMACA Land based Cruise Missile




*1)* *Roketsan T-122 / TRG-122 guided MLRS*

Diameter : 122 mm
Maximum Range : 40 km
Warhead Weight : 18,5 kg
Warhead Effective Radius : 30 m
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS)







*2)* *TRG-300 TIGER guided MLRS*

Diameter : 300 mm
Maximum Range : 120 km
Warhead Weight : 105 kg
Warhead Effective Radius : 70 m
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)







*3)* *Roketsan J600T Tactical Ballistic Missile*

Diameter : 600 mm
Maximum Range : 150 km







*4 ) Turkish Army has 12 M-270 MLRS with 120 of ATACMS Tactical Balistic Missiles *







*5 ) Roketsan KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile*

Diameter : 610 mm
Maximum Range : 280 km
Warhead Weight : 470 kg
Guidance : Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Inertial Navigation System (INS)




*







6) ATMACA ground to ground Cruise Missile for Turkish Army*

Range : 250 km
Warhead : 250 kg
Guidance : INS , GPS , Datalink
Seeker : RF+IIR







*7)* *800 - 1.400 km GEZGIN land based strategic Cruise Missile*

Turkish defense industry to develop long-range conventional precision strike capacity through the GEZGIN (Voyager) cruise missile, resembling the American Tomahawk and Russian Kalibr missiles


----------



## MMM-E

*Military Satellites for the Turkish Armed Forces*




Turkey became one of the 10 countries in the World that can produce communications satellites


*GOKTURK-1 high resolution earth observation Satellite (greater than 50 cm)*

Launched in 2016








*GOKTURK-2 National Reconnaissance and Surveillance Satellite*

Launched in 2012

Near Infrared (NIR) Satellite Camera named KUZGUN, domestically developed by TUBITAK Space Technologies Research Institute, with a 20m SWIR (Short Wave Infrared) resolution







*GOKTURK-3 Aperture Radar (SAR) Satellite System*

The GOKTURK-3 Project which aims to develop space-based imaging capability in any weather condition, day and night, by means of tan Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) sensor, consists of the domestic procurement of a high-resolution SAR Reconnaissance and Surveillance Satellite and mobile and fixed ground stations



*IMECE* *Earth Observation Satellite* 

The IMECE Satellite, to be designed and manufactured entirely by Turkish technicians and engineers and sent into space in 2021
will be inserted into a Sun-Synchronous orbit at an altitude of 680km and will collect Panchromatic images at a 90cm resolution and full color images at a 3.6-meter resolution

The high-resolution EO Satellite Camera, which is currently being developed by TUBITAK Space Optical Systems Research Laboratory (OPMER)







*TURKSAT-6A National Communication Satellite*

The TURKSAT-6A National Communication Satellite, with completely national software and design, will be able to perform both commercial and military tasks ... to be launched in 2022


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Airforce has 4 Boeing E-7T AEWCs since 2015*



The radar is capable of simultaneous air and sea search, fighter control and area search, with a maximum range of over 600 km (look-up mode)

The radar antenna array is also doubled as an ELINT array, with a maximum range of over 850 km at 9,000 metres (30,000 ft) altitude














*Turkish Airforce has 7 KC-135 Air refueling Aircrafts can refuel to Boeing E-7T AEWC and 70 F-16 Fighter Jets armed with 140 SOM Cruise Missiles to operate entire Middle East *

F-16 Fighter Jet = 1370 km
SOM Cruise Missile = 280 km
KC-135 Air refueling Aircraft = 10.000+ km


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Army Attack Helicopters*


-- 8 AH-1W Super Cobra
-- 83 T-129 ATAK

*8 AH-1W Super Cobra*












*83 T-129 ATAK*
















*Turkey has 3 different Attack Helicopter development projects*

-- 5 tons class T-129
-- 6 tons class T-629
-- 10 tons class T-929


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Navy has 22 FACs armed with HARPOON Anti ship Missiles









*


----------



## MMM-E

*ADVANCED ELECTRONIC WARFARE SYSTEMS*



Aselsan KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System to jam and deceive hostile radars ...( only Turkey in the region and in service ) 
















*Aselsan MUKAS Communication Jamming and Deception Simulator*

Effective Electronic Attack in HF and V/UHF frequency bands
High sensitive and accurate Electronic Support in HF and V/UHF frequency bands
Remote controlled , unattended V/UHF jammers on the field









*Aselsan MİLKAR-3A3 Electronic Attack System*

MILKAR-3A3 Mobile V/UHF Elektronic Attack System is developed to provide electronic attack against target V/UHF communication systems on various platforms
With this system, target communication systems are blocked or deceived, providing advantage to allied forces on the tactical field


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Army has the best Howitzer fire power in the region*


-- 219 M110A2 ( 203mm )
-- 364 M-52T ( 155mm )
-- 400 T-155 PANTHER ( 155mm )
-- 280 T-155 STORM ( 155mm )

and 140 T-155 STORM-II on order












T-155 STORM-II next generation Howitzer











also Turkey has developed YAVUZ 155 mm Truck mounted Howitzer


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Airforce Transport Aircraft fleet *


-- 19 C130
-- 48 CN-235
-- 10 A400M


----------



## MMM-E

*UTILITY HELICOPTERS*


-- 38 AS-532 Cougar
-- 108 Sikorsky Blachawk
-- 10 CH-47F Chinnok


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey has developed T-625 multi-role Helicopter



TAI T-625 GOKBEY*

Length : 15.87 m
Max take off weight : 6050 kg
Max cruise speed : 306 km/h
Service ceiling : 6.096 m
Range : 740 km
Capacity : 12 


TAI T-625 made its maiden flight on sept. 6 2018. and first 3 T-625 Helicopters will be delivered to Gendarme in 2022

T-625 Helicopters to replace 140+ Bell UH-1 Helicopters in the Turkish Armed Forces











*Turkiye was become one of a few Countries in the World that develop Gas Turbine Engines*

TEI-TS1400 engine was designed to power the T625 multirole Helicopter in 2024


----------



## MMM-E

*86 Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters for the Turkish Armed Forces until 2026*


T70 General Purpose Helicopter, with production models under license in Turkey


*TAI* = the production, final assembly processes, tests and integrated logistics support of all main parts of T70 helicopters such as cabin, cockpit, tail cone, horizontal and vertical tail, main and tail rotor blades

*ASELSAN* = develops and integrates basic avionics and helicopter cockpit development (IMAS) with Sikorsky

*ALP AVIATION *= manufacture and assemble landing gears, gearbox detail parts and dynamic parts.

*TEI* = produces the T700 Engine



Turkish Army : 36
Gendarmerie : 33
Special Forces : 11
Airforce : 6












T700 TEI -701D Engine produce under license by TEI in Turkey


----------



## MMM-E

*260 Anti-Tank Vehicles for Turkish Army*


76 Pars 4×4 
184 Kaplan 


*Tank Hunters: KAPLAN & PARS







*


----------



## MMM-E

*20 of T-129 Phase-2 Attack Helicopters for the Turkish Armed Forces


the new ATAK Phase-2 configuration, equipped with laser and radar warning systems*

-- 9681 V/UHF Radio and EW systems such as RWR (Radar Warning Receiver) with a digital receiver, 
-- capable of detecting the signals of radars operating in C-J bands using Pulsed and Continuous Wave 
-- I-J Band RFJ (Radio Frequency Jammer) which incorporates various advanced technologies such as Active Electronic Scanning Antenna (AESA) 
-- Solid State Power Amplifier and Digital RF Memory (DRFM)
-- LWR (Laser Warning Receiver)



T-129 ATAK is the best-performing Attack Helicopter in high altitude






Even TAI delivered T-129 ATAK Phase-2 Helicopter to Turkish Police Forces


----------



## MMM-E

*Leopard-2A4 Tank modernization*


New Fire control System
New desing turret
Electric Gun-Turret Power System
Laser Warning System
Remote Command Weapon System
Telescopic Periscope System
Position and Orientation Detection System
Close Distance Surveillance System
Tank Driver Vision System
Air Conditioning System
Auxiliary Current System
Smoke Grenade Launchers
AKKOR Active Protection System


----------



## MMM-E

*M-60TM Tank modernization*

Turkey selected a further modified version of the Sabra for its upgrade program, which was intended as a stopgap measure, and a contract was signed in 2002, estimated to be worth $688 million

170 Tanks were upgraded between 2007 and 2009

-- 1.000 hp MTU diesel Engine
-- MG253 120mm Gun
-- RENK 304S Transmission
-- Explosive Reactive Armor ERA
-- Knight fire control system from Elbit Systems
-- The hybrid electric and hydraulic system
-- Commander's Independent Thermal Viewer (CITV)
-- The RWR/IR warning system, and tracks from the Merkava IV



*after the Olive Branch and Euphrates Shield Operations in Syria, the M60T Tanks in the hands of the Turkish Army were modernized with various modifications and changes and took the name of M60TM*

-- Close Range Surveillance System (YAMGÖZ)
M-60TM Tanks to have situational awareness in day and night conditions. System includes uncooled thermal camera and color TV camera, and provides a great advantage in threat and target detection and recognition in close/middle range to its user with its 360˚ horizontal field of view in various weather conditions

-- Telescopic Periscope System (TEPES)
It is possible to detect the enemy without being seen to the enemy elements while in the position behind the suture and to make safe surveillance and target detection. Laser distance measurement up to 20 kilometers, Thermal and TV image capture, automatic target tracking, wide surveillance, height can be raised to 2.5 meters with an upgradeable mast

-- Tank Laser Warning System (TLUS)

-- Tank Driver Vision System (TDVS)

-- Fire Suppression System

-- Smoke Grenade Launchers

-- Air Conditioning System

-- Auxiliary Power Unit and Audible Warning System

-- 12,7mm SARP Stabilized Advanced Remote Weapon Platform

-- Interior Primer Protection (SPALL LINER)
Spall Liner is a kind of FRC material used for lining the interior of vehicles to decrease the risk and the effect of spall generated by attacks on the exterior surface

-- PULAT hard kill Active Protection System 














*Turkish Army M-60TM Tank in combat area - October 2019 / Syria



*


----------



## MMM-E

*19 C-130s to be modernized to remain in service until 2040*


The new avionic system fully NVIS capable, have a glass cockpit with 4 MFDs, 2 CDUs and 2 Multi Mission Computers, advanced navigation system with INS / GPS, Autopilot, Mode-S IFF system, TCAS-II, RVSM, EGPWS / TAWS, Digital black box, modern V / UHF radio sets, intercom system, Link-16 and 1 million lines of software

C-130 Aircrafts will be modernized by TurAF 2nd Air Supply and Maintenance Center


----------



## MMM-E

*8 HERON ( GOZCU-1 ) UAV in service since 2010*


ASELFLIR300-T Camera, Satellite Ground Terminal, Remote view Terminal, Portable Image Computation System are indigenous


----------



## MMM-E

*Anti-Tank Weapons Turkish Army*


-- TOW I/II : 365
-- ERYX : 623 ( 3920 missiles )
-- MILAN : 392
-- KONKURS : 54 ( 420 missiles )
-- KORNET : 80 ( 800 missiles )

48 ZMA-15 TOW
156 M113 TOW






KORNET






TOW-II







*Turkey has developed OMTAS Anti-Tank Missile*


Imaging Infrared Seeker with Automatic Target Tracker
Tandem Warhead efective against all types of heavy armored Vehicles
Day & Night and All Weather Operational Capabilities
Effective Against Stationary and Moving Targets
Lock On Before Launch / Lock on After Launch
Fire and Forget / Fire and Update Operating Modes
Setting Coordinates of the Target on Launcher Unit
Firing Behind Covers
Switching Targets
Hit Point Update on Target
Indoor and Outdoor Type Simulators
Modular Design of the Launcher Unit
Modular Design of the Launch Unit Enables Sight Unit to be Used as a Stand Alone Unit

Range : 200 – 4000 m
Diameter of the Missile : 160 mm
Weight of the Missile : 35 kg
Seeker : Imaging Infrared (IIR), Uncooled Type
Sight Unit on the Launcher Unit : TV/Termal Camera
Attack Modes : Direct and Top Attacks
Operating Altitude : -300 and +3000 m


----------



## MMM-E

*MANPADS Turkish Army*



800 FIM-92 STINGER ( 4880 Missiles )







Turkey has developed SUNGUR MANPADS


----------



## MMM-E

*100 FNSS PARS 8x8 and 6x6 * *Armored Vehicles*



The first 100 vehicles will be produced and delivered within a short one year
The vehicles will be used by the security forces in 2022

The vehicles will be used by the Turkish Land Forces Command and Gendarmerie General Command under a contract for the Special Purpose Tactical Wheeled Armored Vehicles (SPTWAV) project


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Anka UCAV’s payload capacity increased*


The payload capacity of Anka UCAV has officially increased to 250 kilograms from 200 kilograms,

The Anka UCAV can stay in the air for more than 24 hours at an altitude of 30,000 feet (9,144 meters) with a 250-kilogram payload

Anka-S configuration has Beyond Line Of Sight (BLOS) capability through Satellite links






A quadruple MAM-L deck is currently being developed for Turkey’s domestic unmanned aerial vehicles
If this unit could be used on ANKA UCAV, it could then carry up to 8 MAM-L ammunitions


----------



## MMM-E

*133 ACV-15 Tracked Armored Fighting Vehicle Modernization*


-- 25mm NEFER unmanned Remote Weapon Station 
-- Advanced fire control capability
-- Shoot-on-the-move capability
-- Day and night imaging system
-- Laser range finder
-- Automatic target tracking
-- Automatic ballistic calculation systems
-- Enhanced mine resistance
-- Air conditioning
-- Fire extinguishing
-- Auxiliary Power Unit
-- The turret provides ballistic protection Level 2 STANAG 4569


133 ACV-15 AFVs will be modernized


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Army ( APC , AFV , MRAP )*


-- 3162 M113
-- 1381 ACV-AAPC
-- 786 COBRA
-- 650 ACV-300
-- 614 KIRPI
-- 290 KIRPI-II
-- 380 AKREP
-- 360 EJDER
-- 90 VURAN


650 ACV-300







1381 ACV-AAPC






786 COBRA






614 KIRPI and 290 KIRPI-II






360 EJDER






90 VURAN


----------



## MMM-E

*To use UCAVs to hunt Frigates and Submarines in the Eastern Mediterranean*




Greek and Egyptian Frigates armed with SAMs with range of 30-50 km

good luck to Greek and Egyptian Frigates ... They will need it



*AKINCI UCAV*

MTOW : 5.500 kg
Max speed : 360 km/h
Combat range : 2.000+ km
Payload : 1350 kg
Endurance : 24 hours
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet

-- AESA Radar
-- SATCOM
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- 6 multi-core Artificial Intelligence Computers 

-- 280 km SOM-C anti ship missile to hit even moving Warships 
-- 74/110 km KUZGUN joint attack Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships
-- 150+ km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships 
-- 100/150 km MRASHM anti ship missile to hit even moving Warships








*AKINCI UCAV will carry AESA Radar and 280km SOM-C network enabled anti-ship Missile *








even 10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions for swarm attack on Frigates

60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions = $6 million
FREMM Frigate : $500 million

*KUZGUN joint strike ammunition with* *IR seeker ,Data Link ( *Low operation cost* )*


Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 74-110 km
to hit even moving Warships 








also Turkish AKSUNGUR UAV breaks a record by staying in the air for 49 hours
and 2 x TEI PD-170 indigenous Engines allow long term operations up to 40.000 feet 






AKSUNGUR UCAV will change the game in the Eastern Mediterranean to carry SONOBOUY Pod capable to host 18 sonobuoys and to receive their signals providing the data to the AKSUNGUR to detect Submarines


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Airforce has 800+ AGM-65 MAVERICK air-to-ground missiles for 192 F-16s close air support role 

....* It will be very effective against Tanks and PANTSIR-S1 Air Defense Systems

Warhead : 57 kg
Range : 22+ km


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Airforce has network centric warfare capability 


*
F-16C Fighter Jet
Link-16 datalink 
AIM-120C7 networked air to air missile
Boeing E-7T AEWCs with 600km PESA Radar


----------



## MMM-E

*The TCG PIRI REIS Type 214TN (AIP) Submarine launched 23.03.2021




between 2022 and 2027, total of 6 Reis-class (Type-214) AIP Submarines will enter into service*


Length : 67,6 m
Displacement : 2013 tons
Range : 12.000 nm
Speed : 20 knots
Endurance : 84 days

UGM-84A Harpoon Blok II or ATMACA Anti ship Missile
GEZGIN Land attack Cruise Missile .. ( planned )
AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
ARES-2NS Electronic Warfare System
ZARGANA Soft-kill Torpedo counter measure System
TORK Hard-kill Torpedo Countermeasure System


----------



## MMM-E

*ULAQ Armed Unmanned Surface Vessel*


ULAQ is the first indigenous armed unmanned surface vessel developed in Turkey


The ULAQ unmanned surface vessel will be developed in different versions to support a range of missions such as

-- reconnaissance, surveillance and intelligence
-- asymmetric warfare
-- anti-surface warfare (ASuW)
-- anti-submarine warfare (ASW)
-- strategic facility security
-- and armed escort and force protection



11 m long and can carry a payload of up to 2,000 kg.
maximum speed of 35 kt and an operating range of 215 nm


50 ULAQ unmanned surface Vessels will be so effective for swarm attack on enemy Frigates in the Aegean and in the Eastern Mediterranean to protect Turkish national interests


----------



## MMM-E

*UAV stand-off jammer project IHA-SOJ*


IHA SOJ – the Stand-Off-Jammer/Remote Jammer project will equip to UAVs with EW capabilities for the Turkish Armed Forces



Anka-I UAV can already perform signal intelligence (SIGINT) activities in National Intelligence Organization's (MIT) inventory


----------



## MMM-E

*Early Warning Radar System (EİRS) will enter in the inventory soon*



600+ km Aselsan EIRS is a new generation S-Band AESA Radar
EIRS has the ability to detect and track aircrafts, fighter jets , ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges









*The domestic Aselsan AESA Radar is as capable as the APG-83 radar in the F-16 Viper



*


-- non-co-operative and automatic target recognition
-- featuring protection against radar frequency jamming
-- electronic support and electronic attack functions
-- extended-range search, track while scan modes and weather detection
-- multiple target tracking
-- providing mid-course guidance for missiles and battle damage assessment
-- ground surveillance applications
-- the design features synthetic aperture radar (SAR)
-- ground moving target indication/tracking (GMTI/T) modes, along with air-to-ground ranging




*by 2022 Indigenous AESA radar is planned to use on the F-16 Block 30 Fighter Jets which will be modernized within the scope of the OZGUR project


F-16 block30 OGZUR project*

It is aimed to equip 35 F-16 Block 30 Fighter Jets with a unique mission computer with national avionics and national OFP software


-- The service life of F-16 Block 30 extended from 8.000 hours to 12000 hours
-- National Friend-Foe Identification (IFF) System
-- National AESA Radar
-- National Mission Computer
-- Multifunction Cockpit Center Display Active Matrix Liquid Crystal Display
-- Fuel Hydraulic Gauge
-- Inertial Navigation System
-- Engine Indicator Display
-- National Sound Safety Device
-- Digital Camouflage











Indigenous Missiles/guided Bombs


----------



## MMM-E

*State of the art EW Systems for F-16 Fighter Jets



Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite (SPEWS II)*

SPEWS-II is an advanced, internally mounted self protection system specifically designed for F-16C Block 50 Fighter Jets

Aselsan has started deliveries of 60 SPEWS-II to the Turkish Airforce

-- Radar Warning Receiver (RWR)
-- Electronic Countermeasures (ECM) Suite
-- Deceptive RF jamming
-- Intelligent control of chaff/ flare dispenser systems











*Tubitak-SAGE EHPOD electronic warfare Pod*

EHPOD will enable the F-16 Fighter Jets to protect itself against air defense systems during attack, defense and joint operations

The Indigenous EHPOD is a new generation electronic jamming system that is capable of smart jamming through its internal DRFM (Digital RF Memory). This system is designed in a way to feature listening, sense of direction, jamming, deception and noise capabilities





during test trials


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Tai Hai Chen said:


> With this power Turkey can probably take on China and liberate Kashgar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kashgar - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Maybe they really will one day bro you never know.


----------



## MMM-E

*HÜRJET CDR Phase Completed*


The Critical Design Review Phase of the HÜRJET twin-seat, single-engine , supersonic , new generation Light Combat Aircraft was completed in early March 2021

* its maiden flight in December 2022*

Length : 13 m
Height : 4.2 m
Wingspan : 9,8 m
Wing area : 24 m2
Max speed : mach 1.4
Service ceiling : 13.716 m (45,000ft)
Payload capacity : 2.721 kg
Range : 2,222km (1,200nm)
Engine : GE F404-GE-102


The HÜRJET will be able to perform +8G/-3G maneuvers and will be capable of sustaining 5.5Gs at an altitude of 15,000ft and up to mach 0.9 speed

able to perform a Close Air Support (CAS) role












*Talks are ongoing between SSB and Turkish Aerospace Industries about possibilities of the usage of HURJET on TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship



*


----------



## IblinI

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Maybe they really will one day bro you never know.


We were in Kashgar dated back 2000 years during the Han dynasty.


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey to test 1500 hp indigenous Engine for ALTAY Tank in April*



The locally-made Engine will power ALTAY Tank has been put on the test bench
and its tests are planned to start in April, Defense Industries Presidency (SSB) head Ismail Demir said on a televised program ( 28.03.2021 )


*BATU Power Group project to power ALTAY Tank by 2024*

The national tank Engine BATU will be a 12-cylinder, V-type, water-cooled and turbodiesel power unit. The engine will produce 1,500 horsepower and 4600 Nm of torque










*also BMC POWER develops 1.000 hp diesel engine UTKU for T-155 Howitzers by 2023*





BMC has started testing of UTKU Power Group


----------



## MMM-E

*Foreign Policy report*

The war in Karabakh has been a school for the USA
The strategists of the US Army have been studying hours-long footage of the #Karabakh War and briefing the Army about what they learn. The success of the Turkish UCAVs is crystal clear for the US Army strategists


----------



## MMM-E

*ROKETSAN liquid- propellant Rocket Engine technology *


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Navy is the strongest in the region*



Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Egyptian+Hellenic Navies combined


*Egyptian Navy .... ( 4 Corvettes and 5 Frigates )*

-- 64 MICA SAMs
-- 16 ASTER-15 SAMs
-- 128 SM-1MR SAMs


*Hellenic Navy .... ( 13 Frigates )*

-- 64 ESSM SAMs
-- 144 SEASPARROW SAMs


*Turkish Navy ... ( 4 Corvettes and 16 Frigates )*

-- 84 RIM-116 SAMs
-- 64 SEASPARROW SAMs
-- 256 SM-1MR SAMs
-- 320 ESSM SAMs


ESSM is designed to counter even supersonic anti-ship missiles like BRAHMOS
Turkish Navy 4 GABYA class Frigates armed with 32 x ESSM SAMs
Turkish Navy 4 MEKO-200 class Frigates armed with 32/64 x ESSM SAMs

Range : 50+ km
Speed : Mach 4+
Guidance System : Mid-course update datalink -- Terminal semi-active radar homing


8 Turkish Frigates armed with 320 ESSM SAMs


----------



## MMM-E

for many years Turkey begged The US to buy 3 AH-1W Super Cobra Attack Helicopters


now , even Turkish Gendarmerie and Police use indigenous T-129 Attack Helicopters




*Aselsan HELMET-I/II Integrated Cueing System for Attack Helicopters*







59+41 ATAK Helicopters for Army
24 ATAK Helicopters for Gendarmerie
9 ATAK Helicopters for Police


----------



## MMM-E

*Welcome to Tomorrow*




*TURKEY'S FIRST INDIGENOUS ARMED UNMANNED SURFACE VEHICLE*

ULAQ is the name of the Unmanned Surface Vehicle product family developed by the strong alliance of ARES Shipyard and Meteksan Defence of Turkey which includes different platform types and capabilities including ASUW , ASW , ISR/EW


ULAQ has been built from advanced composites, has 400 km range, 65 km/h speed, day/night vision capabilities, encrypted communication infrastructure







ASUW ( Anti Surface Warfare - Guided Missile )


----------



## MMM-E

* National and unique hybrid Rocket Engines*




*HISTORICAL TEST .... 08.04.2021*

The world's most advanced hybrid rocket motor technology which comprises oxidizing liquid and solid fuels and transferred as an innovative technology


Vertical firing test of the propulsion system of the Hybrid Probe Rocket (SORS) developed by Delta V















*The 2-legged target, a hard landing on the Moon with an unmanned vehicle in 2023 and a soft landing in 2028*



Liquid oxygen oxidized hybrid engine technology is a new technology for the first leg of our lunar mission
goal in 2023


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI plans to start production of HURJET in december 2021*



Turkish Aerospace Industries plans to start manufacturing the indigenous advanced jet trainer and light attack aircraft at the end of this year

-- work on HURJET started in august 2017 
-- the conceptual design was completed in april 2018
-- the preliminary design and critical design activities ended in July 2019 and february 2021
-- to start manufacturing of first prototype in december 2021
-- the first flight in december 2022
-- to start mass production in 2025-2026



*HURJET advanced light attack Jet*

Length : 14 m
Height : 4.2 m
Wingspan : 9,8 m
Wing area : 24 m2
Max speed : mach 1.4
Service ceiling : 13.716 m (45,000ft)
Payload capacity : 2.721 kg
Range : 2,222km (1,200nm)
Engine : GE F404-GE-102


The HÜRJET will be able to perform +8G/-3G maneuvers and will be capable of sustaining 5.5Gs at an altitude of 15,000ft and up to mach 0.9 speed 

able to perform a Close Air Support (CAS) role











It will also have the infrastructure to land on and take off from the upcoming light Aircraft Carrier TCG ANADOLU














Turkey’s TAI plans to start production of jet trainer at year-end


Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) plans to start manufacturing the indigenous advanced jet trainer and light attack aircraft, Hürjet, at the end of this...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*BOZDOGAN air to air missile hits target at first trial shot *










BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures )


High resolution IIR Seeker providing outstanding off-boresight capability
Advanced counter-countermeasure capabilities
All-aspect engagement capability
Superior agility with thrust vectoring
Unique warhead design for maximum probability-of-kill
soon also Data-Link and lock-on after launch 

Weight : 140 kg
Length : 3,3 m
Diameter : 160 mm
Speed : Mach 4+
Range : 25 km


GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )

AKDOGAN RamJet powered long range air to air Missile under development .... similar to METEOR missile


only a few Countries in the World and Turkey is only muslim Country

-- The US
-- Russia - India
-- China
-- Israel
-- Japan
-- The UK - France
-- Taiwan
-- Germany
-- Brazil-S.Africa
-- TURKEY







*ASELSAN ( state of the art ) infrared and RF seekers*

High resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker for BOZDOGAN Air to Air Missile






Solid-state RF seeker for GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ULAQ Unmanned Surface Vehicle .. ( Anti Submarine Warfare mission )*



Lenght : 13 m
Speed : 35 knots
Range : up to 800 km

Day and Night vision Systems
Artificial intelligence capability
Submarine detection Sonar
Advanced Radar
Stealth paint application
Swarm operation capability

-- 2 x Anti Submarine Rockets
-- 1 x AKYA heavyweight Torpedo or 2 x ORKA lightweight Torpedos
-- 1 x 7,62 mm RCWS













*Roketsan ASW Rockets to hunt Submarines*






*AKYA heavy-weight Torpedo*

Lenngth : 6.5 m
Weight : 1200 kg
Warhead : 260 kg
Range : 15 km at 40 knots
Guidance : Fiber optic cable + Magnetic sensor + Wake homing sensor
Sonar : Fiber optic conformal array sonar


----------



## retaxis

Turkey is not superpower in the region. Israel than Iran than Saudi and Turkey is fourth/fifth with egypt


----------



## xbat

list is wrong, saudie, jordan, UAE, kuvait, bahrain , oman, syria then Turkey


----------



## MMM-E

*TEI-TJ300 turbojet Engine broke the world record in this class*



1,342 N thrust
240mm diameter


The national design missile engine has the feature of working with under wing wind without the need for a starter system that allow the missile to integrate into the air-land-naval platforms









TEI TJ-300 Engine has been developed for special variant of Roketsan medium range land attack and anti Ship Missile (3,2 m and 300 kg , speed of mach 0.9 and range of 100+ km )


----------



## MMM-E

*AKINCI UCAV has conducted it's first firing test *


It dropped the new MAM-T laser guided Bomb to hit even moving targets

Range : 30 km
Weight : 94 kg
Length :1,4 m
Guidance : laser seeker + GPS/INS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s unmanned Fighter Jet prototype to fly by 2023*


Turkey aims to conduct the maiden flight of the prototype of its domestically-made unmanned fighter jet in 2023, according to the chief technology officer of leading local drone magnate, Baykar


The world is already heading towards – lower-cost, artificial intelligence-equipped unmanned Fighter Jets

This can make Turkey one of the leading countries in the field like it has succeeded with its “game-changing” UCAVs



*MIUS UCAV*

3,5-4 tons MTOW
1.000 kg payload
Aselsan GaN based AESA Radar ( ( air search , Synthetic Aperture , weather )
Artificial Intelligence Algorithms
Aselsan Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
SATCOM with Turksat-6A Communication Satellite ( thousands of km Combat Radius )
AI-25TL Turbofan Engine
Speed of mach 0,9
40.000 feet altitude
Air to Air Missiles
SOM-J Network enabled Cruise Missile ( 4m - 500kg , range of 280km , land attack-anti ship capability )
Strategic strike , SEAD/DEAD role

MIUS UCAV concept design















Turkey’s unmanned fighter jet prototype to fly by 2023: Baykar CTO


Turkey aims to conduct the maiden flight of the prototype of its domestically-made unmanned fighter jet in 2023, according to the chief technology officer...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*AKINCI vs PANTSIR-SM*


Turkish Bayraktar TB-2 UCAVs destroyed Russian-made PANTSIR Air Defense Systems in Syria and Libya


AKINCI UCAV can carry 8 MAM-T or 8 KUZGUN guided Bombs










AKINCI UCAV .... ( Turkey )

-- AESA Radar
-- 30 km MAM-T laser guided Bomb
-- 74 km KUZGUN IIR guided Bomb


PANTSIR-SM ... ( Russia )

--30 km 57E6M-E surface-to-air missile


----------



## MMM-E

*AKSUNGUR UCAV successfully hit the target at a range of 30 km with the 340 kg KGK-SİHA-82 guided Bomb*

24.04.2021
*







*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish KAMIKAZE Drone technology*



AKSUNGUR UCAVs to carry 2x ŞİMŞEK ( Lightning ) kamikaze drones to hit enemy targets













Range : 200 km
Warhead : 5 kg
Speed : 740 km/h ( mach 0,7 )











ŞİMŞEK kamikaze Drone use indigenous TEI-TJ90 Turbojet Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> *Turkish KAMIKAZE Drone technology*
> 
> 
> 
> AKSUNGUR UCAVs to carry 2x ŞİMŞEK ( Lightning ) kamikaze drones to hit enemy targets
> View attachment 737550
> 
> View attachment 737553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Range : 200 km
> Warhead : 5 kg
> Speed : 740 km/h
> 
> View attachment 737551
> 
> View attachment 737552
> 
> 
> 
> ŞİMŞEK kamikaze Drone use indigenous TEI-TJ90 Turbojet Engine
> View attachment 737555


Quite a small warhead but an interesting concept.


----------



## T-SaGe

Philip the Arab said:


> Quite a small warhead but an interesting concept.


5.5kg warhead developed for Kamikaze drones, as an example

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385286312320720896
Imagine that detonating speeds like 0.6 / 0.7 mach. I dont think that Şimşek's loitering/kamikaze variant is intended to develop a system against armored vehicles. Şimşek target drone basicly designed for simulating enemy aircraft and missiles, so it highly agile and high G maneuverable drone. It is much more likely that this is an anti-radiation(or some other strategic targets) drone for launching from UAVs.

One main UAV platform will carry another two drones with a range of 200km and high maneuverability under its wing. You can turn this ability into many things. This system will probably could carry payloads such as E/O or LIDAR etc and also possibly flight with some other Counter Measure Systems. But It can also act as a communication relay or decoy-missile(like MALD) according to the needs, all this ability scale will increase the options of UAV operations, penetrating to completely or limited A2 / AD environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> Quite a small warhead but an interesting concept.



It would be good in Pakistan's drone inventory and in fact they should bolster also with TB2 and TB3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*M-60TM Tank modernization*


-- 1.000 hp MTU diesel Engine
-- MG253 120mm Gun
-- RENK 304S Transmission
-- Explosive Reactive Armor ERA
-- The hybrid electric and hydraulic system
-- Commander's Independent Thermal Viewer (CITV)
-- The RWR/IR warning system, and tracks from the Merkava IV

-- Fire control system ( VOLKAN-M )
-- Close Range Surveillance System (YAMGÖZ)
-- Telescopic Periscope System (TEPES)
-- Tank Laser Warning System (TLUS)
-- Tank Driver Vision System (TDVS)
-- Fire Suppression System
-- Smoke Grenade Launchers
-- Air Conditioning System
-- Auxiliary Power Unit and Audible Warning System
-- 12,7mm SARP Stabilized Advanced Remote Weapon Platform
-- Interior Primer Protection (SPALL LINER)
-- PULAT hard kill Active Protection System


----------



## MMM-E

*DEFENSES against CRUISE MISSILES


Land-attack Cruise Missiles are highly effective weapon systems that can present a major threat to military and strategic targets*




*HISAR-A enter into service*

HISAR Air Defense Systems will become more and more important to intercept Cruise Missiles


03.05.2021
Hisar-A+ missile hit a target aircraft in an inspection and acceptance test firing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey to test 1500 hp indigenous Engine for ALTAY Tank 


BATU Power Group project to power ALTAY Tank by 2024*

The national tank Engine BATU will be a 12-cylinder, V-type, water-cooled and turbodiesel power unit. The engine will produce 1,500 horsepower and 4600 Nm of torque

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## retaxis

Now that Egypt got all its toys sounds like a major powershift in the Middle East. Israel still top followed by Iran and Egypt then Saudi/Turks is new power projections.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

retaxis said:


> Now that Egypt got all its toys sounds like a major powershift in the Middle East. Israel still top followed by Iran and Egypt then Saudi/Turks is new power projections.



Lmao.. The great delulu.. 1.Turkey, 2. Egypt 3.Gulf, 4. Iran 5. Algeria, 6.Morocoo, 7.Israel except Israel they sit 20 and higher then Algeria and Morocco but that is nonsense due to being tiny.. 

This is aslo something along with the world global firepower


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

retaxis said:


> I cant put Israel behind arabs since they defeated the Arabs so many times. Turkey is probably equal to the gulf arabs at this stage but they do have more fighting spirit then the Arabs.



A very good question did Israel really win 6 day war? I don't understand how this narrative exists and not debunked? How can a conventional war during the 60s end in 6 days let alone in our modern times? There is no logisitical ability that can grant anyone victory in 6 days. It is in a stage where the war has not even began.

The 4 arab states who went into to demolish Israel were facing a united NATO invasion if they didn't pull back immediately and end the hostilities they had two options either fight NATO or stand down.. At the end of the day they chose the right option. They were outnumbered sigificiantly against NATO this is truly what happened on that day but ignorance is bliss..

Turkey is similar? Explain *Nagorno-Karabakh, Libya, Syria and Iraq*... Turkey can change any outcomes on the ground. Rumors has that Turkey can even shape better ground realities then the USA, Russia and China according to experts..

*“Turkey has developed its own domestic drones and has used them to devastating effect in several recent military conflicts: Libya, Syria, in the Nagorno-Karabakh war between Armenia and Azerbaijan, and in the fight against the PKK inside its own borders,” recently wrote US scholar Francis Fukuyama.

“In the process, it has elevated itself into being a major regional power broker with more ability to shape outcomes than Russia, China or the United States” he wrote in an article published by the magazine American Purpose *









Qatar invests in the new Turkish ‘Akıncı Tiha’ drone | | AW


A well-informed Turkish source said that the unannounced visit of the head of the Turkish Defence Industries Corporation, Ismail Demir, to Qatar focused on trying to secure Qatari financing for the development and introduction of the drone project Akıncı Tiha into service.




thearabweekly.com


----------



## T-SaGe

@Mohamed Bin Tughlaq , I dont think that his purpose is not to tell something; but tries to sh*t into MM-E's thread by provoking him because so easy to trigger him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## retaxis

...


----------



## MMM-E

*KUZGUN joint strike Munition 




KUZGUN will have range of 250 km ( 135 nm ) with Turbojet Engine*


Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
GPS, INS Guidance
Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IIR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 110 -250 km

10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 80 KUZGUN joint strike munitions for swarm attack on Frigates
No chance to survive for hostile Naval Forces in the Eastern Mediterranean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Lmao.. The great delulu.. 1.Turkey, 2. Egypt 3.Gulf, 4. Iran 5. Algeria, 6.Morocoo, 7.Israel except Israel they sit 20 and higher then Algeria and Morocco but that is nonsense due to being tiny..
> 
> This is aslo something along with the world global firepower


You count as does global firepower, the number the casseroles each country has..casseroles don’t make the kitchen..it is the chef who does! Israel is the 6th position? Israel is light years ahead in the middle East and beside Iran, there is no power that can tangle with hers armed forces in the Middle East…Beat Egypt 4 times, made Turkey cry like a bitch….etc etc etc….Among the countries that you have cited, there are only two countries with a projection capability..Israel and Algeria. Both have a demonstrated capability. The Saudi and their coalition has showed their limitations of its armed forces against a lightly armed Houthis ..Egypt has difficulties of controlling the Sinai rebellion despite the Israeli, same story withMorocco and the Polisario….etc etc..


----------



## xbat

Algeria? seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Ceylal said:


> there are only two countries with a projection capability..Israel and Algeria. Both have a demonstrated capability.



You forgot Jordan ..




in 2010 , Turkey had nothing except American SLAM-ER and İsraeli POPEYE
but as of 2021 Turkey can produce 3.000 of BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KARGI , KUZGUN , KGK-LR to destroy all air bases , jet hangars , radars and air defense systems in any country of the region


A glance at the Turkish Armed Forces’ recent combat record demonstrates that Turkey’s defense policy now extends well beyond its borders

Turkish Drones loitering in the Syrian Airspace
Turkish Navy Frigates along the Libyan coast
Turkish military advisors in Tripoli/Libya alongside Government of National Accord (GNA) formations
Turkish mountain Commando units operating in Northern Iraq,
and high-ranking Turkish officers are in Turkish military bases in Qatar and Somalia


*TURKEY is the strongest Country in the region for military and economy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

MMM-E said:


> You forgot Jordon ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 2010 , Turkey had nothing
> but as of 2021 Turkey can produce 3.000 of BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KARGI , KUZGUN , KGK-LR to destroy all air bases , jet hangars , radars and air defense systems in İsrael
> 
> İsrael is a joke without The US .... (The US protect tiny İsrael)
> Even weak HEZBOLAH kicked İsrael in 2006
> 
> 
> Turkey blocked Libya and Eastern Mediterranean against Egypt,France,Greece,İsrael,The Uae
> They are crying about EASTMED project
> 
> Turkish Armed Forces have enough power to protect Turkish EEZ
> Nobody can steal oil/gas reserves and MAVI VATAN ( blue homeland ) from the Turks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A glance at the Turkish Armed Forces’ recent combat record demonstrates that Turkey’s defense policy now extends well beyond its borders
> 
> Turkish Drones loitering in the Syrian Airspace
> Turkish Navy Frigates along the Libyan coast
> Turkish military advisors in Tripoli/Libya alongside Government of National Accord (GNA) formations
> Turkish mountain Commando units operating in Northern Iraq,
> and high-ranking Turkish officers in Qatar and Somalia are all pretty common to see now


Are you marketing and advertisement manager or personal for Turkish armed forces???


----------



## MMM-E

*100 km range Air Defense System comes before SİPER*



According to Defense Industry President İsmail DEMİR , the new air defense missile with a range of 100 km has been developed before the SIPER high altitude Air Defense System














100 km range air defense system comes before SİPER


Defense Industry President Prof. Dr. İsmail Demir came together with the members of Ekonomi Muhabirleri Derneği (Board of Economic Reporters




en.defenceturk.net






3 years ago we did not have any local defense system
in 2019 KORKUT 35mm SPAAG stepped in first as a bottom layer
in 2020 We put into service the SUNGUR which is effective up to an altitude of 4 km and a range of 8 km, launched both from the shoulder and from the vehicle


KORKUT 35mm SPAAG in service
SUNGUR MANPADS in service
HISAR-A and HISAR-O enter service
HISAR-U by 2022
SIPER by 2023


HISAR-A+ hit target at altitude of 10+ km





HISAR-O+ altitude 10+ km range 25km


----------



## Ceylal

MMM-E said:


> You forgot Jordan ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 2010 , Turkey had nothing except American SLAM-ER and İsraeli POPEYE
> but as of 2021 Turkey can produce 3.000 of BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KARGI , KUZGUN , KGK-LR to destroy all air bases , jet hangars , radars and air defense systems in any country of the region
> 
> 
> A glance at the Turkish Armed Forces’ recent combat record demonstrates that Turkey’s defense policy now extends well beyond its borders
> 
> Turkish Drones loitering in the Syrian Airspace
> Turkish Navy Frigates along the Libyan coast
> Turkish military advisors in Tripoli/Libya alongside Government of National Accord (GNA) formations
> Turkish mountain Commando units operating in Northern Iraq,
> and high-ranking Turkish officers are in Turkish military bases in Qatar and Somalia
> 
> 
> *TURKEY is the strongest Country in the region for military and economy*


You forgot Jordan? Jordanian special forces, as other Arab forces joined the the NATO forces in many occasion, but those s deployments were NATO..not Jordanians one…
Turkey armed forces, beside Cyprus, haven’t invaded any country..and in Cyprus the just joined the Turkish side of the Island…and Lybia wontqualifyfir one either since they were invited by the Tripoli government.
Israel went to Ouganda and liberated the Israeli hostages from Idi Amin Dada, went to Irak and destroyed its nuclear installation, went to Lebanon twice and destroyed the Palestinian PLO, Then with Hizbollah forces in their second foray in Libanon, went to Tunisia twice, the first dismantled the PLO organisation , then these ont time they Killed some PLO operatives…in 1988 , tried to do the same thing in Algeria by attacking the PLO charter organisation, but failed in Eastern theMed where Algerian airforce were waiting for them..Then went to Syria and destroyed her nuclear labs and installation..
Ageria intervened in different occasion in Mali, in Niger and in Lybia numerous time and the latest know was the action against the Turcs in El watiya airport to warn Ergodan on a very sensitive matter that happened during the last days prior to Bouteflika removal..but the action that revealed to the world the capabilities of Algeria is during the soccer game between Egypt and Algeria in Oumdurman, Soudan..where the Algerian army shouldered by the Algerian airline ferried 40, 000 soccer fan from Algerian to Khartoum and back in less than 76 hours, without injuries or losses..and the only country who noticed that capability was Israel…


MMM-E said:


> You forgot Jordan ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 2010 , Turkey had nothing except American SLAM-ER and İsraeli POPEYE
> but as of 2021 Turkey can produce 3.000 of BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KARGI , KUZGUN , KGK-LR to destroy all air bases , jet hangars , radars and air defense systems in any country of the region
> 
> 
> A glance at the Turkish Armed Forces’ recent combat record demonstrates that Turkey’s defense policy now extends well beyond its borders
> 
> Turkish Drones loitering in the Syrian Airspace
> Turkish Navy Frigates along the Libyan coast
> Turkish military advisors in Tripoli/Libya alongside Government of National Accord (GNA) formations
> Turkish mountain Commando units operating in Northern Iraq,
> and high-ranking Turkish officers are in Turkish military bases in Qatar and Somalia
> 
> 
> *TURKEY is the strongest Country in the region for military and economy*


Not really..Turkey economic and military power comes from NATO..without NATO , Turkey will similar to the adjoining countries, the fact that when Trump said a little word aboutTurkey, it sent its Lira tumbling like a ping pong ball…


----------



## MMM-E

Ceylal said:


> Not really..Turkey economic and military power comes from NATO..without NATO , Turkey will similar to the adjoining countries, the fact that when Trump said a little word aboutTurkey, it sent its Lira tumbling like a ping pong ball…



since 1990s Turkey is fighting the US , NATO and their proxies PKK/YPG , FETO , etc
and Turkey lost tens of thousands of citizens and over $1 trillion

and TRUMP used Dollars as a weapon against Turkey .... They used $70 billion to attack Turkish economy
since 2013 , Turkey and Turkish economy under attack by The US and 1 USD has risen to 8.3 TL from 1,8 Turkish Lira

still Turkish economy is bigger than Egypt+Greece+Algeria combined
and Turkey has bigger export rate than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined

*Turkey is industrialized country and economic power house in the region*

Turkey has the 11. biggest GDP PPP in the world after The UK and France

9 .. France $3.231 trillion
10. The UK $ 3.174 trillion
11. Turkey $2,749 trillion



Turkey has more military projects than 22 Arab countries combined ... ( even 44 muslim countries combined )

Turks have started creating national defense industry after arms embargo on Turkey by The US in 1975
( 7 Turkish defense companies are in top 100 and Turkey is only muslim country on the list )

Arabs needs 40+ years and $1 trillion to develop 700+ military projects to catch up to Turkey
and Nobody gives critical technologies to another Country


----------



## Ceylal

MMM-E said:


> since 1990s Turkey is fighting the US , NATO and their proxies PKK/YPG , FETO , etc
> and Turkey lost tens of thousands of citizens and over $1 trillion
> 
> and TRUMP used Dollars as a weapon against Turkey .... They used $70 billion to attack Turkish economy
> since 2013 , Turkey and Turkish economy under attack by The US and 1 USD has risen to 8.3 TL from 1,8 Turkish Lira
> 
> still Turkish economy is bigger than Egypt+Greece+Algeria combined
> and Turkey has bigger export rate than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined
> 
> *Turkey is industrialized country and economic power house in the region*
> 
> Turkey has the 11. biggest GDP PPP in the world after The UK and France
> 
> 9 .. France $3.231 trillion
> 10. The UK $ 3.174 trillion
> 11. Turkey $2,749 trillion
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has more military projects than 22 Arab countries combined ... ( even 44 muslim countries combined )
> 
> Turks have started creating national defense industry after arms embargo on Turkey by The US in 1975
> ( 7 Turkish defense companies are in top 100 and Turkey is only muslim country on the list )
> 
> Arabs needs 40+ years and $1 trillion to develop 700+ military projects to catch up to Turkey
> and Nobody gives critical technologies to another Country


Some Arab countries have already are already light year ahead theTurkish economy, by using imported know how as Turkey does..and their economy’s is more robust and resilient than the Turkish one..You are right to compare the French economy to the Turkish one, both start coughing to mere criticism coming from the US.


----------



## Baybars Han

Can't believe this guy is comparing Turkey to Algeria. He's beyond deluded [emoji23]


----------



## MMM-E

Baybars Han said:


> Can't believe this guy is comparing Turkey to Algeria. He's beyond deluded [emoji23]




not with Algeria , but with 22 Arab countries combined


I am saying again 
Turkey has more military projects than 22 Arab countries combined 

and Arabs needs 40+ years and $1 trillion to develop 700+ military projects to catch up to Turkey


----------



## MMM-E

Ceylal said:


> Some Arab countries have already are already light year ahead theTurkish economy




Turkey has no oil/gas reserves ...... ( every year Turkey pays $45-50 billion to buy oil/gas )
also Turkey is fighting against The US and The EU backed PKK terrorism since 1985
also since 2013 , Turkey and Turkish economy under attack by The US
and 1 USD has risen to 8.3 TL from 1,8 Turkish Lira .... ( Turkish currency dropped by 460% between 2013 and 2020 )

also The US backed military coups in Turkey by 1960 , 1971 , 1980 , 1997 , 2016 to destroy patriotic leaders

therefore , Turkey lost over $1 trillion




on the other hand , Nobody attack on S.Arabia , The Uae ,Qatar
and S.Arabia , The Uae ,Qatar have huge oil/gas reserves

still Turkey has bigger economy than Arab Countries

even Turkey has bigger GDP PPP than S.Arabia + The Uae + Qatar combined


11 .. Turkey $2,749 trillion
17 .. Saudi Arabia $1.705 trillion
21 .. Egypt $1.346 trillion
34 .. The Uae $683 billion
43 .. Algeria $ 514 billion
60.. Qatar $273 billion


btw 50. İsrael $399 billion and 55. Greece $325 billion


*Turkey is industrialized country and economic power house in the region*


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

MMM-E said:


> Turkey has no oil/gas reserves ...... ( every year Turkey pays $45-50 billion to buy oil/gas )
> also Turkey is fighting against The US and The EU backed PKK terrorism since 1985
> also since 2013 , Turkey and Turkish economy under attack by The US
> and 1 USD has risen to 8.3 TL from 1,8 Turkish Lira .... ( Turkish currency dropped by 460% between 2013 and 2020 )
> 
> also The US backed military coups in Turkey by 1960 , 1971 , 1980 , 1997 , 2016 to destroy patriotic leaders
> 
> therefore , Turkey lost over $1 trillion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand , Nobody attack on S.Arabia , The Uae ,Qatar
> and S.Arabia , The Uae ,Qatar have huge oil/gas reserves
> 
> still Turkey has bigger economy than Arab Countries
> 
> even Turkey has bigger GDP PPP than S.Arabia + The Uae + Qatar combined
> 
> 
> 11 .. Turkey $2,749 trillion
> 17 .. Saudi Arabia $1.705 trillion
> 21 .. Egypt $1.346 trillion
> 34 .. The Uae $683 billion
> 43 .. Algeria $ 514 billion
> 60.. Qatar $273 billion
> 
> 
> btw 50. İsrael $399 billion and 55. Greece $325 billion
> 
> 
> *Turkey is industrialized country and economic power house in the region*



@Ceylal is controversial and says nothing good but retarded stuff. I abit agree with him that Alergia has formidble armed forces but he thinks Algeria single handily can take on everyone he overestimates his country- Example Like Algeria vs NATO alone.. That is 1 country vs 40


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> *100 km range Air Defense System comes before SİPER*
> 
> 
> 
> According to Defense Industry President İsmail DEMİR , the new air defense missile with a range of 100 km has been developed before the SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
> View attachment 741811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 km range air defense system comes before SİPER
> 
> 
> Defense Industry President Prof. Dr. İsmail Demir came together with the members of Ekonomi Muhabirleri Derneği (Board of Economic Reporters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.defenceturk.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years ago we did not have any local defense system
> in 2019 KORKUT 35mm SPAAG stepped in first as a bottom layer
> in 2020 We put into service the SUNGUR which is effective up to an altitude of 4 km and a range of 8 km, launched both from the shoulder and from the vehicle
> 
> 
> KORKUT 35mm SPAAG in service
> SUNGUR MANPADS in service
> HISAR-A and HISAR-O enter service
> HISAR-U by 2022
> SIPER by 2023
> 
> 
> HISAR-A+ hit target at altitude of 10+ km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HISAR-O+ altitude 10+ km range 25km



Hisar-O+ 25km that is great height. Will Turkey put this for sale


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

MMM-E said:


> *Welcome to Tomorrow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TURKEY'S FIRST INDIGENOUS ARMED UNMANNED SURFACE VEHICLE*
> 
> ULAQ is the name of the Unmanned Surface Vehicle product family developed by the strong alliance of ARES Shipyard and Meteksan Defence of Turkey which includes different platform types and capabilities including ASUW , ASW , ISR/EW
> 
> 
> ULAQ has been built from advanced composites, has 400 km range, 65 km/h speed, day/night vision capabilities, encrypted communication infrastructure
> View attachment 733021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUW ( Anti Surface Warfare - Guided Missile )
> View attachment 733015
> 
> View attachment 733016



Can these Unmanned Surface Vehicle carry anti-aircraft missiles


----------



## Titanium100

everyone else is shxt but Algeria is childish narrative no?


----------



## Ceylal

Titanium100 said:


> everyone else is shxt but Algeria is childish narrative no?


,
I haven’t say that…it was just for a reply to PDF that think his country’s armed forces are “Z” best while to this day she has lost all the wars she has been into and can’t even get rid off a few bedouins militia in the Sinai and dismissing Algeria as a non important…and ineffectual country, while it was Algeria’s armed forces that forced Israel to sit with the Egyptian counterpart at the 101 Kims. PDF Egyptians do not aknowledge that historical fact, even Egypt government put it under the rug for fear that their own people will find that victory they claim against Israel was of their own make..which it isn’t true..At the end of the war and during the prisoner’s exchange Algeria handed over 80 Israeli prisoners, and she had not one prisoner of her own in the hand of Israel…that was not the case of Egypt..She had two armies captured by Israel.. Egypthas certainly the biggest army in the MENA area and well equipped..but an army that hasn’t evolved from the Soviet Era doctrine…


----------



## Ceylal

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> @Ceylal is controversial and says nothing good but retarded stuff. I abit agree with him that Alergia has formidble armed forces but he thinks Algeria single handily can take on everyone he overestimates his country- Example Like Algeria vs NATO alone.. That is 1 country vs 40


You lack knowledge of the Algerian history...I said Algeria is arming itself against NATO, and not against her neighbors like most PDF’s think…Algeria can certainly do a lot of harm to them , if it is attacked by the later..Algerian will not welcome any invader with flowers like we witnessed in Irak and in Lybia…or bow over like most the Khalledj some nord African countries are doing now, with Israel…When I said we have already fought NATO, France in Algeria was supported and aided on the field and in diplomatic arena by NATO members, Turkey included..They talk about Arab helps that wasn’t..The only help came from few individuals , not states and those are known and celebrated in Algeria…


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Anti-Ship Missiles




ATMACA Anti ship Missile*

Length : 6 m
Weight : 800 kg
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 250 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+RA+DL
Seeker : Active RF
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries



*MRASHM* *Anti ship Missile*

Length : 3,2 m
Weight : 300 kg
Warhead : 100-120kg
Range : 100+ km
Speed : high subsonic
Seeker : IIR/ RF



*SOM-C/J* *Anti ship Missile*

Length : 3,6 m
Weight : 500/620 kg
Warhead : 230 kg
Range : 280 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+TRN+IBN+ATR+DL
Seeker : IIR
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : YES

-- sea skimming



Land- Air-Surface-Submarine-launched Missiles employs a multi-modal sensor suite, weapon data link, network links, and GPS navigation in aggressive electronic warfare environments to detect and destroy specific targets within a group of numerous ships at sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Range : 250 km


Source? Roketsan brochure says 200km+


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Source? Roketsan brochure says 200km+



According to ROKETSAN General Manager , ATMACA has range of 250 km
In the last tests held on September 28, 2020 in Sinop, it was officially announced that there is a range of 250 km


SOM and ATMACA range was limited by 250-280 km because of using French TRI-40 turbojet engine
in 2014 , SOM Cruise Missile reached range of 800 km with modified French TRI-40 turbojet engine


*SOM and ATMACA will have more operational range with indigenous KTJ-3200 turbojet engine *

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> According to ROKETSAN General Manager ATMACA has range of 250 km
> In the last tests held on September 28, 2020 in Sinop, it was officially announced that there is a range of 250 km


Dang that's too bad I thought UAE one had more range but I was wrong.


----------



## MMM-E

*Can MIUS protect Boeing E-7T AEWC from SU-35's KS-172 Missile ?*



If the enemy Airforce were to shoot down the TURAF’s E-7T AEWC and KC-135 Tankers at the start of a conflict, our strike and air combat capability would be rendered ineffective


KS-172 air to air missile designed as AWACS killer

*KS-172 Missile*
length : 6 m
weight : 748 kg
diameter : 400 mm



*Network Centric Airborne Defense Element *
Thanks to national Missiles , Data link , AESA Radars and combat management systems able to share data and coordinate activity despite all the units

-- MIUS UCAV with AESA Radar
-- 600 km EIRS early warning AESA Radar
-- 450 km CAFRAD naval AESA Radar
-- National data link
-- GOKDOGAN networked air to air missiles







*Long range Radars will detect KS-172 missile and to share it via data link*
-- Boeing E7-T AEWC's 600km PESA Radar in the sky
-- 600 km EIRS early warning AESA Radar on the ground
-- 450 km CAFRAD naval AESA Radar on TF-2000 class Destroyers

MIUS UCAVs to escort Boeing E-7T AEWC

and GOKDOGAN air to air missiles on MIUS UCAVs can intercept KS-172 air to air missiles on SU-35s which will engage on Boeing E-7T AEWC

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TUBITAK-SAGE Missile/Engine Projects *


-- RAMJET
-- SCRAMJET
-- EDAS ( Vertical Launch System )
-- Vertical cold launch technology
-- Soft vertical launch technology
-- SOM-C air launched anti-ship Missile
-- KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile
-- BOZDOĞAN air to air Missile
-- GÖKDOĞAN air to air Missile
-- AKDOĞAN air to air Missile
-- Networked medium/ long range air defense system .... similar to NASAMS
-- G-40 air defense Missile ... similar to CAMM-ER
-- Close air defense missile ... similar to RIM-116 RAM
-- TOZKOPARAN supersonic Missile



*RAMJET-- SCRAMJET*
to become one of the few countries in the world in liquid fuel ramjet engine and scramjet engine technologies








*G-40 Missile*

The G-40 is an air defense missile using GÖKDOGAN air to air missile technologies that can reach 40 km range and 40.000 feet altitude

G-40 missile can be used as a land-based medium altitude air defense missile
G-40 also can be used as Ship based Air Defense Missile




G-40 air defense missile based on GÖKDOGAN air to air missile







*TUBITAK-SAGE develops EDAS Vertical Launch System for flexible solution *
Soft launching is the method of launching a missile in such a way that the rocket motor ignites outside of the launch tube

similar technology to GWS-26 VLS (the missile will not fall on the ship)















TÜBİTAK SAGE Enstitü Müdürü Gürcan Okumuş ile Tübitak Sage'nin Devam Eden Projeleri ve Gelecek Vizyonu


TÜBİTAK SAGE Enstitü Müdürü Gürcan Okumuş ile Tübitak Sage'nin devam eden projeleri ve gelecek vizyonu üzerine yaptığımız keyifli söyleşimiz... Keyifli




mavivatan.net

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*@waz PakSword*


who locked my thread about ISRAEL vs TURKEY defense industry ? and why ?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

A world record ...... ( Bayraktar TB-2 UCAV is 93% indigenous )









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383432907407065089



Turkey has started using indigenous Aselsan CATS E/O System on Bayraktar TB-2 UCAV instead of Canadian WESCAM






Countries which use Bayraktar TB-2 

-- Turkey
-- Qatar
-- Libya
-- Azerbaijan
-- Ukraine
-- Morocco
-- Poland


Bayraktar AKINCI S-1 the first UCAV of mass production

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> A world record ...... ( Bayraktar TB-2 UCAV is 93% indigenous )


Not a world record, American drones are probably 100% indigenous.

Funny thing is, Halcon is trying to copy the servo motors maybe from Baykar. Maybe they got some TB2s from Libya. *😉*


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s 1st unmanned Surface Vessel hits target in military drill*




Turkey’s first armored unmanned surface vessel (AUSV) the first marine craft of the ULAQ project, has hit a target with pinpoint accuracy in its first firing conducted as part of the ongoing Sea Wolf 2021 military exercise, which was launched by the Turkish Navy simultaneously in the Eastern Mediterranean and the Aegean Sea

It has a cruising range of 400 km , a speed of 65 kph , day and night vision capabilities and a national encrypted communications infrastructure











It bears a pod with four laser-guided Cirit missiles, and two laser-guided long-range anti-tank missile (L-UMTAS) launchers


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish T-129 Attack Helicopter upgraded with Aselsan identification friend or foe (IFF) System *



Aselsan's IFF Mod 5/S transponder has been integrated into the T129 ATAK helicopter and all tests have been successfully completed

Only 7 Countries in the World










IFF is a radar-based secure identification system that detects and tells the difference between friendly and enemy elements.

Integration of IFF Mode 5/S transponders into the Turkish Air Force's F-16 Block 30-TM Fighter Jets started in early 2020.


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey’s 1st unmanned Surface Vessel hits target in military drill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey’s first armored unmanned surface vessel (AUSV) the first marine craft of the ULAQ project, has hit a target with pinpoint accuracy in its first firing conducted as part of the ongoing Sea Wolf 2021 military exercise, which was launched by the Turkish Navy simultaneously in the Eastern Mediterranean and the Aegean Sea
> 
> It has a cruising range of 400 km , a speed of 65 kph , day and night vision capabilities and a national encrypted communications infrastructure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 748555
> 
> 
> 
> It bears a pod with four laser-guided Cirit missiles, and two laser-guided long-range anti-tank missile (L-UMTAS) launchers
> View attachment 748554



Unmanned? Is it not dengerous for fishermen? that cross the limit accidentally


----------



## MMM-E

*M60TM Modernization Project continue *


the serial production of the PULAT Active Protection System,
its integration into M60TM Tanks and its delivery to Turkish Army


----------



## MMM-E

*ATMACA Anti ship Missile*

Length : 6 m
Weight : 800 kg
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 250 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+RA+DL
Seeker : Active RF
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries


ATMACA anti-ship Missile in super sea skimming mode ( below 3 meters )


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

MMM-E said:


> *Turkish T-129 Attack Helicopter upgraded with Aselsan identification friend or foe (IFF) System *
> 
> 
> 
> Aselsan's IFF Mod 5/S transponder has been integrated into the T129 ATAK helicopter and all tests have been successfully completed
> 
> Only 7 Countries in the World
> View attachment 748772
> 
> View attachment 748773
> 
> 
> 
> IFF is a radar-based secure identification system that detects and tells the difference between friendly and enemy elements.
> 
> Integration of IFF Mode 5/S transponders into the Turkish Air Force's F-16 Block 30-TM Fighter Jets started in early 2020.



Why was it not delivered to PK yet? But instead going to Philippines?


----------



## MMM-E

*76mm Naval Gun* *used on Warships is now indigenous*


MKE has developed 76 mm naval gun in 12 months
and The first shots will take place next month



*THE EU embargo on Turkey*

Turkey ordered Oto Melera 76mm naval gun from İtaly years ago for €8.2 million

İtaly says you will receive it after 24 months, but when the day comes,Italy says that we cannot deliver it to you because the EU has placed an embargo on Turkey

Turkey has started developing 76mm naval Gun and İtaly said that we can deliver Oto Melera 76mm naval gun to Turkey for €5,1 million

and Turkey says NO Thanks , We have developed our own 76mm naval gun for $4.7 million


----------



## MMM-E

AKINCI UCAV armed with NEB-84 guided Bomb










*



*


----------



## MMM-E

*GOKHAN RamJet engined Air to Air Missile *

Minister of National Defense Hulusi AKAR announced that the name of the National RamJet engined Air to Air Missile is GÖKHAN


*TUBITAK-SAGE Air to Air Missile Projects*

-- AKDOGAN air to air Missile
-- BOZDOGAN air to air Missile
-- GOKDOGAN air to air Missile
-- GOKHAN air to air Missile


TFX Fighter Jet and GOKHAN ramjet engined air to air missile will be very deadly combo


----------



## MMM-E

The PARS 6x6 armored vehicle, developed by FNSS begin to be delivered to the Turkish Special Forces Command


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> *GOKHAN RamJet engined Air to Air Missile *
> 
> Minister of National Defense Hulusi AKAR announced that the name of the National RamJet engined Air to Air Missile is GÖKHAN
> 
> 
> *TUBITAK-SAGE Air to Air Missile Projects*
> 
> -- AKDOGAN air to air Missile
> -- BOZDOGAN air to air Missile
> -- GOKDOGAN air to air Missile
> -- GOKHAN air to air Missile
> 
> 
> TFX Fighter Jet and GOKHAN ramjet engined air to air missile will be very deadly combo



Doesn't Gokhan technically mean ''Allah'' ''Ruler of the sky'' I have seen many people called GOKHAN in Turkey and I found that confusing


----------



## MMM-E

Titanium100 said:


> Doesn't Gokhan technically mean ''Allah'' ''Ruler of the sky'' I have seen many people called GOKHAN in Turkey and I found that confusing



GOK = Sky
HAN = Khan , Ruler

Gökhan is a Turkish forename meaning ruler of the sky - the khan of the sky ( sky god Tengri )


*GOKHAN ramjet engine long range air to air missile will be ruler of the sky*


----------



## MMM-E

*Ukrainian Engine to power T-929 heavy Attack Helicopter*







Ukraine’s Motor Sich and TAI have signed a contract to acquire a total of 14 engines
the engines are planned to be delivered by 2025, with the first delivery of 2 engines scheduled for September 2022

First flight : 2023
In service : 2025

*T-929 is equipped with advanced technology *

target tracking and imaging systems
electronic warfare (EW) systems
navigation systems
communication systems
a tandem cockpit
asymmetrical weapon loading capability
high ammo-carrying capacity
low infrared (IR) and acoustic trace
digital cockpit design
high ballistic resistance
state-of-the-art avionics
compatibility with high altitude and temperature, resistance to environmental factors
advanced EW and countermeasure systems with high maneuverability and performance

to carry high-caliber cannons, new generation rockets, long-range anti-tank missiles and air-to-air missiles

*Turkey will become 3rd country in the world that developed heavy Attack Helicopter after The US and Russia*








*Gendarmerie will have 20 T-625 multi-role Helicopters to replace BELL AB-205 Helicopters*

The first 3 T-625 multi-role Helicopters will be delivered to Gendarmerie in 2022

Length : 15.87 m
Max take off weight : 6050 kg
Max cruise speed : 306 km/h
Service ceiling : 6.096 m
Range : 740 km
Capacity : 12


----------



## MMM-E

*AKINCI covered a distance of 7,507 km in the air*



AKINCI stayed in the air for 25 hours and 46 minutes during the flight tests
AKINCI flew at an altitude of 38,039 feet (11,594 meters)


AKINCI UCAV to be the first UCAV in the world that carry Cruise Missile
also AKINCI UCAV will be equipped with AESA Radar and GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile













High in the sky: Turkey’s landmark drone Akıncı sets altitude record


Turkey’s latest cutting-edge combat drone has set a new national aviation record, the head of the country’s top defense body said Thursday.The...




www.dailysabah.com






*AKINCI UCAV to destroy other UCAVs , Attack Helicopters , Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Air Defense Systems , even Warships

1)* AKINCI UCAV will carry AESA Radar with Air to Air Missiles for air defense capability to intercept Aircrafts , Attack Helicopters and UCAVs ....

25 km BOZDOGAN air to air Missile
65/100+ km GOKDOGAN air to air Missile


*2)* An 18 AKINCI UCAV battalion can carry 288 MIZRAK anti Tank missiles, each capable of destroying a Tank ....
( to destroy 170 Greek Leopard-2HEL Tanks in hours )

*3) *to carry 280 km SOM Cruise Missile for SEAD/DEAD role
to carry 250 km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike missile for SEAD/DEAD role

*4) *to carry 110 km KGK guided Bombs
even 870 kg NEB-84 bunker buster Bomb

*5) *to carry 30 km MAM-T laser guided Bombs to hit even moving targets

*6) *10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 60 KUZGUN-TJ joint strike missiles for swarm attack on Frigates from 250 km away

60 KUZGUN-TJ = $6 million
FREMM Frigate : $500 million


----------



## khansaheeb

Turkey will be freed from the The Treaty of Lausanne in 2023 and everyone is preparing. The region will be in for a surprise.


----------



## MMM-E

*Good luck to Enemies in the Eastern Mediterranean*


NB57: Autonomous and herd capable armed unmanned surface warfare vehicle
RD09: Autonomous and swarm-capable unmanned anti-submarine warfare vehicle

the construction of both vehicles was started






While the RD09 and NB57 unmanned Vehicles can reach speeds exceeding 40 knots
They will be able to provide uninterrupted service for almost 4 days without refueling, with a mission range exceeding 600 nautical miles

-- SONAR
-- 2x2 Torpedos
-- 6 ASW Rockets
-- UMTAS Missiles
autonomous and herd capable
swarm-capable
autonomous reconnaissance-intelligence
surface warfare
unti submarine warfare
protection of base/port/critical facility
protection of high-value floating platforms











It will add strength to the power of the Turkish Navy in the protection of the Blue Homeland ( MAVI VATAN )


----------



## xbat

khansaheeb said:


> Turkey will be freed from the The Treaty of Lausanne in 2023 and everyone is preparing. The region will be in for a surprise.


there is no such thing, it is bull chit


----------



## Titanium100

xbat said:


> there is no such thing, it is bull chit



I was thinking the same it is just a formality it won't alter status quo


----------



## xbat

Titanium100 said:


> I was thinking the same it is just a formality it won't alter status quo


there is no time limitation in Losanne agreement, it is a made up story from akp side


----------



## Titanium100

xbat said:


> there is no time limitation in Losanne agreement, it is a made up story from akp side



It doesn't say anywhere there is time limition you are correct but false news do seem to travel


----------



## Malik Alashter

MMM-E said:


> not with Algeria , but with 22 Arab countries combined
> 
> 
> I am saying again
> Turkey has more military projects than 22 Arab countries combined
> 
> and Arabs needs 40+ years and $1 trillion to develop 700+ military projects to catch up to Turkey


You reminded me with Saddam he also thought he is a super power !!! but once the sanctions started the country collapsed then once the offensive began everything collapsed


MMM-E said:


> Turkey has no oil/gas reserves ...... ( every year Turkey pays $45-50 billion to buy oil/gas )
> also Turkey is fighting against The US and The EU backed PKK terrorism since 1985
> also since 2013 , Turkey and Turkish economy under attack by The US
> and 1 USD has risen to 8.3 TL from 1,8 Turkish Lira .... ( Turkish currency dropped by 460% between 2013 and 2020 )
> 
> also The US backed military coups in Turkey by 1960 , 1971 , 1980 , 1997 , 2016 to destroy patriotic leaders
> 
> therefore , Turkey lost over $1 trillion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand , Nobody attack on S.Arabia , The Uae ,Qatar
> and S.Arabia , The Uae ,Qatar have huge oil/gas reserves
> 
> still Turkey has bigger economy than Arab Countries
> 
> even Turkey has bigger GDP PPP than S.Arabia + The Uae + Qatar combined
> 
> 
> 11 .. Turkey $2,749 trillion
> 17 .. Saudi Arabia $1.705 trillion
> 21 .. Egypt $1.346 trillion
> 34 .. The Uae $683 billion
> 43 .. Algeria $ 514 billion
> 60.. Qatar $273 billion
> 
> 
> btw 50. İsrael $399 billion and 55. Greece $325 billion
> 
> 
> *Turkey is industrialized country and economic power house in the region*


To whom you sell your products?


Ceylal said:


> flowers like we witnessed in Irak


whose of the Iraqis received the American with flower? See when you live under the thump of your dictator then you would welcome anyone stretched hands for help.


----------



## khansaheeb

xbat said:


> there is no such thing, it is bull chit








Treaty of Lausanne - World War I Document Archive







wwi.lib.byu.edu


----------



## Malik Alashter

khansaheeb said:


> Turkey will be freed from the The Treaty of Lausanne in 2023 and everyone is preparing. The region will be in for a surprise.


Like what is going to happen after 2023?.


----------



## MMM-E

Malik Alashter said:


> You reminded me with Saddam he also thought he is a super power !!! but once the sanctions started the country collapsed then once the offensive began everything collapsed



SADDAM ? Iraq had no defense industry ... full of soviet-french-european weapons ,today similar to Egypt


on the other hand , Turkey develops over 700 military projects ( more than 22 Arab Countries+Pakistan+Malaysia+İndonesia combined )

since 2013 arms embargo on Turkey by The US and Europe , still Turkey won in Syria,Azerbaycan and Libya

thanks to Turkish Defense İndustry


Malik Alashter said:


> To whom you sell your products?




to whole world


----------



## Malik Alashter

MMM-E said:


> SADDAM ? Iraq had no defense industry ... full of soviet-french-european weapons ,today similar to Egypt
> 
> 
> on the other hand , Turkey develops over 700 military projects ( more than 22 Arab Countries+Pakistan+Malaysia+İndonesia combined )
> 
> since 2013 arms embargo on Turkey by The US and Europe , still Turkey won in Syria,Azerbaycan and Libya
> 
> thanks to Turkish Defense İndustry
> 
> 
> 
> to whole world


That's not right we had military industry but we didnt have the raw materials also we didnt have some key technologies just like you today you still depend on europe or the US on that 
for instance you are going to use GE engines on hurjet you are going to use ukrainian engines on your ataka thats what i know now what i dont know even more


----------



## khansaheeb

Malik Alashter said:


> Like what is going to happen after 2023?.


Turkey will be free to reclaim all territories it lost in the world war 1.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

...


----------



## Malik Alashter

khansaheeb said:


> Turkey will be free to reclaim all territories it lost in the world war 1.


Look they can claim the north of Iraq trust me ill support turkey in that Im ready to get rid of the Kurds and the mosul city alas we the shiite will shed our blood for these enemies that within I'm clear


----------



## MMM-E

Malik Alashter said:


> That's not right we had military industry but we didnt have the raw materials also we didnt have some key technologies just like you today you still depend on europe or the US on that
> for instance you are going to use GE engines on hurjet you are going to use ukrainian engines on your ataka thats what i know now what i dont know even more



foreign engines just for prototypes


Turkey develops all kinds of Engines until 2030

-- TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine to power T-625 multi-role Helicopter in 2024
( Turkey will create turboshaft engine family up to 3.000 shp to power 10 tons class Attack and Utility Helicopters )

-- TEI has started developing TF-6000 turbofan engine to power HURJET and unmanned supersonic Fighter Jet

-- in 2018 TR-MOTOR has started developing turbofan engine to power MMU air superiorty Fighter Jet by 2029

-- Turkish UCAVs TB-3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR to use indigenous TEI PD-170 turboprop engine
TEI PD-222 turboprop engine for AKINCI UCAV

-- BMC POWER tested 1.000 hp and 1.500 hp diesel engines to power Howitzers and ALTAY Tank in 2024

-- KALE AERO and TEI have developed KTJ-3200 and TJ-300 turbojet engines to power SOM , ATMACA , MRASHM cruise missiles

TEI has developed PG-50 engine to power 1.000 km KARGI anti radiation Drone


-- DELTA-V and ROKETSAN develop hybrid rocket engine and liquid propellant rocket engine for space program

-- TUBITAK-SAGE develop RAMJET and SCRAMJET for supersonic-hypersonic Missiles


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> Look they can claim the north of Iraq trust me ill support turkey in that Im ready to get rid of the Kurds and the mosul city alas we the shiite will shed our blood for these enemies that within I'm clear



Mosul is Iraq and will remain Iraq. I don't want a Turkish animal there.

Lausanne treaty doesn't expire. And if it does no one even cares. Turkey belongs to the safavids


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> You reminded me with Saddam he also thought he is a super power !!! but once the sanctions started the country collapsed then once the offensive began everything collapsed
> To whom you sell your products?
> whose of the Iraqis received the American with flower? See when you live under the thump of your dictator then you would welcome anyone stretched hands for help.


?


Malik Alashter said:


> You reminded me with Saddam he also thought he is a super power !!! but once the sanctions started the country collapsed then once the offensive began everything collapsed
> To whom you sell your products?
> whose of the Iraqis received the American with flower? See when you live under the thump of your dictator then you would welcome anyone stretched hands for help.


that is errors that Iraqis made..Iraq belongs to all Iraqis not to Saddam. Dictators come go. It is still very hard to believe, that Iraqis, the most fearless and dignified people in the middle East, were so divided and so tribal under Saddam , fail to see the big picture and fought as one for their homeland…


----------



## Malik Alashter

MMM-E said:


> foreign engines just for prototypes
> 
> 
> Turkey develops all kinds of Engines until 2030
> 
> -- TEI TS-1400 Turboshaft Engine to power T-625 multi-role Helicopter in 2024
> ( Turkey will create turboshaft engine family up to 3.000 shp to power 10 tons class Attack and Utility Helicopters )
> 
> -- TEI has started developing TF-6000 turbofan engine to power HURJET and unmanned supersonic Fighter Jet
> 
> -- in 2018 TR-MOTOR has started developing turbofan engine to power MMU air superiorty Fighter Jet by 2029
> 
> -- Turkish UCAVs TB-3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR to use indigenous TEI PD-170 turboprop engine
> TEI PD-222 turboprop engine for AKINCI UCAV
> 
> -- BMC POWER tested 1.000 hp and 1.500 hp diesel engines to power Howitzers and ALTAY Tank in 2024
> 
> -- KALE AERO and TEI have developed KTJ-3200 and TJ-300 turbojet engines to power SOM , ATMACA , MRASHM cruise missiles
> 
> TEI has developed PG-50 engine to power 1.000 km KARGI anti radiation Drone
> 
> 
> -- DELTA-V and ROKETSAN develop hybrid rocket engine and liquid propellant rocket engine for space program
> 
> -- TUBITAK-SAGE develop RAMJET and SCRAMJET for supersonic-hypersonic Missiles


Bro I know but who knows how much foreign equipment in those projects


camelguy said:


> Mosul is Iraq and will remain Iraq. I don't want a Turkish animal there.
> 
> Lausanne treaty doesn't expire. And if it does no one even cares. Turkey belongs to the safavids


Then they need to support that claim as they are Iraqis they even didnt fight isis!!!


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro I know but who knows how much foreign equipment in those projects
> Then they need to support that claim as they are Iraqis they even didnt fight isis!!!



cant blame them, iraqis have let majoos rule iraq


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> ?


Saddams propaganda made us think we build rockets as in Al a'adib guns weapons untill the sactions when we hit hard we made nothing we have nothing it was a hoax a big lie!!!


Ceylal said:


> that is errors that Iraqis made..Iraq belongs to all Iraqis not to Saddam. Dictators come go. It is still very hard to believe, that Iraqis, the most fearless and dignified people in the middle East, were so divided and so tribal under Saddam , fail to see the big picture and fought as one for their homeland…


We still sir but living under his regime is beyond any kind of believe or dignity!!! there where every Wednesday a parity of execution of Iraqis humiliation every where countless senseless wars!! during the nineties many people died of sickness hunger and torture this thing destroyed the fabric of the nations destroyed the culture of the nation!! look seeing is not like hearing you cant understand because of that pig we have millions of widows millions of orphans!! isis is not but Baathist with different uniform


camelguy said:


> cant blame them, iraqis have let majoos rule iraq


You call the majority majoos no wonder?. happy that made you mad and sad btw we shiite are prevailing while you are failing soon we will rule for good just stay tuned.


----------



## MMM-E

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro I know but who knows how much foreign equipment in those projects



Turkey has its own technology to develop engines
Turkey is one of 6 countries in the world that have bliks-spool and single crystal turbine blade manufacturing technologies

USA-Europe dont give anything to Turkey since 2013


----------



## Malik Alashter

MMM-E said:


> Turkey has its own technology to develop engines
> Turkey is one of 6 countries in the world that have bliks-spool and turbine blade manufacturing technologies
> 
> USA-Europe dont give anything to Turkey since 2013


well jet engines main challenge are the turbine because they exposed to intense heat other wise jet engines not hard to make
So if you make the blades then you can make engines easy! well the biggest challenge china face are the blades.


----------



## MMM-E

Malik Alashter said:


> Saddams propaganda made us think we build rockets as in Al a'adib guns weapons untill the sactions when we hit hard we made nothing we have nothing it was a hoax a big lie!!!




Do you know what about American-İsraeli backed KESNIZANI organization in Iraq who destroyed SADDAM and İraqi Armed Forces from inside ?

same traitor organization is in Turkey called FETO
USA-İsrael used FETO organization to destroy ERDOGAN and Turkey between 2013 and 2016 but they failed
brave-warrior Turkish People kicked USA-İsrael and their proxies FETO , PKK/YPG


----------



## MMM-E

Malik Alashter said:


> well jet engines main challenge are the turbine because they exposed to intense heat other wise jet engines not hard to make
> So if you make the blades then you can make engines easy! well the biggest challenge china face are the blades.




China has problem to switch Soviet technology to Western single crystal turbine blade manufacturing technology



now Turkey has the most critical components of a turbine engine such as the combustion chamber which is the most critical hot zone part. and single crystal turbine blade manufacturing technology

also Turkey has blisk and spool manufacturing technology as one of the most advanced technologies in the aviation industry







*Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form*









Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form - turkeygazette.com


Ankara, Turkey – Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form and delivered in sets for the first time will be used in TEI’s No. 5 TS1400 engine. TUBITAK MAM Materials Institute High Temperature Materials Research, Development and Repair Excellence Center held at the...




turkeygazette.com
























*only a few Countries have this high technology in the World such as USA , The UK , France , Turkey , also China*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

khansaheeb said:


> Treaty of Lausanne - World War I Document Archive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwi.lib.byu.edu


couldnt find 2023 anywhre


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> China has problem to switch Soviet technology to Western single crystal turbine blade manufacturing technology
> 
> 
> 
> now Turkey has the most critical components of a turbine engine such as the combustion chamber which is the most critical hot zone part. and single crystal turbine blade manufacturing technology
> 
> also Turkey has blisk and spool manufacturing technology as one of the most advanced technologies in the aviation industry
> View attachment 761106
> 
> 
> 
> *Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form - turkeygazette.com
> 
> 
> Ankara, Turkey – Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form and delivered in sets for the first time will be used in TEI’s No. 5 TS1400 engine. TUBITAK MAM Materials Institute High Temperature Materials Research, Development and Repair Excellence Center held at the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turkeygazette.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 761097
> 
> View attachment 761100
> 
> View attachment 761098
> 
> View attachment 761101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *only a few Countries have this high technology in the World such as USA , The UK , France , Turkey , also China*



China had faced alot of issues with engines and it took them decades to arrive to where they are but but some assume wrongfully that Turkey would experience same issues which was based on a fallacy because in the 60s when china got active on this the world technology was just behind as awhole it is something alot of people didn't took into consideration hence why all this is coming along quite quickly and easy for turkey it is because in the modern era all sphere of technology is advanced and issue to build for the modern generations unlike these chinese in the 60s who broke their back solving this..

The capabiltiies of the next generations will just increase etc etc just like how the 2 generations in the past had issues with simple things. Bro the world didn't even have a computer in the 80s forget about smart-phones etc etc.. Everything is moving upwards in the technology sphere


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Saddams propaganda made us think we build rockets as in Al a'adib guns weapons untill the sactions when we hit hard we made nothing we have nothing it was a hoax a big lie!!!
> We still sir but living under his regime is beyond any kind of believe or dignity!!! there where every Wednesday a parity of execution of Iraqis humiliation every where countless senseless wars!! during the nineties many people died of sickness hunger and torture this thing destroyed the fabric of the nations destroyed the culture of the nation!! look seeing is not like hearing you cant understand because of that pig we have millions of widows millions of orphans!! isis is not but Baathist with different uniform
> 
> You call the majority majoos no wonder?. happy that made you mad and sad btw we shiite are prevailing while you are failing soon we will rule for good just stay tuned.


You kind of missed my point..In the 60% of the Iraqi Shia were totally self removed from the fight against the US and the Arab coalition due to their hate of Sadam government and what he did to them..What they fail to understand is that defending Iraq is far more important than defending Saddam. Religion, as a PDF mentioned shouldn’t play a role…


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> You kind of missed my point..In the 60% of the Iraqi Shia were totally self removed from the fight against the US and the Arab coalition due to their hate of Sadam government and what he did to them..What they fail to understand is that defending Iraq is far more important than defending Saddam. Religion, as a PDF mentioned shouldn’t play a role…


Oh, yes we defend the country so the terrorist regime stays in power and the humiliation keep going!!??side note Shiite not 60% we are around 70% yet a minority of 12% ruled for decades with gain to the country except senseless wars.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> Saddams propaganda made us think we build rockets as in Al a'adib guns weapons untill the sactions when we hit hard we made nothing we have nothing it was a hoax a big lie!!!
> We still sir but living under his regime is beyond any kind of believe or dignity!!! there where every Wednesday a parity of execution of Iraqis humiliation every where countless senseless wars!! during the nineties many people died of sickness hunger and torture this thing destroyed the fabric of the nations destroyed the culture of the nation!! look seeing is not like hearing you cant understand because of that pig we have millions of widows millions of orphans!! isis is not but Baathist with different uniform
> 
> You call the majority majoos no wonder?. happy that made you mad and sad btw we shiite are prevailing while you are failing soon we will rule for good just stay tuned.



You're very sectarian, your mentality is the reason Iraq remains a shithole.
The truth is you failed at governing Iraq and try to mask it with Saddam's errors. Saddam is DEAD, since a long time ago.

Get electricity running, no one gives a flying **** about your ashura.


----------



## Malik Alashter

camelguy said:


> You're very sectarian, your mentality is the reason Iraq remains a shithole.
> The truth is you failed at governing Iraq and try to mask it with Saddam's errors. Saddam is DEAD, since a long time ago.
> 
> Get electricity running, no one gives a flying **** about your ashura.


Why don't you just STFU and be man dont quote me you lifeless


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> Why don't you just STFU and be man dont quote me you lifeless



Apologize for your betrayal to the state, you are supposed to be loyal.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Oh, yes we defend the country so the terrorist regime stays in power and the humiliation keep going!!??side note Shiite not 60% we are around 70% yet a minority of 12% ruled for decades with gain to the country except senseless wars.


Well now, you government 100% Shia , Iraq is still a mess. You all need to move away from religious differences and unite with Sunni and create a new Iraq…Don’t let religion and the tribal rules keep you from recreating a new Iraq…You were tough and feared..what happened to all that!


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ceylal said:


> Well now, you government 100% Shia , Iraq is still a mess. You all need to move away from religious differences and unite with Sunni and create a new Iraq…Don’t let religion and the tribal rules keep you from recreating a new Iraq…You were tough and feared..what happened to all that!



They betrayed the state in return for Shia nonsense. What can we do

Let them do ashura everyday till they had enough of it.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Well now, you government 100% Shia , Iraq is still a mess. You all need to move away from religious differences and unite with Sunni and create a new Iraq…Don’t let religion and the tribal rules keep you from recreating a new Iraq…You were tough and feared..what happened to all that!


Bro first of all shiite dont control the country no thats another falls thing you being fooled about 
Shiite acttually share with the sunnis and kurds to be honest the real ruler are the kurds because they are backed by the American while our lots are nothing but names and faces that can't do a shit and I admit it ours also corrupted to some extent
they even cant fix the electricity issue because there is a feto on that by whom I swear I don't know now the kurds are the real ruler that is true they export oil they collect taxes they don't share non of that with baghdad yet they take billions of our oil sale!!!!!!!!!!!!! now how and why you can ask the white house if you can or maybe the white house has nothing to do with that see no one knows 
it's a mess who created it and why that something I leave it to your understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

To much off topic in this thread


----------



## MMM-E

*To become one of top 5 countries in the world for EW technology




SANCAK New Generation Combat Electronic Attack System*

The New Generation Combat Electronic Attack System SANCAK, which will provide significant advantages in the field by neutralizing strategic communication systems


SANCAK has been delivered to the Turkish Armed Forces


----------



## MMM-E

*To become one of top 5 countries in the world for UCAV technology*



*AKINCI will be the first UCAV in the World that will carry Cruise Missile*







AKINCI UCAV flew 13 hours and 24 minutes with 1,360 kg payload including 870 kg NEB-84 Penetrator Bomb 







*AKINCI covered a distance of 7,507 km in the air*

AKINCI stayed in the air for 25 hours and 46 minutes during the flight tests
AKINCI flew at an altitude of 38,039 feet (11,594 meters)
also AKINCI UCAV will be equipped with AESA Radar and GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile


----------



## MMM-E

*Hisar O+ Air Defense System has reached the mass production stage*



to protect military bases, ports, facilities and troops against Aircrafts , Helicopters , UCAVs , Cruise Missiles


Thanks to Aselsan , Roketsan and TUBITAK-SAGE

Medium Altitude Air Defense Radar
Electro-Optical System
Infrared Seeker Missile and RF Seeker Missile


*Hisar O+ missile destroying a high-speed target *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> *Hisar O+ Air Defense System has reached the mass production stage*
> 
> 
> 
> to protect military bases, ports, facilities and troops against Aircrafts , Helicopters , UCAVs , Cruise Missiles
> 
> 
> Thanks to Aselsan , Roketsan and TUBITAK-SAGE
> 
> Medium Altitude Air Defense Radar
> Electro-Optical System
> Infrared Seeker Missile and RF Seeker Missile
> 
> 
> *Hisar O+ missile destroying a high-speed target *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 761573



What a might fine system.. Pakistan should purchase in all stages medium, high altitude, and lower altitude


----------



## MMM-E

*Combat Unmanned Aerial System (MİUS)*



Maximum Takeoff Weight : 3.5 tons
Payload: 1.5 Tons 
Endurance: 5 Hours
Service ceiling: 40,000 ft
Cruise speed: High Subsonic, 0.9 mach .... supersonic 1,4 mach

-- AESA radar and next-generation avionics, sensor fusion
-- Internal weapon stations and stealth flight capability
-- AI (fully autonomous) flight and maneuverability
-- Take off from LHD without catapult assist, landing with arresting gear
-- Aggressive maneuverability and air-air oriented design with delta canard and vertical stabilizers



This new unmanned Fighter Jet reportedly will work at an altitude of at least 40,000 feet with a weapon payload of 1,5 tons (able to carry air-to-air missiles, high load precision bombs, cruise missiles)

MİUS will operate at a cruising speed close to the speed of sound.
The next prototypes will be supersonic and fly at 1,4 Mach speeds
Thanks to these control tails, MIUS will have aggressive maneuverability
MİUS will be equipped with AI 25 turbofan engine developed by the Ukrainian Ivchenko Progress company


MIUS will be able to serve with friendly warplanes thanks to smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence

Able to land and take off from TCG ANADOLU class Aircraft Carrier

the first flight of a superprototype in 2023

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417378870064525330


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey successfully tests hybrid probe rocket for moon mission*





Turkey on Monday successfully completed the flight tests of a probe rocket system with hybrid engine technology that will be used in a crewless spacecraft that will be sent as part of the nation’s 2023 moon mission

In the second stage in 2028, according to the road map, the country will launch its own rockets into space in the same way it did the probe


















Turkey successfully tests hybrid probe rocket for moon mission


Turkey on Monday successfully completed the flight tests of a probe rocket system that will be used in a crewless spacecraft that will be sent as part of...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey readies unmanned surface vessels for herd mission*



Ismail Demir, head of the Presidency of Defense Industries told Anadolu Agency (AA) Monday that the country has developed a certain capability in the field of unmanned systems that is matched *by only a limited number of countries worldwide*


The approximately 7-meter long USV designed for herd missions has a speed of over 40 knots, a cruising range of over 200 nautical miles and a significant payload capacity













Turkey readies unmanned surface vessels for herd mission


Works on unpiloted and autonomous products under the roof of the Turkish defense industry, which were pioneered the country’s unmanned aerial vehicles...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*serenity



https://defence.pk/pdf/members/serenity.2062/








TF-X Turkish Fighter & Trainer Aircraft Projects


Moment ... a timeline that anyway does not fit and is impossible to reach is now called one year ahead and cut by one year to an even more impossible one and you still think it can be done since it is "official"??? :crazy: Come on, even by this official timeline, SSR is not yet done, detailed...



defence.pk




*

"" Well you haven't even gone above 0 yet. Stop being so arrogant and dismissive of others who at least have many decades of similar experience you have not even done. Saying your country is full of good metal workers is stupid comment. *You don't have the three main super alloy technologies.* While we had those for decades and some in recent years. We have laser drilling and hollow blade technology you haven't even started touching the basic stuff. Telling us your crazy delusion doesn't make true. Telling us how shit people you don't like are also doesn't make it true ""


"" They are much worse, almost no experience. Definitely not the industry for heavy turbofan.* Never made a single one. Never even made license full turbofan produced. No materials technology, *no FADEC or digital control technology and experience. No single product that has provided even a year of service not to mention more than one generation of product near completion ""


*if you know nothing about Turkish Defense Industry its your problem*


even Chinese said China spent $1 trillion to develop turbofan Engine .........
still China has problem to switch Soviet technology to Western single crystal turbine blade manufacturing technology


now Turkey has the most critical components of a turbine engine such as the combustion chamber which is the most critical hot zone part. and single crystal turbine blade manufacturing technology

also Turkey has blisk and spool manufacturing technology as one of the most advanced technologies in the aviation industry






*Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form*








Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form - turkeygazette.com


Ankara, Turkey – Aircraft turbine blades produced by TUBITAK MAM in single crystal form and delivered in sets for the first time will be used in TEI’s No. 5 TS1400 engine. TUBITAK MAM Materials Institute High Temperature Materials Research, Development and Repair Excellence Center held at the...




turkeygazette.com























TEI has reached technological maturity to manufacture all sections of turbine engines. Nickel, Aluminium, Titanium alloys and stainless steel with different manufacturing technics
Impressive super alloy component and manufacturing process in Turkey

*İnci Project:* Manufacturing capability domestically for the *titanium alloy* parts needed in air platforms through precision casting method






*Yakut Project:* Project aims at acquisition of the *Metal Powder Laser Melting (LAM) process* as well as the process modeling capability for manufacturing of functional parts that have advanced mechanical features and can operate under challenging conditions such as high pressure and temperature differences in aircraft engines. Accordingly, under the project, the combustor component of the TJ90 turbojet engines, which consists of 9 sub-components, will be manufactured from UNS N06625 nickel super alloy material in one piece by using additive manufacturing method in a way to meet the mechanical requirements.

Through the know-how and experience to be gained with the YAKUT Project, it is aimed for TEI to become a main engine manufacturer that is capable of manufacturing parts by using additive manufacturing methods in its own engines in the long term






*The Dilek Project:* backed up by the Undersecretariat for Defense Industries, is carried out by TAI and TEI in collaboration with the aim of developing *superplastic forming process for titanium alloys* which are used in both platform and engine applications in aviation industry, and as a result reducing dependence on foreign sources.






*Müge Project: *The purpose of program is to develop Magnesium Alloy Casting technology






*Dinç Project: *240t melting capacity *aviation quality stainless steel and nickel-based alloys* required to be used in aerospace platforms for the defense industry and civil purposes.

*The Atom project:* to develop *nickel metal powder suitable for layered manufacturing for aerospace applications

The Elektron Project:* Development of a *titanium layer process using the Electron Beam Melting (EBM) method.

The Ayna Project:* Development of *new generation Aluminum alloy* development




*Turkey produce under license American GE F110 turbofan Engine for decades*


Turkish TEI designed 9 stage compressor providing same press/airflow ratio with original HP compressor with 10 stage designed by GE

TEI designed combustion chamber reached %98+ Combustion efficiency in trials. That is a good indication for compressors and fuel injection working efficienctly to mix optimum amount of air/fuel particulars (1/14) in chamber.

Turkish Engineers took a GE engine which had 10 compression stages, modified 9 stages to where the 10th stage was not necessary and was removed. A GE engine modified by Turks with 9 stages outputted same power and efficiency, with weight savings.






Indigenous TEI TS-1400 turboshaft gas turbine Engine for Helicopters










in 2018 TR-MOTOR has started developing turbofan Engine to power the TF-X Fighter Jet in 2029
also TEI has started developing TF-6000 turbofan Engine

TR-MOTOR turbofan Engine to be ignited for the first time by 2026





TR-MOTOR turbofan engine (27000lbf) preliminary design










*only a few Countries have these high technologies in the World such as USA , The UK , France , Turkey , also China

Soviet ( Russia-Ukraine ) technology is different*


----------



## MMM-E

*Magazine with 60 pieces of 5.56x45 mm ammunition ( only USA , Germany and Turkey )*



The only product in the world that can be used in 6 different weapons such as MPT-55, KCR-556, SIG-516, M4, M16 and AR-15


----------



## MMM-E

*MİUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet will be equipped with AI 25TLT and AI-322F turbofan engines developed by the Ukrainian Ivchenko Progress company*








MIUS superprototype will be supersonic with speed of mach 1.4







*АI-322F Turbofan Aero Engine with Afterburner*

Designed to power modern supersonic light combat aircraft operated at moderate supersonic speeds (up to mach 1.6) .... afterburning thrust output of 42 kN

equipped with a full authority digital engine control (FADEC) system


----------



## Philip the Arab

@MMM-E 
ATMACA range is 220km according to Roketsan tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425068596561129473


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> ATMACA range is 220km according to Roketsan tweet.



this is not my personal opinion
according to ROKETSAN General Manager , ATMACA range is 250 km as of September 27, 2020

September 28, 2020








Atmaca'nın menzili dengeleri değiştirecek


Atmaca’nın ilk kez açıklanan 250 kilometrelik menzili yeni bir dönemin habercisi. ‘Ege ve Akdeniz'de dengeler sil baştan’ diyen uzmanlara göre Atmaca’nın kıyı savunmada kullanılması ve kara versiyonu da çok kritik avantajlar sağlayacak.




www.trthaber.com





September 27, 2020








ATMACA 250 kilometre menzilden su üstü hedefleri vuracak


ROKETSAN Genel Müdürü Murat İkinci, TEKNOFEST 2020’de Atmaca’nın yıl sonunda Türk Deniz Kuvvetleri’ne teslim edileceğini belirtti. İkinci, füze henüz TSK envanterine girmemesine rağmen yurtdışından füzeye oldukça ilgi gösterildiğini söyledi. ATMACA’NIN 250km azami menzile sahip olduğunu söyleyen...




m5dergi.com







220 or 250 km that doesnt mater
soon ATMACA and SOM will use indigenous KTJ3200 turbojet Engine .. that means bye bye MTCR


----------



## MMM-E

*10 Offshore Patrol Ships *



Designed to perform anti-surface warfare, effective uninterrupted reconnaissance, surveillance and patrol duties in the open sea and on the coast

The first Ship will be delivered in May 2023


the first steel cutting of the first ship of the Offshore Patrol Vessel Project 15.08.2021


----------



## dani191

dosent develop hypersonic missle like zircon?


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> dosent develop hypersonic missle like zircon?



TUBITAK-SAGE develops RAMJET and SCRAMJET for supersonic-hypersonic Missiles









TÜBİTAK SAGE'den RamJet ve ScramJet açıklaması
 

TÜBİTAK-SAGE Müdürü Gürcan OKUMUŞ, RamJet ve ScramJet çalışmaları hakkında bilgi verdi. Gürcan OKUMŞ, bu alanda önemli çalışmalar gerçekleştirildiğini açıkladı.




www.savunmasanayist.com


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> TUBITAK-SAGE develops RAMJET and SCRAMJET for supersonic-hypersonic Missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TÜBİTAK SAGE'den RamJet ve ScramJet açıklaması
> 
> 
> TÜBİTAK-SAGE Müdürü Gürcan OKUMUŞ, RamJet ve ScramJet çalışmaları hakkında bilgi verdi. Gürcan OKUMŞ, bu alanda önemli çalışmalar gerçekleştirildiğini açıkladı.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.savunmasanayist.com


not east hypersonic and expensive only rusia china and usa have it


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> not east hypersonic and expensive only rusia china and usa have it




not easy but not impossible
Our Engineers have started developing SCRAMJET


----------



## dani191

https://***************/threads/israel-develops-scramjet-engines-and-hypersonic-missiles.4195/


----------



## MMM-E

*AKSUNGUR and AKINCI UCAVs will carry TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile




TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile*

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km


----------



## MekoCSL 2.0

MMM-E said:


> *8 OHP class Frigates are in service*
> 
> View attachment 724771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has upgraded extensively the majority of its main surface combatants. Such vessels are 4 of the total 8 Gabya (O.H. Perry) class Frigates between 2007 and 2011
> 
> -- 8-cell Mk41 vertical launcher system (VLS) for total 32 ESSM SAM
> -- SMART-S Mk2 3D Radar
> -- Mk92 STIR Mod 12 fire control system
> -- GENESIS advanced combat management system
> -- ASIST landing platform system
> -- The addition of a new long range SONAR
> 
> The GENESIS advanced combat management system includes the following characteristics and abilities
> 
> A modern and reliable system
> High performance
> Open architecture
> Capacity of tracking more than 1,000 tactical targets
> Modern digital sensor data fusion
> Automatic threat evaluation
> Weapon engagement opportunities
> Link16/22 system integration
> 
> 250 km SMART-S MK2 3D Radar
> AN/SQS-56 Sonar
> AN / SLQ-32 Electronic Warfare System
> AN/SQR-19 Towed Array Sonar
> AN/SQQ-28 LAMPS MK III Sonobuoy Processing System
> ASWCS MK116 MOD 7 Anti-Submarine Warfare Control System
> AN/SLQ-25 Nixie towed torpedo decoys
> 36 x SM-1 Air Defense Missiles
> 32 x ESSM Air Defense Missiles
> 8 x HARPOON Anti Ship Missiles
> 6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
> 1 × Oto Melara 76mm DP gun
> 1 × Mk 15 Phalanx CIWS
> 1 × S-70B Seahawk
> View attachment 724772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GENESIS Advanced Combat Management System*
> 
> Quick reaction time against guided missiles
> High level combat system automation
> Centralized command and control capability
> Situational awareness and decision support
> Increased robustness and high reliability
> Onboard training capability
> 
> View attachment 724776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32 x RIM-162 ESSM*
> 
> ESSM to protect ships from attacking missiles and aircraft. ESSM is designed to counter supersonic maneuvering anti-ship missiles
> 
> Range : 50+ km
> Speed : Mach 4+
> Guidance System : Mid-course update datalink -- Terminal semi-active radar homing
> View attachment 724778
> 
> View attachment 724779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *36 x RIM-66 SM-1*
> 
> The RIM-66 Standard MR is a medium range surface-to-air missile (SAM) with a secondary role as anti-ship missile
> 
> Range : 18 km
> Speed : Mach 2+
> Altitude : 18.000+ m
> Guidance : Semi Active Radar
> View attachment 724780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8 x RGM-84 HARPOON*
> 
> The Harpoon is an all-weather, over-the-horizon, anti-ship missile
> 
> Range : 124-140 km
> Speed : Mach 0,7
> Flight altitude : Sea-skimming
> Guidance : active radar terminal homing
> View attachment 724781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish Navy GABYA class Frigates are superior to Greek,Egyptian,Israeli current Frigates/Corvettes*


Please Beware of this Guy who talks to himself alone. 
THIS IS FALSE!


----------



## MMM-E

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> THIS IS FALSE!




Your account is false


I am saying again
*Turkish Navy GABYA class Frigates are superior to Greek,Egyptian,Israeli current Frigates/Corvettes



Turkish Navy GABYA class Frigate fire power*

36 x SM-1 Air Defense Missiles
32 x ESSM Air Defense Missiles
8 x HARPOON Anti Ship Missiles
6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
1 × Oto Melara 76mm DP gun


*Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigate fire power ..... ( so pathetic )*

16 x ASTER-15 Air Defense Missiles
8 x EXOCET Anti Ship Missiles
6 x Torpedos
1 x 76 mm Gun

also Egyptian Navy OHP class Frigates armed with only 36 x SM-1 Air Defense Missiles ....... No ESSM


*Hellenic Navy HYDRA class Frigate fire power .... so pathetic )*

16x ESSM Air Defense Missiles
8 x HARPOON Anti Ship Missiles
MK-46 Torpedos
1 x 127mm Gun



lets go now your military knowledge ........... if I am wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System*




The NAZAR Project which contains a technology that very few Countries in the World are working on, is accepted as a strategically critical project on behalf of Turkey with its laser soft-kill capability


The system has been developed with the ability to detect EO and IR guided missiles and to apply laser dazzling and soft-kill techniques directed against missiles with this feature Thus, it will be possible to neutralize EO/IR guided missiles from long distances. 

NAZAR Project will be made to increase the Anti-ship Missile Defense capabilities of Warships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MekoCSL 2.0

MMM-E said:


> Your account is false
> 
> 
> I am saying again
> *Turkish Navy GABYA class Frigates are superior to Greek,Egyptian,Israeli current Frigates/Corvettes
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Navy GABYA class Frigate fire power*
> 
> 36 x SM-1 Air Defense Missiles
> 32 x ESSM Air Defense Missiles
> 8 x HARPOON Anti Ship Missiles
> 6 x Mk 46 Mod 5 Torpedos
> 1 × Oto Melara 76mm DP gun
> 
> 
> *Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigate fire power*
> 
> 16 x ASTER-15 Air Defense Missiles
> 8 x EXOCET Anti Ship Missiles
> 6 x Torpedos
> 1 x 76 mm Gun
> 
> also Egyptian Navy OHP class Frigates armed with only 36 x SM-1 Air Defense Missiles ....... No ESSM
> 
> 
> *Hellenic Navy HYDRA class Frigate fire power*
> 
> 16x ESSM Air Defense Missiles
> 8 x HARPOON Anti Ship Missiles
> MK-46 Torpedos
> 1 x 127mm Gun
> 
> 
> 
> lets go now your military knowledge ........... if I am wrong


Is your Gabya ESSM sam Superior to Barak 8 ER 150km? 
Is Gabya harpoon Superior to the Israeli Gabriel V? 

Your Milgem can't even defend itself in a war..... 
21 x Sea Ram RIM-166 ..... 10km range, 
8 x harpoon. 120km
1 x 76mm cannon 
25 x Aselsan Stamp 25m
At 3000Tonnes. 

GIVE US A BREAK. 

And by the way, am not a Greek or Egyptian. Just because i am making you feel uncomfortable doesn't make me a Greek.... Because i know where you're heading to.... I have met your type, many Turks like you on other military forums and i can rightly predict you and fact check you. Are you not surprised? 

Nobody is denying the fact that you have some cool military programs going on....

But what i hate most is exxergeration and disinformation.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*KARA-ATMACA Ground Launched Cruise Missile*



Length : 6 m
Weight : 890 kg
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 280 km


to be capable of hitting a target at a distance of 280 km with point accuracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Is your Gabya ESSM sam Superior to Barak 8 ER 150km?
> Is Gabya harpoon Superior to the Israeli Gabriel V?




*Barak 8 ER 150km ? *


I told about Egyptian FREMM , Greek HYDRA and İsraeli SAAR-5 
but You are talking about new SAAR-6 ..Ok lets go

İsraeli SAAR-6 Corvettes armed with 70-100 km BARAK-8 SAMs
but its nothing to stop Turkish UCAVs

250km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile is coming to carry by Turkish UCAVs
150 km HARM or AKBABA anti-radiation Missiles to carry by Turkish F-16s

so 32x ESSM or 32x BARAK-8 to protect the platform from Missiles
( even BARAK-8 has speed of mach 3 but ESSM has speed of mach 4+ designed to counter even supersonic maneuvering anti-ship missiles )

not only 8 x HARPOON anti-ship Missiles
Turkish Navy GABYA class Frigate can use 36 x SM-1MR Missiles as anti-ship role too







MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Your Milgem can't even defend itself in a war.....
> 21 x Sea Ram RIM-166 ..... 10km range,
> 8 x harpoon. 120km
> 1 x 76mm cannon
> 25 x Aselsan Stamp 25m
> At 3000Tonnes.




maybe can not engage on Fighter Jets , UCAVs
but can defend itself from Missiles

ADA class Corvette armed with 21 x RAM to intercept Missiles

and ISTIF class armed with 16 cells VLS to carry SAMs

dont jump to ADA class from GABYA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Is your Gabya ESSM sam Superior to Barak 8 ER 150km?
> Is Gabya harpoon Superior to the Israeli Gabriel V?
> 
> Your Milgem can't even defend itself in a war.....
> 21 x Sea Ram RIM-166 ..... 10km range,
> 8 x harpoon. 120km
> 1 x 76mm cannon
> 25 x Aselsan Stamp 25m
> At 3000Tonnes.
> 
> GIVE US A BREAK.
> 
> And by the way, am not a Greek or Egyptian. Just because i am making you feel uncomfortable doesn't make me a Greek.... Because i know where you're heading to.... I have met your type, many Turks like you on other military forums and i can rightly predict you and fact check you. Are you not surprised?
> 
> Nobody is denying the fact that you have some cool military programs going on....
> 
> But what i hate most is exxergeration and disinformation.


Don't mind him. Nobody can actually have a normal conversation with him,it's just the same stuff again and again. Long lists of "turkish-made" superweapons. In his mind every country except perhaps Russia,is a worthless opponent against "Turkiye" and every country that goes against Erdogan's foreign policy is a "bandit country". He presents experimental projects,unfinished prototypes and possible future acquisitions as indigenous masterpieces that surpass all western technology.
It's the same stuff again and again. Every time. No reason,no logic. Just long-lists of boasting.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MekoCSL 2.0

MMM-E said:


> *Barak 8 ER 150km ? *
> 
> 
> I told about Egyptian FREMM , Greek HYDRA and İsraeli SAAR-5
> but You are talking about new SAAR-6 ..Ok lets go
> 
> İsraeli SAAR-6 Corvettes armed with 70-100 km BARAK-8 SAMs
> but its nothing to stop Turkish UCAVs
> 
> 250km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile is coming to carry by Turkish UCAVs
> 150 km HARM or AKBABA anti-radiation Missiles to carry by Turkish F-16s
> 
> so 32x ESSM or 32x BARAK-8 to protect the platform from Missiles
> ( even BARAK-8 has speed of mach 3 but ESSM has speed of mach 4+ designed to counter even supersonic maneuvering anti-ship missiles )
> 
> not only 8 x HARPOON anti-ship Missiles
> Turkish Navy GABYA class Frigate can use 36 x SM-1MR Missiles as anti-ship role too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe can not engage on Fighter Jets , UCAVs
> but can defend itself from Missiles
> 
> ADA class Corvette armed with 21 x RAM to intercept Missiles
> 
> and ISTIF class armed with 16 cells VLS to carry SAMs
> 
> dont jump to ADA class from GABYA


Stop the disinformation.

Non of the missiles you listed above
Kungsun, Akbaba..... Non of those is existing..... Its just part of your lies.

Don't come here and post Photos or 3d Models.... We want reality not fiction.

Hisar O doesn't exist
Hisar A doesn't exist
G40 doesn't exist
Siper doesn't exist
Hisar RF doesn't exist
Atmaca doesn't exist
Akbaba doesn't exist
Kunzgun doesn't exist

You're fond of spreading fake news.



Show me which of your vessels is having them?
Which of your Naval Vessels has any of the above?
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MekoCSL 2.0

Foinikas said:


> Don't mind him. Nobody can actually have a normal conversation with him,it's just the same stuff again and again. Long lists of "turkish-made" superweapons. In his mind every country except perhaps Russia,is a worthless opponent against "Turkiye" and every country that goes against Erdogan's foreign policy is a "bandit country". He presents experimental projects,unfinished prototypes and possible future acquisitions as indigenous masterpieces that surpass all western technology.
> It's the same stuff again and again. Every time. No reason,no logic. Just long-lists of boasting.


 All he does is to Lie. 

Not a single Atmaca is on any Turkish vessels.... They all rely on American Harpoon, ESM and Phalanx....Yet they call the US their enemy. 

Not a single Naval Hisar A, O or Siper is on any of Turkish vessels.....

He comes here daily to post rubbish and lies upon lies....

By the way, this section is for Middle East and Africa...... Not Turkish propaganda section


----------



## Titanium100

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Stop the disinformation.
> 
> Non of the missiles you listed above
> Kungsun, Akbaba..... Non of those is existing..... Its just part of your lies.
> 
> Don't come here and post Photos or 3d Models.... We want reality not fiction.
> 
> Hisar O doesn't exist
> Hisar A doesn't exist
> G40 doesn't exist
> Siper doesn't exist
> Hisar RF doesn't exist
> Atmaca doesn't exist
> Akbaba doesn't exist
> Kunzgun doesn't exist
> 
> You're fond of spreading fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me which of your vessels is having them?
> Which of your Naval Vessels has any of the above?
> .



Your post is not even fake news but retardation.. Are you saying Hisar O and Hisar A doesn't exist or Atmaca doesn't exist? Get outta with that.. This is juvenile...

This is like saying New York city doesn't exist or Eiffel Tower is not real or Taj Mahal doesn't exist or Lagos is a mythical city and technically not real


----------



## MMM-E

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Stop the disinformation.
> 
> Non of the missiles you listed above
> Kungsun, Akbaba..... Non of those is existing..... Its just part of your lies.




stop crying and stop deflect the facts

I said that upcoming Missiles such as 250 km KUZGUN-TJ and 150km AKBABA
110 km KUZGUN-SS tests will start in 2021

Turkish Armed Forces have already 280km SOM , 250km ATMACA , 280km SLAM-ER and 150km HARM to hit Israeli SAAR-6 or Greek and Egyptian Frigates

even 70km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile used in Karabahk war between Azerbaijan and Armenia

İsraeli Warships can not be near of TRNC ( Turkish Republic of Nothern Cyprus )

and 70-100 km BARAK-8 can not stop Turkish F-16s ........ not even close







MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Don't come here and post Photos or 3d Models.... We want reality not fiction.
> 
> Hisar O doesn't exist
> Hisar A doesn't exist
> G40 doesn't exist
> Siper doesn't exist
> Hisar RF doesn't exist
> Atmaca doesn't exist
> Akbaba doesn't exist
> Kunzgun doesn't exist




-- TRLG-230 , TRG-300 , J600T , BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KGK are in service


-- Even Turkiye deployed HISAR in Syria and Libya

HİSAR A+ Delivered, HİSAR O+ Air Defense System in Serial Production

official website : https://www.roketsan.com.tr/en/hisar-a-goes-into-serial-production/

also https://www.raillynews.com/2021/07/...r-o-air-defense-system-is-in-mass-production/

HISAR-A+





HISAR-O+






-- GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN air to air Missiles are in fire testing phase


-- KARA-ATMACA , GEZGIN , GOKHAN , G-40 , SIPER , AKBABA and KUZGUN-TJ are under development






MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Not a single Atmaca is on any Turkish vessels.... They all rely on American Harpoon, ESM and Phalanx....Yet they call the US their enemy.




İf you are so ignorant or liar ...... its your problem


latest ADA class Corvette armed with ATMACA anti-ship Missiles

*ATMACA Was Successfully Launched from TCG KINALIADA Corvette*

official website : https://www.roketsan.com.tr/en/atmaca-tcg-kinaliadadan-basariyla-ateslendi/









10 years ago there was not OMTAS , UMTAS , MIZRAK , SUNGUR , MAM-T , TRLG-230 , TRG-300 , BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KGK , SDB , HISAR-A , HISAR-O , GOKDOGAN , BOZDOGAN , etc

wait for 2 or 3 years and everybody will see upcoming Turkish Missiles

KUZGUN-TJ
MRASHM
GEZGIN
AKBABA
SIPER
G-40
GOKHAN

and many more


go and cry in cover ....... good luck you will need it


----------



## MMM-E

*KUZGUN joint strike munition Family*




40 km KUZGUN-KY ( rocket motor )
110 km KUZGUN-SS ( freefall glide )
250 km KUZGUN-TJ ( turbo jet )


The KUZGUN series of guided munitions features a variety of warhead (fragmentation, thermobaric, general-purpose and penetrator), guidance method (INS/GPS or only INS) and seeker (imaging infrared - IIR, millimetre-wave radar or laser) options


TÜBİTAK-SAGE claims that It intends to run live-fire tests with Kuzgun before the end of 2021


TÜBİTAK-SAGE displays KUZGUN modular guided munitions at IDEF 2021









*40 km KUZGUN-KY ( rocket motor ) ....... soon to compare with İsraeli SPIKE-NLOS*





https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/air-warfare/idef-2021-turkish-darpa-targets-live-tests-kuzgun/


----------



## MekoCSL 2.0

MMM-E said:


> stop crying and stop deflect the facts
> 
> I said that upcoming Missiles such as 250 km KUZGUN-TJ and 150km AKBABA
> 110 km KUZGUN-SS tests will start in 2021
> 
> Turkish Armed Forces have already 280km SOM , 250km ATMACA , 280km SLAM-ER and 150km HARM to hit Israeli SAAR-6
> 
> even 70km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile used in Karabahk war between Azerbaijan and Armenia
> 
> İsraeli Warships can not be near of TRNC ( Turkish Republic of Nothern Cyprus )
> 
> and 70-100 km BARAK-8 can not stop Turkish F-16s ........ not even close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- TRLG-230 , TRG-300 , J600T , BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KGK are in service
> 
> 
> -- Even Turkiye deployed HISAR in Syria and Libya
> 
> HİSAR A+ Delivered, HİSAR O+ Air Defense System in Serial Production
> 
> official website : https://www.roketsan.com.tr/en/hisar-a-goes-into-serial-production/
> 
> also https://www.raillynews.com/2021/07/...r-o-air-defense-system-is-in-mass-production/
> 
> HISAR-A+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HISAR-O+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN air to air Missiles are in fire testing phase
> 
> 
> -- KARA-ATMACA , GEZGIN , GOKHAN , G-40 , SIPER , AKBABA and KUZGUN-TJ are under development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> İf you are so ignorant or liar ...... its your problem
> 
> 
> latest ADA class Corvette armed with ATMACA anti-ship Missiles
> 
> *ATMACA Was Successfully Launched from TCG KINALIADA Corvette*
> 
> official website : https://www.roketsan.com.tr/en/atmaca-tcg-kinaliadadan-basariyla-ateslendi/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years ago there was not OMTAS , UMTAS , MIZRAK , SUNGUR , MAM-T , TRLG-230 , TRG-300 , BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KGK , SDB , HISAR-A , HISAR-O , GOKDOGAN , BOZDOGAN , etc
> 
> wait for 2 or 3 years and everybody will see upcoming Turkish Missiles
> 
> KUZGUN-TJ
> MRASHM
> GEZGIN
> AKBABA
> SIPER
> G-40
> GOKHAN
> 
> and many more
> 
> 
> go and cry in cover ....... good luck you will need it


Can you for once in your life be civil, responsible and stop mixing everything up.

Talk of what you have....and we are talking about the Navy, ....

Stopping mixing jam-packing everything together.....

You're just disorganized and illogical in all your post. 

Stop mixing up the airforce, navy and land forces together...... What we are discussing here is the navy.... But you keep repeating your bullshits.



We were discussing on your Gabya class and other navy vessels in the Mediterranean. 

Again, show us an active Atmaca or SOM on your Gabya class?

BE REASONABLE.


----------



## MMM-E

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Stop mixing up airforce, navy and land forces together...... What we are discussing here is the navy.... But you keep repeating yourself bullshits.



You called me as a liar and started mixing everything up
We are discussing here ESSM and BARAK-8 ( Turkish GABYA and İsraeli SAAR-6 )






MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> We were discussing on your Gabya class and other navy vessels in the Mediterranean.
> 
> Again, show us an active Atmaca or SOM on your Gabya class?
> 
> BE REASONABLE.



Nobody said that GABYA Frigate use ATMACA or SOM

and Nobody said that Turkish Navy currently use HISAR or G-40

Stop mixing everything up and stop repeating yourself bullshits



I know Turkish military projects so hurts you ........... we are so happy to do it


----------



## MekoCSL 2.0

MMM-E said:


> We are discussing here ESSM and BARAK-8 ( Turkish GABYA and İsraeli SAAR-6 )
> 
> Nobody said that Turkish Navy currently use HISAR or G-40
> 
> Stop mixing everything up and stop repeating yourself bullshits
> 
> 
> 
> I know Turkish military projects so hurts you ........... we are so happy to do it


So tell us how's your ESSM on Gabya class Superior to Israeli Barak 8?


Remember, your Gabya class is over 45 yrears old.


----------



## Foinikas

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Can you for once in your life be civil, responsible and stop mixing everything up.
> 
> Talk of what you have....and we are talking about the Navy, ....
> 
> Stopping mixing jam-packing everything together.....
> 
> You're just disorganized and illogical in all your post.
> 
> Stop mixing up the airforce, navy and land forces together...... What we are discussing here is the navy.... But you keep repeating your bullshits.
> 
> 
> 
> We were discussing on your Gabya class and other navy vessels in the Mediterranean.
> 
> Again, show us an active Atmaca or SOM on your Gabya class?
> 
> BE REASONABLE.


As you can see Meko,while technologically advanced nations had been researching and developing missiles,ramjets,aircraft,turbine engines and lasers for decades and decades,Turkish engineers woke up one day and made all these superweapons. It was that simple. They said "Hey,why don't we make a ballistic missile? Too easy? Let's make a jet engine!" and they did it. And they are even better than systems made in technological superpowers like USA,France,Britain,Sweden,Germany,Japan,South Korea,China and Russia. Wow.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Titanium100 said:


> This is like saying New York city doesn't exist or Eiffel Tower is not real or Taj Mahal doesn't exist or Lagos is a mythical city and technically not real



They are just layman and know nothing about anything defense sector related and discussing with some whos well versed... They have no argument.. claiming that was like trying to make a water-fall go the opposite direction...

The water always falls from the cliff and you can't make it go up..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> So tell us how's your ESSM on Gabya class Superior to Israeli Barak 8?
> 
> 
> Remember, your Gabya class is over 45 yrears old.




ESSM is superior to BARAK-8 against anti-ship Missiles
( BARAK-8 has speed of mach 3 but ESSM has speed of mach 4+ designed to counter even supersonic maneuvering anti-ship missiles )

so 32x ESSM or 32x BARAK-8 to protect the platform from Missiles


on the other hand BARAK-8 has longer range and more altitude to engage on Fighter Jets
but Turkish F-16s armed with 280km SOM and SLAM-ER ... 150 km HARM
that means 70-100 km BARAK-8 can not stop Turkish F-16s

also soon Turkish UCAVs will carry 250km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missiles
and 110 km SDB with IIR seeker , 150km KGK-LR with IIR seeker
also Turkiye has developed TJ-300 turbojet engine for MRASHM air launched anti-ship Missile ( range of 120-150 km )

in 2 years even Turkish UCAVs will be enough to wipe out enemy Warships in the Eastern Mediterranean



btw 4 GABYA class Frigates were modernized by Turkiye with latest technology sensors,Radars, combat management system , Link16/22 , new long range SONAR , and Missiles such as ESSM

Our GABYA Frigates are not old or outdated


----------



## MekoCSL 2.0

MMM-E said:


> ESSM is superior to BARAK-8 against anti-ship Missiles
> ( BARAK-8 has speed of mach 3 but ESSM has speed of mach 4+ designed to counter even supersonic maneuvering anti-ship missiles )
> 
> so 32x ESSM or 32x BARAK-8 to protect the platform from Missiles
> 
> 
> on the other hand BARAK-8 has longer range and more altitude to engage on Fighter Jets
> but Turkish F-16s armed with 280km SOM and SLAM-ER ... 150 km HARM
> that means 70-100 km BARAK-8 can not stop Turkish F-16s
> 
> also soon Turkish UCAVs will carry 250km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missiles
> and 110 km SDB with IIR seeker , 150km KGK-LR with IIR seeker
> also Turkiye has developed TJ-300 turbojet engine for MRASHM air launched anti-ship Missile ( range of 120-150 km )
> 
> in 2 years even Turkish UCAVs will be enough to wipe out enemy Warships in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> 
> btw 4 GABYA class Frigates were modernized by Turkiye with latest technology sensors,Radars, combat management system , Link16/22 , new long range SONAR , and Missiles such as ESSM
> 
> Our GABYA Frigates are not old or outdated


Don't be DUMB please.
Answer the question..... CAMM Missile is Mach 3, does that make ESSM more advanced than CAMM?

Stop posting junks on Sonar, radars, TEI engines, UAVs...... 
Go straight to the point, we are talking about Naval SAMs.

Have you taken your pills 💊 this noon?


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> also soon Turkish UCAVs will carry 250km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missiles
> and 110 km SDB with IIR seeker , 150km KGK-LR with IIR seeker
> also Turkiye has developed TJ-300 turbojet engine for MRASHM air launched anti-ship Missile ( range of 120-150 km )
> 
> in 2 years even Turkish UCAVs will be enough to wipe out enemy Warships in the Eastern Mediterranean


Most of your posts are like "soon this" and "soon that" and in this number of years and by that date etc. etc.
You forget that if an embargo by USA and other countries would severely delay or completely stop the production of any of these. If the UK doesn't cooperate with you on the jet engine,if European and Asian companies don't provide you with the electronics,materials and components you need to make all that stuff,you'll be left with what you have today.


----------



## MMM-E

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> Don't be DUMB please.
> Answer the question..... CAMM Missile is Mach 3, does that make ESSM more advanced than CAMM?
> 
> Stop posting junks on Sonar, radars, TEI engines, UAVs......
> Go straight to the point, we are talking about Naval SAMs.
> 
> Have taken your pills 💊 this noon?




CAMM is no any advantage against ESSM-Block-II
I prefer ESSM Block-II with speed of mach4+



better take your pills and educate yourself

You said that your Gabya class is over 45 yrears old ........... you are so ignorant


--- 250km SMART-S 3D Radar
--- GENESIS advanced combat management system includes the following characteristics and abilities

A modern and reliable system
High performance
Open architecture
Capacity of tracking more than 1,000 tactical targets
Modern digital sensor data fusion
Automatic threat evaluation
Weapon engagement opportunities
Link16/22 system integration
and 32 x ESSM SAMs to intercept even supersonic Cruise Missiles

also 36 x SM-1MR SAMs .....


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> CAMM is no any advantage against ESSM-Block-II
> I prefer ESSM Block-II with speed of mach4+
> 
> 
> 
> better take your pills and educate yourself
> 
> You said that your Gabya class is over 45 yrears old ........... you are so ignorant
> 
> 
> --- 250km SMART-S 3D Radar
> --- GENESIS advanced combat management system includes the following characteristics and abilities
> 
> A modern and reliable system
> High performance
> Open architecture
> Capacity of tracking more than 1,000 tactical targets
> Modern digital sensor data fusion
> Automatic threat evaluation
> Weapon engagement opportunities
> Link16/22 system integration
> and 32 x ESSM SAMs to intercept even supersonic Cruise Missiles
> 
> also 36 x SM-1MR SAMs .....


Tell me,why were the SMs found on the coast and mainland of Libya?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Most of your posts are like "soon this" and "soon that" and in this number of years and by that date etc. etc.
> You forget that if an embargo by USA and other countries would severely delay or completely stop the production of any of these. If the UK doesn't cooperate with you on the jet engine,if European and Asian companies don't provide you with the electronics,materials and components you need to make all that stuff,you'll be left with what you have today.




are you blind ? or can you read ?


I am saying again Turkish Armed Forces have already TRLG-230 , SOM , ATMACA , SLAM-ER , HARPOON and HARM to hit Warships ....... ( Turkey has already enough fire power )


and no any embargo by USA and other countries can stop Turkish Missiles

-- Turkiye has developed TEI TJ-300 and KALE KTJ-3200 turbojet engines for cruise missiles 

-- Rocket motor from ROKETSAN

-- RF and IIR seekers from ASELSAN , ROKETSAN

-- JP10 synthetic liquid jet fuels for missiles from TUBITAK-SAGE 

-- Even TUBITAK SAGE has developed the Inertial Measurement Unit which is one of the most critical components of Missile Systems


----------



## MekoCSL 2.0

N


MMM-E said:


> CAMM is no any advantage against ESSM-Block-II
> I prefer ESSM Block-II with speed of mach4+
> 
> 
> 
> better take your pills and educate yourself
> 
> You said that your Gabya class is over 45 yrears old ........... you are so ignorant
> 
> 
> --- 250km SMART-S 3D Radar
> --- GENESIS advanced combat management system includes the following characteristics and abilities
> 
> A modern and reliable system
> High performance
> Open architecture
> Capacity of tracking more than 1,000 tactical targets
> Modern digital sensor data fusion
> Automatic threat evaluation
> Weapon engagement opportunities
> Link16/22 system integration
> and 32 x ESSM SAMs to intercept even supersonic Cruise Missiles
> 
> also 36 x SM-1MR SAMs .....


No one is asking you about Genesis, or Smart S radar.... This is why you fail interviews and you're currently unemployed. 

ESSM uses semi active radar guidance,.... Is semi active radar guidance better than active radar guidance of CAMM and Barak 8?


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> am saying again Turkish Armed Forces have already TRLG-230 , SOM , ATMACA , SLAM-ER , HARPOON and HARM to hit Warships ....... ( Turkey has already enough fire power )


We have Harpoon and HARM too. And we also have Exocet.



MMM-E said:


> and no any embargo by USA and other countries can stop Turkish Missiles


May I remind you how Germany ended up without oil and other supplies vital to the war effort,after they were denied these resources? Because you keep boasting "we can take on all of them". Germans thought the same and by 1945 they were fighting on 3 fronts without access to oil,steel and other stuff.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Tell me,why were the SMs found on the coast and mainland of Libya?



You show SM-1MR SAM 

but Turkish Navy
4 modernized GABYA class Frigates armed with 32x ESSM and 36x SM-1MR SAMs .....


better you cry for Greek Frigates armed with just 16 x ESSM or 16 x SEA SPARROW SAMs 

or Egyptian FREMM Frigate armed with just 16 x ASTER-15 SAMs


currently Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined 
maybe even Hellenic+Egyptian+İsraeli Navies combined 



even Turkish Navy 4 MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32 - 64 x ESSM SAMs
and Turkiye will spend €250 million to modernize 4 MEKO-200 Frigates until 2025


*Within the scope of the Barbaros Class Frigate Half-Life Modernization Project ( about €250 million )
4 Ships are planned to be delivered to the Turkish Navy until 2025* 

-- Havelsan Network Enabled Data Integrated (GENESIS ADVENT) Combat Management System
-- Aselsan TAKS Fire Control System
-- Aselsan SMART-S MK-II 3D Radar
-- Aselsan MAR-D 3B AESA Radar
-- Aselsan AKR-D X and Ka-Band fire control Radars
-- Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- Aselsan PIRI Panoramic Infrared Imaging - KATS Infrared Search and Track system
-- Aselsan FERSAH Carina Mounted Sonar System
-- Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System

-- 127 mm Gun
-- Aselsan STOP 25mm Remote Controlled Stabilized Cannon System
-- Aselsan GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
-- 64 x ESSM Air Defense Missiles
-- 16x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles
-- Lightweight Torpedoes 






*Havelsan ADVENT next generation Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System for Cooperative Engagment Capability* ...... ( only Turkey in the region and only a few Countries in the World )


----------



## MMM-E

MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> No one is asking you about Genesis, or Smart S radar.... This is why you fail interviews and you're currently unemployed.




İgnorant guy


GABYA class Frigate is nothing without SMART-S 3D Radar , GENESIS Combat Management System , Link-16/22 and 32x ESSM SAMs 

original OHP class Frigates dont have all those technologies and capabilities




MekoCSL 2.0 said:


> ESSM uses semi active radar guidance,.... Is semi active radar guidance better than active radar guidance of CAMM and Barak 8?



Yes ESSM block-I need to provide an illumination channel to guide the weapon in terminal phase. 

but ESSM block-II has active radar guidance


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> You show SM-1MR SAM
> 
> but Turkish Navy
> 4 modernized GABYA class Frigates armed with 32x ESSM and 36x SM-1MR SAMs .....
> 
> 
> better you cry for Greek Frigates armed with just 16 x ESSM or 16 x SEA SPARROW SAMs
> 
> or Egyptian FREMM Frigate armed with just 16 x ASTER-15 SAMs
> 
> 
> currently Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined
> maybe even Hellenic+Egyptian+İsraeli Navies combined
> 
> 
> 
> even Turkish Navy 4 MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32 - 64 x ESSM SAMs
> and Turkiye will spend €250 million to modernize 4 MEKO-200 Frigates until 2025
> 
> 
> *Within the scope of the Barbaros Class Frigate Half-Life Modernization Project ( about €250 million )
> 4 Ships are planned to be delivered to the Turkish Navy until 2025*
> 
> -- Havelsan Network Enabled Data Integrated (GENESIS ADVENT) Combat Management System
> -- Aselsan TAKS Fire Control System
> -- Aselsan SMART-S MK-II 3D Radar
> -- Aselsan MAR-D 3B AESA Radar
> -- Aselsan AKR-D X and Ka-Band fire control Radars
> -- Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
> -- Aselsan PIRI Panoramic Infrared Imaging - KATS Infrared Search and Track system
> -- Aselsan FERSAH Carina Mounted Sonar System
> -- Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
> 
> -- 127 mm Gun
> -- Aselsan STOP 25mm Remote Controlled Stabilized Cannon System
> -- Aselsan GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
> -- 64 x ESSM Air Defense Missiles
> -- 16x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles
> -- Lightweight Torpedoes
> 
> View attachment 772601
> 
> 
> *Havelsan ADVENT next generation Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System for Cooperative Engagment Capability* ...... ( only Turkey in the region and only a few Countries in the World )
> View attachment 772603


Oh and they are all missing their targets? Falling on the Libyan coast,eh?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> We have Harpoon and HARM too. And we also have Exocet.




Yes You have HARPOON , EXOCET and HARM ..... and how many ?



but We have 550+ HARPOON , SLAM-ER and HARM

We have also our own Missiles SOM and ATMACA
495 SOM Missiles will be produced ....... ATMACA is superior to HARPOON and EXOCET

even 70 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile can hit Greek Frigates
and AKSUNGUR - AKINCI UCAVs to carry TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles


also very soon 100 km Aselsan SDB Bomb with IIR seeker can hit Greek Frigates

and 150 km MRASHM anti ship Missile -- 250 km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile are on the way

Turkiye can produce missiles as like candy to harm Greek Frigates


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> also very soon 100 km Aselsan SDB Bomb with IIR seeker can hit Greek Frigates
> 
> and 150 km MRASHM anti ship Missile -- 250 km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile are on the way


_*"Also very soon" *_



MMM-E said:


> Turkiye can produce missiles as like candy to harm Greek Frigates


Because missiles are so easy to make,just like candy. Only buyuk Turkiye can produce missiles like candy. It's a special ability. Even Amerika and Russia can't. Ama Turkiye...


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Oh and they are all missing their targets? Falling on the Libyan coast,eh?




not all , maybe one

cheap propaganda as like TB-2 UCAVs,,,, nothing else








in reality who won in Libya ? Turkiye-Qatar-GNA

France-The Uae-Russia-WAGNER,HAFTAR,etc failed to take Tripoli


-- Turkish TB-2 UCAVs destroyed Russian made PANTSIR Air Defense Systems
-- Turkish Frigates blocked MISRATA against UCAVs and Fighter Jets

even Turkish KORAL EW system (previously in Tripoli) shows up in Misrata clashing with those from the EMPAR onboard Italian Destroyer. 






Foinikas said:


> _*"Also very soon" *_
> 
> 
> Because missiles are so easy to make,just like candy. Only buyuk Turkiye can produce missiles like candy. It's a special ability. Even Amerika and Russia can't. Ama Turkiye...



İf needed , USA,Russia,China,France,Turkiye can produce hundreds of Missiles

but tiny Greece can not produce even candy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> in reality who won in Libya ? Turkiye-Qatar-GNA


In the words of Jaimie Lannister: "_The war's not won.._."
You only managed to push the LNA further and save Tripoli. All because the Tobruk government kept stalling for weeks,trying to broker a deal or a surrender. The fighting temporarily stopped and you didn't win in Libya.






MMM-E said:


> -- Turkish TB-2 UCAVs destroyed Russian made PANTSIR Air Defense Systems


You destroyed what? One Pantsir? And captured another one? How many TB2s were shot down?







MMM-E said:


> -- Turkish Frigates blocked MISRATA against UCAVs and Fighter Jets
> 
> even Turkish KORAL EW system (previously in Tripoli) shows up in Misrata clashing with those from the EMPAR onboard Italian Destroyer.


Is that why Watiya was destroyed even though it had HAWK,Korkut and KORAL?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> "Also very soon"




100 km Aselsan SDB guided Bomb is ready






and 100 Aselsan SDB guided Bomb with IIR seeker is coming
bye bye Greek Frigates ........ good luck you will need it

no need engine ... just produce as candy


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> and 100 Aselsan SDB guided Bomb with IIR seeker is coming
> bye bye Greek Frigates ........ good luck you will need it


Just like 5-6 years ago on youtube and Facebook: "Haha we are make Altay and F-35,soon S-400 haha bye-bye
Greece in Aegean" 😂 😂 😂


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> In the words of Jaimie Lannister: "_The war's not won.._."
> You only managed to push the LNA further and save Tripoli. All because the Tobruk government kept stalling for weeks,trying to broker a deal or a surrender. The fighting temporarily stopped and you didn't win in Libya.



We won in Libya


-- They failed to destroy Libyan government and to take Tripoli
-- We protect maritime deal between Tuurkiye and Libya
-- Turkish Forces are in Libya including Al Watiya Airbase





Foinikas said:


> You destroyed what? One Pantsir? And captured another one?



even TB-2 UCAVs destroyed 9 PANTSIR Air Defense Systems in 4 days between 17 may and 20 may 2020


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Just like 5-6 years ago on youtube and Facebook: "Haha we are make Altay and F-35,soon S-400 haha bye-bye
> Greece in Aegean" 😂 😂 😂




Turkiye doesnt need ALTAY Tank for tiny Greece

Greek Tanks are easy target for Turkish UCAVs ...... so easy to destroy 170 Greek Leopard2HEL Tanks

12 AKINCI UCAVs battalion can carry 192 MIZRAK anti-Tank Missile ( each capable destroy a Tank )

btw even 165 modernized M-60TM Tanks have better capabilities than Greek Leopard2HEL Tanks in urban warfare




and without F-35 , still Turkiye has great fire power
Turkish Ballistic Missiles - Cruise Missiles and long range Guided Bombs will be enough to hit all Airbases , Jet Hangars , Air Defense Systems and military targets in Greece and Greek Islands

btw if no F-35 , then MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet by 2025


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> We won in Libya
> 
> 
> -- They failed to destroy Libyan government and to take Tripoli
> -- We protect maritime deal between Tuurkiye and Libya
> -- Turkish Forces are in Libya including Al Watiya Airbase








Tell me again how you reached all the way to Tobruk and destroy "evil dictator Haftar".



MMM-E said:


> ven TB-2 UCAVs destroyed 9 PANTSIR Air Defense Systems in 4 days between 17 may and 20 may 2020


Buddy,you're not going to convince anyone by showing promotional posters as if you're selling the TB2.



MMM-E said:


> Turkiye doesnt need ALTAY Tank for tiny Greece
> 
> Greek Tanks are easy target for Turkish UCAVs ...... so easy to destroy 170 Greek Leopard2HEL Tanks


You know Turkiye might have a hard time destroying those Leopards,because we've got mid-range SAMs in Thrace and a lot of SHORADs as well. That is of course,if our Air Force doesn't destroy those UCAVs first.



MMM-E said:


> 12 AKINCI UCAVs battalion can carry 192 MIZRAK anti-Tank Missile ( each capable destroy a Tank )


Honey,don't talk to me about your wet dreams. You barely just introduced it to your arsenal and you have more or less 10 pieces. Until you get 12 battalions with 192 Mizrak,it will be quite some time.



MMM-E said:


> btw even 165 modernized M-60TM Tanks have better capabilities than Greek Leopard2HEL Tanks in urban warfare


What happened to the other 5 from the original order of 170?  Let me hear it...



MMM-E said:


> and without F-35 , still Turkiye has great fire power
> Turkish Ballistic Missiles - Cruise Missiles and long range Guided Bombs will be enough to hit all Airbases , Jet Hangars , Air Defense Systems and military targets in Greece and Greek Islands


The same thing again and again and again and again...it's like you're on a loop. 🤦‍♂️



MMM-E said:


> btw if no F-35 , then MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet by 2025


Don't forget the flying cars. Erdogan promised some flying cars.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Tell me again how you reached all the way to Tobruk and destroy "evil dictator Haftar".




We dont need TOBRUK and useless loser HAFTAR

Capital of Libya is not TOBRUK , but TRIPOLI
UN recognized legal Libyan government is not HAFTAR's LNA , but Turkiye backed GNA

now Tell me again how you reached all the way to Tripoli and destroy GNA
day dreamer LOSERS

Turkiye is working with UN recognized legal Libyan government in Capital of Libya TRİPOLİ





Foinikas said:


> Buddy,you're not going to convince anyone by showing promotional posters as if you're selling the TB2.



Turkish TB-2s UCAVs destroyed dozens of Russian made PANTSIR , BUK , OSA Air Defense Systems in Syria,Libya and Karabahk

also hundreds of Tanks,Howitzers,IFVs,MLRS and thousands of troops
real combat proven game changer weapon

therefore Azerbaijan,Qatar,Libya,Ukraine,Poland and many more bought TB-2 UCAVs






Foinikas said:


> You know Turkiye might have a hard time destroying those Leopards,because we've got mid-range SAMs in Thrace and a lot of SHORADs as well. That is of course,if our Air Force doesn't destroy those UCAVs first.




very funny ......... wake up ! its 2021 , not 1996


AKINCI and AKSUNGUR UCAVs will carry 250 km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike missiles to hit mid-range SAMs
and even moving Tanks

F-16 and HURJET will carry 100-110 km SDB and KUZGUN-SS with IIR seeker to hit mid-range SAMs and even moving Tanks

70 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles with warhead of 50kg to turn mid-range SAMs and Greek Leopard2HEL Tanks into crap of metal

Azerbaijan used TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile in Karabakh war against Armenia






and Our Airforce is not sleeping
also if needed , Turkiye can activate S400s in hours to turn Greek Fighter Jets into crap of metal

and AKINCI UCAVs to carry AESA Radar and 100+ km GOKDOGAN air to air missiles for newtwork centric warfare with 600km EIRS early warning AESA Radar

also Turkiye has developed OMTAS and KARAOK anti-Tank Missiles
and AKINCI UCAVs to carry 30 km MAM-T laser guided Bomb ...... 80km if dropped by F-16s


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Honey,don't talk to me about your wet dreams. You barely just introduced it to your arsenal and you have more or less 10 pieces. Until you get 12 battalions with 192 Mizrak,it will be quite some time.




not 12 battalions , but 12 units

12 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 192 MIZRAK anti-tank missiles to destroy 170 Greek Leopard-2HEL Tanks in a day


now 9 AKINCI UCAVs were produced by BAYKAR ( 3 prototypes and 6 mass production )
BAYKAR can produce 24 AKINCI UCAVs in a year ( 2 units per month )

also over 200 TB-2 , ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs





Foinikas said:


> Don't forget the flying cars. Erdogan promised some flying cars.



You are so pathetic

Turkiye is one of top 5 countries in the world for UCAV technology

and ERDOGAN's son-in-law has developed TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs ..... and by 2023 MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet with Ukranian Engine


----------



## Foinikas

And by 2030 star destroyers.


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> We dont need TOBRUK and useless loser HAFTAR


"Useless loser Haftar" had the GNA cornered  



MMM-E said:


> Turkiye is working with UN recognized legal Libyan government in Capital of Libya TRİPOLİ


Oh yeah? And in Syria are you also working with UN recognized Idlib? 😂 😂 😂



MMM-E said:


> Turkish TB-2s UCAVs destroyed dozens of Russian made PANTSIR , BUK , OSA Air Defense Systems in Syria,Libya and Karabahk


No "dozens" in Syria and Libya. Only a handful of Pantsir,maybe less than a handful,in Libya and many OSA in NKR. Stop repeating it in your mind,because when they start falling like flies,you will have a hard time understand why. Oh wait,they *did* fall like flies in Libya.



MMM-E said:


> Azerbaijan used TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile in Karabakh war against Armenia


Yunanistan is not Armenia. Our air defence and size of equipment and landscape is disproportionate.



MMM-E said:


> BAYKAR can produce 24 AKINCI UCAVs in a year ( 2 units per month )


There's a difference between "can" and "will". There are a lot of things involved. Orders,money,materials etc.



MMM-E said:


> You are so pathetic


Are you asking for another ban? Behave yourself. Enough with your childish boasting.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> "Useless loser Haftar" had the GNA cornered




until the Turkish forces came 


Russia - The Uae deployed UCAVs , AD Systems , Missiles and thousands of WAGNER Fighters , also paid Fighters from Sudan , Chad and Niger

RESULT : Turkish UCAVs kicked all of them






Foinikas said:


> Oh yeah? And in Syria are you also working with UN recognized Idlib? 😂 😂 😂



Turkish Army in Syria
because of UN article 51 self defense to fight terrorism

We never allow PKK/YPG , IRGC , HEZBOLAH , ASSAD Regime to control Idlib
Idlib is belong to sunni muslim Syrians

We are working with 9+ million Syrian People ( 3,6 million in Turkiye , 4 million in Idlib and 1,5 million in Turkish Army controlled cities )





Foinikas said:


> No "dozens" in Syria and Libya. Only a handful of Pantsir,maybe less than a handful,in Libya and many OSA in NKR. Stop repeating it in your mind,because when they start falling like flies,you will have a hard time understand why. Oh wait,they *did* fall like flies in Libya.



12+ in Libya
8 in Idlib / Syria
13 in Karabakh





Foinikas said:


> Yunanistan is not Armenia. Our air defence and size of equipment and landscape is disproportionate.




and Turkiye is not Azerbaijan
Our fire power is the best in Europe ( except Russia )





Foinikas said:


> There's a difference between "can" and "will". There are a lot of things involved. Orders,money,materials etc.




We can buy 5 AKINCI UCAVs in price of 1 T-129 Attack Helicopter


AKINCI UCAVs are more effective than Attack Helicopters



*AKINCI UCAV* *to destroy UCAVs , Attack Helicopters , Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Air Defense Systems , even Warships*


Max speed : 360 km/h
Combat Range : 2.000+ km
Endurance : 24 hours
Service ceiling : 40.000 feet

-- AESA Radar
-- SATCOM
-- Electronic Data Gathering ( ELINT / COMINT )
-- 6 multi-core Artificial Intelligence Computers

-- 280 km SOM-B Cruise Missile
-- 40-250 km KUZGUN-SS /TJ joint strike munition with IIR seeker
-- 30 km MAM-T laser guided Bomb
-- 70 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 8 km MIZRAK anti Tank Missile with top attack capability
-- 25 km BOZDOGAN air to air Missile
-- 65 km GOKDOGAN air to air Missile



*AH-64D/E APACHE*

Max speed : 293 km/h
Combat Range : 480 km
Endurance : 4 hours
Service ceiling : 20.000 feet

AN/APG-78 Longbow fire-control Radar

-- APKWS 70 mm Rockets
-- 8 km HELLFIRE air to surface Missile
-- 8 km AIM-92 Stinger air to air Missile




in 2000s Greeks : We have Leopard-2HEL Tanks and AH-64 APACHE Attack Helicopters

in 2020s Turks : ok Yorgi , We have AKINCI UCAVs to destroy your Leopard-2HEL Tanks and AH-64 APACHE Attack Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Russia - The Uae deployed UCAVs , AD Systems , Missiles and thousands of WAGNER Fighters , also paid Fighters from Sudan , Chad and Niger
> 
> RESULT : Turkish UCAVs kicked all of them


I'll try to explain this to you again,in case you understand and stop mumbling the same stuff again and again:
The war did not end. There was a ceasefire. You only saved the Tripoli and the area around it. The GNA lost dozens of drones and UCAVs and in the meantime,the destruction of Turkish forces at Watiya proved that your boasting only counts against LNA. The Egyptians were ready to march in Libya,before the ceasefire was agreed.


MMM-E said:


> Russia - The Uae deployed UCAVs , AD Systems , Missiles and thousands of WAGNER Fighters , also paid Fighters from Sudan , Chad and Niger


Wagner didn't have thousands of fighters! Lol! You talk about the paid fighters from Sudan,Chad and Niger but you don't even mention that you brought in thousands of jihadis from Syria! You always ignore that!
Cannon fodder or not,you can't talk about mercenaries when Erdogan brought some 18,000 mercs to fight alongside the GNA! 


MMM-E said:


> 12+ in Libya
> 8 in Idlib / Syria
> 13 in Karabakh


In your imagination and Turkish propaganda.



MMM-E said:


> We never allow PKK/YPG , IRGC , HEZBOLAH , ASSAD Regime to control Idlib
> Idlib is belong to sunni muslim Syrians


It's not part of your country to tell who's gonna control Idlib. You illegally invaded Syria. So don't pretend to care about UN resolutions and international law. You invaded and almost annexed it. 
You wanted a buffer zone,you wanted to expand maybe,you wanted to gain more influence and militias,good for you. I understand it. But don't give me international law and pretensious stuff. Come on 



MMM-E said:


> in 2000s Greeks : We have Leopard-2HEL Tanks and AH-64 APACHE Attack Helicopters


Here's where you're again wrong. We weren't boasting about all that. What I mentioned in a previous post above,was Turkish boasting on many Youtube comments and Facebook.
We didn't boast back in the 2000s for getting Leopard 2A6 HELs and Apaches. Because we knew there was a balance of forces. You had a lot of AH-1Zs and had bought 170 Sabra as well as some 283+ Leopard 2A4s to match our acquisitions. 

Now stop spamming long lists of the same stuff again and again. Try to behave and discuss like people do here and don't act like a spambot.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> I'll try to explain this to you again,in case you understand and stop mumbling the same stuff again and again:
> The war did not end. There was a ceasefire. You only saved the Tripoli and the area around it. The GNA lost dozens of drones and UCAVs and in the meantime,the destruction of Turkish forces at Watiya proved that your boasting only counts against LNA. The Egyptians were ready to march in Libya,before the ceasefire was agreed.




We care about Tripoli ..... and GNA -Tripoli are under Turkish protect


the destruction of Turkish forces at Watiya ? only one HAWK System .... nothing else

Turkish UCAVs destroyed 2 PANTSIR in Al Watiya Airbase and GNA captured Al Watiya Airbase from LNA
still Turkish Forces are in Al Watiya Airbase


The Egyptians were ready to march in Libya ? so funny
maybe only for TOBRUK which is near of Egyptian border
but not for MISRATA and TRIPOLI which are 1.000-1.200 km away from Egypt

Egyptian Army can not match with even 1.000 ISIS terrorists in Egyptian soil SINAI






Foinikas said:


> Wagner didn't have thousands of fighters! Lol! You talk about the paid fighters from Sudan,Chad and Niger but you don't even mention that you brought in thousands of jihadis from Syria! You always ignore that!
> Cannon fodder or not,you can't talk about mercenaries when Erdogan brought some 18,000 mercs to fight alongside the GNA!




The Wagner Group has 2,000 personnel in Libya,
even Russian Wagner group to send 300 Syrian fighters to Libya









Russian Wagner group to send 300 Syrian fighters to Libya


Russia’s Wagner group is preparing to send 300 Syrian fighters from the Bashar Assad regime-controlled Deir el-Zour to fight alongside Libyan putschist...




www.dailysabah.com






first Russia , The UAE and Egypt deployed WAGNER and paid fighters from Sudan,Chad and Niger in Libya to attack UN recognized legal Libyan Government

then Turkiye entered the game and changed balance of power

btw not GNA , but HAFTAR declared jihad in Libya ...






Foinikas said:


> In your imagination and Turkish propaganda.



We won in Syria,Libya and Azerbaijan with Turkish UCAVs which destroyed dozens of Russian-made PANTSIR ,BUK and OSA

Not Turkish propaganda but reality
*Libyan Army Destroys 4 more of Haftar’s Pantsir S1 Systems*




__





Defense World


View News at Defense World




www.defenseworld.net










Foinikas said:


> It's not part of your country to tell who's gonna control Idlib. You illegally invaded Syria. So don't pretend to care about UN resolutions and international law. You invaded and almost annexed it.
> You wanted a buffer zone,you wanted to expand maybe,you wanted to gain more influence and militias,good for you. I understand it. But don't give me international law and pretensious stuff. Come on




USA-France used PKK/YPG Terrorists to invade over 30% of Syrian territory
( even only 5% of Syrian population is Kurd )

Turkish Army entered Syria to fight terrorism against ISIS and PKK/YPG ( UN article 51 self defense )

We dont care about anyone .... no tolerance to bandit countries and their terrorists
there are 910 km borderline between Turkiye and Syria ......... and over 9 million Syrian People is with Turkiye






Foinikas said:


> We didn't boast back in the 2000s for getting Leopard 2A6 HELs and Apaches. Because we knew there was a balance of forces. You had a lot of AH-1Zs and had bought 170 Sabra as well as some 283+ Leopard 2A4s to match our acquisitions.
> 
> Now stop spamming long lists of the same stuff again and again. Try to behave and discuss like people do here and don't act like a spambot.




Nahhhhhh ........ I very well know about global military


USA sold only 10 AH-1W Super Cobra Attack Helicopters to Turkiye
on the other hand , USA sold 28 most modern AH-64 APACHE Attack Helicopters to Greece

both Greece and Turkiye have Leopard2A4 Tanks
but Germany sold 170 Leopard2-HEL Tanks to Greece
on the other hand Turkiye modernized 170 M60T Tanks to M60TM variant


Germany sold Type-214 class AIP Submarines to Greece
on the other hand Turkish Navy has only Type209 class Submarines
and Germany is trying to block 6 Type-214TN class AIP Submarines to the Turkish Navy since 2018
We lost 4 years for the first Type-214TN class AIP Submarine


USA sold PATRIOT Air Defense Systems to Greece
even Greece took S300 Air Defense Systems
on the other hand , USA always blocked sale of PATRIOT Air Defense Systems to Turkiye
and USA is trying to block S400s to Turkiye


France sold Mirage-2000 Fighter Jets with SCALP and EXOCET Missiles
USA sold F-16 block52+ to Greece

Greece owned 4 AEWCs in 2000s
on the other hand Turkey owned 4 AEWCs in 2015 .. because of İsraeli lobby



in 2000s Greeks : We have superior weapons Leopard2-HEL , AH-64 Apache , Type-214 , AEWC , Mirage-2000 , F-16 block52+ , PATRIOT , S300 , SCALP , EXOCET

in 2020s Turks : Ok Yorgi , We have also superior weapons AKINCI , BORA , TRG-300 , SOM , ATMACA , Boeing E-7T AEWC , ADA class stealth Corvette , KORAL , S400 , etc

also in 2022-2023 Type-214TN class AIP Submarine , TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship , ISTIF class stealth Frigate , HAVASOJ stand off jammer Aircraft , KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile , KARA-ATMACA ground launched Cruise Missile , etc


Greece lost quality advantage
and Greece never can surpasse Turkiye ........... not even close


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> the destruction of Turkish forces at Watiya ? only one HAWK System .... nothing else


HAWK,KORAL and I remember Korkut too,probably. But HAWK and KORAL for sure. Don't try to downplay this.


MMM-E said:


> The Egyptians were ready to march in Libya ? so funny
> maybe only for TOBRUK which is near of Egyptian border
> but not for MISRATA and TRIPOLI which are 1.000-1.200 km away from Egypt


Why on earth would they gather big forces to the border,just to go to Tobruk? Sissi was about to get involved with big forces and all the big ones decided to have the GNA and the LNA agree on a ceasefire before things got out of hand.



MMM-E said:


> Turkish UCAVs destroyed 2 PANTSIR in Al Watiya Airbase and GNA captured Al Watiya Airbase from LNA
> still Turkish Forces are in Al Watiya Airbase


1 Pantsir was found in Al Watiyah,it was slightly damaged and was captured and given to American forces later.


MMM-E said:


> Egyptian Army can not match with even 1.000 ISIS terrorists in Egyptian soil SINAI


*LOOK WHO'S TALKING! THE COUNTRY THAT CAN'T GET RID OF THE PKK FOR 40 YEARS! *



MMM-E said:


> btw not GNA , but HAFTAR declared jihad in Libya ...


GNA are the islamist "Muslim Brotherhood" rogues here. They are the culprits.


MMM-E said:


> We dont care about anyone


Hitler didn't care about anyone either,he kept invading countries and making enemies constantly. And look where he ended up.


MMM-E said:


> even Greece took S300 Air Defense Systems


And it's your fault that we got the S-300s. Those systems were going to Cyprus,but since you threatened with war,a solution was found that we would take them instead and install them on Crete.



MMM-E said:


> in 2000s Greeks : We have superior weapons Leopard2-HEL , AH-64 Apache , Type-214 , AEWC , Mirage-2000 , F-16 block52+ , PATRIOT , S300 , SCALP , EXOCET
> 
> in 2020s Turks : Ok Yorgi , We have also superior weapons AKINCI , BORA , TRG-300 , SOM , ATMACA , Boeing E-7T AEWC , ADA class stealth Corvette , KORAL , S400 , etc


You are *STILL* not getting it: We didn't brag about all that. We always had to defend against a bigger enemy. One who had 3-5 times more equipment and men than us. The slight technological advantage and quality in weapons and systems,was what kept the balance between Greece and Turkey.
Now you try to make it look as if our guys were bragging back then. And that's bull. You've been the ones bragging the last 8-10 years about your programs and future acquisitions. Just like you've been doing in this forum for ages.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> HAWK,KORAL and I remember Korkut too,probably. But HAWK and KORAL for sure. Don't try to downplay this.




not KORAL or KORKUT

but only HAWK and Sentinel Radars










Foinikas said:


> Why on earth would they gather big forces to the border,just to go to Tobruk? Sissi was about to get involved with big forces and all the big ones decided to have the GNA and the LNA agree on a ceasefire before things got out of hand.



LNA , The UAE and Egypt lost
and they so scared of Turkiye backed GNA to reach TOBRUK

They should say thanks to Russia who stoped Turkiye backed GNA in SIRTE-JUFRA line
( Russia deployed dozens of Fighter Jets including MIG-29 , more PANTSIR and S300 Air Defense Systems , EW Systems , land based anti-ship Missiles , etc in Libya to protect SIRTE-JUFRA line )

then SISI has started to get involved in Libya






Foinikas said:


> 1 Pantsir was found in Al Watiyah,it was slightly damaged and was captured and given to American forces later.



9 PANTSIR were destroyed between 17 may and 20 may 2020

-- 2 PANTSIR in Al Watiya
-- 3 PANTSIR in Terhune
-- 1 PANTSIR in Sukai Ahad
-- 1 PANTSIR in Viske
-- 2 PANTSIR in Sirte




Foinikas said:


> *LOOK WHO'S TALKING! THE COUNTRY THAT CAN'T GET RID OF THE PKK FOR 40 YEARS! *



PKK was kicked by Turkish Army in Turkish soil
therefore PKK attacks from İran,İraq and Syria

A total of 18,296 terrorists have been neutralized by Turkish Armed Forces - Turkish Police Special Forces since July 24, 2015



on the other hand , Egyptian Army can not match with 1.000 ISIS terrorists in Egyptian soil SINAI
Turkish Army killed over 3.000 ISIS terrorists in Syria





Foinikas said:


> GNA are the islamist "Muslim Brotherhood" rogues here. They are the culprits.



GNA was formed under the terms of the Libyan Political Agreement, a United Nations–led initiative
and recognized the GNA as the sole legitimate executive authority in Libya


on the other hand HAFTAR is nothing but traitor warlord who wants to give muslim Libya to christian France-Russia

and HAFTAR declared jihad with salafist jihadis mentality and killed Libyan People






Foinikas said:


> Hitler didn't care about anyone either,he kept invading countries and making enemies constantly. And look where he ended up.



Turkiye just protect itself from bandit countries USA-France and their terrorists FETO , PKK/YPG

İnvaders = USA-France





Foinikas said:


> And it's your fault that we got the S-300s. Those systems were going to Cyprus,but since you threatened with war,a solution was found that we would take them instead and install them on Crete.



why on Crete ? Soviet S300 to NATO Country Greece
hypocrite USA and NATO





Foinikas said:


> You are *STILL* not getting it: We didn't brag about all that. We always had to defend against a bigger enemy. One who had 3-5 times more equipment and men than us. The slight technological advantage and quality in weapons and systems,was what kept the balance between Greece and Turkey.
> Now you try to make it look as if our guys were bragging back then. And that's bull. You've been the ones bragging the last 8-10 years about your programs and future acquisitions. Just like you've been doing in this forum for ages.




Greece has one enemy ( Turkiye )
Turkiye has military doctrine to fight in 3 fronts at the same time ( Greece,Armenia and Syria )

even I hate ERDOGAN's Syrian policy ....... We spent over $50 billion for 3,6 million of Syrian Refugees

( $50 billion = 200 Fighter Jets , 10 Destroyers , 20 Frigates , 10 AIP Submarines and 5.000 Ballistic-Cruise-Anti-Ship and AD Missiles )


S400s deployed in Turkiye
SOM and ATMACA Missiles in service
4 Boeing E7-T AEWC in service
KORAL Radar EW System in service
AKINCI UCAV in mass production
BORA Ballistic Missile in service
TRG-300 guided MLRS in service
ADA class stealth Corvette in service

Type-214TN class AIP Submarine will be in service in 2022
TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship will be in service in 2022
ISTIF class stealth Frigate will be in service in 2022

and many more advanced weapons until 2023


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> LNA , The UAE and Egypt lost
> and they so scared of Turkiye backed GNA to reach TOBRUK


You actually believe that?






MMM-E said:


> KK was kicked by Turkish Army in Turkish soil
> therefore PKK attacks from İran,İraq and Syria


Sure buddy,whatever you say 



MMM-E said:


> Turkiye just protect itself from bandit countries USA-France and their terrorists FETO , PKK/YPG


Poor eternal victim! Always protecting,never invading  



MMM-E said:


> why on Crete ? Soviet S300 to NATO Country Greece
> hypocrite USA and NATO


Well the Cypriots bought the S-300PMU1 but Turkey threatened with war. The Russians wanted to escort system to Cyprus with navy ships and protect it,but Turkey insisted if the Cypriots installed the S-300s on the island,they would go to war. So the Greek-Cypriot government,the mainland government,Russians and I guess Americans and NATO,discussed and found a solution that they would be instead put on Crete and avoid the fuss. The Cypriots instead just got Tor-M1 and Buk M1-2s. 





__





Cypriot S-300 crisis - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




The article's interesting


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> You actually believe that?




then why HAFTAR urgently asked for a ceasefire ?

without Russia , İran and ASSAD lost against FSA in Syria
without Russia , The UAE,Egypt and HAFTAR lost against GNA in Libya





Foinikas said:


> Well the Cypriots bought the S-300PMU1 but Turkey threatened with war. The Russians wanted to escort system to Cyprus with navy ships and protect it,but Turkey insisted if the Cypriots installed the S-300s on the island,they would go to war. So the Greek-Cypriot government,the mainland government,Russians and I guess Americans and NATO,discussed and found a solution that they would be instead put on Crete and avoid the fuss. The Cypriots instead just got Tor-M1 and Buk M1-2s.




I know about S300 story

in the end of the day , NATO country Greece has Russian S300 and TOR-M1 AD Systems 


USA doest sell PATRIOT to Turkiye and still says no S400s to Turkiye
first remove Russian S300 and TOR-M1 AD Systems from Greece


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> without Russia , İran and ASSAD lost against FSA in Syria


Yup.



MMM-E said:


> without Russia , The UAE,Egypt and HAFTAR lost against GNA in Libya


Without Russia,UAE,Egypt Haftar would have smashed the GNA who would have had no Turkish and Qatari help.



MMM-E said:


> SA doest sell PATRIOT to Turkiye and still says no S400s to Turkiye


They did offer you Patriot,after you got the S-400s though. But the deal with Putin was done.
What can I say,Americans are weird sometimes. 

Do you know they nagged for years that we shouldn't have M48A5 tanks on Cyprus as part of the ELDYK while your tanks there only M48T1s and M48T2s? 
Yes,they didn't want us to have any American equipment on the island.


----------



## dani191

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/news-detail/smart-l-mmn-radar-data-supports-sm-3-lor-test this is the test usa did unbilivible 300 km atitude 2000 km range all this with smal radar


----------



## MMM-E

*10 Offshore Patrol Ships*



Designed to perform anti-surface warfare, effective uninterrupted reconnaissance, surveillance and patrol duties in the open sea and on the coast

The first Ship will be delivered in May 2023

1x 76mm Gun
1x GÖKDENİZ 35mm CIWS
8x HİSAR air defense Missiles
8x ATMACA Anti-Ship Missiles
4x UMTAS Missiles
2x (with 6 Rockets) Roketsan DSH (Submarine Defense Warfare) Rocket Launch System
2x 25mm STAMP
YAKAMOS Hull Mounted Sonar System
ASELSAN MAR-D Search Radar
LPI Radar
Fire Control Radar
Electro-Optical Sensor
Torpedo Countermeasure System


----------



## MH.Yang

Perhaps in this century, we can see the revival of many past empires, for example the Ottoman Empire and the Persian Empire.


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Miniature Bomb*




Weight : 250 lb
Range : 100 km
Seeker : IIR

UCAVs will carry ASELSAN Miniature Bombs to hit even moving Targets 







*TUBITAK-SAGE GÖZDE and GOKCE laser guided Bombs*

INS/GPS
Laser seeker
Range : 28-37 km

to hit even moving targets with speed of 50 km/h


----------



## MMM-E

*TRLG-122 new 122mm caliber missile with laser seeker capability*



Roketsan's 122-mm TRLG-122 Missile was developed to provide effective firepower against high-priority targets at ranges between 13–30 km

The TRLG-12 is guided thanks to an Inertial Navigation System and Semi-Active Laser Seeker

weight of 76 kg
warhead weighting 13.5 kg










if TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile air launched goes 150 km
and AKINCI UCAVs will carry 150 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles


----------



## retaxis

you post all these 'developments' but fail to mention that nearly all turkish developments require a high amount of western parts to make it functional. Majority of these developments never materialise into anything. That is why Turkey doesn't even have a indigenous jet fighter while far smaller nation like Sweden can build their own indigenous Grippen fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> you post all these 'developments' but fail to mention that nearly all turkish developments require a high amount of western parts to make it functional. Majority of these developments never materialise into anything. That is why Turkey doesn't even have a indigenous jet fighter while far smaller nation like Sweden can build their own indigenous Grippen fighter jets




*Your anti-Türkish propaganda wont work*




1 ) Turkiye has over 700 military projects ... if Sweden has its own 4th gen Fighter Jet
then Turkiye has its own Naval Industry , UCAV technologies , Helicopters , Electronic Warfare technologies , Missile technologies , AESA Radars , all weapons for Army and many more



2 ) Yes so-called indigenous Grippen Fighter Jet







except Engine no any critical parts from the West
and Turkiye develops Engines not to be dependent on western parts


Turkish TF-2000 class Destroyer project more indigenous project than Swedish GRIPEN Fighter Jet


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkish TF-2000 class Destroyer project more indigenous project than Swedish GRIPEN Fighter Jet


And that's a good thing? 


retaxis said:


> *you post all these 'developments' but fail to mention that nearly all turkish developments require a high amount of western parts to make it functional. Majority of these developments never materialise into anything. *That is why Turkey doesn't even have a indigenous jet fighter while far smaller nation like Sweden can build their own indigenous Grippen fighter jets


Finally someone said it! 👏


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> And that's a good thing?



Greeks can not develop even Radar , Missiles for Warships 


on the other hand , Turkiye will be 3rd NATO State to use its own systems on own designed 8.500 tons TF-2000 class Destroyer after USA and France

-- National Design and Production
-- National Naval Gun
-- National VLS
-- National IFF
-- National E/O Systems
-- National laser warning System
-- National X and KU band Satellite communications
-- ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- ADVENT Combat Management System
-- 450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex
-- ALPER LPI Surface Radar
-- HISAR-O and SIPER surface to air Missiles
-- GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
-- STAMP 25 mm
-- UMTAS Missile
-- ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile
-- GEZGIN Land attack cruise Missile
-- LEVENT Rolling Airframe Missile
-- NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System
-- ORKA Leightweight Torpedo
-- TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR Soft-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar
-- FERSAH Hull Mounted Sonar


*ISTIF class Frigate*





*TF-2000 class Destroyer*









Foinikas said:


> Finally someone said it! 👏



"" * nearly all turkish developments require a high amount of western parts to make it functional* ""

He is lying

only Engines ....... and Turkiye develops Engines not to be dependent on western parts


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Greeks can not develop even Radar , Missiles for Warships


And does that mean that 100% indigenous Turkish systems are quality?  And I mean about the truly 100% indigenous systems researched by Turks and produced solely by them.



MMM-E said:


> He is lying
> 
> only Engines ....... and Turkiye develops Engines not to be dependent on western parts


Oh come on man! Every time someone disagrees with you,you accuse them of lying.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> And does that mean that 100% indigenous Turkish systems are quality?  And I mean about the truly 100% indigenous systems researched by Turks and produced solely by them.



Yes Turkish Weapons have high quality standart to kick enemies in Syria,Libya,Azerbaijan and in the Eastern Mediterranean 

and there are more coming





Foinikas said:


> Oh come on man! Every time someone disagrees with you,you accuse them of lying.



of course you are lying

if you are talking about Engine ,,, then its okey

but thats not true
"" *nearly all turkish developments require a high amount of western parts to make it functional* ""

you have no proof .... only lies



btw no need to be 100% indigenous
even German,Spanish,Korean,Japanese,İsraeli Frigates/Destroyers use American Engine,Radar, Combat Management System and Missiles and İtalian naval Gun


but USA-İtaly dont sale VLS,Missiles,Naval Gun,etc to Turkiye
therefore Turkiye develops its own VLS,Missiles,Naval Gun,etc


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> Yes Turkish Weapons have high quality standart to kick enemies in Syria,Libya,Azerbaijan and in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> and there are more coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you are lying
> 
> if you are talking about Engine ,,, then its okey
> 
> but thats not true
> "" *nearly all turkish developments require a high amount of western parts to make it functional* ""
> 
> you have no proof .... only lies
> 
> 
> 
> btw noo need to be 100% indigenous
> even German,Spanish,Korean,Japanese,İsraeli Frigates/Destroyers use American Engine,Radar, Combat Management System and Missiles and İtalian naval Gun
> 
> 
> but USA-İtaly dont sale VLS,Missiles,Naval Gun,etc to Turkiye
> therefore Turkiye develops its own VLS,Missiles,Naval Gun,etc


most of israel coverete(we dont have farigate ) is israel systems include radar sometimes we buy usa cause its free(3.8 bilion aid)


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> most of israel coverete(we dont have farigate ) is israel systems include radar sometimes we buy usa cause its free(3.8 bilion aid)




I know that İsrael has only Corvettes with Saar-5 American - Saar-6 German technologies ( Radar and Missiles are İsraeli )

İsraeli UAV--UCAVs use ROTAX and Pratt & Whitney Engines

Merkava-4 Tank use German MTU designed Engine

USA helped İsrael to develop ARROW Air Defense Systems

but nobody is talking about İsraeli weapons
even they think İsraeli weapons are 100% indigenous


----------



## MMM-E

*AKINCI UCAV will be the first UCAV in the World capable of firing a Cruise Missile*



AKINCI will be able to launch SOM Cruise missile that can hit targets up to 280 km

AKINCI will be equipped with the locally produced AESA Rradar and air to air missiles Gökdoğan (Merlin) and Bozdoğan (Peregrine)


now AKINCI UCAV is in service


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> you have no proof .... only lies


He said it,not me,but I agree with him.
How did the Bayraktar begin? Will you admit the TB2 had majority foreign parts and the initial research was from a British company?

What everyone wants to say,is that you act as if Turkey woke up one day and suddenly knew how to make everything.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> He said it,not me,but I agree with him.
> How did the Bayraktar begin? Will you admit the TB2 had majority foreign parts and the initial research was from a British company?



the initial research was from a British company ? still you are lying from internet lies


TB-2 is nothing to do with British company

and as of 2021 TB-2 UCAV is 93% indigenous including Aselsan CATS E/O System
btw TB-3 UCAV will use indigenous TEI PD-170 turboprop Engine which already power the ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs










Foinikas said:


> What everyone wants to say,is that you act as if Turkey woke up one day and suddenly knew how to make everything.



Turkiye has started developing national defense industry in 1975 after American arms embargo on Turkiye

Turks have 45 years experience

Thanks to Aselsan , Havelsan , Roketsan , Meteksan , TUBITAK-SAGE , TAI , TEI , STM and many more


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> he initial research was from a British company ? still you are lying from internet lies
> 
> 
> TB-2 is nothing to do with British company


----------



## dani191

i think bae help them develop the stealth fightet too


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> View attachment 774991
> 
> 
> View attachment 774992




You are sharing lies from Guardian



in reality , SELCUK BAYRAKTAR said that Mechanical lock ( bomb rack ) . We don't buy from you, we never did. As it does not work in all conditions and very expensive ..... We have designed and produced much more advanced, cost-effective one by ourselves.









still you are showing Canadian WESCAM and other systems from old source


I am saying again , as of 2021 TB-2 UCAV is 93% indigenous including Aselsan CATS E/O System instead of Canadian WESCAM












even The UK use American UCAVs
British could not develop their own UCAVs like American REAPER or Turkish AKINCI


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> I am saying again , *as of 2021* TB-2 UCAV is 93% indigenous including Aselsan CATS E/O System instead of Canadian WESCAM


So you admit all these years it wasn't a truly indigenous program


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> So you admit all these years it wasn't a truly indigenous program




Who said that TB-2 was 100% indigenous ? Nobody

but TB-2 never was highly dependent on foreign parts
and We are in 2021 , not in 2015 ............ so All of you should talking about current situation


and now You should admit that *as of 2021* TB-2 UCAV is 93% indigenous
even İsraeli UCAVs use ROTAX and Pratt & Whitney Engines


on the other hand , Turkish TEI PD-170 turboprob Engine to power ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and upcoming TB-3 UCAVs


----------



## MMM-E

*Laser Guided Hit Capability on Tanks with TANOK *





TANOK 120mm Laser Guided Tank Ammunition

Diameter: 120 mm
Length: 984 mm
Weight: 11 kg
Range: 6 km
Seeker : Semi-Active Laser Seeker Header
Warhead: Type Armor Piercing Tandem
Target Type: Armor Piercing Tandem
Platforms: Tank / Ground Vehicles



The first firing tests were carried out successfully in the past weeks

TANOK has the ability to be used as a portable or fired from land vehicles thanks to its low weight and launch engine that does not harm the user.


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey wants to buy 40 new F-16 block70*




The Turkish Ministry of Defense sent a Letter of Request (LoR) to the American government for the acquisition of 40 new F-16C/D Block 70 Viper Fighter Jets as well as the modernization of a total of 80 existing Turkish F-16s to the Viper standard


-- 40 new F-16 block70
-- 80 F-16 modernization to the Viper standard



*F-16 Block70*

-- APG-83 AESA radar ... ( The APG-83 provides F-16s with 5th Generation fighter radar capabilities )
-- New avionics architecture
-- New mission computer and electronic warfare suite,
-- the new Center Pedestal Display (CPD) which provides critical tactical imagery to pilots on a high-resolution 6”x 8” screen
-- Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System (Auto GCAS)
-- The Night Vision Imaging System
-- The Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System II 
-- SNIPER Advanced Targeting Pod 
-- IRST (Infrared Search and Track) 
-- Conformal fuel tanks
-- Extended structural service life of 12,000 hours 
-- General Electric F110-GE-132 Engine rated at 32,500 lbf (144 kN) of afterburning thrust















Turkish wants new F-16 Vipers & modernization of existing fighters in a strategic reaction to Greece’s moves


Will the US sell the Vipers to Turkey & what repercussions will that have on the Greek-American MDCA agreement that is being negotiated




en.protothema.gr


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> *Turkey wants to buy 40 new F-16 block70*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turkish Ministry of Defense sent a Letter of Request (LoR) to the American government for the acquisition of 40 new F-16C/D Block 70 Viper Fighter Jets as well as the modernization of a total of 80 existing Turkish F-16s to the Viper standard
> 
> 
> -- 40 new F-16 block70
> -- 80 F-16 modernization to the Viper standard
> 
> 
> 
> *F-16 Block70*
> 
> -- APG-83 AESA radar ... ( The APG-83 provides F-16s with 5th Generation fighter radar capabilities )
> -- New avionics architecture
> -- New mission computer and electronic warfare suite,
> -- the new Center Pedestal Display (CPD) which provides critical tactical imagery to pilots on a high-resolution 6”x 8” screen
> -- Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System (Auto GCAS)
> -- The Night Vision Imaging System
> -- The Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System II
> -- SNIPER Advanced Targeting Pod
> -- IRST (Infrared Search and Track)
> -- Conformal fuel tanks
> -- Extended structural service life of 12,000 hours
> -- General Electric F110-GE-132 Engine rated at 32,500 lbf (144 kN) of afterburning thrust
> 
> 
> View attachment 782684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish wants new F-16 Vipers & modernization of existing fighters in a strategic reaction to Greece’s moves
> 
> 
> Will the US sell the Vipers to Turkey & what repercussions will that have on the Greek-American MDCA agreement that is being negotiated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.protothema.gr


buy from usa?


----------



## Foinikas

dani191 said:


> buy from usa?


Yeah. So basically Greece has started the upgrade of *84 *F-16s to Viper and from what I see the Turks,despite their claims of "we'll upgrade them on our own with our systems" and "indigenous AESA radar" now want to have 110 F-16Vs. From Biden. Who told them to not buy a second S-400 batch and give the first one away.


----------



## dani191

Foinikas said:


> Yeah. So basically Greece has started the upgrade of *84 *F-16s to Viper and from what I see the Turks,despite their claims of "we'll upgrade them on our own with our systems" and "indigenous AESA radar" now want to have 110 F-16Vs. From Biden. Who told them to not buy a second S-400 batch and give the first one away.


i dont under stand why they buy s 400 and they in nato


----------



## Foinikas

dani191 said:


> i dont under stand why they buy s 400 and they in nato


That's not the question,man. The question is why do they announce they will buy a second batch of S-400s and have closer ties and deals with the Russians and then ask this from the Americans? That's like backstabbing both of them.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Yeah. So basically Greece has started the upgrade of *84 *F-16s to Viper and from what I see the Turks,despite their claims of "we'll upgrade them on our own with our systems" and "indigenous AESA radar" now want to have 110 F-16Vs. From Biden. Who told them to not buy a second S-400 batch and give the first one away.




USA allowed Turkey for OZGUR ( Free ) modernization of the 35 F-16 block30s
35 F-16 block30s will be modernized by Turkish Systems to be free ( F-16 VIPER standart )


*F-16 block30 OGZUR project*

It is aimed to equip 35 F-16 Block 30 Fighter Jets with a unique mission computer with national avionics and national OFP software


-- The service life of F-16 Block 30 extended from 8.000 hours to 12000 hours
-- National Friend-Foe Identification (IFF) System
-- National AESA Radar
-- National Mission Computer
-- Multifunction Cockpit Center Display Active Matrix Liquid Crystal Display
-- Fuel Hydraulic Gauge
-- Inertial Navigation System
-- Engine Indicator Display
-- National Sound Safety Device
-- Digital Camouflage






dani191 said:


> i dont under stand why they buy s 400 and they in nato



USA did not sale PATRIOT to Turkey and Turkey bought S400 from Russia

if USA again doesnt sell F-16V to Turkey then USA will not have right to say anything about possible Fighter Jet sale from Russia for the Turkish Airforce


USA says the S-400 can collect valuable electronic intelligence on the West’s newest jet F-35 but F-16 has no this situation


even TRUMP said Turkey was treated unfairly by the OBAMA administration when he sought to buy an American PATRIOT Air Defense System


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> USA allowed Turkey for OZGUR ( Free ) modernization of the 35 F-16 block30s
> 35 F-16 block30s will be modernized by Turkish Systems to be free ( F-16 VIPER standart )
> 
> 
> *F-16 block30 OGZUR project*
> 
> It is aimed to equip 35 F-16 Block 30 Fighter Jets with a unique mission computer with national avionics and national OFP software
> 
> 
> -- The service life of F-16 Block 30 extended from 8.000 hours to 12000 hours
> -- National Friend-Foe Identification (IFF) System
> -- National AESA Radar
> -- National Mission Computer
> -- Multifunction Cockpit Center Display Active Matrix Liquid Crystal Display
> -- Fuel Hydraulic Gauge
> -- Inertial Navigation System
> -- Engine Indicator Display
> -- National Sound Safety Device
> -- Digital Camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA did not sale PATRIOT to Turkey and Turkey bought S400 from Russia
> 
> if USA again doesnt sell F-16V to Turkey then USA will not have right to say anything about possible Fighter Jet sale from Russia for the Turkish Airforce
> 
> 
> USA says the S-400 can collect valuable electronic intelligence on the West’s newest jet F-35 but F-16 has no this situation
> 
> 
> even TRUMP said Turkey was treated unfairly by the OBAMA administration when he sought to buy an American PATRIOT Air Defense System


ok so why from russia? you can buy from europe or china


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> ok so why from russia? you can buy from europe or china




*1 )* Turkey and China have signed agreement for FD-2000 Air Defense System
but USA forced Turkey to cancel buying of FD-2000 Air Defense System from China in 2015

and USA ( OBAMA ) again blocked sale of PATRIOT to Turkey

in finally Turkey has decided to buy S400 from Russia in 2017



*2 ) * Turkey has signed an agreement with EUROSAM ( France-İtaly ) to develop long range high altitude Air Defense System

but France ( MACRON ) canceled this agreement after Turkish military operation in AFRIN/Syria against PKK/YPG Terrorists



so USA and France have their own agenda to support PKK/YPG , Greece , etc against Turkey in Syria and in the Eastern Mediterranean


USA and France dont sale weapons to Turkey , still they says that why Turkey buys S400 from Russia


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> *1 )* Turkey and China have signed agreement for FD-2000 Air Defense System
> but USA forced Turkey to cancel buying of FD-2000 Air Defense System from China in 2015
> 
> and USA ( OBAMA ) again blocked sale of PATRIOT to Turkey
> 
> in finally Turkey has decided to buy S400 from Russia in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> *2 ) * Turkey has signed an agreement with EUROSAM ( France-İtaly ) to develop long range high altitude Air Defense System
> 
> but France ( MACRON ) canceled this agreement after Turkish military operation in AFRIN/Syria against PKK/YPG Terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> so USA and France have their own agenda to support PKK/YPG , Greece , etc against Turkey in Syria and in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> USA and France dont sale weapons to Turkey , still they says that why Turkey buys S400 from Russia


ok if what you say its true so its ok


dani191 said:


> ok if what you say its true so its ok


you should buy s 500 its look like game changer


----------



## MMM-E

*The first delivery of the Early Warning Radar System (EIRS) to the Turkish Air Force next month*



600 km Aselsan EIRS is a new generation S-Band AESA Radar
EIRS has the ability to detect and track aircrafts, fighter jets , ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges 









*The Low Altitude Radar System (AIRS) into the inventory next year*

AESA Radar with a range of 180+ km
Detection of fighter jets, helicopters, UAVs, stealth aircrafts and anti-radiation missiles


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey due to test state of the art Drone Killer System called DROKA*



DROKA is new state of the art multifunctional UAV which can be utilized as a self-defense deterrent against Kamikaze Drones

It explodes on the target with its own optical search system

-- The Drone detection Radar range of 10+ km
-- 2,5 kg Warhead with 10.000 pieces .. ( PBX explosive with thermobaric effect )
-- Optical search system
-- Electro-optical suite
-- Control consoles
-- The ability to detect threats and use related fusion algorithms.


To protect large campuses, critical facilities like Refinery complex or infrastructure, organizations with scattered forces


----------



## MMM-E

*TCG ANADOLU can carry 80 UCAVS*




Defense Industry President İsmail Demir announced the UCAV capacity of TCG ANADOLU, which will be a great power multiplier for Turkey: We can operate with 80 UCAVs




Bayraktar TB-3


----------



## MMM-E

*AKINCI UCAVs will carry 6 ASELSAN Miniature Bombs to hit moving Targets from 50+ km away*




-- 139 kg
-- IIR seeker
-- INS/GPS 
-- Man-in-the-Loop capability


to hit medium range mobile Air Defense Systems , Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS


----------



## MMM-E

*First AKSUNGUR UCAV delivered to the Turkish Navy*





AKSUNGUR UCAV will change the game in the Eastern Mediterranean to carry SONOBOUY Pod capable to host 18 sonobuoys and to receive their signals providing the data to the AKSUNGUR to detect Submarines


It can fly 50 hours, can carry up to 750 kg of payload and is capable of long-endurance operations at an altitude of up to 40,000 feet.
























Turkish navy receives first Aksungur UAV


The Turkish military on Wednesday received the first Aksungur, a domestically produced medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> *First AKSUNGUR UCAV delivered to the Turkish Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKSUNGUR UCAV will change the game in the Eastern Mediterranean to carry SONOBOUY Pod capable to host 18 sonobuoys and to receive their signals providing the data to the AKSUNGUR to detect Submarines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 786539
> 
> View attachment 786538



That is one bug azz drone why the name change tho?


----------



## xbat

Titanium100 said:


> That is one bug azz drone why the name change tho?


name cahange? what you mean? i think you confused with Baykar Akinci and Tai Aksungur, they are different drones.


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Navy use Bayraktar TB-2 , ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UAV-UCAVs*


----------



## retaxis

South Korea K2 is a better tank


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey-S.Korea signed the document approving the sale of Altay Tank’s power pack*




A sufficient number of Engines for ALTAY T1 Tanks will be purchased from S.Korea until the indigenous BATU power pack is ready 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451457676609789952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Replenishment Combat Support Ship TCG Derya (A-1590) will enter service in 2023*







Length : 194.8 meters
Displacement: 26.115 tons
Capacity : 10.00 tons of fuel and 800 tons of clean water


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish UCAVs to carry ŞİMŞEK kamikaze drones to hit Air Defense Systems*





Range : 200 km
Speed : 740 km/h ( mach 0,7 ) 















ŞİMŞEK kamikaze Drone use indigenous TEI-TJ90 Turbojet Engine


----------



## MMM-E

*NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System will serve to protect a strategic facility of the Turkish Navy*





It can paralyze the seeker heads on Electro-optic and Infrared guided missiles at 5 different wavelengths

NAZAR has more effective range than the Phalanx CIWS


*LIDAR (Laser Imaging Detection and Ranging) *

The system sends some laser lights towards the missile head, and according to the reflections coming from there, it understands at which wavelength it is a seeker
Then it continues this reflection and creates a glare there, a glare we call the 'cat's eye effect'.
Then it begins to follow this glow. While following, a directed laser beams against the threat in a suitable modulation,

after this beam that the seeker head is paralyzed


cutting edge technology that develops by very few Countries in the World

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

MMM-E said:


> *NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System will serve to protect a strategic facility of the Turkish Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can paralyze the seeker heads on Electro-optic and Infrared guided missiles at 5 different wavelengths
> 
> NAZAR has more effective range than the Phalanx CIWS
> 
> 
> *LIDAR (Laser Imaging Detection and Ranging) *
> 
> The system sends some laser lights towards the missile head, and according to the reflections coming from there, it understands at which wavelength it is a seeker
> Then it continues this reflection and creates a glare there, a glare we call the 'cat's eye effect'.
> Then it begins to follow this glow. While following, a directed laser beams against the threat in a suitable modulation,
> 
> after this beam that the seeker head is paralyzed
> 
> 
> cutting edge technology that develops by very few Countries in the World
> View attachment 788500
> 
> View attachment 788501



This is solid system. Something Pakistan could be interested in down the line we wil have to exercises our lobbies in Ankara and activate them to get purchase rights on it


----------



## MMM-E

*We Will Take Positive Steps on SAMP/T, Erdoğan *



The contract for the "Long Range Air and Missile Defence System (LORAMIDS) Identification Study" was signed on January 5, 2018 by the Presidency of Defence Industries and ASELSAN, Roketsan, and Franco-Italian consortium Eurosam; backed by its two shareholders MBDA and Thales













"We Will Take Positive Steps on SAMP/T," Erdoğan says | TurDef


President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan declared at the G-20 Summit in Italy that Turkey will work with France and Italy to develop the SAMP/T Air Defence Missile System.




www.turdef.com









*Biden has 'positive attitude' regarding F-16: Erdoğan*


U.S. President Joe Biden has shown a "positive attitude" toward Turkey's purchase and modernization of F-16 fighter jets, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan said during a press conference at the G-20 summit in Rome

The Turkish Ministry of Defense sent a Letter of Request (LoR) to the American government for the acquisition of 40 new F-16C/D Block 70 Viper Fighter Jets as well as the modernization of a total of 80 existing Turkish F-16s to the Viper standard


-- 40 new F-16 block70
-- 80 F-16 modernization to the Viper standard 






https://www.dailysabah.com/politics/diplomacy/biden-has-positive-attitude-regarding-f-16-erdogan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> *We Will Take Positive Steps on SAMP/T, Erdoğan *
> 
> 
> 
> The contract for the "Long Range Air and Missile Defence System (LORAMIDS) Identification Study" was signed on January 5, 2018 by the Presidency of Defence Industries and ASELSAN, Roketsan, and Franco-Italian consortium Eurosam; backed by its two shareholders MBDA and Thales
> View attachment 789300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We Will Take Positive Steps on SAMP/T," Erdoğan says | TurDef
> 
> 
> President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan declared at the G-20 Summit in Italy that Turkey will work with France and Italy to develop the SAMP/T Air Defence Missile System.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.turdef.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden has 'positive attitude' regarding F-16: Erdoğan*
> 
> 
> U.S. President Joe Biden has shown a "positive attitude" toward Turkey's purchase and modernization of F-16 fighter jets, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan said during a press conference at the G-20 summit in Rome
> 
> The Turkish Ministry of Defense sent a Letter of Request (LoR) to the American government for the acquisition of 40 new F-16C/D Block 70 Viper Fighter Jets as well as the modernization of a total of 80 existing Turkish F-16s to the Viper standard
> 
> 
> -- 40 new F-16 block70
> -- 80 F-16 modernization to the Viper standard
> 
> View attachment 789301
> 
> 
> https://www.dailysabah.com/politics/diplomacy/biden-has-positive-attitude-regarding-f-16-erdogan



Is that long range air defense any good not familiar with it?


----------



## MMM-E

Titanium100 said:


> Is that long range air defense any good not familiar with it?



including Anti-Ballistic Missile Defense Technology

Aster 30 Block 1NT (New Technology) - wide area defence capable against 1,500 km range ballistic missiles
Aster 30 Block 2 BMD currently being developed for anti-ballistic defense against 3,000 km range maneuvering missiles.


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> Is that long range air defense any good not familiar with it?


It's supposed to be top quality,but the French will not sell any to Turkey.

The FDI HN frigates of the Hellenic Navy will have Aster-30 missiles. 

I never understood why the Americans didn't want to sell Patriot to the Turks. I mean why? Where they afraid they would let the Russians know stuff about it?


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> It's supposed to be top quality,but the French will not sell any to Turkey.
> 
> The FDI HN frigates of the Hellenic Navy will have Aster-30 missiles.
> 
> I never understood why the Americans didn't want to sell Patriot to the Turks. I mean why? Where they afraid they would let the Russians know stuff about it?



You mean SEMP/T? That is going to be co-production Italy, Turkey and France not purchase as you put it.

The Americans are feeling competitive with Turkey somewhat like China but not to that degrade but they have been competitive with Turkey and view them as potential rising superpower which Turkey herself doesn't hold itself at such high pedestal and all there forecasts says that weirdly enough even 15 years ago. It is strange but the Americans view Turkey as potential competitor.

Turkey has reached an overdrive level currently and is probably going at faster pace than the Americans themselves the Turks have some tech the Americans may not even have yet. Example they failed with Railgun but Turkey succeeded... there is many aspects where Turkey is ahead of the Yankees. The American tech generally has stagnated and the reason being is that there are many other emerging countries who are more hungry and has higher workrate. Example look at the pace China is going the Americans can't keep up with it they have given up they are going at ridiculous pace and the same with other countries in eurasia all tho not at the Chinese pace because nobody can sustain that pace now except China who have much more hunger than the US.. The Wolf on the hill is not as hungry as the wolf climbing the hill just a natural progression of life and cliche as life itself


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> You mean SEMP/T? That is going to be co-production Italy, Turkey and France not purchase as you put it.
> 
> The Americans are feeling competitive with Turkey somewhat like China but not to that degrade but they have been competitive with Turkey and as view them as potential rising superpower and all there forecasts says that weirdly enough even 15 years ago. It is strange but the Americans view Turkey as potential competitor. The same with Pakistan.
> 
> Turkey has reached an overdrive level currently and is probably going at faster pace than the Americans themselves the Turks have some tech the Americans may not even have yet. Example they failed with Railgun but Turkey succeeded... there is many aspects where Turkey is ahead of the Yankees. The American tech generally has stagnated


I think the French can veto the sale to Turkey. And if the Turks wanted to get the SAMP/T since 2018,then why did get the S-400s and start all this fuss with the Americans? I know,it was probably a deal under the table with the Russians,but now they have the S-400s.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> It's supposed to be top quality,but the French will not sell any to Turkey.
> 
> The FDI HN frigates of the Hellenic Navy will have Aster-30 missiles.




Turkey bought S400 which is superior to ASTER-30


Turkiye has already HISAR-U Air Defense Missile ( range of 100 km and altitude of 20 km )
150 km SIPER Air Defense Missile by 2023

Turkiye wants to work with EUROSAM for Anti-Ballistic Missile Defense to speed up indigenous GUMS Anti-Ballistic Missile Defense System









Milli anti-balistik füze kritik tehditleri bertaraf edecek


Türkiye anti-balistik füze geliştirmek için çalışmalarını hızlandırdı. Kimi komşu ülkelerimizdeki balistik füzelerin gelecekte nasıl bir tehdit olacağını kestirmenin zor olduğunu söyleyen uzmanlara göre Roketsan’ın çalışması kritik önemde.




www.trthaber.com







btw 100-120 km ASTER-30 can not stop even Turkish UCAVs armed with 150km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles , 280 km SOM-C anti ship Missiles

also 250 km KUZGUN-TJ joint strike Missile with IIR seeker....


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> btw 100-120 km ASTER-30 can not stop even Turkish UCAVs armed with 150km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles , 280 km SOM-C anti ship Missiles



What makes you think that?


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> I think the French can veto the sale to Turkey. And if the Turks wanted to get the SAMP/T since 2018,then why did get the S-400s and start all this fuss with the Americans? I know,it was probably a deal under the table with the Russians,but now they have the S-400s.



The Article talks about Co-production you should probably open it


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> The Article talks about Co-production you should probably open it


I also read on wikipedia that Turkey signed off the final contracts in 2021,but the current political situation is that France does not want to allow Turkey to even buy,not co-produce the system and missiles.


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> I also read on wikipedia that Turkey signed off the final contracts in 2021,but the current political situation is that France does not want to allow Turkey to even buy,not co-produce the system and missiles.



I agree the Turkish-French relations is not good but yet again not the worst you never know they may change their mind. They may find this beneficial for themselves. I mean the Co-production. They could use Turkish assistance to upgrade their defense. Whether they join or not it is up to them at the end of the day but the production goes on with Italy and others


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> What makes you think that?




I am saying again
*100-120 km ASTER-30 can not stop even Turkish UCAVs armed with 150km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles , 280 km SOM-C anti ship Missiles*


ASTER-30 has range of 100-120 km which can not hit Turkish UCAVs armed with 150-250km Missiles

Greek Frigate will role in self-defense against Turkish Missiles
but good luck to French-made Frigate armed with only 32 SAMs

10 AKINCI UCAVs can fire 60 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles from 200-250km away for swarm attack on Greek Frigate
and GAME OVER !


60 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles = $12 million
FDI Frigate = $1 billion


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> ASTER-30 has range of 100-120 km which can not hit Turkish UCAVs armed with 150-250km Missiles


But can hit the missiles



MMM-E said:


> Greek Frigate will role in self-defense against Turkish Missiles
> but good luck to French-made Frigate armed with only 32 SAMs


32 Aster-30 and 21 RIM Block 2b 

Your weapons can be destroyed too. Your bases can be hit as well. You only think that your weapons are effective and everyone else's are not.



MMM-E said:


> 10 AKINCI UCAVs can fire 60 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles from 200-250km away for swarm attack on Greek Frigate
> and GAME OVER !


Wishful scenario. Last time I checked Kuzgun has a range of 40-110 kms or so. 

And first you need to make all these masses of Kuzgun. If I'm not mistaken,it's not in your inventory yet.

You base a lot of your scenarios in futuristic projects that may or may not be produced,oversimplifying everything.


----------



## Battlion25

Foinikas said:


> But can hit the missiles
> 
> 
> 32 Aster-30 and 21 RIM Block 2b
> 
> Your weapons can be destroyed too. Your bases can be hit as well. You only think that your weapons are effective and everyone else's are not.
> 
> 
> Wishful scenario. Last time I checked Kuzgun has a range of 40-110 kms or so.
> 
> And first you need to make all these masses of Kuzgun. If I'm not mistaken,it's not in your inventory yet.
> 
> You base a lot of your scenarios in futuristic projects that may or may not be produced,oversimplifying everything.



Just because you have made few purchases recently doesn't mean much Greece is still vintage my mann at the operational level there is few more years to go before maturing as Greece's armed forces has been neglected for decades


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> 32 Aster-30 and 21 RIM Block 2b
> 
> Your weapons can be destroyed too. Your bases can be hit as well. You only think that your weapons are effective and everyone else's are not.




32+21 = 53 SAMs

on the other hand Turkiye can fire even 100 TRLG-230 , KUZGUN-TJ , SOM-C and ATMACA Missiles for
swarm attack on Greek Frigate ..... and GAME OVER !

Turkiye has its own defense Industry to spend $20 million to turn French made Frigate ( $1 billion ) into crap of metal


F-16 and HURJET will carry 8 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles ( 10 F-16 or HURJET to carry 80 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles )
also 10 AKINCI UCAV to carry 60 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles 


3 Frigates armed with total of 48 Cruise Missiles can not change anything to win a war against Turkiye

if Greece fire 48 Cruise Missiles , Turkiye can fire 480 Ballistic and Cruise Missiles






Foinikas said:


> Wishful scenario. Last time I checked Kuzgun has a range of 40-110 kms or so.
> 
> And first you need to make all these masses of Kuzgun. If I'm not mistaken,it's not in your inventory yet.
> 
> You base a lot of your scenarios in futuristic projects that may or may not be produced,oversimplifying everything.




Your French made Frigates will be in service between 2024 and 2027

until 2027 , Turkiye will have even its own RAMJET powered supersonic anti-ship Missile


Turkiye start testing KUZGUN family next year ... and so easy to develop KUZGUN for Turkish Defense Industury

-- 40 km KUZGUN-KY ( rocket engine )
-- 110 km KUZGUN-SD ( free fall drop )
-- 250 km KUZGUN-TJ ( turbojet engine )









*btw Our Missiles now in inventory to hit Warships from 150-250 km away*

150 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile





250 km SOM





250 km ATMACA anti-ship Missile






*also 650+ HARPOON , SLAM-ER , HARM Missiles to hit Warships*


----------



## Foinikas

Battlion25 said:


> Just because you have made few purchases recently doesn't mean much Greece is still vintage my mann at the operational level there is few more years to go before maturing as Greece's armed forces has been neglected for decades


I know. The armed forces had been neglected for years.


MMM-E said:


> 32+21 = 53 SAMs
> 
> on the other hand Turkiye can fire even 100 TRLG-230 , KUZGUN-TJ , SOM-C and ATMACA Missiles for
> swarm attack on Greek Frigate ..... and GAME OVER !
> 
> Turkiye has its own defense Industry to spend $20 million to turn French made Frigate ( $1 billion ) into crap of metal
> 
> 
> 3 Frigates armed with total of 48 Cruise Missiles can not change anything to win a war against Turkiye
> 
> if Greece fire 48 Cruise Missiles , Turkiye can fire 480 Ballistic and Cruise Missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your French made Frigates will be in service between 2024 and 2027
> 
> until 2027 , Turkiye will have even its own RAMJET powered supersonic anti-ship Missile
> 
> 
> Turkiye start testing KUZGUN family next year ... and so easy to develop KUZGUN for Turkish Defense Industury
> 
> -- 40 km KUZGUN-KY ( rocket engine )
> -- 110 km KUZGUN-SD ( free fall drop )
> -- 250 km KUZGUN-TJ ( turbojet engine )
> 
> View attachment 789329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw Our Missiles now in inventory to hit Warships from 150-250 km away*
> 
> 150 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
> View attachment 789332
> 
> 
> 250 km SOM
> View attachment 789330
> 
> 
> 250 km ATMACA anti-ship Missile
> View attachment 789331
> 
> 
> 
> *also 650+ HARPOON , SLAM-ER , HARM Missiles to hit Warships*


You said the same about Altay 10 years ago and later about TFX and you still haven't gone in full production. You oversimplify things and think that Turkish weapons will always work but others won't have a reply to that.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> I know. The armed forces had been neglected for years.
> 
> You said the same about Altay 10 years ago and later about TFX and you still haven't gone in full production. You oversimplify things and think that Turkish weapons will always work but others won't have a reply to that.




You are making demagogue

ALTAY Tank is ready for mass production since 2018 but Germany blocked sale of MTU Engine



I am talking about Missiles

and I am saying again *Our Missiles now in inventory to hit Warships from 150-250 km away*

150 km TRLG-230
250 km SOM
250 km ATMACA

to develop KUZGUN easier than to develop SOM and ATMACA


Never forget about that
Greece buys Weapons but Turkiye produce its own weapons

Turkiye can fire even 100 TRLG-230 , KUZGUN-TJ , SOM-C and ATMACA Missiles for
swarm attack on future Greek Frigate ..... and GAME OVER !



btw 150+ km KGK-LR long range glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships







also Turkish UCAVs to carry SIMSEK kamikaze Drone with range of 200 km and speed of mach 0,7 to hit Radar System on future Greek Frigate


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Never forget about that
> Greece buys Weapons but Turkiye produce its own weapons


Never forget that foreign powers can embargo you.

Everything is so easy for you. Turkish drone do this and do that and you can produce thousands of missiles and this and that. In your mind,your weapons are the best.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Never forget that foreign powers can embargo you.





and Turkiye develops its own Systems


so funny
*Canadian defense firm goes bankrupt over embargo on Turkey*








Canadian defense firm goes bankrupt over embargo on Turkey


Canadian defense firm Telemus Systems Inc. has gone bankrupt due to the North American country’s embargo on Turkey, Middle East Eye (MEE) said in a...




www.dailysabah.com






Turkey has started using indigenous Aselsan CATS E/O System on Bayraktar TB-2 UCAV instead of Canadian WESCAM


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Everything is so easy for you. Turkish drone do this and do that and you can produce thousands of missiles and this and that. In your mind,your weapons are the best.




Our weapons have enough capability to turn enemy Warships into crap of metal

*ATMACA Anti ship Missile*

Length : 6 m
Weight : 800 kg
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 250 km
Guidance : INS+GPS+RA+DL
Seeker : Active RF
Speed : high subsonic
Network enabled capability : YES

-- super sea skimming ( less than 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries


ATMACA anti-ship Missile in super sea skimming mode ( below 3 meters ) 

























another Turkish anti-ship Missile is coming .... 

*MRASHM* *Anti ship Missile*

Length : 3,2 m
Weight : 300 kg
Warhead : 100-120 kg
Range : 100-150 km
Speed : high subsonic
Seeker : IIR/ RF 

*TEI-TJ350 turbojet Engine broke the world record in this class*

1,342 N thrust
240mm diameter

The national design missile engine has the feature of working with under wing wind without the need for a starter system that allow the missile to integrate into the air-land-naval platforms 








*SOM and ATMACA will have more operational range with indigenous KTJ-3200 turbojet engine* 











Land- Air-Surface-Submarine-launched Missiles employs a multi-modal sensor suite, weapon data link, network links, and GPS navigation in aggressive electronic warfare environments to detect and destroy specific targets within a group of numerous ships at sea


----------



## Foinikas

Man are you being paid to advertise all that stuff? Do they pay you? They pay you to constantly spam posts about Turkish superiority and "indigenous" weapons? It's ridiculous.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Man are you being paid to advertise all that stuff? Do they pay you? They pay you to constantly spam posts about Turkish superiority and "indigenous" weapons? It's ridiculous.




Turkish Armed Forces to advertise all that stuff in real conflict zones Syria,Azerbaijan,Libya,Eastern Mediterranean

3 French-made Frigates can not survive against Turkish Missiles ..... thanks to Turkish defense industry for TRLG-230, SOM, ATMACA, MRASHM, KUZGUN-TJ, KGK-LR


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkish Armed Forces to advertise all that stuff in real conflict zones Syria,Azerbaijan,Libya,Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 3 French-made Frigates can not survive against Turkish Missiles ..... thanks to Turkish defense industry for TRLG-230, SOM, ATMACA, MRASHM, KUZGUN-TJ, KGK-LR


You were saying the same about the Rafale a few months ago and now you don't know what to do with your Air Force.


----------



## Michel Niesten

And the Greece Air Force doesn’t have Mirages, F-16’s, Rafales. They don’t have air-air missiles that can blast the drones out of the sky. No, those ships have to defend themselves. #sarcasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> You were saying the same about the Rafale a few months ago and now you don't know what to do with your Air Force.




I said that RAFALE with METEOR Missile is a big threat
and Turkish Airforce has S400 Air Defense Systems to block RAFALE

also Turkiye will buy 40 new F-16 block70 or Russian Fighter Jets


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> I said that RAFALE with METEOR Missile is a big threat
> and Turkish Airforce has S400 Air Defense Systems to block RAFALE
> 
> also Turkiye will buy 40 new F-16 block70 or Russian Fighter Jets


The Americans are not giving you F-16s and the Russian jets will take time to integrate.


----------



## MMM-E

Michel Niesten said:


> And the Greece Air Force doesn’t have Mirages, F-16’s, Rafales. They don’t have air-air missiles that can blast the drones out of the sky. No, those ships have to defend themselves. #sarcasm.




Turkish AKINCI UCAVs will be under protection by Turkish Airforce F-16 Fighter Jets and S400 Air Defense Systems

Greek Fighter Jets can not flight close to Turkish Airspace in a conflict ... not even close
AKINCI UCAVs can fire SOM and KUZGUN-TJ Missiles from 250km away to hit Greek Frigates in Aegean or in Turkish EZZ ( Eastern Mediterranean )


btw even 250 km ATMACA land based anti-ship Missiles can turn future Greek Frigate into crap of metal





Foinikas said:


> The Americans are not giving you F-16s and the Russian jets will take time to integrate.




Turkiye has already S400s to block Greek Rafales ... no problem

and buying Russian Fighter Jets of course will take time to integrate.
if USA doesnt sell F-16s then Turkiye will buy 2nd batch of S400s to change balance power

if Turkiye deploy S400s in IZMIR ... Greek Rafales can not even flight over the Aegean


----------



## Foinikas

Michel Niesten said:


> And the Greece Air Force doesn’t have Mirages, F-16’s, Rafales. They don’t have air-air missiles that can blast the drones out of the sky. No, those ships have to defend themselves. #sarcasm.


Only Turkish weapons are good and everybody else's weapons don't work. Only Turkish missiles hit. American,French,Russian and German weapons are nothing compared to Turkish futuristic stuff.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Only Turkish weapons are good and everybody else's weapons don't work. Only Turkish missiles hit. American,French,Russian and German weapons are nothing compared to Turkish futuristic stuff.




geographic superiority
strategic superiority
quantity superiority
range and platform superiority
etc
etc


Turkish AKINCI UCAVs can fire 250 km Missiles from Turkish airspace to hit Greek Frigates in Aegean

Turkish Missiles can create no flight zone for Greek Fighter Jets -Frigates by 150-250km in Aegean and Eastern Mediterranean


and this guy says Greece has Fighter Jets to blast the Drones out of the sky
even Greek Fighter Jets can not flight close to Turkish UCAVs

Turkish F-16s and S400s will not sleep


btw Turkish BORA Ballistic Missiles can hit air bases and jet hangars which hosts Rafales


----------



## MMM-E

Michel Niesten said:


> those ships have to defend themselves. #sarcasm.





53 SAMs against swarm attack of 100 Missiles ? never


100 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles = $20 million
FDI Frigate ( $1 billion )


*Turkish ROKETSAN is one of the biggest missile producer in the World ........ *


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> geographic superiority
> quantity superiority
> range and platform superiority
> etc
> etc
> 
> 
> Turkish AKINCI UCAVs can fire 250 km Missiles from Turkish airspace to hit Greek Frigates in Aegean
> 
> Turkish Missiles can create no flight zone for Greek Fighter Jets -Frigates by 150-250km in Aegean and Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> and this guy says Greece has Fighter Jets to blast the Drones out of the sky
> even Greek Fighter Jets can not flight close to Turkish UCAVs
> 
> Turkish F-16s and S400s will not sleep
> 
> 
> btw Turkish BORA Ballistic Missiles can hit air bases and jet hangars which hosts Rafales


We've heard the story before. You keep taking about the Bora. 

Turkish S-400s are sleeping very will right now though. You are not allowed to operate them. Turkish F-16s will not be able to fly in a few years if you can't find a solution.


MMM-E said:


> 53 SAMs against swarm attack of 100 Missiles ? never
> 
> 
> 100 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles = $20 million
> FDI Frigate ( $1 billion )


First you need to produce a number of Akincis and then you have to produce a big number of Kuzgun. Then you have to remember that the FDI frigates will not be going alone,but with other ships.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> We've heard the story before. You keep taking about the Bora.




You think BORA is a toy or fake ?

good luck ... you will need it








Foinikas said:


> Turkish S-400s are sleeping very will right now though. You are not allowed to operate them. Turkish F-16s will not be able to fly in a few years if you can't find a solution.



there is no any threat now

S400s in inventory
if needed Turkiye can activate S400s in hours
also 150km Turkish SIPER Air Defense System enter service in 2023


nice dream but reality is different
if needed , Turkiye has enough technology to produce all spare parts of F-16s
even İran could able to fly with F-14s since 1990s





Foinikas said:


> First you need to produce a number of Akincis and then you have to produce a big number of Kuzgun. Then you have to remember that the FDI frigates will not be going alone,but with other ships.




so funny

Turkiye has already produced 9 AKINCI UCAVs ... and to produce 2 units for per month






also AKSUNGUR UCAVs to carry KUZGUN-TJ and TRLG-230







on the other hand Greece has no any FDI Frigate yet
3 FDI Frigates will be in service between 2024 and 2027

until 2027 even Turkish MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet will be in service







Also HURJET to carry 8 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles






BTW until 2027 , Turkish Navy will have 4 ISTIF class Frigates and 1 TF-2000 class Destroyer
also 6 TYPE-214TN class AIP Submarines

10 new FACs and 10 new OPV armed with ATMACA anti-ship Missiles
even I am not talking about unmanned Vessels armed with ATMACA or MRASHM anti-ship Missiles






and 250 km ATMACA land based anti-ship Missiles to block Aegean and Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## dani92

MMM-E said:


> You think BORA is a toy or fake ?
> 
> good luck ... you will need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no any threat now
> 
> S400s in inventory
> if needed Turkiye can activate S400s in hours
> also 150km Turkish SIPER Air Defense System enter service in 2023
> 
> 
> nice dream but reality is different
> if needed , Turkiye has enough technology to produce all spare parts of F-16s
> even weak İran could able to fly with F-14s since 1990s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so funny
> 
> Turkiye has already produced 9 AKINCI UCAVs ... and to produce 2 units for per month
> View attachment 789404
> 
> 
> also AKSUNGUR UCAVs to carry KUZGUN-TJ and TRLG-230
> View attachment 789405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand Greece has no any FDI Frigate yet
> 3 FDI Frigates will be in service between 2024 and 2027
> 
> until 2027 even Turkish MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet will be in service
> View attachment 789406


When will turkiye takes selanik and bati Trakya??!.


----------



## Foinikas

dani92 said:


> When will turkiye takes selanik and bati Trakya??!.


They will march to Vienna again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Foinikas said:


> They will march to Vienna again.


Yes but they have to take the balkans and parts of Hungary and Ukraine first.


----------



## vostok

Foinikas said:


> They will march to Vienna again.


Brave Polish hussars will save Europe again.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Then you have to remember that the FDI frigates will not be going alone,but with other ships.




better Greece should worry about 24 new Turkish Warships ( excluding 7 TF-2000 class Destroyers )

-- 4 ISTIF class Frigates
-- 10 FACs
-- 10 OPV


Turkiye will be 3rd NATO State to use its own systems on own designed 8.500 tons TF-2000 class Destroyer after USA and France

-- National Design and Production
-- National Naval Gun
-- National VLS
-- National IFF
-- National E/O Systems
-- National laser warning System
-- National X and KU band Satellite communications
-- ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- ADVENT Combat Management System
-- 450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex
-- ALPER LPI Surface Radar
-- HISAR-O and SIPER surface to air Missiles
-- GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
-- STAMP 25 mm
-- UMTAS Missile
-- ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile
-- GEZGIN Land attack cruise Missile
-- LEVENT Rolling Airframe Missile
-- NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System
-- ORKA Leightweight Torpedo
-- TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR Soft-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
-- HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar
-- FERSAH Hull Mounted Sonar

*ISTIF class Frigate* 





*TF-2000 class Destroyer* 







*10 Offshore Patrol Ships*

Designed to perform anti-surface warfare, effective uninterrupted reconnaissance, surveillance and patrol duties in the open sea and on the coast

The first Ship will be delivered in May 2023

1x 76mm Gun
1x GÖKDENİZ 35mm CIWS
8x HİSAR air defense Missiles
8x ATMACA Anti-Ship Missiles
4x UMTAS Missiles
2x (with 6 Rockets) Roketsan DSH (Submarine Defense Warfare) Rocket Launch System
2x 25mm STAMP
YAKAMOS Hull Mounted Sonar System
ASELSAN MAR-D Search Radar
LPI Radar
Fire Control Radar
Electro-Optical Sensor
Torpedo Countermeasure System 













*10 FACs*

76 mm Gun
8 x ATMACA anti-ship Missiles
21 x RAMs









*TCG ANADOLU can carry 80 UCAVS*

Defense Industry President İsmail Demir announced the UCAV capacity of TCG ANADOLU, which will be a great power multiplier for Turkey: We can operate with 80 UCAVs 






Bayraktar TB-3 UCAV


----------



## Foinikas

vostok said:


> Brave Polish hussars will save Europe ag
> 
> 
> MMM-E said:
> 
> 
> 
> better Greece should worry about 24 new Turkish Warships ( excluding 7 TF-2000 class Destroyers )
> 
> -- 4 ISTIF class Frigates
> -- 10 FACs
> -- 10 OPV
> 
> 
> Turkiye will be 3rd NATO State to use its own systems on own designed 8.500 tons TF-2000 class Destroyer after USA and France
> 
> -- National Design and Production
> -- National Naval Gun
> -- National VLS
> -- National IFF
> -- National E/O Systems
> -- National laser warning System
> -- National X and KU band Satellite communications
> -- ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
> -- ADVENT Combat Management System
> -- 450 km CAFRAD Multi-function/illumination/Fire control/Long range Radar complex
> -- ALPER LPI Surface Radar
> -- HISAR-O and SIPER surface to air Missiles
> -- GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
> -- STAMP 25 mm
> -- UMTAS Missile
> -- ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile
> -- GEZGIN Land attack cruise Missile
> -- LEVENT Rolling Airframe Missile
> -- NAZAR Laser Electronic Warfare System
> -- ORKA Leightweight Torpedo
> -- TORK Hard-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
> -- HIZIR Soft-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
> -- HIZIR-LFAS Low Frequency Towed Active Sonar
> -- FERSAH Hull Mounted Sonar
> 
> *ISTIF class Frigate*
> View attachment 789486
> 
> 
> *TF-2000 class Destroyer*
> View attachment 789488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 Offshore Patrol Ships*
> 
> Designed to perform anti-surface warfare, effective uninterrupted reconnaissance, surveillance and patrol duties in the open sea and on the coast
> 
> The first Ship will be delivered in May 2023
> 
> 1x 76mm Gun
> 1x GÖKDENİZ 35mm CIWS
> 8x HİSAR air defense Missiles
> 8x ATMACA Anti-Ship Missiles
> 4x UMTAS Missiles
> 2x (with 6 Rockets) Roketsan DSH (Submarine Defense Warfare) Rocket Launch System
> 2x 25mm STAMP
> YAKAMOS Hull Mounted Sonar System
> ASELSAN MAR-D Search Radar
> LPI Radar
> Fire Control Radar
> Electro-Optical Sensor
> Torpedo Countermeasure System
> 
> View attachment 789484
> 
> View attachment 789485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 FACs*
> 
> 76 mm Gun
> 8 x ATMACA anti-ship Missiles
> 21 x RAMs
> 
> View attachment 789491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TCG ANADOLU can carry 80 UCAVS*
> 
> Defense Industry President İsmail Demir announced the UCAV capacity of TCG ANADOLU, which will be a great power multiplier for Turkey: We can operate with 80 UCAVs
> 
> View attachment 789489
> 
> 
> Bayraktar TB-3 UCAV
> View attachment 789490
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the full catalogue? Is your boss sending you on forums to advertise all this?
Click to expand...


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Then you have to remember that the FDI frigates will not be going alone,but with other ships.




Good luck to Enemies .... They will need it



*Unmanned Vessels will add strength to the power of the Turkish Navy in the protection of the Blue Homeland ( MAVI VATAN ) 



 RD09 and NB57 unmanned stealth Vessels*

While the RD09 and NB57 unmanned Vehicles can reach speeds exceeding 40 knots
They will be able to provide uninterrupted service for almost 4 days without refueling, with a mission range exceeding 600 nautical miles

-- SONAR
-- 2x2 Torpedos
-- 6 ASW Rockets
-- UMTAS Missiles
autonomous and herd capable
swarm-capable
autonomous reconnaissance-intelligence
surface warfare
anti submarine warfare
protection of base/port/critical facility
protection of high-value floating platforms 








*ULAQ Unmanned Vessels*

ULAQ has been built from advanced composites, has 400 km range, 65 km/h speed, day/night vision capabilities, encrypted communication infrastructure






*ASUW ( Anti Surface Warfare - 4 x anti-ship Missile )*


----------



## donkeykong

Why 99% of ur brags are just concepts and not real? U put a target on turkeys back with fake concepts. R u indian by any chance trying to get people to attack turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michel Niesten

MMM-E is on drugs, and I like to know which, apparently they work well!
Before Turkey inducts all these weapon systems into their armed forces they’re bankrupt. The Lira isn’t doing to well under Erdogan.
And for Greece, they aren’t waiting to be sitting ducks. 85 F-16’s upgraded to F-16V, Orion’s upgraded, 24 Rafales on order, the Navy is receiving new ships. 

and one more advice to MMM-E, stop repeating all these messages over and over again, it’s of no use. Just one time is enough, repeating doesn’t add anything, it only makes you look like a Turkey fanboy with a big fantasy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MMM-E

donkeykong said:


> *Why 99% of ur brags are just concepts and not real?* U put a target on turkeys back with fake concepts. R u indian by any chance trying to get people to attack turkey?




Why 99% of ur Chinese,Greek,İranian posts are lie and slander ?




Only TF-2000 class Destroyer , HURJET Fighter Jet and MIUS unmanned Fighter Jet are under development
Greek FDI Frigate also future weapon between 2024 and 2027


*on the other hand as of 2021 game changer Weapons in service or under construction*

-- S400 Air Defense System in inventory
-- HISAR-A+ and HISAR-O+ Air Defense Systems in inventory
-- SOM Cruise Missile in service
-- ATMACA anti-ship Missile in service
-- TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile in service
-- BORA Ballistic Missile in service
-- TB-2 UCAV in service
-- ANKA-S UCAV in service
-- AKINCI UCAV in service
-- AKSUNGUR UCAV in service
-- KORAL and REDET-II Radar Electronic Warfare Systems in service
-- 4 Boeing E-7T AEWCs in service
-- 4 ADA class Corvettes in service
-- ANADOLU light Aircraft Carrier enter service in 2022
-- Type214TN class AIP Submarine enter service in 2022
-- ISTIF class Frigate under construction
-- Unmanned armed Vessels under construction


now you tell me what about 99% are just concepts and not real ? which one ?

full of lies and slander to show Turkiye as a weak Country to calm your butthurt feelings


----------



## MMM-E

Michel Niesten said:


> MMM-E is on drugs, and I like to know which, apparently they work well!
> Before Turkey inducts all these weapon systems into their armed forces they’re bankrupt. The Lira isn’t doing to well under Erdogan.
> And for Greece, they aren’t waiting to be sitting ducks. 85 F-16’s upgraded to F-16V, Orion’s upgraded, 24 Rafales on order, the Navy is receiving new ships.
> 
> and one more advice to MMM-E, stop repeating all these messages over and over again, it’s of no use. Just one time is enough, repeating doesn’t add anything, it only makes you look like a Turkey fanboy with a big fantasy.




keep dreaming daydreamer fan boys who are on drugs

only one Country was bankrupt in the region .... its Greece . lol


Turkish Armed Forces kicked all enemies in İraq,Syria,Azerbaijan,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
Thanks to Turkish Defense İndustry


btw what a joke
"" 85 F-16’s upgraded to F-16V, Orion’s upgraded, 24 Rafales on order, the Navy is receiving new ships ""

so weak to compare with Turkish Military power and projects

only Turkish Missiles will be enough to turn all those platforms into crap of metal

tiny weak bankrupt Greece hidding behind USA-France and dreaming to match with regional power Turkiye


----------



## MMM-E

Michel Niesten said:


> And for Greece, they aren’t waiting to be sitting ducks. 85 F-16’s upgraded to F-16V, Orion’s upgraded, 24 Rafales on order, the Navy is receiving new ships.




-- Greece 85 F-16’s upgraded to F-16V and 24 Rafales on order
-- Turkiye 80 F-16’s upgraded to F-16V and 40 new F-16V on order .. also game changer S400 AD System

-- Greece has 4 upgraded P-3 Orion
-- Turkiye has 6 CN-235 and 6 ATR-72 Anti Submarine Aircrafts .. also AKSUNGUR UCAVs for ASW mission
( Turkiye has more ASW Aircrafts than Greece+Egypt combined )

-- Greece has no UCAVs
-- Turkiye has AKINCI UCAVs armed with 150 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile and 250 km SOM Cruise Missile to hit Warships
( also MIUS unmanned Fighter Jet under development )

-- Greece has no Ballistic Missile and land based Cruise Missile
-- Turkiye has BORA Ballistic Missile and ATMACA-K land based Cruise Missile to hit jet hangars in Greece
( also 1.000 km GEZGIN strategic Cruise Missile under development )

-- Greece has no land based Anti-Ship Missile
-- Turkiye has 250 km ATMACA land based Anti-Ship Missile

-- Greece has no Radar Electronic Warfare Systems
-- Turkiye has KORAL and REDET-II Radar Electronic Warfare Systems
( also 4 airborne stand off jammer Aircrafts under construction )

-- Greece has no Electronic Warfare Ship
-- Turkiye has 1 Electronic Warfare Ship

-- Greece has no Corvette
-- Turkiye has 4 ADA class Corvettes with ASW capability )
( also 10 OPV are planed .. the first OPV enter service in 2023 )

-- Greece has no Aircraft Carrier
-- Turkiye has 1 light Aircraft Carrier to carry 80 UCAVs

-- Greece buys 3 FTI Frigates between 2024 and 2027
-- Turkiye produce 4 ISTIF class Frigates between 2023 and 2027
( also TF-2000 class Destroyer under development )



*even Turkish ISTIF class Frigate enter service in 2023 , Greek FTI Frigate enter service in 2024

ISTIF class Frigate*

GENESIS Combat Management System
400 km HAZAR AESA Radar
ASELSAN ALPER LPI Surface Radar
AKREP (AKR-D Block B-1/2) Fire Control Radar
ASELSAN Piri IRST
TBT-01 Yakamoz or Fersah Hull Mounted Sonar
SeaEye-AHTAPOT EO Reconnaisance and Survellience System
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
16 cells VLS

-- 1 x 76 mm Gun
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 250 km )
-- 64 x HISAR Air Defense Missiles
-- 1 x GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- 6 x Torpedos
-- 2 x 25 mm Aselsan STOP Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter

ISTIF class Frigate under construction


----------



## MMM-E

*Its power of balance in the region




Hellenic Navy vs Turkish Navy*


Hellenic Navy 13 Frigates armed with 144 Sea Sparrow and 64 ESSM ( total of 208 SAMs )
Turkish Navy 16 Frigates armed with 64 Sea Sparrow and 320 ESSM and 288 SM-1MR ( total of 672 SAMs )

Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Greece+Egypt Navies combined


Hellenic Navy has 4 ASW Aircrafts
Turkish Navy has 12 ASW Aircrafts

Turkish Navy has more ASW Aircrafts than Greece+Egypt combined



*Greek Frigates can not stop Turkish AKINCI UCAVs*

as of 2021 , Hellenic Navy 13 Frigates armed with 19-50 km SAMs

-- ELLI class Frigate armed with 16 x Sea Sparrow SAMs
-- HYDRA class Frigate armed with 16 x ESSM SAMs


Turkish AKINCI UCAVs to carry 4 x TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles with range of 150 km


10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 40 TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles for swarm attack on Greek Frigate
and GAME OVER !


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> keep dreaming daydreamer fan boys who are on drugs
> 
> only one Country was bankrupt in the region .... its Greece . lol
> 
> 
> Turkish Armed Forces kicked all enemies in İraq,Syria,Azerbaijan,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
> Thanks to Turkish Defense İndustry
> 
> 
> btw what a joke
> "" 85 F-16’s upgraded to F-16V, Orion’s upgraded, 24 Rafales on order, the Navy is receiving new ships ""
> 
> so weak to compare with Turkish Military power and projects
> 
> only Turkish Missiles will be enough to turn all those platforms into crap of metal
> 
> tiny weak bankrupt Greece hidding behind USA-France and dreaming to match with regional power Turkiye


Aren't you tired of posting the same things again and again? It's like reading c/p texts. 





MMM-E said:


> Why 99% of ur Chinese,Greek,İranian posts are lie and slander ?


So Chinese,Persian,Arab,Greek and others are wrong,but you are always right? And you know everything?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> So Chinese,Persian,Arab,Greek and others are wrong,but you are always right? And you know everything?




Then answer my question

What about 99% are just concepts and not real ? which one ?

Only TF-2000 class Destroyer , HURJET Fighter Jet and MIUS unmanned Fighter Jet are under development
rest of them are in service or under construction


I am saying again
full of lies and slander to show Turkiye as a weak Country to calm your butthurt feelings


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Then answer my question
> 
> What about 99% are just concepts and not real ? which one ?
> 
> Only TF-2000 class Destroyer , HURJET Fighter Jet and MIUS unmanned Fighter Jet are under development
> rest of them are in service or under construction
> 
> 
> I am saying again
> full of lies and slander to show Turkiye as a weak Country to calm your butthurt feelings


I think there is a different Turkey in your mind,that is a superpower and a different one that everyone else sees.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> I think there is a different Turkey in your mind,that is a superpower and a different one that everyone else sees.



still same post again and again with full of lie and slander


I never said that Turkiye is super power
I just showing Turkish Military Power to harm enemies in the region


stop making demagogue and answer my question

What about 99% are just concepts and not real ? which one ?


Your weak Hellenic Navy can not stop even Turkish UCAV fire power
still dreaming to match with regional power Turkiye


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Your weak Hellenic Navy can not stop even Turkish UCAV fire power
> still dreaming to match with regional power Turkiye


See? This is the kind of posting that people are fed up with and you don't understand. This is what people try to tell you,your posts are full of arrogance and boasting. Even when someone is trying to talk to you in a friendly manner,you still talk to them as if they are stupid.

When you talk like that,how do you expect people to take you seriously? I'm still here trying to make you understand what is wrong with your posting.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> When you talk like that,how do you expect people to take you seriously? I'm still here trying to make you understand what is wrong with your posting.



if all of You talk a liar then what can I take you seriously?

-- You always tried to deflect the facts
-- Chinese guy says 99% are just concepts and not real
-- Another guy says before Turkey inducts all these weapon systems into their armed forces they’re bankrupt

full of defamation ... but not real military knowledge



I show you Turkish UCAV fire power to hit Greek Frigates

*how can a Greek Frigate which armed with only 16 SAMs survive against swarm attack of 40 TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles ?*

zero chance

and this superior military capability is belong to the Turkish Armed Forces
even French Navy can not stop Turkish fire power in the Eastern Mediterranean

its not arrogance and boasting ..... its reality


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> if all of You talk a liar then what can I take you seriously?
> 
> -- You always tried to deflect the facts
> -- Chinese guy says 99% are just concepts and not real
> -- Another guy says before Turkey inducts all these weapon systems into their armed forces they’re bankrupt
> 
> full of defamation ... but not real military knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> I show you Turkish UCAV fire power to hit Greek Frigates
> 
> *how can a Greek Frigate which armed with only 16 SAMs survive against swarm attack of 40 TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missiles ?*
> 
> zero chance
> 
> and this superior military capability is belong to the Turkish Armed Forces
> even French Navy can not stop Turkish fire power in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> its not arrogance and boasting ..... its reality


There you go again. You accuse everyone of lying and defamation.


----------



## Michel Niesten

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye 80 F-16’s upgraded to F-16V and 40 new F-16V on order .. also game changer S400 AD System


That order is not confirmed. They put a request at the US Government. First, they have to wait for a positive answer, which is not sure. Second, it will take at least 5-10 years to complete this project (if it happens, if Turkey has the funds). And that’s only that part of your text. For all the ships, drones you mention, that will also take years and years to complete, and a lot of money. Further I’m not gonna react to this anymore, all you do is copy your previous text again and again. Very uninteresting to follow. If I read it once, I don’t need to read it again and again.
So, dream on and live on in your fantasy world, Erdogan Fanboy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Michel Niesten said:


> That order is not confirmed. They put a request at the US Government. First, they have to wait for a positive answer, which is not sure. Second, it will take at least 5-10 years to complete this project (if it happens, if Turkey has the funds). And that’s only that part of your text. For all the ships, drones you mention, that will also take years and years to complete, and a lot of money. Further I’m not gonna react to this anymore, all you do is copy your previous text again and again. Very uninteresting to follow. If I read it once, I don’t need to read it again and again.
> So, dream on and live on in your fantasy world, Erdogan Fanboy.


They Congress does not give them the F-16Vs. Many senators and lawmakers said it.

And their projects often stop for years. The Turkish foreign policy doesn't help them either.

You said it well,bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Michel Niesten said:


> That order is not confirmed. They put a request at the US Government. First, they have to wait for a positive answer, which is not sure. Second, it will take at least 5-10 years to complete this project (if it happens, if Turkey has the funds). And that’s only that part of your text. For all the ships, drones you mention, that will also take years and years to complete, and a lot of money. Further I’m not gonna react to this anymore, all you do is copy your previous text again and again. Very uninteresting to follow. If I read it once, I don’t need to read it again and again.
> So, dream on and live on in your fantasy world, Erdogan Fanboy.






*1 --* Turkey spent even around $100 billion for humanitarian aid to muslim countries in the last 10 years
Turkey would buy Greek+Egyptian+İsraeli Airforces combined for $100 billion

*2 --* of course it will take time ... but not 10 years
Turkey will not make same mistake to wait 40 F-16V for 10 years
2 days ago ERDOGAN said to BIDEN sell F-16s to Turkey or give back our $1,4 billion

Turkey modernized 163 F-16s to block 52 standard in just 4 years between 2011 and 2015
Turkey itself will modernize 80 F-16s to block70 standard


if no F-16 too , then ERDOGAN will work with Russia for SU-35 , SU-57 , 2nd batch of S400s and many more


*3 --* now Turkey has already strongest Navy in the region

if Greece buys 3 FTI Frigates between 2024 and 2027
Turkey produce 4 ISTIF Frigates , 5 OPV and 1 TF-2000 class Destroyer until 2027


*4--* Greece has no any UCAV
as of 2021 , Turkey has 150+ TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR and AKINCI UCAVs

Turkey has more UCAVs than even all Europe combined




You anti-ERDOGAN fanboy .... loser keep dreaming .. dream is free

Your weak Countries could not beat the Turks in Syria , Azerbaijan , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkey modernized 163 F-16s to block 52 standard in just 4 years between 2011 and 2015
> Turkey itself will modernize 80 F-16s to block70 standard


Well then stop asking the Americans for F-16Vs and upgrade them yourselves,if you can. 



MMM-E said:


> Your weak Countries could not beat the Turks in Syria , Azerbaijan , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean


The same tape playing again and again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Well then stop asking the Americans for F-16Vs and upgrade them yourselves,if you can.



We can do it as like Turkey modernize 35 F-16 block30s with indigenous Systems ( USA gave source codes to Turkey for 35 F-16 block30s )


but USA should allow Turkey to modernize 80 F-16s with source codes ... ( without source codes Turkey can not integrate indigenous systems ... then to use only American systems )





Foinikas said:


> The same tape playing again and again...



its reality , even hurts someone


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> its reality , even hurts someone


You just say it again and again to believe it.


----------



## MMM-E

*The liquid fuel RAMJET project has reached its conclusion. in 2022*




According to Industry and Technology Minister Mustafa Varank. the first Ramjet prototype for the GOKHAN air to air Missile will be available in 2022

https://www.turdef.com/Article/ramjet-gokhan-prototype-will-be-available-soon/840


-- BOZDOGAN WVR air to air Missile
-- GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile
-- GOKHAN Ramjet powered long range air to air Missile ..... ( similar to METEOR )



*Ramjet powered long range air to air Missile GOKHAN and MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet will be game changer in the region*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*The production of MMU's parts will be completed by the end of 2022. Parts production has started now*




TUSAŞ General Manager Temel Kotil announced that they have produced the first part of the National Combat Aircraft






Roll out : 18 march 2023
First flight : 18 march 2025
First delivery : 18 march 2028






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456152252301910019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*ARAT Project to power Cruise Missiles*



Today,a cooperation protocol was signed between the Presidency of Defense Industry and KALE-Arge






In this context, a turbojet engine called ARAT ( fish of death in Turkish mythology) will be developed which is more efficient than the KTJ-3200 turbojet Engine with less fuel consumption and higher thrust

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*We will eliminate all threats in the strongest way with the SİPER which will include in the inventory in 2023*




We have successfully completed another stage in the development of our long-range and high altitude national air defense system SIPER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> *We will eliminate all threats in the strongest way with the SİPER which will include in the inventory in 2023*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have successfully completed another stage in the development of our long-range and high altitude national air defense system SIPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 790561
> 
> View attachment 790563



This sort of deserves it's own thread? I just by chance clicked on it and if not I wouldn't have seen it


----------



## Agha Sher

Comparing Turkey's and Greece's military capabilities does not makes a lot of sense anymore. Turkey is already significantly ahead and they are making the gap larger day by day thanks to a surprisingly efficient and strong defence industry. Yes Greece has a formidable air force but Turkey is so far ahead in many other field that the aggregated capabilities clearly favours them.

On the other hand, the objectives of both forces are different. Greece is focused at self-defence, and tbh they would give Turkey a hell of a fight even though they might end up losing in the end (assuming external intervention). Turkey's focus the other hand is offensive power projection. We seen Turkey's strategy displayed in Qatar, Azerbaijan, Syria and Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Agha Sher said:


> Comparing Turkey's and Greece's military capabilities does not makes a lot of sense anymore. Turkey is already significantly ahead and they are making the gap larger day by day thanks to a surprisingly efficient and strong defence industry. Yes Greece has a formidable air force but Turkey is so far ahead in many other field that the aggregated capabilities clearly favours them.
> 
> On the other hand, the objectives of both forces are different. Greece is focused at self-defence, and tbh they would give Turkey a hell of a fight even though they might end up losing in the end (assuming external intervention). Turkey's focus the other hand is offensive power projection. We seen Turkey's strategy displayed in Qatar, Azerbaijan, Syria and Libya.


I agree with the whole post. Our doctrine is purely of defence. But Erdogan's Turkey wants to play a bigger role in the entire region and not only there. It wants to gain power and influence in Africa,the Middle-East and Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

retaxis said:


> Turks are only roughly 50million in middle east (rest are kurds/armenians etc in Turkey) and compared to 100mil + Shia and 300mil + arabs Turks are small nation indeed. That is why they are always so aggressive and boasting but no one else takes them seriously.



You're oversimplifying it. Turks might be a minority in the region BUT they are more than persians AND the arabs are not united at all. Azerbaijan is a Turk shia country i.e. you can't really say Turks vs Shia. Also, you are ignoring significant Turk minorities in Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria and Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

retaxis said:


> Turks are only roughly 50million in middle east (rest are kurds/armenians etc in Turkey) and compared to 100mil + Shia and 300mil + arabs Turks are small nation indeed. That is why they are always so aggressive and boasting but no one else takes them seriously.


Kurds ok,but Armenians are very few.

@Agha Sher is right. 

But the problem is this fixation by the AKP government in Turkey to make the country an empire again. Meddling here and there when they can actually be peaceful and cooperate.

Anyway,on our part,I heard last night on the news that the Air Force wants to buy 18-24 F-35s.


----------



## MMM-E

*The first live fire test was successfully carried out in October with the SOM-J 5th generation Cruise Missile*



Lenght : 3,9 m
Weight : 540 kg
Warhead : 140 kg
Range : 275+ km
Speed : 0.94 mach
Guidance : INS / GPS , TRN , IBN , ATR
Seeker : Imaging Infrared ( IIR )

-- Stealth capability
-- Resistant to Countermeasures
-- Network-Centric Operations Compliance
-- Selectable Strike Parameters
-- In-flight Destination Update
-- Universal Weapon Interface Compatibility


*SOM-J is designed to be used against heavily protected land and sea targets*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*SSB signed contracts and mass production statements of intent for the supply of 9 different types of Unmanned Ground Vehicles in light, medium and heavy class*




*Heavy*
FNSS_Savunma

*Medium*
Aselsan
Best Group
ElektrolandD

*Light *
Arox
ElektrolandD
Esetron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*BAYKAR signed AI-322F Turbofan Engine purchasing agreement with Ivchenko-Progress for MIUS unmanned Fighter Jet*















*MIUS unmanned Fighter Jet*

Endurance : 5 Hours
Operational altitude: 35.000 ft
Cruise speed : 0.6 mach and supersonic 1,4 mach for superprototype
MTOW : 6.000 kg
Payload : 1.500 kg
Combat radius : 500 nm

-- AESA radar and next-generation avionics, sensor fusion
-- Internal weapon stations
-- Digital camouflage
-- Stealth flight capability
-- The ability to hide from Radars
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
-- Take-off and landing capability from short-runway aircraft carriers
-- Line of sight and beyond line of sight communication
-- Automatic take-off and landing

-- SOM-J Cruise Missile
-- GOKDOGAN BVR air to air Missile

The first flight of a superprototype in 2023





-- MIUS will have stealth capability with Internal weapon stations
-- MIUS will have AESA Radar - also data link for cooperative engagement capability to use 600 km EIRS early warning AESA Radar and 450 km CAFRAD naval AESA Radar to detect Rafale or SU-35 and to guide GOKHAN ramjet engine long range air to air missiles on Rafale or SU-35

stealth MIUS will detect Rafale , MIG-29M2 , SU-35 , F-15 , before they detect MIUS and game over in BVR combat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*FNSS Shadow Rider - Heavy Class Unmanned Ground Vehicle*




Combat Weight : 13.500 kg
Engine : Diesel
Length : 5.5 m
Width : 3.0 m
Height (Hull) : 2.0 m

Max. Road Speed : 50 km/h
Range : 450 km












https://www.fnss.com.tr/en/products/shadow-rider-unmanned-ground-vehicles/shadow-rider-technical-specifications


----------



## Battlion25

MMM-E said:


> *We will eliminate all threats in the strongest way with the SİPER which will include in the inventory in 2023*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have successfully completed another stage in the development of our long-range and high altitude national air defense system SIPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 790561
> 
> View attachment 790563



Yet again something That peaks my interest I will add it to my cart


----------



## Agha Sher

MMM-E said:


> *FNSS Shadow Rider - Heavy Class Unmanned Ground Vehicle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Weight : 13.500 kg
> Engine : Diesel
> Length : 5.5 m
> Width : 3.0 m
> Height (Hull) : 2.0 m
> 
> Max. Road Speed : 50 km/h
> Range : 450 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 792700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fnss.com.tr/en/products/shadow-rider-unmanned-ground-vehicles/shadow-rider-technical-specifications



I don't understand why such a large platform is so underarmed? What is all that space for when the only arms is a 20mm canon. Should at least also have a few ATGM and Cirit missiles


----------



## Titanium100

Agha Sher said:


> I don't understand for why such a large platform is so underarmed? What is all that space for when the only armenians is a 20mm canon. Should at least also have a few ATGM and Cirit missiles



Do you happen to be on defensehub


----------



## Agha Sher

Titanium100 said:


> Do you happen to be on defensehub


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*STM500* *Mini Attack Submarine*



The design has been completed and it is planned to start construction in 2022

STM500 Mini Attack Submarine can be game changer in Aegean

-- 42 m
-- 550 tons
-- speeds of around 18 knots
-- range 4.500 nm
-- accommodate 18 crew members
-- operate at depths of more than 250 meters for 30 days
-- with a 6-person Special Forces team
-- powered by two diesel generators and Lithium-Ion batteries.


----------



## MMM-E

*The first Logistics Support Ship to be delivered at the end of November*



Long: 106.51 m
Width: 16.80 m
Cargo Capacity: 4.880 tons
Range : 9500 nm
Speed: 12 knots 


The first Logistics Support Ship to be delivered at the end of November 2021
The second Logistics Support Ship to be delivered at the end of february 2024


----------



## MMM-E

*MS-500V Turboprop Engine for the new variant of AKINCI UCAV*



MS-500V Turboprop engines will be used in the new variant of AKINCI UCAV

The current AI-450T engines used in AKINCI UCAV have 450hp, while the MS-500V engine will have 1050hp


In this way, AKINCI's engine power will more than double, increasing from 900hp to 2100hp. 

-- increase the carrying capacity
-- it will be able to serve longer periods with heavier loads at higher altitude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> *MS-500V Turboprop Engine for the new variant of AKINCI UCAV*
> 
> 
> 
> MS-500V Turboprop engines will be used in the new variant of AKINCI UCAV
> 
> The current AI-450T engines used in AKINCI UCAV have 450hp, while the MS-500V engine will have 1050hp
> 
> 
> In this way, AKINCI's engine power will more than double, increasing from 900hp to 2100hp.
> 
> -- increase the carrying capacity
> -- it will be able to serve longer periods with heavier loads at higher altitude
> 
> View attachment 793807
> 
> View attachment 793808



Looks good quite and seems like a small engine for a large drone


----------



## MMM-E

Titanium100 said:


> Looks good quite and seems like a small engine for a large drone



AKINCI's engine power will more than double, increasing from 900hp to 2100hp.


*to able carrying 3 SOM-J Cruise Missiles with range of 275 km ( land attack - anti ship capabilities )*

10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 30 SOM-J cruise missiles for swarm attack on enemy Frigate and Game over !

30 SOM-J cruise missiles = $30 million
Enemy Frigate : $500 million












10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 40 TRLG-230 supersonic missiles for swarm attack on enemy Frigate and Game over !

TRLG-230 supersonic missile

Range : 150 km
Warhead : 50 kg







soon 10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 60 KUZGUN-TJ missiles for swarm attack on enemy Frigate and Game over !

KUZGUN-TJ joint strike missile

Range : 250 km
Warhead : 25-60 kg








AKINCI UCAVs with 12 hard points to carry air to air Missiles

25 km BOZDOGAN
65-100 km GOKDOGAN

















10 AKINCI UCAVs to carry 160 MIZRAK anti Tank missiles, each capable of destroying a Tank







10 AKINCI UCAVs to carry 80 MAM-T laser guided Bombs each capable of destroying a Tank from 30 km away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

MMM-E said:


> AKINCI's engine power will more than double, increasing from 900hp to 2100hp.
> 
> 
> *to able carrying 3 SOM-J Cruise Missiles with range of 275 km ( land attack - anti ship capabilities )*
> 
> 10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 30 SOM-J cruise missiles for swarm attack on enemy Frigate and Game over !
> 
> 30 SOM-J cruise missiles = $30 million
> Enemy Frigate : $500 million
> 
> View attachment 794593
> 
> View attachment 794596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 40 TRLG-230 supersonic missiles for swarm attack on enemy Frigate and Game over !
> 
> TRLG-230 supersonic missile
> 
> Range : 150 km
> Warhead : 50 kg
> 
> View attachment 794600
> 
> 
> 
> soon 10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 60 KUZGUN-TJ missiles for swarm attack on enemy Frigate and Game over !
> 
> KUZGUN-TJ joint strike missile
> 
> Range : 250 km
> Warhead : 25-60 kg
> 
> View attachment 794613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKINCI UCAVs with 12 hard points to carry 12 air to air Missiles
> 
> 25 km BOZDOGAN
> 65-100 km GOKDOGAN
> 
> View attachment 794604
> 
> View attachment 794606
> 
> View attachment 794607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 AKINCI UCAVs to carry 160 MIZRAK anti Tank missiles, each capable of destroying a Tank
> View attachment 794614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 AKINCI UCAVs to carry 80 MAM-T laser guided Bombs each capable of destroying a Tank from 30 km away
> View attachment 794615



275 KM cruise what type of Cruise missile is that? I mean the *SOM-J Cruise Missiles*


----------



## MMM-E

Titanium100 said:


> 275 KM cruise what type of Cruise missile is that? I mean the *SOM-J Cruise Missiles*




*There will be SOM-A , SOM-B , SOM-C and SOM-J variants*


SOM-B air launched Cruise Missile







SOM-J is 5th gen stealth Cruise Missile that is mounted inside the aircraft and below the wing for use against heavily defended land and naval targets

*Platforms*
F-16
AKINCI
MIUS
MMU


*Technical Specifications*

*Length*3.9 m*Weight*540 kg*Range*275 km*Guidance*INS/GPS/TRN/ GRNS/ATA*Warhead Type*High-Explosive Fragmentation, Armour Piercing

*Warhead Weight*140 kg*Seeker*IIR*Platforms*F-35 [JSF] F-16*Speed*High Subsonic



MIUS unmanned Fighter Jet + SOM-J Cruise Missile will be lethal weapon combination

















Roketsan - SOM-J Stand-Off Missile







www.roketsan.com.tr


----------



## MMM-E

*ERDOGAN : The first Aircraft Carrier was not a large-scale one. 
We have agreed on the construction of a large scale Aircraft Carrier 
( 17.11.2021 )*



Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Wednesday that Turkey hopes to increase defense cooperation with NATO ally Spain through the purchase of a second Aircraft Carrier

TCG ANADOLU 





*Turkey, Spain discuss sale of Aircraft Carrier, Submarine*









Military Daily News


Daily updates of everything that you need know about what is going on in the military community and abroad including military gear and equipment, breaking news, international news and more.




www.military.com







*10 AH-1W Super Cobra Attack Helicopters will be delivered to the Turkish Navy to use on TCG ANADOLU in 2022*


----------



## aziqbal

why not T129 for the Navy ?

and looks like Turkish UCAVs will be deadly for enemy navies just like the UAV are for the land armies in Azerbaijan, Libya and Syria


----------



## MMM-E

aziqbal said:


> why not T129 for the Navy ?



Turkey bought AH-1W Super Cobra Attack Helicopters from the United States Marine Corps
therefore AH-1Ws are compatible with sea conditions


but TAI needs to adapt the T-129 attack Helicopter to sea conditions
For the T-129 to be durable in sea conditions , all metal parts must be coated with corrosion resistant material


*in future , T-929 ATAK-II ( naval variant ) will replace AH-1W Super Cobras for the TCG ANADOLU*


----------



## MMM-E

aziqbal said:


> and looks like Turkish UCAVs will be deadly for enemy navies just like the UAV are for the land armies in Azerbaijan, Libya and Syria




Turkey’s extensive deployment of UCAVs in its fight in Syria , Libya ,Azerbaijan has put forward a new military doctrine in the world

Turkey is the first country in the World that used UCAVs ( TB-2 and ANKA-S ) as close air support to destroy Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Air Defense Systems , etc



AKINCI and AKSUNGUR UCAVs will be game changer in the Eastern Mediterranean

*AKSUNGUR UCAV to hunt enemy Submarines*
-- SONOBOUY Pod capable to host 18 sonobuoys and to receive their signals providing the data to the AKSUNGUR UCAV to detect Submarines
-- ORKA Torpedos

*AKINCI UCAV to hunt enemy Warships*
-- AESA Radar , Datalink
-- 150 km TRLG-230 , 250 km KUZGUN-TJ , 275 km SOM-J Missiles



*good luck to enemies , they will need it*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

aziqbal said:


> and looks like Turkish UCAVs will be deadly for enemy navies just like the UAV are for the land armies



I think MIUS would be even much for deadly even for fighter jets


----------



## Battlion25

MMM-E said:


> *There will be SOM-A , SOM-B , SOM-C and SOM-J variants*
> 
> 
> SOM-B air launched Cruise Missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOM-J is 5th gen stealth Cruise Missile that is mounted inside the aircraft and below the wing for use against heavily defended land and naval targets
> 
> *Platforms*
> F-16
> AKINCI
> MIUS
> MMU
> 
> 
> *Technical Specifications*
> 
> *Length*3.9 m*Weight*540 kg*Range*275 km*Guidance*INS/GPS/TRN/ GRNS/ATA*Warhead Type*High-Explosive Fragmentation, Armour Piercing
> 
> *Warhead Weight*140 kg*Seeker*IIR*Platforms*F-35 [JSF] F-16*Speed*High Subsonic
> 
> 
> 
> MIUS unmanned Fighter Jet + SOM-J Cruise Missile will be lethal weapon combination
> View attachment 794667
> 
> View attachment 794666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roketsan - SOM-J Stand-Off Missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.roketsan.com.tr



It has good payload for it's size


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> The same tape playing again and again...



You are a curious case you don't talk anything else except Turkey while there is 206 sovereign states in the world but it seems like for you everything is Turkey.. Do you secretly love Turkey..  Or food passion a Turkey on Thanksgiving day.

Also there is no open enmity between Turkey and Greece in this age and time meaning there is a clear treaty between them so there is no surpirse or hositilty hence there is no need for being threatened but I do agree there is some competition but not hostility there is clear difference between these. The Greek in Athens knows the least likely thing to happen is a turkish aggresion and vice versa in Turkey.. But than again what is the Turkish obsession? For 100 years there has been a treaty and even to allies later. I feel like you overreact in your worldview. I could have understood if you were like this if there was no alliance between you or no treaty but the situation is different today shouldn't you adjust to that and keep it to the competition level


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> You are a curious case you don't talk anything else except Turkey while there is 206 sovereign states in the world but it seems like for you everything is Turkey.. Do you secretly love Turkey..  Or food passion a Turkey on Thanksgiving day.


Lol you do see me in other threads as well! 😂😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> Lol you do see me in other threads as well! 😂😂😂



I have seen you in many turkish related but i do enjoy your posts keep them coming


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> The Greek in Athens knows the least likely thing to happen is a turkish aggresion and vice versa in Turkey.. But than again what is the Turkish obsession? For 100 years there has been a treaty and even to allies later. I feel like you overreact in your worldview. I could have understood if you were like this if there was no alliance between you or no treaty but the situation is different today shouldn't you adjust to that and keep it to the competition level


We did almost go to war three times the last 35 years. Sismik crisis,Imia crisis and in a smaller scale in 2019-2020.

Man,you feel I'm obsessed but I'm not. No more than you are with India at least. This is a defence forum. Most of the threads are about Pakistan,India,China and southeast Asian stuff. I don't know much about Pakistani politics and things that you guys discuss. So I end up talking about my region here and try to offer you the other side of the story when it comes to Turkey. That's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> We did almost go to war three times the last 35 years. Sismik crisis,Imia crisis and in a smaller scale in 2019-2020.
> 
> Man,you feel I'm obsessed but I'm not. No more than you are with India at least. This is a defence forum. Most of the threads are about Pakistan,India,China and southeast Asian stuff. I don't know much about Pakistani politics and things that you guys discuss. So I end up talking about my region here and try to offer you the other side of the story when it comes to Turkey. That's all.



Than that is fair enough.. I Actually don’t only talk about regional even tho i am heavy leaned on the east meaning Pakistan, China etc etc topics


----------



## Battlion25

Titanium100 said:


> Than that is fair enough..



You mean Hamajon instead or whatever he is called.. That guy should be given a Turkish citizenship by virtue of his service to Turkey


----------



## Battlion25

Botswana Imports from Turkey of Arms and ammunition, parts and accessories - 2022 Data 2023 Forecast 2002-2021 Historical


Botswana Imports from Turkey of Arms and ammunition, parts and accessories was US$90.87 Thousand during 2021, according to the United Nations COMTRADE database on international trade. Botswana Imports from Turkey of Arms and ammunition, parts and accessories - data, historical chart and...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey’s defense industry rolls up sleeves for Aircraft Carrier*




TCG ANADOLU ( in service by 2022 )
TCG TRAKYA ( planned )
Aircraft Carrier ( planned )


As the Turkish defense industry prepares the flagship to-be Amphibious Assault ship TCG ANADOLU for delivery, plans to build an Aircraft Carrier also feature prominently on the country's agenda

ISMAIL DEMIR, head of the Presidency of Defense Industries outlined that building an Aircraft Carrier should be considered part of Turkey's vision of being a global power


*TCG ANADOLU*







*TCG TRAKYA*

TCG TRAKYA will be the world's first UCAV carrier which is designed and planned directly for this purpose.













Turkey’s defense industry rolls up sleeves for aircraft carrier


As the Turkish defense industry prepares the flagship-to-be amphibious assault ship TCG Anadolu – a landing helicopter dock (LHD) vessel – for...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Fire Power of the Turkish Armed Forces*



-- ATMACA
-- SLAM-ER
-- HARPOON
-- J600T
-- TRG-300
-- BORA
-- SOM
-- TRLG-230
-- POPEYE


----------



## Abid123

MMM-E said:


> *MS-500V Turboprop Engine for the new variant of AKINCI UCAV*
> 
> 
> 
> MS-500V Turboprop engines will be used in the new variant of AKINCI UCAV
> 
> The current AI-450T engines used in AKINCI UCAV have 450hp, while the MS-500V engine will have 1050hp
> 
> 
> In this way, AKINCI's engine power will more than double, increasing from 900hp to 2100hp.
> 
> -- increase the carrying capacity
> -- it will be able to serve longer periods with heavier loads at higher altitude
> 
> View attachment 793807
> 
> View attachment 793808


How many anti-ship missiles can 1 Akinci UCAV carry'? 2?


----------



## MMM-E

Abid123 said:


> How many anti-ship missiles can 1 Akinci UCAV carry'? 2?



with MS-500V Engine AKINCI's engine power will more than double, increasing from 900hp to 2100hp
that means more payload


2 or 3 x SOM-J with IIR guided ( range of 275 km )

4 x TRLG-230 laser guided ( range of 150 km )

6 x KUZGUN-TJ with IIR guided ( range of 250 km )


SOM--J , TRLG-230 and KUZGUN-TJ Missiles can hit Warships .....
and even French Frigates can not intercept swarm attack of 40 TRLG-230 or 60 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles


----------



## MMM-E

*TCG UFUK* *Intelligence Ship entered the inventory 
( only Turkey in the region and a few in the World )* 



TCG UFUK equipped with intelligence systems developed by ASELSAN.
the equipment activities for Signal Intelligence (SIGINT & ELINT) capabilities

The ship has antenna hardware similar to the MPAR radar system


----------



## MMM-E

*aziqbal*


"" you have lost all credibility if you think Royal Marines are rubbish

you lot send your women to fight while you it at home being a keyboard warrior

example of a loser

Saddam had 4th largest army in the World then what happened ? got wiped

delusional you are ""


you are real delusional
go and watch more James Bond movies ... 
what happened USSR and USA in Afghanistan ? they ran away like little girls


and you are so disgusting to attack Turkish Women

Turks never send women to fight
We Turks are real warriors who ruled pakistanis,indians,persians,greeks,arabs for centuries
know your place


and only ignorant boys can compare pathetic Arab İraq Army with the Turkish Army
Arabs dont know even how to fight

Turkish Army has everything , great history , technology , combat experience , high discipline and defense industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## retaxis

MMM-E said:


> *aziqbal*
> 
> 
> "" you have lost all credibility if you think Royal Marines are rubbish
> 
> you lot send your women to fight while you it at home being a keyboard warrior
> 
> example of a loser
> 
> Saddam had 4th largest army in the World then what happened ? got wiped
> 
> delusional you are ""
> 
> 
> you are real delusional
> go and watch more James Bond movies ...
> what happened USSR and USA in Afghanistan ? they ran away like little girls
> 
> 
> and you are so disgusting to attack Turkish Women
> 
> Turks never send women to fight
> We Turks are real warriors who ruled pakistanis,indians,persians,greeks,arabs for centuries
> know your place
> 
> 
> and only ignorant boys can compare pathetic Arab İraq Army with the Turkish Army
> Arabs dont know even how to fight
> 
> Turkish Army has everything , great history , technology , combat experience , high discipline and defense industry


If Turkey so great why Turkey such a small country and not bigger like US/RUssia/China or even India?


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> If Turkey so great why Turkey such a small country and not bigger like US/RUssia/China or even India?




Turkiye has many enemies and traitors

Your Countries are so lucky not to fight against USA,İsrael,France,Egypt,The Uae,S.Arabia,Greece,Armenia,Russia,İran,ASSAD,HAFTAR,Pkk/Ypg,FETO in İraq ,Syria , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean


since 2013 there is asymmetric-economic war between Turkiye and USA-İsrael-France and their proxies/terrorists

USA attack Turkish currency

1 USD has risen to 13,8 TL from 1,8 TL between 2013 and 2021
Turkish currency dropped by 766% ..... ( this is not normal )


----------



## Titanium100

retaxis said:


> If Turkey so great why Turkey such a small country and not bigger like US/RUssia/China or even India?



What kind of stupid reasoning is that? If size was anything Brazil or Australia would have been superpowers hack Algeria is militarily better armed then Brazil.. Size means nothing example Congo is huge


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkey hold a tender for the manufacturing of 3 new Frigates *



The defense of the “Blue Homeland,” which Turkey calls the seas surrounding the country, occupies an important place in these efforts


Length : 113m
Displacement : 3000 tons
Range : 6000 nm
Speed : 29 knots

ADVENT Combat Management System
400 km HAZAR AESA Radar
ASELSAN ALPER LPI Surface Radar
AKREP (AKR-D Block B-1/2) Fire Control Radar
ASELSAN Piri IRST
TBT-01 Yakamoz or Fersah Hull Mounted Sonar
SeaEye-AHTAPOT EO Reconnaisance and Survellience System
Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
16 cells VLS

-- 1 x 76 mm Gun
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles ( 250 km )
-- 64 x HISAR Air Defense Missiles
-- 1 x GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- 6 x ORKA Torpedos
-- 2 x 25 mm Aselsan STOP Machine Gun Platforms
-- 1 x Sikorsky S70 Seahawk ASW Helicopter


















Turkey gears up to build 3 new domestic warships


Turkey’s top defense industry body announced Wednesday that it will hold a tender for the manufacturing of three new frigates as part of the National...




www.dailysabah.com







*USA , İtaly and the Netherlands use embargo on Turkish Frigate program*

-- MK-41 VLS
-- Otomelera 76 mm Gun
-- Phalanx CIWS
-- ESSM air Defense Missile
-- SMART-SMK-II Radar



*Turkish Defense Industry develops indigenous System to kick embargo

MKE Naval 76 mm Gun





MIDLAS VLS*





*ADVENT Combat Management System*





*ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System*




*ALPER LPI Surface Radar*





*GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS*





*ORKA Leightweight Torpedo*





*HIZIR Soft-Kill Torpedo Countermeasure System*





*ATMACA network enabled anti ship Missile*





*HISAR and SIPER surface to air Missiles*









*HAZAR AESA Naval Radar



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

MMM-E said:


> Arabs dont know even how to fight


Not exactly true. Many of the Mujahideen that fought the Soviet Union were Arabs.


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan VURAL Radar Electronic Warfare System delivered to the Turkish Armed Forces*




VURAL Radar Electronic Warfare System consists of Electronic Support and Electronic Attack subsystems.

-- Radar Electronic Support subsystems detect the enemy radar and radar-guided target systems and extract technical information from these systems

-- Radar Electronic Attack subsystem on the other hand perform electronic attacks in order to reduce/destroy the effectiveness of the said target systems in the field


----------



## Titanium100

@MMM-E is that really you? Seems like you recovered from the dawn of the death..

Just kidding with you. I have technically missed some of your posts you have been gone for awhile welcome back


----------



## MMM-E

*New flight record from ANKA-S UCAV *



ANKA-S has achieved new successes which broke the record for the longest flight by making 30-hours and 30-minutes mission flight in a sortie


ANKA-S has a payload capacity of 350 kilograms and an airtime of 30 hours and 30 minutes is estimated to be in the “next-generation ANKA” configuration with Beyond Line of Sight (BLOS) capabilities through Satellite links













Turkish Aerospace's Anka UCAV sets flight record at over 30 hours


Turkey's Anka medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) has set a new flight record on Tuesday by staying in the air...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

Amphibious Assault Ship TCG ANADOLU begins sea tests​


TCG ANADOLU will be added to the inventory by the end of 2022

For its airpower, AH-1W attack helicopters are expected to be deployed initially, before Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) made Atak-2 Attack Helicopters tailored for naval platforms replace those particular choppers.

TCG Anadolu is also expected to be deployed with TB-3 UCAVs a first in its kind.



















Turkey’s amphibious assault ship Anadolu begins sea tests


Sea tests began for Turkey’s multipurpose amphibious assault ship TCG Anadolu, according to an official from the shipyard that undertook the project...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

MMM-E said:


> *Aselsan VURAL Radar Electronic Warfare System delivered to the Turkish Armed Forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VURAL Radar Electronic Warfare System consists of Electronic Support and Electronic Attack subsystems.
> 
> -- Radar Electronic Support subsystems detect the enemy radar and radar-guided target systems and extract technical information from these systems
> 
> -- Radar Electronic Attack subsystem on the other hand perform electronic attacks in order to reduce/destroy the effectiveness of the said target systems in the field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 807634



The Aselsan Vural Radar is quite interesting and something Pakistan should look into


----------



## MMM-E

*MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet first flight in 2023*



Baykar MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet will be able to fight against the highest capacity Fighter Jets with specifically given its aggressive maneuvering capability and stealthiness against radars

Endurance : 5 Hours
Combat radius : 500 nm
Service ceiling : 35,000 ft
Cruise speed : supersonic 1,4 mach
Payload : 1.5 Tons

-- AESA radar and next-generation avionics, sensor fusion
-- Internal weapon stations
-- Stealth flight capability
-- The ability to hide from Radars
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
-- Turbofan engine

MIUS will be able to perform air to air combat , strategic attack missions, suppression/destruction of air defense systems and missile attack missions

The first flight of a superprototype in 2023
















FIGHTER UAV


With consideration of a future where air combat will be dominated by unmanned technology, our "Fighter UAV", being developed fully within Tu




baykartech.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

The first time, a successful firing of AKYA Torpedo was carried out from TCG PREVEZE Submarine using the MÜREN combat management system


----------



## Knockingdoors

MMM-E said:


> *MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet first flight in 2023*
> 
> 
> 
> Baykar MIUS unmanned stealth Fighter Jet will be able to fight against the highest capacity Fighter Jets with specifically given its aggressive maneuvering capability and stealthiness against radars
> 
> Endurance : 5 Hours
> Combat radius : 500 nm
> Service ceiling : 35,000 ft
> Cruise speed : supersonic 1,4 mach
> Payload : 1.5 Tons
> 
> -- AESA radar and next-generation avionics, sensor fusion
> -- Internal weapon stations
> -- Stealth flight capability
> -- The ability to hide from Radars
> -- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
> -- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
> -- Turbofan engine
> 
> MIUS will be able to perform air to air combat , strategic attack missions, suppression/destruction of air defense systems and missile attack missions
> 
> The first flight of a superprototype in 2023
> View attachment 823701
> 
> View attachment 823702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIGHTER UAV
> 
> 
> With consideration of a future where air combat will be dominated by unmanned technology, our "Fighter UAV", being developed fully within Tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baykartech.com



It's coming together quite nicely and I also like the design


----------



## MMM-E

*CAKIR New generation Cruise Missile*​

it will use the most modern systems in the world
next-generation swarm technologies as well as artificial intelligence


For example, KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet to fire 4 CAKIR cruise missiles
The first one, with electronic jamming capability will go ahead, and the other 3 will follow behind it. The first one will confuse the air defense systems, and the 3 following will hit the targets






It will be test-fired from the AKINCI UCAV in 2022 and platform integration to take place in 2023











*There is not yet such a detailed mini Cruise Missile in the world*

Range = 150 km
Diameter = 275 mm
Weight = 330 kg ( with booster )
Length = 4.1 m ( with booster )
Warhead = 70 kg
Speed = 0.75-0.85 Mach
Guidance = INS , IIR , RF , Hybrid (IIR+RF) Seeker , Radar Altimeter , Barometric Altimeter , Datalink


--The earth reference navigation system will be loaded into its memory. In the absence of GNSS, it will continue by looking at the map in its memory

-- High durability in GNSS jamming and deception environments thanks to the Anti-Jamming GNSS system

-- The passive hybrid ( RF+IIR) seeker

-- Network-centric warfare capability with Datalink

-- next-generation swarm technologies

-- artificial intelligence

-- Swarm concept that allows coordinated attack with a large number of ammunition.

-- Determining and changing the flight route

-- Ability to perform evasive maneuvers during the hit phase.

-- Low radar visibility due to its small dimensions and unique body design with radar absorber

-- Ability to detect damage.

-- sea skimming and terrain hugging

-- Usability from all manned and unmanned air, land and sea vehicles ( including transport aircrafts )



*The Turkish defense contractor ROKETSAN announced it had developed a new generation cruise missile that can be launched from land, sea and air platforms.*














It will also boast network-based datalink facilitates and human-in-the-loop capabilities for updating, attacking/re-attacking, or aborting targets mid-flight.


It will be equipped with the KTJ1750 indigenous turbo-jet engine developed by Kale Arge













Turkey develops new-gen cruise missile with range of 150 km


The Turkish defense contractor Roketsan Thursday announced it had developed a new generation cruise missile that can be launched from land, sea and air...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*STM500 Mini Submarines will be game changer*




Our STM500 Submarine, specially designed for shallow waters, capable of being submerged for 30 days and capable of firing 8 heavy torpedoes and guided missiles, will be a force multiplier in MAVI VATAN

42 m and 550 tons STM-500 Submarine armed with 8 AKYA heavyweight Torpedos
( No platform in the Aegean and in the Eastern Mediterranean will be safe once the STM500s are in the inventory )







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511752365732503558


----------



## MMM-E

UK lifts defense export ban on Turkey​
Amid war in Ukraine, the United Kingdom has lifted the defense industry export ban imposed on Turkey, Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu said Thursday.









UK lifts defense export ban on Turkey, Canada may be next: Çavuşoğlu


Amid war in Ukraine, the United Kingdom has lifted the defense industry export ban imposed on Turkey, Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu said Thursday....




www.dailysabah.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512364476816887810


*Turkish Navy delegates on the flight deck learning about the Flagship 08.04.2022*

HMS Queen Elizabeth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512174827209121796

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Offshore Patrol Vessel production has begun to be in service by 2023*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512353322174500867


----------



## MMM-E

*HISAR class Offshore Patrol Vessel*



The construction of 10 Vessels is planned
The first Ship is scheduled to be launched in 2023



The primary missions of the OPVs to protect the sovereignty rights within the scope of national and international law in low-risk Exclusive Economic Zone and open sea areas
( intelligence surveillance and reconnaissance, search and rescue )


*Overall length:* 99,56 meters
*Maximum speed:* 24 knots
*Displacement:* 2300 tons
*Range :* 4500 nautical miles

CENK-S AESA Radar
-- 76 mm Gun
-- L-UMTAS Missiles
-- 8 x HISAR-O Air Defense Missiles
-- 8 x ATMACA Anti-Ship Missiles
-- 1 x GOKDENIZ CIWS ( 35 mm )


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas​
Greek program producer Ioannis Theodoratos talks about the ATMACA, KARA ATMACA, GEZGİN, CAKIR, BORA, SOM , KUZGUN-TJ , TRLG-230 missiles which will be used for saturation attack that will pose a great danger to the Greek mainland, islands and navy






also there are around 1.000 HARPY , HARPOON , SLAM-ER , HARM , ATACMS , JSOW and POPEYE


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye could acquire the second part of the S-400 air defense system purchase from Russia, the country’s top defense body head said late Tuesday*













Turkey could buy 2nd S-400 unit from Russia: SSB’s Demir


Turkey could acquire the second part of the S-400 air defense system purchase from Russia, the country’s top defense body head said late Tuesday.Ismail...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*MILDEN class AIP Submarine construction will start in 2025


President ERDOGAN .. 23.05.2022*

The first construction of MILDEN class indigenous AIP Submarine will be started in 2025 and will be delivered to the Turkish Navy in 5-6 years

MILDEN Submarines will be equipped with advanced heavy torpedoes and guided-missile launch capabilities against sea and land targets










A new and futuristic Combat Information Center concept for next-generation MILDEN Submarines was unveiled by the Turkish defense company HAVELSAN

HAVELSAN Unveils Combat Information Center Of Future Submarines










*TUBITAK-BILGEM MÜREN Submarine Underwater Combat Management System*

Integration with 20 different sensors and navigation systems, sonar signal processing, target movement analysis, ship navigation and modern heavy class torpedo launching



*HAVELSAN SEDA Sonar Integrated Submarine Command and Control System*


Determination and tracking of targets by controlling basic acoustic sensors (SONAR) and analyzing the data from these sensors.
Managing sensors such as RADAR, ESM, periscope, and displaying the data from these sensors.
Performing General Navigation and Tactical Navigation functions.
Acoustic classification and identification
Torpedo / Weapon Integration






HAVELSAN SDDS Submarine Data Distribution System





HAVELSAN TORAKS Torpedo Firing Control System






*Meteksan Defence great importance for the Turkey’s MİLDEN National Submarine Project*

Hydrophones, side scan sonar arrays, intercept passive sonar, intercept detection and ranging sonar, digital underwater acoustic modem, hardware and software for sonar systems pre-electronics, signal processing and beam forming, sonar operator interface software





*Aspilsan, Roketsan and TUBITAK-MAM
Submarine Propulsion System Components Development Project*

-- PEM Fuel Cell and Fuel Reformer
-- 6 Fuel Cell modules ( power capacity of over 350kW in total )





*ASELSAN ARES-2NS Electronic Warfare System










Indigenous Weapon Systems and Torpedo counter measure System*

ATMACA Anti ship Missile
GEZGIN Land attack Cruise Missile
AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
ZARGANA Soft-kill Torpedo counter measure System
TORK Hard-kill Torpedo Countermeasure System

























Turkey to complete domestically made submarine in 6 months


President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan said Monday that Turkey expects to complete and deliver the domestically made submarines to the Turkish Naval Forces...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Type-214TN class AIP Submarine


President ERDOGAN .. 23.05.2022*
Total of 6 Type-214TN class AIP Submarines will enter service between 2022 and 2027

We are also integrating our national torpedo AKYA and our national anti-ship missile ATMACA into our Submarines with air-independent propulsion capability,” Erdoğan said






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528701022482350081


----------



## MMM-E

*CATS E/O System was put to use in 2020 for the first time and 40 of them have been delivered so far*



Aselsan will increase the production capacity of its high-performance electro-optical reconnaissance, surveillance and targeting system that has been equipping the country’s Drones
















Aselsan to ramp up drone electro-optics output, unveil upgraded versions


Prominent Turkish defense contractor Aselsan will increase the production capacity of its high-performance electro-optical reconnaissance, surveillance and...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish Anti-Tank Missile OMTAS is extremely sophisticated​

From a NATO perspective the OMTAS remains a formidable weapon system; only France , USA and Turkiye have top attack ATGMs with similar characteristics.
The OMTAS is clearly superior to the FGM-148 Javelin in every aspect














Turkish Anti-Tank Missiles Are Extremely Sophisticated


The OMTAS is an ATGM with alternating guidance options. Via Roketsan. With the exception of the United States no other NATO ally is advancing its military-industrial sector as fast as Turkey. At th…




21stcenturyasianarmsrace.com


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish KARGI anti-radiation Drone*



Critical subsystems such as navigation and automatic flight control system , software , warhead , RF Seeker, Engine, Booster, Link System, Propeller and Fuel Tank were developed completely by Turkiye

6+ hours of operation capability
home-of-jam capability
SATCOM communication
Datalink
*SEAD* (Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses)
*DEAD* (Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses)


----------



## MMM-E

*GOKSUNGUR JEMSAH supersonic fake decoy Drone*



Weight of less than 100 kg
Range of 300 km


it will be used to deceive and confuse the opponent's defense systems during the battle, and to consume their missiles by waking them early and causing them to fire incorrectly

GOKSUNGUR decoy Drone can be programmed in advance and is launched to enemy air defense positions before an air attack, deceiving the enemy air defense systems, reducing the casualties of friendly aircraft and allowing them to operate in survivability

low-cost decoy Drone for Suppression of Enemy Air Defense (SEAD) missions






American MALD
İsraeli TALD-ITALD
Turkish GOKSUNGUR

*Good luck to Enemy Air Defense Systems , They will need it*


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> *GOKSUNGUR JEMSAH supersonic fake decoy Drone*
> 
> 
> 
> Weight of less than 100 kg
> Range of 300 km
> 
> 
> it will be used to deceive and confuse the opponent's defense systems during the battle, and to consume their missiles by waking them early and causing them to fire incorrectly
> 
> GOKSUNGUR decoy Drone can be programmed in advance and is launched to enemy air defense positions before an air attack, deceiving the enemy air defense systems, reducing the casualties of friendly aircraft and allowing them to operate in survivability
> 
> low-cost decoy Drone for Suppression of Enemy Air Defense (SEAD) missions
> View attachment 852113
> 
> 
> 
> American MALD
> İsraeli TALD-ITALD
> Turkish GOKSUNGUR
> 
> *Good luck to Enemy Air Defense Systems , They will need it*


100 kiloowhat of laser take it down


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> 100 kiloowhat of laser take it down



maybe low speed Drones and subsonic Cruise Missiles

what about if supersonic speed and missiles with speed of mach 3 ?


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> maybe low speed Drones and subsonic Cruise Missiles
> 
> what about if supersonic speed and missiles with speed of mach 3 ?


you need 300-500 kilowhat minimum



MMM-E said:


> maybe low speed Drones and subsonic Cruise Missiles
> 
> what about if supersonic speed and missiles with speed of mach 3 ?


for all type of missiles you need megavatt


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish TEI TF-6000 Turbofan Engine at the prototype stage after 2 years of design work*


TF-6000 Turbofan Engine to use by supersonic UCAVs

6000lbs dry thrust 10000lbs with afterburner.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535162459971010560


----------



## MMM-E

*KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet to make first flight by 2023*



Endurance : 5 Hours
Combat radius : 500 nm
Service ceiling : 35,000 ft
Cruise speed : supersonic 1,4 mach
Payload : 1.5 Tons

-- AESA radar and next-generation avionics, sensor fusion
-- Internal weapon stations
-- Stealth flight capability
-- The ability to hide from Radars
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence
-- Turbofan engine


----------



## MMM-E

*Italy use arms embargo on Turkiye and Turkiye has developed its own 76mm Naval Gun in very short time*


----------



## MMM-E

*T-155 Howitzer ammunition range will increase from 40 to 56 km this year, then 72 km*


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539620303059443712


----------



## MMM-E

*Integration of national Cruise Missiles into Type-209 class ( GUR and PREVEZE ) Submarines with Tubitak SAGE DATA*



underwater launch of Cruise Missiles from up to a depth of 60 m


*TURKIYE'S FIRST SUBMARINE TEST INFRASTRUCTURE*

Only a few countries in the world that can develop this technology including Turkiye


----------



## dani191

Diictodon said:


> Turkey is the most strongest power in the Med sea and will soon be a regional superpower in the coming multipolar order. With TFX and Muis UAV, Turkish Air power combined with Turkish Naval power, Mavi Vatan may be possible. With Mavi Vatan, Turkey also may be a up coming Energy power with access to new natural gas shores which can further develop the Turkish economy


what new natural gas


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye’s first turbojet engine KTJ-3200 entered mass production phase




Turkiye’s dependence on the French-made TR40 engine is over*

KALE ARGE KTJ-3200 turbojet Engine to power Cruise Missiles SOM and ATMACA





Production activities will accelerate within the scope of the order of 415 SOM Cruise Missiles for the needs of the Turkish Air Force


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish SUNGUR has superior technological features compared to American STINGER










Roketsan SUNGUR MANPADS*

Range : 8 km
Altitude : 4 km
Seeker : IIR
Speed : 2.2+ Mach
Day and night target detection
IFF (Identification Friend or Foe) System
360 degree shooting capability
Ability to lock onto the target before firing 
Ability to ‘fire and forget’
Imaging Infrared Seeker, which is resistant to deception countermeasures
To be integrated with Aselsan’s Air Defense Early Warning and Command Control System (HERIKKS-6)


----------



## MMM-E

*ATMACA Coastal Defense System for Turkiye's A2/AD capability to protect MAVI VATAN*



Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 250 km
Seeker : IIR
Speed : high subsonic

-- super sea skimming ( below 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries


----------



## MMM-E

*CCIP modernization made Turkish F-16s more lethal, survivable and network-centric weapon system*



CCIP Modernization for 163 F-16C/D block52 standard ( $3,9 billion ) between 2010 and 2015

AN/APG-68(V)9 Radar
Link-16 System
Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite (SPEWS II)
Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVG)
Night Vision Cueing and Display (NVCD)
Modular Mission Computer
Advanced interrogator/transponder
Integrated precision navigation
LCD Color MFDs
Improved AVTR System
Multifunctional Information Distribution System
High speed Anti-Radar Missile Targeting System
26 km AIM-9x sidewinder
120 km AIM-120C7 AMRAAM


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> *CCIP modernization made Turkish F-16s more lethal, survivable and network-centric weapon system*
> 
> 
> 
> CCIP Modernization for 163 F-16C/D block52 standard ( $3,9 billion ) between 2010 and 2015
> 
> AN/APG-68(V)9 Radar
> Link-16 System
> Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suite (SPEWS II)
> Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
> AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVG)
> Night Vision Cueing and Display (NVCD)
> Modular Mission Computer
> Advanced interrogator/transponder
> Integrated precision navigation
> LCD Color MFDs
> Improved AVTR System
> Multifunctional Information Distribution System
> High speed Anti-Radar Missile Targeting System
> 26 km AIM-9x sidewinder
> 120 km AIM-120C7 AMRAAM
> 
> View attachment 867375
> 
> View attachment 867376


it if elbit will agree to suplly the helmet


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> it if elbit will agree to suplly the helmet



JHMCS is produced by the Rockwell Collins/ Elbit joint venture
but Boeing is the prime contractor and integrator for JHMCS , not ELBIT


*BOEING has contracted for 200 JHMCS to Turkiye*

So Turkish Air Force has already 200 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS) and 200 AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVG) for 163 CCIP modernized F-16s


Turkish F-16 pilots use JHMCS helmet displays targeting information on the helmet visor to allow pilots to lock-on and attack air-to-air (JHMCS+AIM-9X)

The JHMCS provides the pilot with "first look, first shot" high off-boresight weapons engagement capabilities. The system enables the pilot to accurately cue onboard weapons and sensors against enemy aircraft and ground targets without the need to aggressively turn the aircraft or place the target in the Head Up Display (HUD) field-of-view for designation. Critical information and symbology, such as targeting cues and aircraft performance parameters, are graphically displayed directly on the pilot's visor









*Night Vision Cueing and Display (NVCD)*


----------



## MMM-E

*Roketsan to deliver 300 Anti-Submarine Warfare Rockets in 2022*



Weight (Rocket) : 35,5 kg
Weight (warhead) : 12 kg
Length (Rocket) 1,3 m
Range : 2.000 m
Depth of Detonation : 300 m

The Fire Control System utilizes the navigation and target information provided by the vessel and calculates the necessary firing data


16 TUZLA class new Patrol Boats armed with Roketsan ASW Rockets to hunt Submarines











*16 TUZLA class new Patrol Boats are in service for Anti-Submarine Warfare *

Displacement : 400 tons
Length : 55.75 m
Speed : 25 knots
Range : 1,000 nm

Simrad SP92 Mk II hull-mounted low frequency Sonar













Roketsan 300 adet DSH Roketi Teslimatına Hazırlanıyor


Roketsan, büyük çaplı bir Denizaltı Savunma Harbi (DSH) Roketi teslimatına hazırlanıyor. 300 adet DSH Roketi, bu yıl Deniz Kuvvetleri'ne teslim edilecek.




www.savunmasanayist.com


----------



## MMM-E

*President of Defence Industry Agency İsmail Demir ( Special Explanations ) 10.08.2022*



AESA Radar will be putted into AKINCI UCAV in 2022











3 T-625 Gökbey Helicopters are on the production line to be delivered to the Gendarmerie

We will see our national engine on Gökbey Helicopter next year ( 2023 )










GOKDOGAN Air to Air Missile has range of 100+ km






70 km SIPER Block-O high altitude Air Defense System to enter service in December 2022










The First Type-214TN class AIP Submarine TCG PİRİREİS to enter service in December 2022






TCG ANADOLU light Aircraft Carrier to enter service in December 2022














"ASELSAN Söz Verdi, AKINCI'ya AESA Radarı Bu Yıl Koyacağız"


Cumhurbaşkanlığı Savunma Sanayii Başkanı Prof. Dr. İsmail Demir, ASELSAN tarafından yürütülen AESA Radar Projesi hakkında açıklamalarda bulundu.




www.savunmasanayist.com













GÖKDOĞAN hava-hava füzesinin menzili 100+ km’ye güncellendi


Savunma Sanayii Başkanı Prof. Dr. İsmail Demir, Haber Global’de düzenlenen “Kayıt Altında Özel” programında savunma sanayiindeki gelişmeleri anlattı T.C. Cumhurbaşkanlığı




www.defenceturk.net


----------



## MMM-E

*Russia: Contract for the supply of the second S-400 regiment to Turkiye began to be implemented*















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560178435049259010


----------



## MMM-E

*2 Game changer Weapons to block Hellenic Navy and Helenic Air Force in the Aegean and in the Eastern Mediterranean*




ATMACA and S-400 will act as Turkiye’s defense umbrella and the main constituent of TAF’s defense grid, giving it all-round protection against adversary threats including RAFALE Fighter Jets and BELHARRA Frigates


*1-- ) The S-400’s kill reportedly set a world record for the longest range ever for a Fighter Jet shootdown*

The S-400 shoot down Ukrainian SU-27 from 150+ km ranges


*2--) IIR guided ATMACA Missile increasing its performance in the Aegean Sea*

The land-based version of the ATMACA anti-ship Missile is outfitted with an Imaging Infrared seeker (IIR) and an image processing function that allows the missile to take out targets positioned near islands

The RF guided, sea-based version lacks this capability




*ATMACA Coastal Defense Missile System*
Warhead : 250 kg
Range : 250 km
Seeker : IIR
Speed : high subsonic

-- super sea skimming ( below 3 m )
-- zigzag maneuver that makes it difficult for anti missile batteries












*S400 Air Defense System*
Radar range : 600 km
Firing range : 400 km (40N6E missile)
Altitude : 30 km
Speed : Mach 3.5

The S-400 is able to destroy any incoming hostile Fighter Jets , AEWCs within a range of up to 400 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*SİPER Air Defense System hit the target from 90+ km*


-- hit to kill technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*The 2nd Prototype of KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet to make first flight in 2023*



KIZILELMA Block-II to open new horizons in air combat through its advantages of unmanned combat


-- Supersonic speed mach 1,4
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Autonomy provided by artificial intelligence

how could a human win when an AI can withstand G forces that no human could survive ?

AI would win non stop eventually

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *2 Game changer Weapons to block Hellenic Navy and Helenic Air Force in the Aegean and in the Eastern Mediterranean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATMACA and S-400 will act as Turkiye’s defense umbrella and the main constituent of TAF’s defense grid, giving it all-round protection against adversary threats including RAFALE Fighter Jets and BELHARRA Frigates
> 
> 
> *1-- ) The S-400’s kill reportedly set a world record for the longest range ever for a Fighter Jet shootdown*
> 
> The S-400 shoot down Ukrainian SU-27 from 150+ km ranges


Turks are like:

"Our weapons are not for you,we have other enemies"

Every MMM-E post here:

"TO BLOCK HELLENIC NAVY AND HELLENIC AIR FORCE"

😂😂😂

You're posting the same stuff in every thread! These aren't updates,this is propaganda. 

S-400 shot down a Su-27 and you talk about it as if it's an accomplishment.


----------



## MMM-E

*The first deliveries of the Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters are expected by the end of this year





86 Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters for the Turkish Armed Forces until 2026*

Turkish Army : 36
Gendarmerie : 33
Special Forces : 11
Airforce : 6


T70 General Purpose Helicopter, with production models under license in Turkiye


----------



## MMM-E

*MILDEN class national Submarine production will start in 2025 and enter service in 2031*



Concept and conceptual design completed

2.700 tons
80+ m
Air independent propulsion system

ATMACA anti-ship Missile
GEZGIN strategic Cruise Missile
AKYA heavyweight Torpedo



















MİLDEN is in Preliminary Design Phase | TurDef


The Turkish Indigenous Submarine (MİLDEN) Project is in the preliminary design phase. The project was started to strengthen the Turkish Naval Forces with submarines produced with domestic and national resources. MİLDEN Design Project Office Platform systems Chief Engineer Colonel İzzet Emre...




www.turdef.com


----------



## MMM-E

*KIZILELMA Block-1 unmanned Stealth Fighter Jet*



First flight : In the first quarter of 2023
Mass production : 2025

Lenght : 14.7 m
Wingspan : 10 m
Height : 3.3 m

Endurance : 5 Hours
Combat radius : 500 nm
Service ceiling : 35,000 - 45.000 ft
Cruise speed : mach 0,6 - 0,9 ... ( supersonic variant )
MTOW: 6000 kg
Payload : 1.500 kg

Engine : 1x AI-25TLT or 1x AI--322F turbofan ... ( 2x AI-322F )

-- AESA Radar , EOTS , sensor fusion
-- Stealth design
-- Internal weapon stations
-- Stealth flight capability
-- The ability to hide from Radars
-- Aggressive maneuverability with delta canard and vertical stabilizers
-- Smart fleet autonomy equipped with artificial intelligence

-- SATCOM + 3 redundant LOS
-- Independent navigation
-- Operational capability from TCG ANADOLU light Aircraft Carrier











*KIZILELMA will be able to land and take off from TCG ANADOLU Light Aircraft Carrier*


----------



## MMM-E

*Indigenous Engine to KIZILELMA and T-929 ATAK-2*



According to TUSAŞ Engine Industry (TEI) General Manager Prof. Dr. Mahmut Faruk Aksit


The TF-6000 turbofan Engine represents 6,000 pounds of thrust. 
It will be TF-10000 with a burner and will reach a power of approximately 10.000 pounds of thrust

-- to power the KIZILELMA unmanned Fighter Jet
-- The power produced in the core engine is 3500-4000 hp, which can power the ATAK-II heavy Attack Helicopter


----------



## MMM-E

*Barbaros Class Frigate Half-Life Modernization Project 
( about €250 million )


4 Ships are planned to be delivered to the Turkish Navy until 2025*



The first modernization of BARBAROS class Frigate to be completed in May 2023

-- Havelsan ADVENT Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System
-- Aselsan TAKS Fire Control System
-- Aselsan SMART-S MK-II 3D Radar
-- Aselsan MAR-D 3B AESA Radar
-- Aselsan AKR-D X and Ka-Band fire control Radars
-- Aselsan ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
-- Aselsan PIRI Panoramic Infrared Imaging
-- Aselsan KATS Infrared Search and Track system
-- Aselsan FERSAH Carina Mounted Sonar System
-- Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System

-- 1 x 127 mm Gun
-- 2 x Aselsan STOP 25mm RCW
-- 1 x Aselsan GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- 1 x PHALANX 20 mm CIWS
-- 32/64 x ESSM/HISAR Air Defense Missiles
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles
-- 6 x Lightweight Torpedoes


----------



## MMM-E

*KARGI anti-radiation Drone with EO/IR System



*


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Mini Electronic Attack Pod*



The Mini Electronic Attack Pod can perform noise jamming in certain frequency bands against search and illumination radars in PANTSIR short-range air defense missile system that poses a threat especially to TB-2 UCAVs


----------



## MMM-E

*INTERACT Passive Exoskeleton *


We have completed our Passive Exoskeleton Project, which makes our soldier's load of up to 40 kg feel 80% light with minimal impact on his maneuvering ability














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570000012251209728


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish MARLIN became the first unmanned Vessel with Radar Electronic Support and Electronic Attack (REDET) capabilities in the world*



The platform, with a length of 15 meters, has very important capabilities for surface warfare, underwater warfare, electronic warfare and asymmetrical operations



*MARLIN was invited to play the most important role in the NATO exercise to be held in Portugal*

NATO Exercise called Dynamic Messenger 2022 at the end of September will be the first exercise in the history of the world, in which manned and unmanned elements test warfare types at sea


----------



## MMM-E

*Bayraktar KIZILELMA completed its first engine integration test today.*


KIZILELMA completed its first engine integration test on September 17, 2022
KIZILELMA will make first flight in the first quarter of 2023
KIZILELMA will enter service in 2025

*






 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571182754561228800*


----------



## Edevelop

Harika! Umarım türkiye başarılı olur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TCG ANADOLU and KIZILELMA*



KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet will take off from the ski-jump ramp without the need of a catapult and performs a hard landing at a wide angle of attack with the help of the catch rope, which is also known in naval aviation as STOBAR


----------



## MMM-E

*Beyond Armor Vision System*


BITES Defense and Aerospace Technologies developed the "Beyond Armor Vision System" that increases the situational awareness of all kinds of Armored Vehicle crews

The system, which will be used in military vehicles with limited close vision, such as main battle Tanks and armored combat vehicles, increases the situational awareness of the personnel in the tactical field.

The beyond armor vision System can also receive Command and Control System data and uses this data to enrich the camera images. While using the system, the personnel wearing augmented reality glasses can directly monitor the vehicle’s surroundings without seeing the armor in whichever direction they turn their head


The FIRAT-M60TM modernized Tanks will be given the ability to see beyond armor






















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576886544459128832


----------



## MMM-E

*The Eurofighter Typhoon option was first time officially mentioned by Presidential Spokesperson İbrahim Kalın on Sep 23, 2022*



Turkiye has brought up the purchase of Eurofighter Typhoon jets, which will not draw any reaction from the NATO against the possibility of the USA's F-16 block70 sale not being realized.

İbrahim Kalın, Turkiye's presidential spokesperson, confirmed the previously reported plan, telling local NTV news channel on 23 September, “We have negotiations with Europe regarding Eurofighter . Turkiye will never be without alternatives.”


*Eurofighter Typhoon*

Captor-E AESA Radar
IRST
METEOR Air to Air Missile











Turkish Defense Minister Hulusi Akar met with British Defense Minister Ben Wallace in London yesterday .. 06.10.2022






Eurofiighter


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> *The Eurofighter Typhoon option was first time officially mentioned by Presidential Spokesperson İbrahim Kalın on Sep 23, 2022*
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye has brought up the purchase of Eurofighter Typhoon jets, which will not draw any reaction from the NATO against the possibility of the USA's F-16 block70 sale not being realized.
> 
> İbrahim Kalın, Turkiye's presidential spokesperson, confirmed the previously reported plan, telling local NTV news channel on 23 September, “We have negotiations with Europe regarding Eurofighter . Turkiye will never be without alternatives.”
> 
> 
> *Eurofighter Typhoon*
> 
> Captor-E AESA Radar
> IRST
> METEOR Air to Air Missile
> 
> View attachment 885244
> 
> View attachment 885255
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Defense Minister Hulusi Akar met with British Defense Minister Ben Wallace in London yesterday .. 06.10.2022
> 
> View attachment 885245
> 
> 
> Eurofiighter
> View attachment 885247
> 
> View attachment 885248


expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> expensive



not expensive than 100 F-35A

Turkiye would spend $40 billion ( for buying , operating , maintenance 100 F-35A in 30 year )



*USA wants to turn Turkish Air Force into another İranian Air Force*

Turkiye joined F35 JSF program in 2002 to replace F-4 fleet and 35 F-16 block30s with 100 F-35A until 2030


The first F-35A destined for the Turkish Air Force made its maiden flight on may 10 , 2018

but USA blocked sale of 100 F-35A to Turkiye in 2019










The United States that own F-35s fear the radar on the Russian S-400 missile system will learn how to spot and track the jet, making it less able to evade Russian weapons


*F-35 is stealth technology but what about F-16V ?*

USA also block sale of F-16V to Turkiye ... F-16V is nothing to do with S400

-- Political decision by USA
-- Israel doesnt want a muslim Country with F-35 5th gen Fighter Jet


*Turkiye :* We wants to buy PATRIOT
*USA :* No

and Turkiye bought S400 from Russia

*Turkiye *: İf No F-35 , then we wants to buy F-16V
*USA : *No

What a treacherous and unreliable Country ...


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> not expensive than 100 F-35A
> 
> Turkiye would spend $40 billion ( for buying , operating , maintenance 100 F-35A in 30 year )
> 
> 
> 
> *USA wants to turn Turkish Air Force into another İranian Air Force*
> 
> Turkiye joined F35 JSF program in 2002 to replace F-4 fleet and 35 F-16 block30s with 100 F-35A until 2030
> 
> 
> The first F-35A destined for the Turkish Air Force made its maiden flight on may 10 , 2018
> 
> but USA blocked sale of 100 F-35A to Turkiye in 2019
> View attachment 885270
> 
> View attachment 885271
> 
> 
> 
> The United States that own F-35s fear the radar on the Russian S-400 missile system will learn how to spot and track the jet, making it less able to evade Russian weapons
> 
> 
> *F-35 is stealth technology but what about F-16V ?*
> 
> USA also block sale of F-16V to Turkiye ... F-16V is nothing to do with S400
> 
> -- Political decision by USA
> -- Israel doesnt want a muslim Country with F-35 5th gen Fighter Jet
> 
> 
> *Turkiye :* We wants to buy PATRIOT
> *USA :* No
> 
> and Turkiye bought S400 from Russia
> 
> *Turkiye *: İf No F-35 , then we wants to buy F-16V
> *USA : *No
> 
> What a treacherous and unreliable Country ...


it will cost 200 milion for fighter


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> it will cost 200 milion for fighter



Turkiye to pay $6 billion for 40 new F-16V + 79 kits for Block70 modernization

better to buy Eurofighter which is superior to F-16V in dogfight and in BVR combat

and Turkiye tired of USA's endless whims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye to pay $6 billion for 40 new F-16V + 79 kits for Block70 modernization
> 
> better to buy Eurofighter which is superior to F-16V in dogfight and in BVR combat
> 
> and Turkiye tired of USA's endless whims


rafael is better


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> rafael is better



The Rafale's air to ground mission is superior to the Eurofighter
but Turkiye needs an interceptor

*and Eurofighter is better than Rafale in interception*
because Eurofighter is combined with high altitude performance, thrust-weight balance, long-range radar, speed, Meteor missiles, and better in BVR role


*1-- *helmet-integrated vision system .. ( The Rafale lacks of a helmet-integrated vision system is a major drawback )

Eurofighter Pilots use BAE Systems STRIKER II helmet-integrated vision system





Luftwaffe pilots locked on F-22s during their training flights, proudly carry the "Kill Mark" symbols on their Eurofighters






*2 --* Eurofighter has CAPTOR-M AESA Radar which is superior to Rafale's RBE2 AESA Radar

*3 -- * Eurofighter has the more advanced PIRATE IRST which detects targets up to 90 km

4 -- Eurofighter is faster ( Eurofighter can stay at supersonic speed for 9.3 minutes while accelerating to 1.5 Mach )

Eurofighter has better sustainable maneuvering energy than Rafale


----------



## xbat

Eurofighter belongs to previous decade, i doubt THK will get it.


----------



## MMM-E

xbat said:


> Eurofighter belongs to previous decade, i doubt THK will get it.



F-16V belongs to 2030s ?

Eurofighter+CAPTOR-M AESA Radar+METEOR Missile = nowhere to hide and nowhere to run for F-16V

and Turkiye tired of USA's endless whims


----------



## retaxis

MMM-E said:


> F-16V belongs to 2030s ?
> 
> Eurofighter+CAPTOR-M AESA Radar+METEOR Missile = nowhere to hide and nowhere to run for F-16V
> 
> and Turkiye tired of USA's endless whims


But buuh but Turkey is developing its own 5th gen fighter jet why does it need to beg for 4.5gens? Sounds like the indigenous '5th gen' fighter is going to be an Indian Tejas and is a just for show to the public while Turkey smartly tries to get F-16s and Eurofighters as the real airpower backbone of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> But buuh but Turkey is developing its own 5th gen fighter jet why does it need to beg for 4.5gens? Sounds like the indigenous '5th gen' fighter is going to be an Indian Tejas and is a just for show to the public while Turkey smartly tries to get F-16s and Eurofighters as the real airpower backbone of the country.



Chinese Troll again jumped into my post for anti-Turkiye propaganda


TFX fleets will be combat ready in 2032-2035 .. ( 13 years )

On the other hand USA-France arming Greece ( 24 Rafale in 2023 - 84 F-16V until 2027 )
France military support Greece
Also Egypt is under American-French control against Turkiye and Egypt buys Rafale , Eurofighter

another rival country İran may buy SU-35s ...

Turkiye needs new Fighter Jets to replace old F-4s . and USA blocked 100 F-35A to Turkiye in 2019

so Turkiye will buy F-16V or Eurofighter instead of F-35A

Go and dream about Chinese weapons which are similar quality to Indian TEJAS


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578695816818364417


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> Yeah but we actually win wars like against India, US+UN in Korea, WW2 etc.



USA saved weak China from Japan in ww2 ... and after 1980 , ZIONISM ( USA-UK-İsrael ) made poor China as economic power .... know your place .. without ZIONISM ( USA-UK-İsrael ) , China would be similar to Vietnam today

China has no any military victory since 751 when Turks-Arabs beat Chinese in Talas

on the other hand the Turks since 209 BC ruled part of China,India,İran,all Middle East,Egypt and N.Africa also Greece and all Balkans for centuries

not only Ottoman Empire but also 16 Turkic Empires since 209 BC

China was nothing in history
The Turks fougth chinese,iranians,russians,french,british,germans,italians and other europeans for centuries

Little worm yelling at the lion once again
6.000+ km Great wall of China to stop the great warrior Turks-Mongols



retaxis said:


> P.S we are 3rd or 4th largest military supplier in the world. We have been selling jet fighters since the 60s to dozens of countries. You sell a few cheap RC planes and you talk sh1t? Little worm yelling at the lion once again.



Turkiye has been selling high quality weapons including Aircrafts,UCAVs,Attack Helicopters,Warships,Missiles,etc to 170 Countries

even Turkiye has started developing most of major Turkish projects after 2010

when all Turkish major militaty projects finish in the next 5-7 years , most of countries including Pakistan will replace low quality copy Chinese weapons with high quality Turkish weapons

Dont terrorize my thread with your low quality and copy Chinese weapons


----------



## MMM-E

*ROKETSAN Space Program*



Roketsan TPO-1 : 120 km altitude in 2017
Roketsan TPO-2 : 130 km altitude in 2018
Roketsan SRO-1 : 136 km altitude in 2020

Roketsan SR-1 : 100 kg payload and 300 km altitude in 2023
Roketsan SIMSEK-1 launch vehicle : 400 kg payload and 550 km altitude in 2027
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578436669027409921

*Roketsan SR-1.0 (Probe Rocket 1.0) solid fuel tank







*


----------



## MMM-E

*Meteksan NAZAR-KARA Laser EW System entered the inventory*


The system to be able to jam and paralyze EO/IR missiles and UAV Cameras
For the first time in the world, a product of this type, size and range has entered the inventory


----------



## MMM-E

*TAYFUN ( Typhoon ) Ballistic Missile test firing carried out this morning ( 561 km )*



TAYFUN ( Typhoon ) Ballistic Missile hit the target from 561 km away within 458 second


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> *TAYFUN ( Typhoon ) Ballistic Missile test firing carried out this morning ( 561 km )*
> 
> 
> 
> TAYFUN ( Typhoon ) Ballistic Missile hit the target from 561 km away within 458 second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 887481
> 
> View attachment 887482


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taifun_(rocket) isnt it german missile?


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

dani191 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taifun_(rocket) isnt it german missile?


And Germany will export a missile ranged 500+KM to Turkey?


----------



## dani191

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> And Germany will export a missile ranged 500+KM to Turkey?


why not


----------



## MMM-E

dani191 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taifun_(rocket) isnt it german missile?




Turkiye has already single stage Ballistic Missile technology up to 1.000 km


Its Turkish TAYFUN ( Typhoon ) Missile has been developed by ROKETSAN

Also there will be Anti-Ship Ballistic Missile variant to hit Warships even Aircraft Carriers , LHDs in the Eastern Mediterranean










It is understood that Turkiye is developing a new variant of BORA ballistic missile for naval applications and New BORA will have an active seeker head which will make it an effective anti-ship ballistic missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> on the other hand the Turks since 209 BC ruled part of China,India,İran,all Middle East,Egypt and N.Africa also Greece and all Balkans for centuries


Malaka you live in a parallel universe.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Malaka you live in a parallel universe.



Malaka never forget about 370 years Turkish rule over Athens/Greece
and Great Turkish Army since 209 BC

Today we showed another new weapon system that can hit all military -air bases in Greece
Roketsan TAYFUN ( Typhoon ) Ballistic Missile can hit even Cairo and Alexandria in Egypt


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> and Great Turkish Army since 209 BC


Is this some kind of history taught by weird youtube Turanists?


MMM-E said:


> Today we showed another new weapon system that can hit all military -air bases in Greece
> Roketsan TAYHUN ( Typhoon ) Ballistic Missile can hit even Cairo and Alexandria in Egypt


Yes,apparently you've been advertising it everywhere on the forum. You just fired a test shot and suddenly you've already conquered the world


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Is this some kind of history taught by weird youtube Turanists?



*Great Hun Empire , GOKTURK , Great Seljuk Empire , Ottoman Empire and Turkiye = TURK since 209 BC*


Source : by the Turkish Armed Forces official website






Tarihçe







www.kkk.tsk.tr





As the establishment date of the Turkish Land Forces, the date of the accession of the Great Hun Emperor Mete Han to the throne is 209 BC

For the first time by Mete Han In the regular Turkish Army, which was established in 209 BC , the largest unit, consisting of 10,000 horsemen, was named "Division", divisions were divided into thousands, thousands and hundreds, and a commander with the ranks of Divisional Chief, Major, Captain and Corporal was assigned to each of them




Foinikas said:


> Yes,apparently you've been advertising it everywhere on the forum. You just fired a test shot and suddenly you've already conquered the world



even to turn Greek Rafales into crap of metal in Jet Hangars

New TAYFUN Ballistic Missiles to turn tiny Greece's wet dreams into nightmare
also RAMJET powered supersonic Cruise Missile is on the way


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *Great Hun Empire , GOKTURK , Great Seljuk Empire , Ottoman Empire and Turkiye = TURK since 209 BC*
> 
> 
> Source : by the Turkish Armed Forces official website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarihçe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kkk.tsk.tr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the establishment date of the Turkish Land Forces, the date of the accession of the Great Hun Emperor Mete Han to the throne is 209 BC
> 
> For the first time by Mete Han In the regular Turkish Army, which was established in 209 BC , the largest unit, consisting of 10,000 horsemen, was named "Division", divisions were divided into thousands, thousands and hundreds, and a commander with the ranks of Divisional Chief, Major, Captain and Corporal was assigned to each of them



What exactly do YOU have in common with the Huns,the Gokturks and every irrelevant Turk or Turkic State? You're Ottomans and the most you can claim is part of the Seljuk history. Stop these dillusional rants.









MMM-E said:


> even to turn Greek Rafales into crap of metal in Jet Hangars
> 
> New TAYFUN Ballistic Missiles to turn tiny Greece's wet dreams into nightmare
> also RAMJET powered supersonic Cruise Missile is on the way


Wheeeeeen in the future this TAYFUN super weapon is put in active service and you have a sufficient number of launchers and missiles...then we will talk. 

Even then,you forget that we too have Air Defence. If you manage to pass the Patriot,Crotale and Vshorads protecting the bases,you might hit a hardened hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> What exactly do YOU have in common with the Huns,the Gokturks and every irrelevant Turk or Turkic State? You're Ottomans and the most you can claim is part of the Seljuk history. Stop these dillusional rants.



What an ignorant troll

the Turkish Armed Forces official website use this info

Huns , GökTürks , Seljuks , Ottomans = TURKS
My great history since 209 BC

Turks came to İran,İraq,Syria,,Anatolia from Central Asia
today there are millions of Turks in İran,Syria, İraq ..and Huns ,GökTürks were our ancestors








Foinikas said:


> Wheeeeeen in the future this TAYFUN super weapon is put in active service and you have a sufficient number of launchers and missiles...then we will talk.
> 
> Even then,you forget that we too have Air Defence. If you manage to pass the Patriot,Crotale and Vshorads protecting the bases,you might hit a hardened hangar.



TAYFUN Missile is already in the inventory

and learn about military ignorant troll team , before terrorize my thread

Crotale and Vshorads can not intercept Ballistic Missiles
and Your PATRIOTs in Athens,Thessaloniki,Skyros will be busy to stop hundreds of Turkish Ballistic-Cruise Missiles and Kamikaze Drones J600T , BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KARGI
also hundreds of HARM , SLAM-ER , ATACMS , HARPOON block-II

daydreamer Greeks are still living in 2000s , wake up this is 2022
Your PATRIOTs can not stop great fire power of the Turkish Armed Forces


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> What an ignorant troll
> 
> the Turkish Armed Forces official website use this info
> 
> Huns , GökTürks , Seljuks , Ottomans = TURKS
> My great history since 209 BC
> 
> Turks came to İran,İraq,Syria,,Anatolia from Central Asia
> today there are millions of Turks in İran,Syria, İraq ..and Huns ,GökTürks were our ancestors


What the f do YOU as a descendant of the Ottomans,have to do with the Huns? You have to continued and unified history. You can't claim Huns,you can't claim Genghis Khan,you can't claim the Nogai Horde,you can't claim the Golden Horde,you can't claim the Mughals,you can't claim the Gokturks. 

The most you can claim is Seljuk history and that...again maybe. You're like...bragging about the achievements of other Turkic and Mongolic nations. With no real history,you imagine yourself as the inheritor of some ancient empire.

You're in denial. 



MMM-E said:


> TAYFUN Missile is already in the inventory


Is that why you tested it just now? 



MMM-E said:


> and learn about military ignorant troll team , before terrorize my thread



Yes apparently the ENTIRE FORUM needs to learn about military from the Great Professor Mustafa.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> What the f do YOU as a descendant of the Ottomans,have to do with the Huns? You have to continued and unified history. You can't claim Huns,you can't claim Genghis Khan,you can't claim the Nogai Horde,you can't claim the Golden Horde,you can't claim the Mughals,you can't claim the Gokturks.



We dont claim Genghis Khan ..

And its my great history
if we Turks can not claim that , who will claim Huns , GökTürks ? 

We have continued and unified history
Huns , GökTürks , Seljuks , Ottomans = TURKS
We Turks ( GökTürks , Seljuks , Ottomans ) are descendant of the HUNS

and Hunnic Emperor METE KHAN created the first regular Turkish Army in 209 BC

there is no race called Hun or Seljuk or Ottoman
They were all Turks

The 16 Great Turkish Empires
16 stars in the Presidential Seal of Turkiye represents each empire






Go and dream about 300 Spartans which were not Greek


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Is that why you tested it just now?



We just showed TAYFUN Missile yesterday and that was huge warning to Greece


Turkiye develops Ballistic Missile technology through Space program

*ROKETSAN Space Program*
Roketsan TPO-1 : 120 km altitude in 2017
Roketsan TPO-2 : 130 km altitude in 2018
Roketsan SRO-1 : 136 km altitude in 2020






Turkiye to test Roketsan SR-1 Rocket in 2023 with diameter of 1.350 mm ( BORA is 610 mm )
100 kg payload and 300 km altitude












Foinikas said:


> Yes apparently the ENTIRE FORUM needs to learn about military from the Great Professor Mustafa.



so funny
Only ignorant Yorgi like you can say Crotale AD System can protect Greek Air Bases from TAYFUN Missile

only PATRIOT can intercept TAYFUN Missile .... other your Systems are useless against Ballistic Missiles


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> The 16 Great Turkish Empires
> 16 stars in the Presidential Seal of Turkiye represents each empire


Add a few more stars,Inca Empire,Aztec Empire,Galactic Empire...since you're propagandists are doing a fantasy project,they might as well go all the way.



MMM-E said:


> so funny
> Only ignorant Yorgi like you can say Crotale AD System can protect Greek Air Bases from TAYFUN Missile
> 
> only PATRIOT can intercept TAYFUN Missile .... other your Systems are useless against Ballistic Missiles


Sure buddy,whatever you say.


----------



## IblinI

Foinikas said:


> Add a few more stars,Inca Empire,Aztec Empire,Galactic Empire...since you're propagandists are doing a fantasy project,they might as well go all the way.





MMM-E said:


> Russians and Chinese very well knows about great Turkic history including KURGAN culture
> 
> The earliest known Kurgans are dated to the 5th millennium BC
> and have been found in Mongolia, Kazakhstan, Altay Mountains, Caucasus, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, Romania, and Bulgaria
> 
> 
> Pyramids which older than Egypt's Pyramids and in the today's China earths at prohibited area were made by Turkic Peoples
> 
> why is it a national secret in China ?


Lol, the earth is too small for his great race.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## IblinI

Foinikas said:


> Add a few more stars,Inca Empire,Aztec Empire,Galactic Empire...since you're propagandists are doing a fantasy project,they might as well go all the way.
> 
> 
> Sure buddy,whatever you say.





MMM-E said:


> *My Turkish history 100 times greater than your trash Chinese civilization or Roman civilization*
> 
> 
> I am saying again
> ancient Turkic peoples throughout the last 40.000 years, had migrated further into Euroasian steppes, Europe, America, China, India as well as Mesopotomia while bringing their highly intelligent civilizations to the indigenous populations
> 
> and These ancient Turkic / Turanians also founded the civilizations of ancient Sumer, early Egypt, China, Indus Valley/India(Harappa) and furthermore influenced on every other early civilizations Sumerians , early Egyptians, Hittites/Hattians, Trojans, Lydians, Etruscans, Pelasgians, Basques and Celts/Picts, Indus civilizations of Harappa and Mohenjo-Dara, Incas, Aztecs, Mayans, and the builders of all ancient worlwide cities including South American cities of Tihuanaco and Karal


😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Add a few more stars,Inca Empire,Aztec Empire,Galactic Empire...since you're propagandists are doing a fantasy project,they might as well go all the way.



We dont care about butthurt feelings of enemies to the Turks

Great Turkish Army and 16 great Turkish Empires since 209 BC who ruled part of China , India , İran , Anatolia , Middle East , Egypt , N.Africa , Greece and all Balkans for centuries

Turks vs all of you .....




Foinikas said:


> Sure buddy,whatever you say.



So funny .. I am saying again
Only ignorant Yorgi like you can say Crotale AD System can protect Greek Air Bases from TAYFUN Missile

Crotale AD System can not intercept Ballistic Missiles ...

Topic is over ... dont terrorize my thread troll team Foinikas , Iblini , Retaxis


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> We dont care about butthurt feelings of enemies to the Turks
> 
> Great Turkish Army and 16 great Turkish Empires since 209 BC who ruled part of China , India , İran , Anatolia , Middle East , Egypt , N.Africa , Greece and all Balkans for centuries
> 
> Turks vs all of you .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So funny .. I am saying again
> Only ignorant Yorgi like you can say Crotale AD System can protect Greek Air Bases from TAYFUN Missile
> 
> Crotale AD System can not intercept Ballistic Missiles ...
> 
> Topic is over ... dont terrorize my thread Foinikas , Iblini , Retaxis


just curious, do you have a job, what do you do for living and how old are you?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

IblinI said:


> just curious, do you have a job, what do you do for living and how old are you?


I had the same question,but he won't reply. Also,does he have any friends?



MMM-E said:


> Only ignorant Yorgi like you can say Crotale AD System can protect Greek Air Bases from TAYFUN Missile
> 
> Crotale AD System can not intercept Ballistic Missiles ...


My name is not "Yorgi",but please explain why. Is it because of the speed? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Foinikas

IblinI said:


> Lol, the earth is too small for his great race.


Just read:


----------



## IblinI

Foinikas said:


> Just read:
> 
> View attachment 887727





MMM-E said:


> Pyramids which older than Egypt's Pyramids and in the today's China earths at prohibited area were made by Turkic Peoples
> 
> why is it a national secret in China ?


and this "national secret“ of China when they are actually a bunch of Chinese's emperor tombs and also a tourist site. 
Checked out the comment section and you'll find mmme isn't the only Turkish, looks like this is some sort of text book stuff in Turkey.


----------



## Foinikas

IblinI said:


> and this "national secret“ of China when they are actually a bunch of Chinese's emperor tombs and also a tourist site.
> Checked out the comment section and you'll find mmme isn't the only Turkish, looks like this is some sort of text book stuff in Turkey.


Ah yeah,he keeps talking about the ancient "Turkic pyramids"...


----------



## IblinI

Foinikas said:


> Ah yeah,he keeps talking about the ancient "Turkic pyramids"...


Not suprise when their official claimed 16 turkic kingdoms and their army was founded in 220bc something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI SIMSEK Kamikaze Drone*


Range : 200+ km
Warhead : similar warhead to MAM-L smart munition
Speed : mach 0,76 ... mach 0,9 with new version


-- There are camera on SIMSEK; We can observe where SIMSEK is going and what SIMSEK is doing from the control station on the ground through that camera

-- There is an autopilot with national software


also SIMSEK manipulate the signal and send it back as if the signals reflected on the radar were reflected from an F-16 Fighter Jet and Radars sees SIMSEK as another aircraft. In this way,We are confusing the target with fake Drone to fool enemy Air Defense Systems














SIMSEK use indigenous TEI TJ90 turbojet Engine





Greek PATRIOT Missiles ( $2-3 million per unite ) will be busy to intercept cheap SIMSEK Kamikaze Drones​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Greek PATRIOT Missiles ( $2-3 million per unite ) will be busy to intercept cheap SIMSEK Kamikaze Drones


Is this SIMSEK in active service?


----------



## aziqbal

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye to pay $6 billion for 40 new F-16V + 79 kits for Block70 modernization
> 
> better to buy Eurofighter which is superior to F-16V in dogfight and in BVR combat
> 
> and Turkiye tired of USA's endless whims



Has this money been refunded ? 

It’s good for Turkey it made them indigenous


----------



## MMM-E

aziqbal said:


> Has this money been refunded ?



Turkiye paid $1,4 billion for F-35s
and USA did not give the money back



Foinikas said:


> Is this SIMSEK in active service?



SIMSEK is in active service






and TAI turned SIMSEK target Drone into Kamikaze Drone with camera , warhead and special software


----------



## MMM-E

*5 of 6 P-72 Anti-Submarine Warfare Aircraft delivered to the Turkish Navy*


Turkish Navy has the largest ASW Aircraft fleet in the region

-- 6 CN-235 ( all in service )
-- 6 P-72 ( 5 of 6 were delivered )











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583401026799144960


----------



## MMM-E

*ALTAY Tank will delivered to the Turkish Army in 2023*


BMC CEO Murat Yalçıntaş and BMC Defense General Manager Mehmet Karaaslan


It was decided to start mass production with the Power Group supplied from South Korea

New ALTAY is another Tank from 9 years ago design
This took us quite a while. It is ready now and we will deliver 2 of 100 ALTAY Tanks to the Turkish Armed Forces in 2023

Turkish Army will test 2 ALTAY Tanks . After approval
We will give the remaining 98 Tanks ( 8 per month ) within 12 months

The most modern Tank in the region













BMC Yetkilileri: "ALTAY Tankı 2023'te Teslim Edilecek"


BMC CEO'su Murat Yalçıntaş ve BMC Savunma Genel Müdürü Mehmet Karaaslan, ALTAY Tankı ile ilgili olarak Habertürk'ten Fatih Altaylı'nın sorularını yanıtladı.




www.savunmasanayist.com


----------



## MMM-E

*DELI Tactical Kamikaze Drone*


MTOW : 13 kg
Warhead : 3,1 kg
Range : 85 km

GNNS Anti-Jam System
Autonomous and manuel operation capability


----------



## MMM-E

*35 mm Modernized Towed Gun (Fire Management Device Kit)*



2 x 550 rounds/min (total 1100 rounds/min) firing rate with 2 x 35 mm air defense guns

Ability to use 3 different ammunition types: 35 mm airburst , HEI and TP-T

to intercept Kamikaze Drones and Cruise Missiles


----------



## MMM-E

*Havelsan KAPGAN Heavy Class Unmanned Ground Vehicle*



KAPGAN is equipped with a 30-millimetre gun which has 2 km fire range 
and E/O System with range of 5 km

KAPGAN can conduct autonomous patrol, GPS-independent tasks, dynamic route planning, returning to home when link loss and road analysis. 

The UGV is also capable of a joint operation with Drones


----------



## MMM-E

*ALPAGUT Loitering Munition*


It will be a game changer on the battlefield with its artificial intelligence algorithms and superior sensor technologies.


Lenght : 2.3 m
Weight : 45 kg
Warhead : 11 kg
Range : 60+ km
Guidance : TV , IIR , GPS , INS

Platforms :Land , Air , Naval

















to hit enemy Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Radars , medium range Air Defense Systems

*nowhere to hide , nowhere to run*


----------



## MMM-E

*BAYKAR and ROKETSAN signed a cooperation agreement for IIR Guided MAM-L, ÇAKIR and SUNGUR munitions


Head of Defense Industry Prof. Dr. İsmail Demir*
"I ask our friends to prepare for at least 200 ÇAKIR and 1000 SUNGUR Missiles "

*Roketsan General Manager Murat Ikinci*
:" 8 km SUNGUR missile which will be used in air to air missions in Bayraktar TB2 and AKINCI, will have a game-changing effect."

SUNGUR Missile : to hit enemy UAV-UCAVs , Attack-Utility Helicopters
CAKIR Missile : to hit AD Systems , Warships from 150 km away















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585280533084397569


----------



## MMM-E

*Answering the question about the sale of Eurofighter Fighter Jets to Turkiye*



British Defense Minister Ben Wallace participated in the "SAHA EXPO Defense, Aviation and Space Industry Fair" held in Istanbul .. 26.10.2022






Wallace said, "The best Fighter Jets in the world. There is a strong cooperation behind them. The nice thing is that you can add any feature of your own defense industry.
Eurofighter is not closed system, you use another country's systems by paying a lot of money. " said

Wallace stated that Turkish missiles can also be placed on Eurofighter Fighter Jets

but purchase depends on Turkiye's decision


----------



## manpk77

80% of Turkish weapon production depends on the western partners. Without major resources and R&D, composites and the know how it will take Turkey a very long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> 80% of Turkish weapon production depends on the western partners. Without major resources and R&D, composites and the know how it will take Turkey a very long way to go.



20% depends on foreign countries


*Turkish Army*
Only Tank Engine from S.Korea now

but indigenous 1000 -1500 hp diesel Engines under development for Howitzers and Tanks

All weapons are Turkish and no any dependence


*Turkish Navy*
Only Engines from USA and Germany for Naval platform

except Engine , Turkiye has developed everything for the Turkish Navy


*Turkish Air Force*
Only Engines from USA-Ukraine for Turkish aviation projects

but Turkiye develops TEI TS-1400 turboshat Engine , TEI TF-6000 turbofan Engine

except Fighter Jet Engine , Turkiye has developed everything for the Turkish Air Force

KIZILELMA , HURJET and TFX Fighter Jets will make maiden flight between 2023 and 2025
and only Engines from USA-Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> Only Engines from USA and Germany for Naval platform
> 
> except Engine , Turkiye has developed everything for the Turkish Navy


AESA Radar and wafer technology is not Turkish. For that a decent semiconductor fabrication is required and Turkey has a long very long way to achieve the 9nm to 18nm chip optimization. This is a very basic of electronics.

Be it airforce, or any weapon navigation and telemtrics , you need a lot of research on error probability factor to reduce CEP in decimals and that is one reason Turkey still depends on western resources.

Yes, Turkey has a good industry in steel works and alloy production, and not just that infact in lean manufacturing of the basic engines and propulsion system but high to very high grade sensitive technology, without which the weapon system is good for nothing is still lacking.

This is why there are joint ventures going on with France for the propulsion system tuning. But getting that technology is close to impossible.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> AESA Radar and wafer technology is not Turkish. For that a decent semiconductor fabrication is required and Turkey has a long very long way to achieve the 9nm to 18nm chip optimization. This is a very basic of electronics.



Another false flager troll with lies

GaN based AESA Radar is Turkish from Aselsan
and Aselsan produces its own wafers










Some of the semiconductors are compounds and some are elements.

Ge (Germanium), Si (Silicon),
GaAs (Gallium arsenide), GaP (Gallium phosphide), AlAs (Aluminum arsenide), InSb (Indium antimonite), InP (Indium phosphide), InAs (Indium arsenide), HgTe (Mercury (II) telluride), CdTe (Cadmium telluride) , CuO (Copper (II) oxide), SiC (Silicon carbide), GaN (Gallium nitride), CdS (Cadmium sulfide), PbS (Lead sulfide), SiGe (Silicon germanium), InGaAs (Indium gallium arsenide), HgCdTe (Mercury) cadmium telluride), ZnS (Tin sulfide), GaAlAs (Gallium aluminum arsenide), InAlAs (Indium aluminum arsenide), SiGeC (Silicon germanium carbide)

*Semiconductors in Our Country

YITAL*

YİTAL was established in 1983 within the Marmara Research Center in the Gebze Campus of TÜBİTAK in order to solve possible problems in production and to develop new technologies.

Within the framework of the heavy industry move started in the late 1970s, the necessity of an Integrated Circuit (IC) production factory was seen in our country and for this purpose,
it was decided to establish a Semiconductor Circuit Element Factory (YIDEF) within the company TESTAŞ in Ankara/Türkiye . Initially, 7 µm (micrometer) Bipolar technology was transferred from a company in the USA

YITAL has the infrastructure and a powerful device park that can apply 0.25 µm SiGe BiCMOS technology

Our national semiconductor photodetectors have lower noise and higher reactivity than their counterparts produced abroad.










Yarıiletkenler ve Ülkemizdeki Çalışmalar #1 (2021) | TeknoTower


Yarıiletkenler; normal koşullar altında yalıtkan olan ancak belirli koşullar altında iletkenlik özellikleri değişebilen (iletken olan) materyallerdir.




teknotower.com







manpk77 said:


> Be it airforce, or any weapon navigation and telemtrics , you need a lot of research on error probability factor to reduce CEP in decimals and that is one reason Turkey still depends on western resources.



only in your dreams ... if you know nothing about Turkish defense industry shut up and go to play computer game




manpk77 said:


> This is why there are joint ventures going on with France for the propulsion system tuning. But getting that technology is close to impossible.



No any joint ventures going on with France for the propulsion system 

what a false flager liar troll which is belong to liar Foinikas's troll team

You are a liar ( 80% of Turkish weapon production depends on the western partners )


----------



## Foinikas

View attachment 889507


MMM-E said:


> what a false flager liar troll which is belong to liar Foinikas's troll team


Are you retarded? I don't even know the guy. Your problem is that everyone is a false flagger troll and you're the only one on the forum who knows everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> View attachment 889507
> 
> Are you retarded? I don't even know the guy. Your problem is that everyone is a false flagger troll and you're the only one on the forum who knows everything.



Yes its belong to your false flager troll team which joiined PDF in 2022 and attacked Turkish defense industry with lies

what a liar who says 80% of Turkish weapon production depends on the western partners

what a liar who says AESA Radar and wafer technology is not Turkish

Stop terrorize my threads


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Yes its belong to your false flager troll team which joiined PDF in 2022 and attacked Turkish defense industry with lies


You're crazy. Has anyone told you that?


----------



## Path-Finder

I clicked on the video and just forwarded it to see what happnin. dont understand either languages but the geezer at 15:00 minutes pulls out a magazine and it has some article on Pakistan!!

Anyone care to explain what's happening here? Is Pakistan in the Turkey-Greek beef as well?


----------



## MMM-E

*TUALCOM TrNav ground-based Navigation and Timing System*




The global positioning and timing system, which is perhaps one of the most important elements of the battlefield, was developed with domestic and national resources

*Terrestrial positioning system*
TRNAV provided better, more convenient and accurate positioning and timing than GPS, which is considered one of the best systems in this field













Thanks to the vehicles they set up, they receive the signal from space via Satellites

After illuminating above, we allow other platforms to know their own location and position very clearly

we built a system that complements each other from air to ground to air, so that the platforms that were in the air at that time were also broadcasting to the station on the ground


*We can use the system wherever Turkiye needs*

The system produced by TUALCOM is very easy to carry and can be installed quickly. that the system is not local and can be used wherever needed if desired

By adding our system to Ships and unmanned Vessels, we will be able to take our sphere of range to longer distances

We will not be limited to just the Blue Homeland. Let's say we operate in X country which is very far from us. Our system weighs 3-4 kg .. It can be assembled in about 3 minutes. When our military units establish this, we will be able to use our own positioning system in those regions very quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> No any joint ventures going on with France for the propulsion system
> 
> what a false flager liar troll which is belong to liar Foinikas's troll team
> 
> You are a liar ( 80% of Turkish weapon production depends on the western partners



I also have google and so do you. You can simply search.You are getting all the technology from USA! But that's how it works. You can't simply hide things.









US lawmakers call for suspension of drone technology transfer to Turkey


Twenty-seven members of the U.S. Congress have written a letter to the Secretary of State Antony Blinken, demanding the suspension of any export permits for U.S. drone technology to Turkey. The letter asked Blinken to issue a report on the ramifications of Turkey’s drone industry with special...




www.duvarenglish.com







> *We also wish to note that battlefield evidence from Artsakh confirms that Turkey's Bayraktar drones contain parts and technology from American firms and U.S.-based affiliates of foreign firms.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Path-Finder said:


> Anyone care to explain what's happening here? Is Pakistan in the Turkey-Greek beef as well?


It's not,but this guy watches videos of weird YouTube old men talking about nationalistic things.


----------



## Path-Finder

Foinikas said:


> It's not,but this guy watches videos of weird YouTube old men talking about nationalistic things.


what is the geezer saying?


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> I also have google and so do you. You can simply search.You are getting all the technology from USA! But that's how it works. You can't simply hide things.



What a stupid troll team

USA did not sale even UCAV to Turkiye
and stupid troll team shows a lie from PKK - FETO media and Armenian propaganda


Turkiye itself has developed TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI UCAV also KIZILELMA is coming

as of 2022 , TB-2 is 93% indigenous ( except ROTAX engine )

Armenian-Greek-FETO-PKK lobies in USA only can cry
reality = nothing from USA for Turkish Drone technology


----------



## MMM-E

Path-Finder said:


> what is the geezer saying?



Greeks develop nothing therefore they are lying to Greek People

He said Pakistan gave Ballistic Missile technology to Turkiye
even a stupid Greek General said North Korea gave Ballistic Missile technology to Turkiye

Reality : Turkiye develops its own Ballistic Missile technology since 2011

*Critical systems and stages have been verified*
-- Solid-Propellant Rocket Motor with Thrust Vector-Control feature
-- Aerodynamic hybrid control driven by Thrust Vector Control, and electromechanically controlled propulsion
-- Multiple firings in space by the Liquid-Propellant Rocket Engine
-- Precise orientation control in space environment
-- Inertial Precision Navigation based on national sensors and a national Global Positioning System Receiver
-- Capsule detachment in space
-- Various structural and chemical materials and advanced processing techniques

Even Turkiye has its own space program to reach the Moon by 2023-2024



*Turkiye has its own agenda 2017-2028*

ROKETSAN
DELTA V Space Technologies


*ROKETSAN Space Program*

Roketsan TPO-1 : 120 km altitude in 2017
Roketsan TPO-2 : 130 km altitude in 2018
Roketsan SRO-1 : 136 km altitude in 2020

Roketsan SR-1 : 100 kg payload and 300 km altitude in 2023
Roketsan SIMSEK-1 SLV: 400 kg payload and 550 km altitude in 2027






*...................................................................................................................................


DELTA V Space Technologies - TUBITAK Space


Moon Research Program (AYAP-1 )*

Hard landing : 2023-2024
Soft landing : 2028

DeltaV Space Technologies has developed the hybrid propulsion system that will carry the spacecraft developed by TÜBİTAK Space to the Moon

After tests in earth orbit, DeltaV's hybrid engine will fire to enter lunar orbit


SORS is a probe rocket system with hybrid fuel engine technology that will be used primarily for the 2023-2024 hard landing on the Moon.

Hypersonic SORS was fired with liquid oxidizer and solid paraffin, had vertical firing tests in 2021. ( 300 km altitude )






*Delta-V belongs to Turkiye and 100% Turkish technology*

The World’s first sounding rocket launch using a paraffin/liquid oxygen propellant pair






*2019*
Türkiye‘s largest rocket engine firing with a liquid oxidizer





*2021*
Development of novel hybrid rockets with World’s highest thrust density





*2022*
The firing of the first hybrid propulsion system that developed for orbital operations













Homepage


Türkiye's Gateway to the NewSpace Türkiye's Gateway to the NewSpace SORS Sounding Rocket HİS In-Space Propulsion Unit Services & Products Enabling Technologies for Space Access



deltav.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Path-Finder said:


> what is the geezer saying?


He says Turkey has a strategic partnership with Pakistan in the development of ballistic missiles,he mentions Yildirim,Babur etc. He shows old magazines. I think I have some of those or had. I had that book he shows in the middle of the video,but I think I gave it to someone for free,because it was more or less useless to me. Maybe I still have it.

Thing is,MMM-E is stuck mentioning this guy and nobody even knows this guy here. He's just some obscure youtuber that MMM-E keeps watching. Meanwhile if you check MMM-E's channel on youtube,the videos he uploads are mostly Yunan Yunan Yunan Yunan. Most of the titles start with Yunan. 

And I suspect he finds them already translated by others and uploads them on his channel. Or just uses auto-translate which is often inaccurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Thing is,MMM-E is stuck mentioning this guy and nobody even knows this guy here. He's just some obscure youtuber that MMM-E keeps watching. Meanwhile if you check MMM-E's channel on youtube,the videos he uploads are mostly Yunan Yunan Yunan Yunan. Most of the titles start with Yunan.
> 
> And I suspect he finds them already translated by others and uploads them on his channel. Or just uses auto-translate which is often inaccurate.



You are a liar as like Greek media , Generals , etc

WOS is not my channel on youtube


----------



## MMM-E

*ALPAGUT Loitering Munition*


It will be a game changer on the battlefield with its artificial intelligence algorithms and superior sensor technologies.


Lenght : 2.3 m
Weight : 45 kg
Warhead : 11 kg
Range : 60+ km
Guidance : TV , IIR , GPS , INS

Platforms : Land , Air , Naval














to hit enemy Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Radars , medium range Air Defense Systems

*nowhere to hide , nowhere to run*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> You are a liar as like Greek media , Generals , etc
> 
> WOS is not my channel on youtube



And yet you have the same profile picture.



MMM-E said:


> nowhere to hide , nowhere to run


Relax Rambo


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> And yet you have the same profile picture.



Tens of thousands of Turks use same profile picture which is sembol of the Greek Seljuk Empire

WOS is not my channel on youtube



Foinikas said:


> Relax Rambo



Greeks are dreaming about SPIKE-NLOS

Turks have better weapons including 60+ km ALPAGUT with TV , IIR , INS-GPS guidance and with warhead of 11 kg to turn Greek Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Radars , medium range Air Defense Systems into crap of metal

and to be launched from Land , Air , Naval Platforms


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Tens of thousands of Turks use same profile picture which is sembol of the *Greek Seljuk Empire*


Ah Greek Seljuk Empire. Nice. Well done.



MMM-E said:


> Turks have better weapons including 60+ km ALPAGUT with TV , IIR , INS-GPS guidance and with warhead of 11 kg to turn Greek Tanks , Howitzers , MLRS , Radars , medium range Air Defense Systems into crap of metal


It's called scrap,not crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*MKE 20 mm CIWS*



Effective range of 2km

During the tests, it fired 4,000 rounds per minute with its 6-barrel, air-cooled 20x102mm rotary type weapon system 

In the future, the rate of fire will be increased to 6,000 rounds per minute


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> as of 2022 , TB-2 is 93% indigenous ( except ROTAX engine )



Only the frame. Engine and avionics are totally imported from USA and other EU countries.


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> Only the frame. Engine and avionics are totally imported from USA and other EU countries.



Nothing from USA

only ROTAX engine from Austria , nothing else
even Israeli UCAVs and Iranian Shahed-129 UCAV also American MQ-1 Predator use ROTAX Engine


and Avionics are full of Turkish , including Aselsan CATS E/O System






So except ROTAX Engine , TB-2 UCAV is full of Turkish technology



btw Turkish TB-3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR UCAVs use indigenous TEI PD-170 Engine


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> Nothing from USA
> 
> only ROTAX engine , nothing else
> even Israeli UCAVs and Iranian Shahed-129 UCAV use ROTAX Engine
> 
> 
> and Avionics are full of Turkish , including Aselsan CATS E/O S
> View attachment 890226
> 
> 
> 
> btw Turkish TB-3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR UCAVs use indigenous TEI PD-170 Engine
> View attachment 890225



source: https://hetq.am/en/article/134966
According to Hetq,* at least six key parts manufactured by American companies are used on Turkish UAVs*

The Turkish drones use a Canadian-made surveillance and targeting system (supplied by L3Harris WESCAM), as well as a radio transmitter and amplifier (Microhard Systems Inc.).

The Austrian company BRP-Rotax is the manufacturer of this Turkish drone engine, and the British company Andair has delivered fuel pumps.

Another British company, EDO MBM Technology Limited, has supplied bomb rack units for Turkish drones with high-precision bombs. Note that EDO MBM Technology, owned by EDO (UK) Limited, is owned by L3Harris Technologies of the United States, which is also the parent company of L3Harris WESCAM of Canada.


French BERINGER AERO supplies drone brake fluid canisters (tanks) to Turkey, and ASB sells thermal batteries used drone-launched MAM-L and MAM-S high-precision bombs.

The Turkish drone uses a German radar altimeter (manufacturer: s.m.s., smart microwave sensors) and a fuel filter (Hengst).



Legally registered in Switzerland, but with American roots, Garmin is the manufacturer of the GNC 255 navigation radio (Nav/Comm) used on the Bayraktar TB2. Such radios not only provide communication, for example, between the aircraft crew and ground services, but also help to pinpoint the aircraft.






The Bayraktar TB2 also uses the capabilities of the American satellite navigation system - GPS. To receive the signals of this system, the Turkish drone has a receiver (GPS receiver) issued by the American company Trimble.


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> source: https://hetq.am/en/article/134966
> According to Hetq,* at least six key parts manufactured by American companies are used on Turkish UAVs*
> 
> The Turkish drones use a Canadian-made surveillance and targeting system (supplied by L3Harris WESCAM), as well as a radio transmitter and amplifier (Microhard Systems Inc.).



What a stupid false flager troll team with its source and lies
wake up ,this is 2022

and still talking about Canadian E/O System and other subsystems

after Karabakh war in 2020 ,
Canada and Other Countries used embargo on Turkiye for TB-2
and BAYKAR has started using Turkish systems on TB-2 UCAV


so funny
*Canadian defense firm goes bankrupt over embargo on Turkiye*









Canadian defense firm goes bankrupt over embargo on Turkey


Canadian defense firm Telemus Systems Inc. has gone bankrupt due to the North American country’s embargo on Turkey, Middle East Eye (MEE) said in a...




www.dailysabah.com






BAYKAR has started using indigenous Aselsan CATS E/O System on Bayraktar TB-2 UCAV instead of Canadian WESCAM







as of 2022 , TB-2 is 93% indigenous














manpk77 said:


> Another British company, EDO MBM Technology Limited, has supplied bomb rack units for Turkish drones with high-precision bombs. Note that EDO MBM Technology, owned by EDO (UK) Limited, is owned by L3Harris Technologies of the United States, which is also the parent company of L3Harris WESCAM of Canada.



Its a lie as always

in reality , SELCUK BAYRAKTAR said that Mechanical lock ( bomb rack ) .
We don't buy from you, we never did. As it does not work in all conditions and very expensive ..... We have designed and produced much more advanced, cost-effective one by ourselves.






*go away now with your lies and cheap Armenian propaganda*


----------



## MMM-E

*ASELSAN Electronic Warfare Pod for UCAVs*



Sole in the world in its class

Able to detect and confuse enemy air defense systems using the most preferred frequencies


It can be used even in TB-2 tactical UCAVs thanks to its weight of less than 20kg


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> USA did not sale even UCAV to Turkiye
> and TB-2 UCAVs kicked USA backed PKK/YPG Terrorists and American-İsraeli dream in Syria



I have already burst your bubble of this hyped drone and hyped military power of Turkey. Turkey doesn't stand a chance even in region, forget world.
Why do you need NATO if you are so self capable?


MMM-E said:


> Turkiye has far better missile technology than Pakistan from anti-Tank missiles to cruise missiles and from air defense missiles to air to air missiles


Do you even know that Pakistan has lRBM?
Turkey doesn't have any missile which has a range of over 500km


----------



## Foinikas

manpk77 said:


> I have already burst your bubble of this hyped drone and hyped military power of Turkey. Turkey doesn't stand a chance even in region, forget world.
> Why do you need NATO if you are so self capable?


Even Ukrainian officials admitted it secretly:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582742388598276097


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> I have already burst your bubble of this hyped drone and hyped military power of Turkey. Turkey doesn't stand a chance even in region, forget world.



Your lies and cheap Armenian propaganda wont work
I blocked your lies and propaganda ... keep crying loser Foinikas and his false fllager trolll team

even only Turkish UCAVs were enough for victory in Syria Libya and Karabakh
and TB-2 is 93% indigenous and Turkiye sold TB-2 UCAVs to 24 Countries including Pakistan

NATO member Poland get TB-2 UCAVs yesterday








manpk77 said:


> Why do you need NATO if you are so self capable?




Then wth are USA,UK,France,Germany,İtaly in NATO ?
Why do They need NATO if they are so self capable?

stupid false flager troll team


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> Then wth are USA,UK,France,Germany,İtaly in NATO ?
> Why do They need NATO if they are so self capable?



To counter Russia. Is Turkey countering Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> Do you even know that Pakistan has lRBM?
> Turkey doesn't have any missile which has a range of over 500km




*Turkiye reached 800+ km Ballistic Misssile technology in 2015*
a few days ago , Greeks were shocked
Turks showed their missile capability even from 2015
( TAYFUN Missile hit the target from 561 km away ) and its not max range

Pakistan has Ballistic Missille up to 2750 km ... nothing else
And Pakistan doesnt have space technologies


*Turkiye already has superior capability .. Turkiye developed its own space technologies*

-- Solid-Propellant Rocket Engine
-- Liquid-Propellant Rocket Engine
-- Paraffin/liquid oxygen propellant Rocket Engine ... ( unique technology )
-- Thrust Vector-Control feature
-- Aerodynamic hybrid control driven by Thrust Vector Control, and electromechanically controlled propulsion

-- Precise orientation control in space environment
-- Inertial Precision Navigation based on national sensors and a national Global Positioning System Receiver
-- Capsule detachment in space
-- Various structural and chemical materials and advanced processing techniques


Hypersonic SR1-0 Rocket to carry 100 kg payload to 300 km altitude in 2023

Length : 15 m
Diameter : 1.35 m












1.700 km Chinese DF-21 Ballistic Missille ( length of 10,7 m and diameter of 1,4 m )

2.500 km Pakistani Shaheen-2 Ballistic Missille ( length of 17,5 m and diameter of 1,4 m )

Turkish SR1-0 Rocket ( length of 15 m and diameter of 1,35 m )


Only ignorant false flager troll team can say Turkey doesn't have any missile which has a range of over 500km

*Turkiye reached 800+ km Ballistic Misssile technology in 2015*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Your lies and cheap Armenian propaganda wont work
> I blocked your lies and propaganda ... keep crying loser Foinikas and his false fllager trolll team


Did you see what the Ukrainian said?


----------



## retaxis

Foinikas said:


> Did you see what the Ukrainian said?


Isn't it against forum rules to lie about military equipment and capabilities? Every single post from MMME is a lie about his own country or other countries. The weaker you are, the more desperate you become and judging by MMME defensiveness and desperation, Turkey is not looking good economically, politically, militarily or even demographically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Did you see what the Ukrainian said?



Yes American puppet for anti-Turkiye propaganda

TB-2 UCAVs won in Syria , Libya and Karabakh in the hands of the Turks
Ukraine is so weak and incapacitated country which dont know even how to use Turkish UCAV war doctrine


24 Countries bought Turkish TB2 UCAVs
5 Countries bought Turkish AKINCI UCAVs
3 Countries bought Turkish ANKA UCAVs

and dozens of Countries are waiting for buying Turkish UCAVs

Nobody buys low quality Chinese UCAVs anymore , even Pakistan
backward country Greece can not develop even UCAV

keep crying loser troll team Foinikas , retaxis , iblini , manpk77 and others

same idiots again terrorize my thread with their lies and butthurt feelings


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> To counter Russia. Is Turkey countering Russia?




*Greece emerging as new hub for Russian ship-to-ship fuel oil exports*









Greece emerging as new hub for Russian ship-to-ship fuel oil exports, data shows


Russian fuel oil arrivals offshore Greece jumped to record levels in April, as sanctions on Moscow drive traders to find new ways to export Russian oil via ship-to-ship (STS) loadings, Refinitiv Eikon data showed and sources said.




www.reuters.com







in 1952 , Turkiye joined NATO to counter Soviet thread

and in NATO except Turkiye , Nobody dare to fire even a bullet on Russian Forces

to fight in Syria
to fight in Libya

after attacks on Turkish Forces in Idlib ... Turkish counter attack

Russian army fled in panic after Turkish attack on Idlib​


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Yes American puppet for anti-Turkiye propaganda


He was pranked by Russians who pretended to be former American officials. It was supposed to be a private conversation.

He didn't have a reason to make "anti-Turkiye propaganda". The man admitted the truth in a private conversation. But he didn't know he was being pranked by Russians who would use it against Ukraine.



MMM-E said:


> in 1952 , Turkiye joined NATO to counter Soviet thread
> 
> and in NATO except Turkiye , Nobody dare to fire even a bullet on Russian Forces
> 
> to fight in Syria
> to fight in Libya
> 
> after attacks on Turkish Forces in Idlib ... Turkish counter attack
> 
> Russian army fled in panic after Turkish attack on Idlib​


After they pounded the Turkish invaders?


----------



## Path-Finder

MMM-E said:


> *TUALCOM TrNav ground-based Navigation and Timing System*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The global positioning and timing system, which is perhaps one of the most important elements of the battlefield, was developed with domestic and national resources
> 
> *Terrestrial positioning system*
> TRNAV provided better, more convenient and accurate positioning and timing than GPS, which is considered one of the best systems in this field
> 
> View attachment 889779
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 889776
> 
> 
> Thanks to the vehicles they set up, they receive the signal from space via Satellites
> 
> After illuminating above, we allow other platforms to know their own location and position very clearly
> 
> we built a system that complements each other from air to ground to air, so that the platforms that were in the air at that time were also broadcasting to the station on the ground
> 
> 
> *We can use the system wherever Turkiye needs*
> 
> The system produced by TUALCOM is very easy to carry and can be installed quickly. that the system is not local and can be used wherever needed if desired
> 
> By adding our system to Ships and unmanned Vessels, we will be able to take our sphere of range to longer distances
> 
> We will not be limited to just the Blue Homeland. Let's say we operate in X country which is very far from us. Our system weighs 3-4 kg .. It can be assembled in about 3 minutes. When our military units establish this, we will be able to use our own positioning system in those regions very quickly


This is the real deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> He didn't have a reason to make "anti-Turkiye propaganda". The man admitted the truth in a private conversation. But he didn't know he was being pranked by Russians who would use it against Ukraine.




Pure anti-Turkiye propaganda ... nothing else




Foinikas said:


> After they pounded the Turkish invaders?




and Turkish Armed Forces killed 3.322 Assad Regime militia including 6 generals and Iran backed terrorists

also Turkish Armed Forces destroyed

3 UAVs
2 SU-24 Fighter Jets
1 L-39 Aircraft
8 Helicopters
8 Air Defense Systems
155 Tanks
51 Howitzers
52 MLRS
29 AFVs
68 Military Vehicles
15 Anti Tank Weapons
36 Pick-up mounted anti aircraft guns
49 Ammunition Trucks
10 Ammunition Storage
2 Missile Systems

Turkish TB-2 UCAVs in action ... Idlib Syria


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Pure anti-Turkiye propaganda ... nothing else


Are you ok in the head?

The guy was talking privately and he revealed that TB2 was not that big of a weapon as they made it look like. He said it was more of a PR stunt. He said that without the anti-radiation missiles to destroy the Russian AA systems,the TB2 would have done nothing. 

He said they lost the initial batch in the first week of the war.

Stop being ignorant. It's not propaganda. He was fooled by Russian pranksters into thinking he was talking to American diplomats.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Are you ok in the head?
> 
> The guy was talking privately and he revealed that TB2 was not that big of a weapon as they made it look like.



I am saying again
Pure anti-Turkiye propaganda by American puppets


*TB-2 won in Syria , Libya and Karabakh in the hands of the Turks*
Turkiye knows how to use TB-2 UCAV war doctrine to protect TB-2s from Fighter Jets

( F-16s , AEWC , Radar Electronic Warfare Systems , long range laser guiided MLRS , Air Defense Systems and TB-2 UCAVs combined = Turkish UCAV war doctrine )

*Syria .. Turkiye created no fly zone in Idlib*
Turkish F-16s shot down 2 Syrian SU-24 Fighter Jets which tried to attack Turkish TB-2 UCAVs

*Libya .. HAFTAR Forces dont have Fighter Jets*
also Turkish Frigates protected Tripoli and Msrata

*Karabakh .. Armenia could not use SU-30 Fighter Jets*
because Azerbaijani S300s created no fly zone over Karabakh
also Turkiye deployed F-16s in Azerbaijan against possible Russian Jets

therefore TB-2 *TB-2 won in Syria , Libya and Karabakh in the hands of the Turks*


Only TB-2 UCAVs can not beat Russian Armed Forces
Ukraine lacks Air Force , Air Defense capability , Electronic Warfare Systems to protect TB-2 UCAVs

if Ukraine is so weak and incapacitated ,, its Ukraine's problem


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> I am saying again
> Pure anti-Turkiye propaganda by American puppets


I'm saying again: 

You are living in your own world.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> I'm saying again:
> 
> You are living in your own world.



I told to you Turkish UCAV war doctrine

still you are trolling ... and you are living in your fantasy world
your mission is anti-Turkiye propaganda on PDF

only stupid idiots and American puppets can say that TB2 was not that big of a weapon as they made it look like. and it was more of a PR stunt

*TB-2 won in Syria , Libya and Karabakh in the hands of the Turks

Ukranians can not say anything about TB-2s .. *
if Ukraine is so weak and incapacitated ,, its Ukraine's problem


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> I told to you Turkish UCAV war doctrine
> 
> still you are trolling ... and you are living in your fantasy world
> your mission is anti-Turkiye propaganda on PDF
> 
> only stupid idiots and American puppets can say that TB2 was not that big of a weapon as they made it look like. and it was more of a PR stunt
> 
> *TB-2 won in Syria , Libya and Karabakh in the hands of the Turks
> 
> Ukranians can not say anything about TB-2s .. *
> if Ukraine is so weak and incapacitated ,, its Ukraine's problem


You cannot even accept that an official spoke against the TB2 hype. You consider it "propaganda".

You live in your own world.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> You cannot even accept that an official spoke against the TB2 hype. You consider it "propaganda".
> 
> You live in your own world.



official what ? anti-Turkiye propaganda by American puppets
a stupid Ukranian moron can not say anything about TB-2

*TB-2 won in Syria , Libya and Karabakh in the hands of the Turks
And TB-2s destroyed hundreds of Russian military equipment in Ukraine*

Go and more cry loser
your mission is anti-Turkiye propaganda on PDF


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> official what ? anti-Turkiye propaganda by American puppets
> 
> Go and more cry loser
> your mission is anti-Turkiye propaganda on PDF


Do you have difficulty understanding english?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582742388598276097
*Sergey Pashinsky, chairman of the Committee on National Security and Defense Council*

How is this propaganda by "American puppets"? 

The video was exposed by RUSSIANS. The man talking was the head of National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine.
Are you retarded? Or is it so hard for you to accept that the TB2 is not the superweapon it has been made to look like through media? 

It seems that the only one crying here is you. I'm afraid you're crying and crying. But you're a fake news,false flagger,spammer account. So keep crying.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Do you have difficulty understanding english?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582742388598276097
> *Sergey Pashinsky, chairman of the Committee on National Security and Defense Council*
> 
> How is this propaganda by "American puppets"?
> 
> The video was exposed by RUSSIANS. The man talking was the head of National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine.
> Are you retarded? Or is it so hard for you to accept that the TB2 is not the superweapon it has been made to look like through media?
> 
> It seems that the only one crying here is you. I'm afraid you're crying and crying. But you're a fake news,false flagger,spammer account. So keep crying.



Even I know Russian very well understand him

He is a puppet to take more money and American HIMARS
He doesnt know even where is he .. He is talking anti-TB-2 propaganda

and HARM anti-radiation missile is only against AD Systems
TB-2 is not anti-radiotion missile idiots .. TB-2 is a UCAV to destroy Tanks,IFVs,Howitzers,MLRS,etc ... and you need to protect TB-2s against Fighter Jets and AD Systems

*TB-2s destroyed hundreds of Russian military equipment in Ukraine*
but Ukraine lacks Air Force , Air Defense capability , Electronic Warfare Systems to protect TB-2 UCAVs

*if Ukraine is so weak and incapacitated ,, its Ukraine's problem*


you have no brain to undrestand what about Turkish UCAV war doctrine

and a puppet moron can not say anything about TB-2 which won conflicts in Syria , Libya and Karabakh

And over 30 Coıuntries bought Turkish TB-2 , AKINCI and ANKA UCAVs
also dozens of countries are waiting for buying Turkish UCAVs

go and more cry ,, false flagger troll team


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Even I know Russian very well understand him
> 
> He is a puppet to take more money and American HIMARS
> He doesnt know even where is he .. He is talking anti-TB-2 propaganda
> 
> and HARM anti-radiation missile is only against AD Systems
> TB-2 is not anti-radiotion missile idiots .. TB-2 is a UCAV to destroy Tanks,IFVs,Howitzers,MLRS,etc ... and you need to protect TB-2s
> 
> *TB-2s destroyed hundreds of Russian military equipment in Ukraine*
> 
> and a puppet moron can not say anything about TB-2 which won conflicts in Syria , Libya and Karabakh
> 
> And over 30 Coıuntries bought Turkish TB-2 , AKINCI and ANKA UCAVs
> also dozens of countries are waiting for buying Turkish UCAVs
> 
> go and more cry ,, false flagger troll team


Pathetic...you can't accept that it's overhyped.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Pathetic...you can't accept that it's overhyped.



only in your dreams losers


TB-2 is a game changer in the hands of the Turks
Syria,Libya,Karabakh ... we won 3 conflicts .... Thanks to TB-2 UCAVs

and soon TB-2 UCAV to carry SUNGUR air to air missile to hunt enemy UAV-UCAVs , Attack -Utility Helicopters


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> TB-2 is a game changer in the hands of the Turks
> Syria,Libya,Karabakh


Keep dreaming,dreams are for free.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Keep dreaming,dreams are for free.



Turks dont have dream
Turks have victory in Syria,Libya and Karabakh

keep crying losers ... Greeks are the biggest loser since 1071


btw if Russia had TB2 UCAVs ,Russia easily would win the war in Ukraine a long time ago

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Path-Finder said:


> This is the real deal.



USA , Russia , China , Europe , India have space based Navigation and Timing System


NAMECOUNTRY OF ORIGINFULLY OPERATIONALNUMBER OF SATELLITESCARRIER FREQUENCIESGPSUSA199331L1/L2/L5GLONASSRussia199524+G1/G2GalileoEurope202030 (22 current)E1/E5a/E5bBeiDouChina202030 (28 current)B1/B2NAVICIndia20207L5QZSSJapan20247 (4 current)L1/L2/L5


*and Turkiye has its own Ground based Navigation and Timing System *

Navigation and Timing System is one of the most important elements of the battlefield


TRNAV stands out as a unique technology developed to meet the positioning requirement in tactical environments where GNSS signals are suppressed. TRNAV system can operate completely independently of GNSS signals and systems, and can generate location information only by utilizing their own unique signals, not friendly or hostile signals







*We can use the system wherever Turkiye needs*


For example , we operate in X country ( Libya ) which is very far from us.
Our system weighs 3-4 kg .. It can be assembled in about 3 minutes. When our military units establish this, we will be able to use our own positioning system in those regions very quickly


*Also Indigenous Anti-Jam GNSS CRPA*

Our Anti-Jam CRPA ( Controlled Radiation Pattern Antenna ) structures provide a solution against jamming and deception in GPS L1, GPS L2, GLONASS L1, GLONASS L2, GALILEO and BeiDou bands at the same time,

Its unique and no other in the world





Also TUALCOM has developed many products in RF data link and telemetry systems to offer them for our domestic platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

TACTICAL DRONE: The Evolution of Bayraktar TB2​







in 2020 ROTAX was *unable to impede use* of its dual-use engine, Canada *did impose an embargo* on the WESCAM MX-15 Electro-Optical system, and BAYKAR *was able to replace* the MX-15 with the indigenous Aselsan CATS system


*Two eventful years passed. What is the state of the TB2 today? How did it continue to perform in Libya, and then in Azerbaijan and Ukraine?*

TB2’s excellent performance in Libya and Azerbaijan remains uncontested. However, in Ukraine a dearth of visual evidence gave birth to false and contradicting claims. In this new article, our first priority is to set the record straight in Ukraine, examine the evolution of the TB2, recognize its runaway international export success, and finally try once more to predict what the future may hold for the now world-famous Tactical Drone !


*LIBYA*

In Libya, Haftar’s LNA comically claimed the destruction of more TB2s than Libya actually procured; we were able to confirm three lost airframes in our prior article (Tail Numbers T92, T94 and T95)

Last year, new information came to our attention. During the Libyan campaign, BAYKAR apparently upgraded the TB2 Line-of-Sight (*LOS*) *communication link*, expanding its range to *250 km* from 150 km. In addition, BAYKAR constantly improved the autonomous flight software, to safely guide the aircraft in case of temporary loss of communications, until their reestablishment

*After these upgrades TB2 losses in Libya apparently came to a halt.*

The three downed airframes in Libya were largely intact, without penetrating fragment damage, implying their loss was probably caused by Electronic Interference or other communication link failure. Therefore, the strengthening of the commlink and associated software may largely explain how further losses were averted.

Further indirect confirmation from Ukraine: Ukrainian officers stated on the record, that the TB2 is the only UAV capable of flying under dense Russian Electronic Warfare (EW) measures.


*
AZERBAIJAN*

Nagorno-Karabakh, the center of conflict between Armenia and Azerbaijan, has been arguably the most successful operating theater for the Bayraktar TB2.

In the space of a few weeks, TB2s managed to destroy about 80 Tanks, more than 150 howitzers, artillery pieces and rocket launchers as well as a significant number of light vehicles, and personnel 

TB2s became the nemesis of Anti-Aircraft (AA) systems with more than 20 confirmed kills. 
The majority of destroyed systems were of the Strela and OSA types, but some modern high-end systems — including 1 TOR and 2 S-300’s — were destroyed as well


In conclusion, Bayraktar TB2 became a main contributor to the swift and decisive victory of Azerbaijan in the Nagorno-Karabakh war. Furthermore, this was achieved with the loss of just one airframe during the entire 6-week war.




*UKRAINE*

The TB2 contribution in the Ukrainian war remains controversial, primarily due to scant visual evidence. Ukraine suddenly stopped publishing videos of TB2 strikes after the first few days of the war.

The few videos published before the cutoff show widespread destruction of Russian supplies of ammunition and fuel in the Northern front, and the demise of some Anti-Aircraft (AA) systems. After a few days into the war, the flow of information completely ceased.

We believe the halt was imposed for reasons of operational security. We give no credence to rumors claiming the halt was mandated by the manufacturing company and/or country.

No more videos were published afterwards, with the exception of some rare videos released by the Ukrainian Navy.

The dearth of information gave birth to conflicting claims on the role of the Bayraktar TB2 in the Ukrainian war. The Russians claim, in Haftar infamy, to have destroyed more TB2s that Ukraine actually owns. The Ukrainians claim that the TB2 is one of their most effective weapons.

Where does the truth lie? To answer this question, we must first revisit the capabilities of the platform




*TB2 MISSIONS AND CAPABILITIES

1) TB2 in Local Conflicts: An Exceptionally Versatile Platform*

TB2 was originally designed for counter terrorism, as Türkiye needed a UAV platform to address illegal activities in its borders, including operations of the PKK terrorist group

This mission was a resounding success: soon after the TB2 was added to Turkish Armed Forces inventory, PKK largely lost the ability to conduct operations inside Türkiye and to infiltrate terrorists through the Iraq and Syrian borders.

In 2020 in a more conventional theater, in Syria’s Idlib province (operation Spring Shield), the Turkish general staff decided to use the TB2 in a deep-strike role. Fighter jet operations were not feasible as Russia used its S-400 systems to restrict North Syrian airspace.

The TB2 performed flawlessly in Syria, decimating Assad’s heavy assets and armor, as well as lighter vehicles and personnel. In an even more impressive feat, it managed to destroy several Pantsir AA systems, earning a reputation as an “AA-killer”

In our prior article we have already established the “limited furtivity” of the TB2. Capitalizing on its limited ability to evade detection, TB2s managed to destroy multiple Pantsir systems, taking advantage of the *8+ km* maximum range of MAM-L munitions


This capability was further demonstrated in Libya were upwards of 20 Pantsir systems were destroyed. In Nagorno Karabakh and Ukraine, a limited number of more advanced Anti-Aircraft systems (TOR, BUK and S-300) were also destroyed


In conclusion TB2 proved to be an *extremely versatile platform*, suitable both for counter insurgency, as well as low and medium intensity conflicts. It ideally operates at a certain *“stand-offish”* distance from its targets but may also be able to penetrate behind front lines in a *deep-strike role*, depending on the capability of the adversary’s Air Defense



*2) TB2 in Densely Protected Airspace*

The conflict in Ukraine is the first full scale War in Europe since World War II. Its scale resembles an imagined Soviet Invasion of Western Europe, as envisaged by NATO

The *A10 Warthog* was designed specifically for this type of battlefield, with the mission to destroy massive scale Soviet armor and artillery. The Soviets riposted with their own specialized ground attack planes especially the Su-25.

A *dense multi-layered Air Defense* environment is exactly what Russia built over South and East Ukraine: it would thus be irrational to expect the TB2 to be able to casually penetrate it. We caution our readers, that “*Limited*” is the key word in our concept of “limited furtivity”: *TB2 is* *not a stealth* *platform*


TB2 critics unreasonably expect the small drone to be able to perform flawlessly in an environment where even an A-10 ground attack fighter would be challenged today. This is disingenuous at best, nonsensical at worst








*How Ukraine operated the TB2*

During the first few weeks of the War, the Ukrainian Armed Forces operated the TB2 quite effectively.

They used BAYKAR’s Mobile Control Stations to disperse TB2s away from Airports, limiting potential losses on the ground from Russian Air Force attacks and Kalibre cruise missile strikes.


They also operated the TB2 in a clever strategic manner. Recognizing the hazardously built, incomplete Russian air defenses, and most importantly the fragility of Russian logistics throughout the North, they concentrated their strikes on challenged logistic lines. 
Repeated TB2 strikes on railway and track convoys of ammunition and fuel further degraded Russian logistics in the North front


We can safely assume that a similar, more or less intense pace continued throughout the first month of operations. TB2s contributed to heavy Russian losses in both materiel and personnel in the North front, which inevitably led to their decision to withdraw.


Indeed, after approximately one month, the Russians retreated from the North and regrouped towards the South and East. This move signaled the start of the second phase of operations, and tilted the fortunes of war heavily towards Russia





*Ukraine after the start of Russian withdrawal from the North Front (marked in blue color) *source: The Economist



In the South and East, the proximity of Crimea, the presence of battle-hardened local militias of Donbass and the apparent competence of local field command, resulted in significant early Russian advances towards Kherson and Melitopol. This facilitated their operations and gave them enough time to organize their formidable multi-layered Air Defense, vastly complicating TB2 operations in the second phase of the conflict.


*Furthermore, Ukraine under duress made certain unwise tactical decisions regarding deployment and operation of the TB2. Ukrainian forces operated TB2s in several dangerous missions of no apparent tactical importance, presumably for theatrical and/or propaganda purposes.*


TB2s were used for strikes deep inside Russia, mainly in Belgorod, where Ukraine should have anticipated minimal results. They should have also realized that TB2s would be challenged to get to their targets and even more challenged to come back. At least two TB2s were lost over Russian Federation territory as a result.


Other doubtful missions of no apparent tactical value were the obsessively repeated raids on Snake Island. At least one Ukrainian Navy TB2 was lost; it was later recovered by Russian forces in the waters around the island.




*Objective Facts: TB2 Achievements in Ukraine*

TB2 videos from the first few days of the war demonstrate a focus on Russian supply lines, with scores of direct hits on railway ammunition and fuel wagons, armored vehicles, and Air Defense systems. Although we have no videos afterwards, we believe these successful operations continued throughout the first month of the war until the Russians withdrew from the North.


*What happened in the second phase, after the Russian withdrawal, is less clear. Nevertheless, we have several confirmed TB2 operations:*


TB2s attacked and set on fire Russian fuel depots deep inside Russian Federation territory, in the city of Belgorod.
A TB2 tracked the cruiser Moskva, according to the ship’s crew. It apparently occupied the ship’s air defenses while Moskva was attacked and sunk by anti-ship missiles.
In Snake Island a TB2 destroyed a helicopter while Russia troops were disembarking.
TB2s destroyed several AA systems, including Pantsir and Strela, as well as two small patrol boats of the Raptor class around Snake Island.


A TB2 was probably involved in the attack against the large Alligator class landing ship Orsk while the ship was unloading materiel in the port of Berdyansk. The ensuing fire destroyed and sunk the ship, damaging two other landing ships docked nearby.
We know that a TB2 tracked the Russian tugboat Vasily Bekh, and we suspect it may have designated the target for a laser ordinance from another platform. Claims that the tugboat was hit by Harpoon missiles are unlikely.
The reason most of these strikes are on Naval targets is not a coincidence. The Black Sea is a far more permissive environment, with limited air-defense. It is therefore an ideal hunting ground for the TB2.

We can clearly see that although it became increasingly difficult for the TB2 to operate in the dense Air Defense environment of the South and East fronts, it *remained a useful platform *when operated wisely.



*Objective Facts: TB2 Losses in Ukraine*

Ukrainian forces operated the TB2 effectively during the first phase of the war. In the second phase, they seemed to take certain unwise decisions under considerable pressure. They frequently operated the TB2 in dangerous missions of no tactical importance, contributing to increased losses.










TACTICAL DRONE: The Evolution of Bayraktar TB2 - Straturka


Panos Hadjikomninos, Aug 5, 2022 Two years ago, in May 2020, I published an article on BAYKAR (BAYKAR: Small Company, Great Ambition 1), which remains one of the most authoritative articles on the Bayraktar TB2. The article also proved remarkably prescient. Its forward-looking assertions were...




www.straturka.com


----------



## MMM-E

*KTJ-1750 , KTJ-3200 , KTJ-3700 Turbojet Engines*




KALE-AERO has developed Turbojet Engines to power SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles

Range of SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles were limited by 280 km because of using French TRI-40 Turbojet Engine

With indigenous Turbojet Engine Range of SOM and ATMACA Cruise Missiles will increase up to 500 km






*KTJ-1750 and KTJ-3200 Turbojet Engines*









*SOM air launched Cruise Missile




*





*KARA-ATMACA ground launched* *Cruise Missile




*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> View attachment 890980


The irony is that,most Turkish members here say "Our weapons are not for Greece. We have many enemies. We need to defend against Russia,Iran,Israel etc." however most of the official Turkish government maps,point to the West. At NATO countries 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*By 2023 modernized MEKO-200 and ISTIF Frigates will be the strongest in the Eastern Mediterranian*




-- Hellenic Navy Frigates armed with 16 x SAMs and 8 x anti-ship Missiles
-- Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigates armed with 16 x SAMs and 8 x anti-ship Missiles
-- Egyptian Navy MEKO-A200 Frigates armed with 32 x SAMs and 16 x anti-ship Missiles

-- Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs and 16 x anti-ship Missiles
-- Turkish Navy ISTIF Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs and 16 x anti-ship Missiles





















*BARBAROS ( MEKO-200 track-IIB ) Frigate*

-- Havelsan ADVENT Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System
-- Aselsan TAKS Fire Control System
-- SMART-S MK-II 3D Radar
-- Aselsan MAR-D 3B AESA Radar
-- Aselsan AKR-D X and Ka-Band fire control Radars
-- Aselsan ARES-2NC Electronic Warfare System
-- Aselsan PIRI Panoramic Infrared Imaging System
-- Aselsan KATS Infrared Search and Track system ( IRST )
-- Aselsan KULAC Echo Sounder System
-- Aselsan KIRLANGIC Electro-Optical Reconnaissance and Surveillance System
-- Aselsan TUMSIS X-UMS X-Band Satellite Combat System
-- Armelsan ARAS-2023 Diver Detection Sonar
-- Aselsan FERSAH Carina Mounted Sonar System
-- Aselsan HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System

-- 127 mm Gun
-- Aselsan STOP 25mm Remote Controlled Stabilized Cannon System
-- 1 x Aselsan GOKDENIZ 35mm CIWS
-- 1 x Phalanx Mk-15 Blok 1B 20 mm CIWS
-- 64x ESSM/HISAR Air Defense Missiles
-- 16x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles
-- 6x Lightweight Torpedoes



*Advanced Technologies


Combat Management System*
French THALES STACOS Mod 3/TACTICOS Combat Management System will be replaced by Turkish HAVELSAN ADVENT Network Enabled Data Integrated Combat Management System







*Multi-Purpose Operator Console*
20 Multi-Purpose Operator Console ( Indigenous ) 
10GB network infrastructure was used for the first time in this project







*64 x RIM-162 ESSM*

ESSM to protect ships from attacking missiles and aircraft. ESSM is designed to counter even supersonic maneuvering anti-ship missiles

Range : 50+ km
Speed : Mach 4+
Guidance System : Mid-course update datalink -- Terminal semi-active radar homing






*16x ATMACA Anti-Ship Missiles*

Range : 220+ km
Speed : Mach 0,90
Flight altitude : super sea-skimming ( below 3 m )
Guidance : active radar terminal homing , INS/GPS+RA+DL


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *By 2023 modernized MEKO-200 and ISTIF Frigates will be the strongest in the Eastern Mediterranian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Hellenic Navy Frigates armed with 16 x SAMs and 8 x anti-ship Missiles
> -- Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigates armed with 16 x SAMs and 8 x anti-ship Missiles
> -- Egyptian Navy MEKO-A200 Frigates armed with 32 x SAMs and 16 x anti-ship Missiles
> 
> -- Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs and 16 x anti-ship Missiles
> -- Turkish Navy ISTIF Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs and 16 x anti-ship Missiles


Good thing that you only care about France and Russia,because tiny Greece and Egypt are not your enemies.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Good thing that you only care about France and Russia,because tiny Greece and Egypt are not your enemies.
> 
> View attachment 891182



I am not talking about enemy , tiny-weak Armenia is also enemy

I am talking about rival ... ( France )

-- Military Power
-- Military Bases abroad
-- Demographic, political, and ideological capabilities
-- Soft Power and influence on the geographic extension
-- To be well connected with regional and global forums
-- Industrial capacity
-- GDP PPP
-- Defense Industry

So , Our rival is France in Syria , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
but not tiny Greece

Greece is nothing without France


----------



## MMM-E

*President Erdogan: 29.10.2022*
"When the TAYFUN missiles started to be fired, what did the Greeks start to do?
It was immediately on the agenda on television broadcasts.

Just wait, {this just the beginning,} the others is yet to come."



*After TAYFUN Missile , TUFAN Ballistic Missile is coming*

MaRV (Manevuerable Reentry Vehicle) and HGV (hypersonic gliding vehicle) that will be used with TUFAN MRBM.

And TUBITAK-SAGE develops the supersonic - hypersonic cruise missiles in parallel with its ramjet and scramjet engine development



*Tubitak-SAGE KUZGUN-TJ Missile*

Weight : 85 kg
Warhead : 10 kg
Guidance : GNS-INS + IIR seeker / Laser
Platform : UCAVs , Helicopters , Fighter Jets

AKINCI UCAV to fire KUZGUN-SS in 2022
AKINCI UCAV to fire KUZGUN-TJ in the 3rd quarter of 2023






*there will be RF seeker variant*






10 AKINCI UCAV to carry 80 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles for swarm attack on enemy Frigate
and GAME OVER !

*Greek , Egyptian , French Navy Frigates armed with only 16 x SAMs which can not intercept swarm attack of 80 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles*

80 KUZGUN-TJ Missiles = $8 million
1 Frigate : $500-750 million


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> I am not talking about enemy , tiny-weak Armenia is also enemy
> 
> I am talking about rival ... ( France )
> 
> -- Military Power
> -- Military Bases abroad
> -- Demographic, political, and ideological capabilities
> -- Soft Power and influence on the geographic extension
> -- To be well connected with regional and global forums
> -- Industrial capacity
> -- GDP PPP
> -- Defense Industry
> 
> So , Our rival is France in Syria , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
> but not tiny Greece
> 
> Greece is nothing without France


You are not talking,you are not talking,but every time it's comparing Turkey with Greece 😂😂😂



MMM-E said:


> *President Erdogan: 29.10.2022*
> "When the TAYFUN missiles started to be fired, what did the Greeks start to do?
> It was immediately on the agenda on television broadcasts.
> 
> Just wait, {this just the beginning,} the others is yet to come."


When the Greek Rafale started to come,what did the Turks do? 
They started nagging about Greek "arms race".

When the FDI HN deal was signed,what did Turks do?
They started talking about Greek "love for arms".

When the first F-16Vs were delivered,what did Turks do?
They started talking about it on newspapers and TV.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> You are not talking,you are not talking,but every time it's comparing Turkey with Greece 😂😂😂



I show daydreamer Greeks what about their power
Greece is not rival to Turkiye

-- Military Power
-- Military Bases abroad
-- Demographic, political, and ideological capabilities
-- Soft Power and influence on the geographic extension
-- To be well connected with regional and global forums
-- Industrial capacity
-- GDP PPP
-- Defense Industry

So , Our rival is France in Syria , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean




Foinikas said:


> When the Greek Rafale started to come,what did the Turks do?
> They started nagging about Greek "arms race".



So funny .. Rafale is easy target

Turkiye can hit your Rafales even in Jet Hangars in Tanagra Air Base
Thanks to BORA , TAYFUN , SOM , ATMACA Ballistic-Cruise Missiles and SIMSEK , KARGI kamikaze Drones with E/O Camera

also Turkiye has S400 , SIPER Air Defense Systems to turn your Rafales into burned bird

also 236 F-16 to protect Turkish EZZ and Turkish Air Space

also KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet is coming

and Turkiye will buy 40 new F-16V or Eurofighter

better worry about how to stop the Turkish Armed Forces to defend Islands which is 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland





Foinikas said:


> When the FDI HN deal was signed,what did Turks do?
> They started talking about Greek "love for arms".



So funny , only a few hours and no more 3 FDI Frigates
Turkiye produce 31 new Warships

even no need the Turkish Navy
Great Turkish missile fire power is enough to destroy 3 FDI Frigates in a few hours

Thanks to SOM , ATMACA , KGK-LR , TOLUN-IIR , TRLG-230 , KARGI , SIMSEK
also upcoming KUZGUN-TJ , CAKIR , AKBABA missiles and TAYFUN anti-ship Ballistic Missile

and hundreds of HARPOON , SLAM-ER and HARM Missiles

btw Turkish unmanned Vessels armed with missiles and torpedos to hit 3 FDI Frigates
and 250+ UCAVs to turn 3 FDI Frigates into crap of metal




Foinikas said:


> When the first F-16Vs were delivered,what did Turks do?
> They started talking about it on newspapers and TV.



Your F-16V can not change anything in BVR combat
and AESA Radar is nothing to do with dog fight

Turkish Air Force has already 192 F-16s with network centric warfare capability to use 600 km Radar of Boeing E-7T AEWC to detect Greek F-16V from 350-400 km away


Turkiye has tons of weapons to turn Rafale , F-16V , FDI into crap of metal
still dreaming about tiny-weak Greece

*Greece never can stop The Turkish Armed Forces's missile fire power*


----------



## MMM-E

*Aselsan TOLUN-IIR to hit even moving targets*



Range : 100 km 
Weight : 139 kg
Guidance : GPS , INS and IIR seeker
-- man-in-the-loop capability
-- two way datalink

Turkish Air Force will be able to arm their F-16 , HURJET and AKINCI UCAVs with up to 8 TOLUN-IIR guided Bombs

current Greek-Egyptian Navies Frigates armed with only 16 x SAMs with range of 35-50 km

10 F-16 Fighter Jets or AKINCI UCAVs to carry 80 TOLUN-IIR for swarm attack on hostile Frigate and GAME OVER !







Aselsan Small Diameter Bomb .. ( without IIR seker )


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> So funny .. Rafale is easy target


 So easy target,you want to buy Eurofighter to counter it.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> So easy target,you want to buy Eurofighter to counter it.



S400 easily can counter Rafale
if Turkiye want , no fly zone in the Aegean


SIPER to create no fly zone over the Islands





S400 to create no fly zone over the Aegean


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> S400 easily can counter Rafale
> if Turkiye want , no fly zone in the Aegean
> 
> 
> SIPER to create no fly zone over the Islands
> View attachment 891404
> 
> 
> S400 to create no fly zone over the Aegean
> View attachment 891405




So easy,but you still try to match the Rafale:


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> So easy,but you still try to match the Rafale:
> 
> 
> View attachment 891443



Out of range of the S400 ... for example Egypt-Libya line

in the Aegean , and to protect Turkish EEZ , .... SIPER and S400 are enough to counter Rafale


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Out of range of the S400 ... for example Egypt-Libya line
> 
> in the Aegean , and to protect Turkish EEZ , .... SIPER and S400 are enough to counter Rafale


Your excuses are so funny.


----------



## Foinikas

Maula Jatt said:


> Oh man I wish they get a severe beating by the Greeks and Armenians and whoever the f they have been beefing with
> 
> Such cruel people, towards Armenians especially, I hope Pakistan becomes neutral in the conflict and Iran arm's the shit outta Armenia


They have beef with the Syrian government,Iraq,Egypt,the Tobruk government of Libya,the Kurds,the Armenians,the Greek Cypriots.They've been pissing off the Americans,the French,the Germans,the Swedes,the Finns and only recently became friends with the Israelis and Emiratis again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Foinikas said:


> They have beef with the Syrian government,Iraq,Egypt,the Tobruk government of Libya,the Kurds,the Armenians,the Greek Cypriots.They've been pissing off the Americans,the French,the Germans,the Swedes,the Finns and only recently became friends with the Israelis and Emiratis again.


truly a very retarted people, genocidal maniacs
if there's a higher power, they shall pay for their evil crimes against Armenians, kurds, greeks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*16 TUZLA class new Patrol Boats for Anti-Submarine Warfare*

Displacement : 400 tons
Length : 55.75 m
Speed : 25 knots
Range : 1,000 nm

Simrad SP92 Mk II hull-mounted low frequency Sonar











Weight (Rocket) : 35,5 kg
Weight (warhead) : 12 kg
Length (Rocket) 1,3 m
Range : 2.000 m
Depth of Detonation : 300 m

The Fire Control System utilizes the navigation and target information provided by the vessel and calculates the necessary firing data


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Navy has the best Anti-Submarine Aircraft Fleet in the Region*



Turkiye : 12
Greece : 5
Egypt : 0

6 CN-235 and 6 ATR-72


----------



## MMM-E

*Leopard2A4 Tank modernization to Next Generation standard


ROKETSAN*
The armor was modernized by Roketsan.
Deliveries started in 2021 have been completed for 40 Tanks

-- Explosive reactive armor ( ERA )
-- Add-on-Armor and High Ballistic Strength Cage Armor












*BMC-ASELSAN*
TİYK-LEO 2A4 Project

Within the scope of TİYK-LEO 2A4 Project, BMC will undergo extensive modernization of 81+250 Leopard 2A4 Tanks

-- New fire control system
-- Active protection system
-- E/O Systems
-- RCWS


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> I told to you Turkish UCAV war doctrine



Turkey is not the only country which has UCAV. And it is not just about UCAV. 

Pakistan is a nuclear power here dynamics are different. Similarly, the dynamics between Russia and US are different. 

We talk about stealth technology, ICBMS, satellite war, submarine and EW warfare of some other level.



MMM-E said:


> *Turkish Navy has the best Anti-Submarine Aircraft Fleet in the Region*
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye : 12
> Greece : 5
> Egypt : 0
> 
> 6 CN-235 and 6 ATR-72
> View attachment 891939
> 
> View attachment 891941
> 
> View attachment 891940



Again not produced by Turkey



MMM-E said:


> I told to you Turkish UCAV war doctrine



Turkey is not the only country which has UCAV. And it is not just about UCAV. 

Pakistan is a nuclear power here dynamics are different. Similarly, the dynamics between Russia and US are different. 

We talk about stealth technology, ICBMS, satellite war, submarine and EW warfare of some other level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> Turkey is not the only country which has UCAV. And it is not just about UCAV.



*Only Turkiye has UCAV War doctrine* to use UCAVs , laser guided MLRS , EW Systems to destroy enemy Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , MLRS , Air Defense Systems , etc

Turkiye has put forward a new military doctrine in the world 
and TB-2 UCAVs destroyed 800+ Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , MLRS , Air Defense Systems in Syria , Libya and Karabakh

TB-2 UCAV
70 km TRLG-230 laser guided MLRS to hit even moving targets

*Nowhere to hide , Nowhere to run*


also AKINCI UCAV with game changer weapons to destroy all enemy equipment from safe distance





-- 60+ km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with TV+IIR seeker
-- 100 km TOLUN-IIR with IIR seeker to hit even moving targets
-- 150 km CAKIR Cruise Missile with IIR sekeer to hit even moving targets 
-- 180+ km KUZGUN-TJ with IIR sekeer to hit even moving targets

also Turkish UCAVs to carry SUNGUR air to air Missiles to hunt enemy UAV-UCAVs , Attack and Utility Helicopters


SUNGUR





60+ km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone





100 km TOLUN-IIR





150 km CAKIR





180+ km KUZGUN-TJ






American and Chinese UCAVs armed with only 12-25 km laser guided Missile/Bomb

Europe , Russia , India dont have even their own UCAV

*Turkish UCAVs to hit everything including Warships ....the best in the world*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> MMM-E said:
> 
> 
> 
> American and Chinese UCAVs armed with only 12-25 km laser guided Missile/Bomb
> 
> Europe , Russia , India dont have even their own UCAV
> 
> *Turkish UCAVs to hit everything including Warships ....the best in the world*
Click to expand...

Stop bragging so much...








@manpk77 is right about Turkey not being the only country with UCAVs.


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> Again not produced by Turkey



*learn about military before terrorize my thread*

even France , The UK , Germany use American P-3 or P-8 Anti-Submarine Aircraft

so I am saying again Turkiye has the best Anti-Submarine Aircraft fleet in the region

Turkiye : 12
Greece : 5
Egypt : 0





manpk77 said:


> Pakistan is a nuclear power here dynamics are different. Similarly, the dynamics between Russia and US are different.
> 
> We talk about stealth technology, ICBMS, satellite war, submarine and EW warfare of some other level.



*Nobody can use Nuclear weapons *
the best Example is Ukraine-Russia war as like Korean War , Vietnam , Iraq


Nowadays Hybrid War is everywhere and Turkiye is the best

UCAVs and guided munitions
Kamikaze Drones
GPS/INS and laser guided MLRS .. ( American HIMARS lacks laser guidance )
EW Systems
Long range weapon detection Radar


Russia is Nuclear super power but Russia can not use nuclear weapons in Ukraine

And Russia lacks modern equipment like UCAV , Kamikaze Drone ,Guided Bomb , guided MLRS , Long range weapon detection Radar

*Turkiye has all of those weapons
and if Turkiye would give modern equipment to Russia , Russia already won the war long time ago*


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> @manpk77 is right about Turkey not being the only country with UCAVs.





Foinikas said:


> Stop bragging so much...



*Stop trolling , lying and terrorize my thread *


I am not talking about UCAV , I am talking about UCAV War Doctrine .. Malaka

and not American , not Chinese 
but Turkish UCAVs destroyed 800+ Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , MLRS , Air Defense Systems in Syria ,Libya and Karabakh


*also American and Chinese UCAVs armed with only 12-25 km laser guided Missile/Bomb*

Europe , Russia , India dont have even their own strategic UCAV

*But Turkish AKINCI UCAV to hit everything including Warships .... the best in the world*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> so I am saying again Turkiye has the best Anti-Submarine Aircraft fleet in the region
> 
> Turkiye : 12
> Greece : 5
> Egypt : 0


Stop lying. 








MMM-E said:


> and not American , not Chinese
> but Turkish UCAVs destroyed 800+ Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , MLRS , Air Defense Systems in Syria ,Libya and Karabakh


According to the Turkish MoD. And according to your propaganda machine. Even if they are all confirmed by independent sources,we're still talking about wars with Artsakh and Armenia,Libya's Tobruk Government and Syria's severely depleted and lacking forces. You could have used the example of Ukraine,but you don't want to mention Ukraine because almost all of the TB2s were shot down in a matter of weeks there.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> View attachment 892946



*Stop trolling , lying and terrorize my thread*

Do you know even what about Aircraft and Helicopter ? 
what an ignorant troll team who show Helicopters

I am talking about Anti-Submarine Aircraft

Turkiye : 12
Greece : 5
Egypt : 0


*if we are talking about Helicopters , still Turkish Navy has superior fleet*

Turkiye : 24 Sikorsky SEAHAWK and 13 AB-212 ... Total : 37
Greece : 11 Sikorsky SEAHAWK ( 7 on order ) and 7 AB-212 ... Total : 18 ( 7 on order )


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *Stop trolling , lying and terrorize my thread*
> 
> Do you know even what about Aircraft and Helicopter ?
> what an ignorant troll team who show Helicopters
> 
> I am talking about Anti-Submarine Aircraft
> 
> Turkiye : 12
> Greece : 5
> Egypt : 0
> 
> 
> *if we are talking about Helicopters , still Turkish Navy has superior fleet*
> 
> Turkiye : 24 Sikorsky SEAHAWK and 13 AB-212 ... Total : 37
> Greece : 11 Sikorsky SEAHAWK ( 7 on order ) and 7 AB-212 ... Total : 18 ( 7 on order )


It gets the job done. That's what matters. Stop bragging like a teenager. 

And learn how to count: 

11 SeaHawk and 11 AB-212 that's 22. And 1 P-3B Orion,that's 23.

And if you add 7 SeaHawk on order and the 3 Orion that are being upgraded,that makes it 33.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> It gets the job done. That's what matters. Stop bragging like a teenager.
> 
> And learn how to count:
> 
> 11 SeaHawk and 11 AB-212 that's 22. And 1 P-3B Orion,that's 23.
> 
> And if you add 7 SeaHawk on order and the 3 Orion that are being upgraded,that makes it 33.



Stop crying like a teenager


*Total*
Greece : 33 even including 7 order
Turkiye : 49 even excluding 6 order


*ASW Aircraft*
Turkiye : 12 ... 6 C-235 and 6 ATR-72
Greece : 5 P-3
Egypt : 0

and your AB-212 is shit to compare with Turkish ATR-72 with the latest technology


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Stop crying like a teenager
> 
> 
> *Total*
> Greece : 33 even including 7 order
> Turkiye : 49 even excluding 6 order
> 
> 
> *ASW Aircraft*
> Turkiye : 12 C-235 and ATR-72
> Greece : 5 P-3
> Egypt : 0


First of all,why would I be crying?

Second,so what if Turkey has more ASW helicopters and aircraft? What are you going to do now,put a flare in your ***,light it and start running around?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> First of all,why would I be crying?
> 
> Second,so what if Turkey has more ASW helicopters and aircraft? What are you going to do now,put a flare in your ***,light it and start running around?



I am not running to Greek threads
but you are running and crying on Turkish threads

Modern ASW fleet to turn enemy Submarines into crap of metal in a war


btw you going to do now,put a flare in your ***,light it and start running around with F-16V


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> I am not running to Greek threads
> but you are running and crying on Turkish threads
> 
> Modern ASW fleet to turn enemy Submarines into crap of metal in a war
> 
> 
> btw you going to do now,put a flare in your ***,light it and start running around with F-16V


If you don't want others to reply to your threads,don't make provoking comments and don't brag like a teenager. 

When you post something and after the technical data,you make comments like "TO DESTROY ALL BANDIT COUNTRIES" or "to turn Rafale into pieces of crap" or "Tiny Greece/France/USA/Iran" or whatever. 

Learn how to communicate with people,instead of talking like a jungle animal.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> If you don't want others to reply to your threads,don't make provoking comments and don't brag like a teenager.



PDF is a military forum and I show our military power in the region

you can reply but just stop trolling , lying and stop terrorize my threads
and stop crying like a teenager

thats ture
Turkiye has the best ASW Aircraft fleet in the region




Foinikas said:


> When you post something and after the technical data,you make comments like "TO DESTROY ALL BANDIT COUNTRIES" or "to turn Rafale into pieces of crap" or "Tiny Greece/France/USA/Iran" or whatever.
> 
> Learn how to communicate with people,instead of talking like a jungle animal.



You are most liar and provocateur user on PDF

You are running to my threads
then you are trolling , lying and provoke me
and you are crying as a victim ... its your dirty game

not me but you learn how to communicate with people,instead of talking like a jungle animal.

its your rude reply to my informative post :



Foinikas said:


> Second,so what if Turkey has more ASW helicopters and aircraft? What are you going to do now,put a flare in your ***,light it and start running around?


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> you can reply but just stop trolling , lying and stop terrorize my threads
> and stop crying like a teenager


Excuse me,do you understand that your manner of posting,provokes replies? It's not trolling. And realize that you are the one crying like a teenager. First,you make provocative comments that are not necessary and destroy your objectivity on everything you post. Then you get replies from people,that you don't like. And then you always stop crying,saying people are "terrorizing" your threads or "trolling" your posts. 

Eh,what do you want? You want an audience only,just go to Youtube,post videos and turn off the comments. It's easier. 



MMM-E said:


> You are most liar and provocateur user on PDF


That's ridiculous. I backup what I say and I'm not lying. 

For you,everyone who disagrees with what you claim,is a "liar" and a "hypocrite". The entire forum is "ignorant" and only you are the professor here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> That's ridiculous. I backup what I say and I'm not lying.
> 
> For you,everyone who disagrees with what you claim,is a "liar" and a "hypocrite". The entire forum is "ignorant" and only you are the professor here.



You are a liar and provocateur .... nothing else

I blocked your 10 lies .. still you are trolling and lying

I am talking about ASW Aircraft fleet
and you are coming and talking about trash AB-212 Helicopters

even still Turkiye has the best ASW fleet in the region

Greece : 26 + 7 on order : total 33
Turkiye : 49 + 6 on order : total 55

Even Egypt doesnt have ASW Aircraft

and its your rude reply to my informative post :

Foinikas said:
Second,so what if Turkey has more ASW helicopters and aircraft? What are you going to do now,put a flare in your ***,light it and start running around?




Foinikas said:


> Excuse me,do you understand that your manner of posting,provokes replies? It's not trolling. And realize that you are the one crying like a teenager. First,you make provocative comments that are not necessary and destroy your objectivity on everything you post. Then you get replies from people,that you don't like. And then you always stop crying,saying people are "terrorizing" your threads or "trolling" your posts.



Only You are crying here ... Nobody

and İts my thread to show Turkish military power to everyone on PDF

-- I am sharing Turkish missiles and you are running to deflect the facts
-- I am sharing Turkish UCAVs and you are running to deflect the facts
-- I am sharing Turkish Air Defense Systems and you are running to deflect the facts
-- I am sharing Turkish Naval power and you are running to deflect the facts

last one , Anti-Submarine Warfare Aircraft fleet
I said Turkiye has the best ASW Aircraft fleet in the region and you have started crying here again


not only ASW fleet
but also Turkiye has the best Anti-Tank , Howitzer , Guided MLRS , Tactical Ballistic Missile , Cruise Missile , EW technology , UCAV , Helicopter , Frigate fleet in the Eastern Mediterranean

Greece and Egypt not even close ... know your place with your tiny Greece


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Navy Aviation .. ( the best in the region )


Current fleet*
-- 6 CASA CN-235 ASW
-- 6 ATR-72 ASW
-- 24 S70B Seahawk ASW - ASUW
-- 13 AB-212
-- 10 AH-1W Super Cobra
-- Dozens of TB-2 , ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs

*Future Weapons*
-- TB-3 UCAV
-- HURJET
-- KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet



*6 CASA CN-235 ASW*






*6 ATR-72 ASW*





*24 S70B Seahawk ASW - ASUW*





*13 AB-212 *





*10 AH-1W Super Cobra*





Dozens of TB-2 , ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs


















*Future Weapons*

-- TB-3 UCAV
-- HURJET
-- KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> You are a liar and provocateur .... nothing else
> 
> I blocked your 10 lies .. still you are trolling and lying
> 
> I am talking about ASW Aircraft fleet
> and you are coming and talking about trash AB-212 Helicopters
> 
> even still Turkiye has the best ASW fleet in the region
> 
> Greece : 26 + 7 on order : total 33
> Turkiye : 49 + 6 on order : total 55
> 
> Even Egypt doesnt have ASW Aircraft
> 
> and its your rude reply to my informative post :
> 
> Foinikas said:
> Second,so what if Turkey has more ASW helicopters and aircraft? What are you going to do now,put a flare in your ***,light it and start running around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only You are crying here ... Nobody
> 
> and İts my thread to show Turkish military power to everyone on PDF
> 
> -- I am sharing Turkish missiles and you are running to deflect the facts
> -- I am sharing Turkish UCAVs and you are running to deflect the facts
> -- I am sharing Turkish Air Defense Systems and you are running to deflect the facts
> -- I am sharing Turkish Naval power and you are running to deflect the facts
> 
> last one , Anti-Submarine Warfare Aircraft fleet
> I said Turkiye has the best ASW Aircraft fleet in the region and you have started crying here again
> 
> 
> not only ASW fleet
> but also Turkiye has the best Anti-Tank , Howitzer , Guided MLRS , Tactical Ballistic Missile , Cruise Missile , EW technology , UCAV , Helicopter , Frigate fleet in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> Greece and Egypt not even close ... know your place with your tiny Greece


You're hopeless...


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Navy has the best Amphibious Warfare Ship fleet in the region*




-- 2 BAYRAKTAR class LST
-- 1 OSMANGAZI class LST
-- 2 BEY class LST
-- 19 New LCT
-- TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship



















TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship enter service in the next a few months


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> Modern ASW fleet to turn enemy Submarines into crap of metal in a war



So you think just having an ASW fleet is sufficient? What if two F16s or two Eurofighters launch 6 AIM 120 BVR towards these ASW fleet. 

Will they protect themselves or they will hunt the submarine?

Warfare has become very complicated and network centric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> *Only Turkiye has UCAV War doctrine* to use UCAVs , laser guided MLRS , EW Systems to destroy enemy Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , MLRS , Air Defense Systems , etc
> 
> Turkiye has put forward a new military doctrine in the world
> and TB-2 UCAVs destroyed 800+ Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , MLRS , Air Defense Systems in Syria , Libya and Karabakh
> 
> TB-2 UCAV
> 70 km TRLG-230 laser guided MLRS to hit even moving targets



You are WRONG!

USA used drones, MQ1 Predator before Syria in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

manpk77 said:


> So you think just having an ASW fleet is sufficient? What if two F16s or two Eurofighters launch 6 AIM 120 BVR towards these ASW fleet.
> 
> Will they protect themselves or they will hunt the submarine?
> 
> Warfare has become very complicated and network centric.


Now he will tell you that Turkey has S-400 and SIPER which can destroy any fighter jet in the region.


----------



## manpk77

Foinikas said:


> Now he will tell you that Turkey has S-400 and SIPER which can destroy any fighter jet in the region.



He can't because S 400 is a Russian stuff lol not Turkish



MMM-E said:


> even France , The UK , Germany use American P-3 or P-8 Anti-Submarine Aircraft
> 
> so I am saying again Turkiye has the best Anti-Submarine Aircraft fleet in the region
> 
> Turkiye : 12
> Greece : 5
> Egypt : 0


Turkey is in the region of Russian and NATO influence.


----------



## Foinikas

manpk77 said:


> He can't because S 400 is a Russian stuff lol not Turkish


They bought S-400s from Russia.


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> You are WRONG!
> 
> USA used drones, MQ1 Predator before Syria in Iraq and Afghanistan.



*You are WRONG*

USA used Drones against militia groups in Afghanistan

USA used APACHE Attack Helicopters and A-10 attack Aircraft as close air support to destroy Tanks , etc in Iraq

But Turkiye has put forward a "new military doctrine" in the world
Bayraktar TB-2 UCAVs are intended to be used as close air support to destroy hundreds of Tanks, Howitzers , IFVs , MLRS , Air Defense Systems and many more in Syria , Libya , Karabakh

now AKINCI UCAV armed with long range missiles to hit even Warships


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> So you think just having an ASW fleet is sufficient? What if two F16s or two Eurofighters launch 6 AIM 120 BVR towards these ASW fleet.



Turkish Air Force will not sleep

ASW Aircraft to protect Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean
and S400 Air Defense Systems to block enemy Fighter Jets to enter Turkish EEZ in a conflict

also Turkish Air Force F-16s , E-7T AEWC , KC-135 air refuel Tankers will be in the air to block enemy Fighter Jets to enter Turkish EEZ in a conflict

Even 4 AKINCI UCAVs to carry 24 GOKDOGAN air to air missiles to protect ASW Aircraft
if F-16 fire AIM-120 then AKINCI fire GOKDOGAN missile to intercept AIM-120

We use AKINCI UCAVs ( 100+ km GOKDOGAN air to air missiles ) as air based Air Defense System to intercept upcoming missiles AIM-120 , HARPOON , EXOCET to protect our ASW Aircraft and Warships



and soon KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet armed with BVR missiles


so in a conflict , enemy Fighter Jets can not even enter Turkish EEZ

*Eastern Mediterranean is Turkiye's play zone*



manpk77 said:


> He can't because S 400 is a Russian stuff lol not Turkish



what a troll team

then F-16 and AIM-120 are American stuff , not Greek

stop terrorize my thread ignorant troll team


----------



## Akritas

MMM-E said:


> *Turkish Navy has the best Amphibious Warfare Ship fleet in the region*


This is the only true thing you have written on this forum.
*This turkish fleet, is the main landing threat of the Greek islands, *is the cause of the militarization of the Greek islands, with the most modern equipment available, such as long range artillery, armored vehicles, short and medium-range missiles, heavy infantry units, etc
*If Greece had not developed strong anti-amphibious forces*, then Turkey, as a known predator of the region, would have used this fleet to occupy the Greek islands.
This fleet was used in the attack against Cyprus, at first the Turks said it was an exercise, but in the end it was a landing.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> This is the only true thing you have written on this forum.
> *This turkish fleet, is the main landing threat of the Greek islands, *is the cause of the militarization of the Greek islands, with the most modern equipment available, such as long range artillery, armored vehicles, short and medium-range missiles, heavy infantry units, etc



All my posts are true on this forum

Turkiye has the best Anti-Tank , Howitzer , Guided MLRS , Tactical Ballistic Missile , Cruise Missile , EW technology , UCAV , Helicopter , Transport Aircraft , ASW Aircraft , Frigate fleet in the Eastern Mediterranean

also new game changer Weapons enter service in 2023

-- Type-214TN class AIP Submarine
-- ISTANBUL class stealth Frigate
-- TCG ANADOLU Amphibious Assault Ship
-- SIPER high altitude Air Defense System
-- 1.000 km KARGI anti-radiation Drone

also until 2025
KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet
TAI unmanned stealth Fighter Jet
HURJET light attack Jet
T-929 ATAK-II heavy Attack Helicopter
HAVASOJ stand off Jammer Aircraft
1.000 km GEZGIN strategic Cruise Missile
RAMJET powered GOKHAN long range Air to Air Missile
HISAR class OPV

and Turkiye to buy F-16V or Eurofighter



*and stop lying
Greece arming Islands since 1960s when Turkiye had zero Amphibious Warfare Ship in 1960s*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> *If Greece had not developed strong anti-amphibious forces*, then Turkey, as a known predator of the region, would have used this fleet to occupy the Greek islands.
> This fleet was used in the attack against Cyprus, at first the Turks said it was an exercise, but in the end it was a landing.



İf Turkiye want , Nothing can stop the Turkish Armed Forces to re-take our Islands which are 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland

Greece illegally arming Islands since 1960s and when true time comes everybody will see what will happen as like in 1974


----------



## Akritas

MMM-E said:


> Greece arming Islands since 1960s *when Turkiye had zero Amphibious Warfare Ship in 1960s*


You are a lier....
Ex-US LCU-501 class......Ç-201- Ç-204 Turkish class.....in 1960s......4 boats
Ex-French EDIC type class......Ç-107 - Ç-138 Turkish class.....in 1960s.....21 boats
Ex-British LCT Mk IV type......Ç-101 - Ç-106 Turkish class.....in 196os........5 boats

source: Robert Gardiner, _Conway's All the World's Fighting Ships 1947-1995_, edition 1995, page 474-479.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> You are a lier....
> Ex-US LCU-501 class......Ç-201- Ç-204 Turkish class.....in 1960s......4 boats
> Ex-French EDIC type class......Ç-107 - Ç-138 Turkish class.....in 1960s.....21 boats
> Ex-British LCT Mk IV type......Ç-101 - Ç-106 Turkish class.....in 196os........5 boats
> 
> source: Robert Gardiner, _Conway's All the World's Fighting Ships 1947-1995_, edition 1995, page 474-479.



You are real liar

I am talking about Amphibious Warfare Ship LCT ,LST , LHD
and you are talking about small Boats ( Ex-US LCU and Ex British LCT from 1940s ) which were bought between 1962 and 1968

Outdated Ex-US LCU which can not carry even Tank






in 1964 Turkiye could not start a military operation to save Turkish Cypriots , because Turkish Navy had zero Amphibious Warfare Ship

even USA and UK said that Turkiye can not use our ex LCU Boats to operate in Cyprus


*and between 1967 and 1974 Turkiye produced 43 C-128 modern LCT to use in the Cyprus Peace Operation*






btw even *Greece arming Islands since 1950s when Turkiye had zero Amphibious Warfare Ship in 1950s*









Yunanistan'ın adalar provokasyonu


Yunanistan, Ege Denizi'nde Lozan ve Paris Antlaşmaları ile kurulan dengeleri bozdu. Silahlandırılmaması gereken adaları uluslararası hukuku çiğneyerek kışlaya çevirdi. Yunanistan'ın adalar provokasyonunu derledik…




www.trthaber.com


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> so in a conflict , enemy Fighter Jets can not even enter Turkish EEZ
> 
> *Eastern Mediterranean is Turkiye's play zone*


You've used the same line dozens of times. It's boring.



MMM-E said:


> İf Turkiye want , Nothing can stop the Turkish Armed Forces to re-take our Islands which are 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland


What do you mean "your" islands?

You relinquished any right to those islands after the Treaties of Lausanne.



MMM-E said:


> Greece illegally arming Islands since 1960s and when true time comes everybody will see what will happen as like in 1974


How many times do you need to read it to put it in your thick head?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> Bayraktar TB-2 UCAVs are intended to be used as close air support to destroy hundreds of Tanks,




Drones are used for close air support only what is so new in it?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> What do you mean "your" islands?
> 
> You relinquished any right to those islands after the Treaties of Lausanne.



even 3/4 of Crete is belong to Turkiye by agreements

After the Turkish victory of Independence war, the Treaty of Lausanne was signed on July 24, 1923. It has been confirmed by a total of 8 states, including Turkiye, Greece and the United Kingdom, that only a quarter of the island of Crete belongs to Greece.

14 islands and islets around Crete also belong to Turkiye


not YENISAFAK but anti-Erdogan newspaper SOZCU









Girit Adası’nın dörtte üçü Türkiye’ye aittir


Girit Adası’nın dörtte üçü Türkiye’ye aittir - Ege’deki adalarımızın işgalini sık sık gündeme getiren Yalım, Girit Adası’nın dörtte üçünün, çevresindeki 14 ada ve adacığın da Türkiye’ye ait olduğunu öne sürdü...




www.sozcu.com.tr











Nowhere in the Treaty of London 1913 is there a statement that the Island of Crete was abandoned, given or bound to Greece.

And the Treaty of Lausanne was signed in 1923. that only a quarter of the island of Crete belongs to Greece

14 islands and islets around Crete also belong to Turkiye


*Traitor Politicans did nothing since 1936 when Greece illegally increased territorial water to 6nm from 3nm

and not ERDOGAN but Our Admirals created MAVI VATAN Doctrine*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> even 3/4 of Crete is belong to Turkiye by agreements
> 
> After the Turkish victory of Independence war, the Treaty of Lausanne was signed on July 24, 1923. It has been confirmed by a total of 8 states, including Turkiye, Greece and the United Kingdom, that only a quarter of the island of Crete belongs to Greece.
> 
> 14 islands and islets around Crete also belong to Turkiye
> 
> 
> not YENISAFAK but anti-Erdogan newspaper SOZCU


@Akritas The Comedy Club has started again...

Ok MMM-E...here you go:

_*His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans declares that he cedes to their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns the island of Crete and that he renounces in their favour all rights of sovereignty and all other rights which he possessed in that island.*_









Treaty of London (1913) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







MMM-E said:


> And the Treaty of Lausanne was signed in 1923. that only a quarter of the island of Crete belongs to Greece



There's no mention of Crete in the Treaty of Lausanne. Stop reading obscure Turkish ultranationalist authors and newspapers. 



MMM-E said:


> Traitor Politicans did nothing since 1936 when Greece illegally increased territorial water to 6nm from 3nm



Greece never did anything illegally. Greece has the right to expand the naval waters to 12 nm according to UNCLOS,however we haven't done that.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans declares that he cedes to their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns the island of Crete and that he renounces in their favour all rights of sovereignty and all other rights which he possessed in that island.





Foinikas said:


> There's no mention of Crete in the Treaty of Lausanne. Stop reading obscure Turkish ultranationalist authors and newspapers.



They are Admirals , not ultranationalist authors or newspapers.


*Treaty of London 1913 *

The Island of Crete was given to the Allied Powers (Greece, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Serbia) by Article 4 of the 1913 Treaty of London

According to the treaty, 4 states have shared ownership on the island of Crete. Greece does not have sole proprietorship on the island of Crete.

With the 1913 Treaty of London, a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece. Only a quarter of the island of Crete belongs to Greece. The 14 islands, islets and rocks around the island of Crete remained under the rule of the Ottoman Empire.


*Treaty of Bucharest 1913 *

With the 1913 Treaty of Bucharest, Bulgaria renounced its right to a quarter on the Island of Crete

Since no waiver was made in favor of Greece, Bulgaria's one-fourth share of the island of Crete was restored. In other words, the aforementioned share returned to the Ottoman Empire


*Treaty of Athens 1913 *

After the Treaty of Bucharest, the Treaty of Athens was signed between the Ottoman Empire and Greece on 14 November 1913

With this treaty, it was confirmed once again that one-fourth of the island of Crete belongs to Greece.


*Treaty of Lausanne 1923 *

After the War of Independence was won by the Turks
The Treaty of Lausanne was signed on July 24, 1923 between Turkiye and England, France, Italy, Japan, Greece, Romania and the Serbo-Croatian-Slovenian State

With the 12th article of the 1923 Treaty of Lausanne, it was confirmed by the 8 countries that were party to the treaty that the 15th article of the Athens Treaty of 1-14 November 1913 would be applied

With the aforementioned confirmation, it was recorded that the London Agreement of 30 May 1913 would be implemented. With the 1913 Treaty of London, a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece.


Serbia and Montenegro de facto renounced their right to a quarter on the island of Crete after the Treaty of Lausanne. The waiver made by Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro was not made in favor of Greece.


Since no renunciation was made in favor of Greece, the three-quarters share of Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro on the Island of Crete became Turkish territory as a recourse.


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> They are Admirals , not ultranationalist authors or newspapers.
> 
> 
> *Treaty of London 1913 *
> 
> The Island of Crete was given to the Allied Powers (Greece, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Serbia) by Article 4 of the 1913 Treaty of London
> 
> According to the treaty, 4 states have shared ownership on the island of Crete. Greece does not have sole proprietorship on the island of Crete.
> 
> With the 1913 Treaty of London, a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece. Only a quarter of the island of Crete belongs to Greece. The 14 islands, islets and rocks around the island of Crete remained under the rule of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> *Treaty of Bucharest 1913 *
> 
> With the 1913 Treaty of Bucharest, Bulgaria renounced its right to a quarter on the Island of Crete
> 
> Since no waiver was made in favor of Greece, Bulgaria's one-fourth share of the island of Crete was restored. In other words, the aforementioned share returned to the Ottoman Empire
> 
> 
> *Treaty of Athens 1913 *
> 
> After the Treaty of Bucharest, the Treaty of Athens was signed between the Ottoman Empire and Greece on 14 November 1913
> 
> With this treaty, it was confirmed once again that one-fourth of the island of Crete belongs to Greece.
> 
> 
> *Treaty of Lausanne 1923 *
> 
> After the War of Independence was won by the Turks
> The Treaty of Lausanne was signed on July 24, 1923 between Turkiye and England, France, Italy, Japan, Greece, Romania and the Serbo-Croatian-Slovenian State
> 
> With the 12th article of the 1923 Treaty of Lausanne, it was confirmed by the 8 countries that were party to the treaty that the 15th article of the Athens Treaty of 1-14 November 1913 would be applied
> 
> With the aforementioned confirmation, it was recorded that the London Agreement of 30 May 1913 would be implemented. With the 1913 Treaty of London, a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece.
> 
> 
> Serbia and Montenegro de facto renounced their right to a quarter on the island of Crete after the Treaty of Lausanne. The waiver made by Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro was not made in favor of Greece.
> 
> 
> Since no renunciation was made in favor of Greece, the three-quarters share of Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro on the Island of Crete became Turkish territory as a recourse.


What's the source of that trash that you're mentioning?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Greece never did anything illegally. Greece has the right to expand the naval waters to 12 nm according to UNCLOS,however we haven't done that.




UNCLOS is shit .. USA,İsrael,Turkiye and many more Countries did not sign 1982 UNCLOS

UNCLOS is nothing to do with the status in the Aegean
and we dont care about 1982 UNCLOS

*Turks won the last war*
and 1923 Lausanne Peace Treaty established a delicate balance between Türkiye and Greece by harmonizing the vital interests and legitimate rights of both countries in the Aegean Sea

However, Greece has been tilting the Lausanne balance through unilateral acts to the detriment of Türkiye's vital interests since 1930's. 


in 1936 Greece illegally increased territorial water to 6nm from 3nm

in 1990s Greece tried to increase territorial water to 12nm from 6nm
and in 1995 Turkiye declared war ( CASUS BELLI )

*without war , nobody can change delicate balance between Türkiye and Greece in the Aegean which established by 1923 Lausanne Peace Treaty*



Foinikas said:


> What's the source of that trash that you're mentioning?



*Treaty of London 1913
Treaty of Bucharest 1913
Treaty of Athens 1913
Treaty of Lausanne 1923*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> UNCLOS is shit .. USA,İsrael,Turkiye and many more Countries did not sign 1982 UNCLOS
> 
> UNCLOS is nothing to do with the status in the Aegean
> and we dont care about 1982 UNCLOS


USA has signed UNCLOS but hasn't ratified it,due to political debates inside the country. However,USA supports UNCLOS.

You are in the minority.






Even Israel has delineated its EEZ with its neighbors peacefully.



MMM-E said:


> *urks won the last war*
> and 1923 Lausanne Peace Treaty established a delicate balance between Türkiye and Greece by harmonizing the vital interests and legitimate rights of both countries in the Aegean Sea


Since you have run out of arguements once again,you return to mention some "delicate balance". However,this too is as invalid as your previous arguements. Turkey is a big and stronger State. Claiming more EEZ,the Greek islands and even Crete,would mean that you're the ones trying to destroyed the supposed "delicate balance" that you mention.




MMM-E said:


> in 1936 Greece illegally increased territorial water to 6nm from 3nm
> 
> in 1990s Greece tried to increase territorial water to 12nm from 6nm
> and in 1995 Turkiye declared war ( CASUS BELLI )


Greece hasn't done anything illegally. Everything is according to Treaties and Agreements. Turkey,on the other hand,hasn't signed UNCLOS,hasn't tried to resolve the EEZ delineation in a peaceful way and has violated the Lausanne Treaty by destroying the Greek communities of Imbros and Tenedos.



MMM-E said:


> *Treaty of London 1913
> Treaty of Bucharest 1913
> Treaty of Athens 1913
> Treaty of Lausanne 1923*


The source where you c/ped what you posted in that post. Must be some turkish admiral's site or Yeni Safak or TRT.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> USA has signed UNCLOS but hasn't ratified it,due to political debates inside the country. However,USA supports UNCLOS.



*The United States of America has neither signed nor ratified UNCLOS*. 
While the legal framework on Part XI was amended in 1994 by an agreement that the United States signed, to date the United States has neither signed nor ratified the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea.






The United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS)


Learn about the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), who’s ratified it, how many countries are bound by it, and who still hasn’t signed on.




www.curtis.com








Foinikas said:


> Even Israel has delineated its EEZ with its neighbors peacefully.



Turkiye also has delineated its EEZ with its neighbors peacefully in the Black Sea

Greece is dreaming with trash Seville Map which has no any value





Foinikas said:


> Greece hasn't done anything illegally. Everything is according to Treaties and Agreements.



1923 Lausanne Peace Treaty established a delicate balance between Türkiye and Greece by harmonizing the vital interests and legitimate rights of both countries in the Aegean Sea 
( 3nm territorial water for both countries )

but in 1936 , Greece illegally increased territorial water to 6nm from 3nm

and we dont care about 1982 UNCLOS




Foinikas said:


> The source where you c/ped what you posted in that post. Must be some turkish admiral's site or Yeni Safak or TRT.



Stfu with your trash posts YENISAFAK or TRT

Our source = international agreements .. go and read
*Treaty of London 1913
Treaty of Bucharest 1913
Treaty of Athens 1913
Treaty of Lausanne 1923*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye also has delineated its EEZ with its neighbors peacefully in the Black Sea


Hehehe...








MMM-E said:


> Stfu with your trash posts YENISAFAK or TRT
> 
> Our source = international agreements .. go and read
> *Treaty of London 1913
> Treaty of Bucharest 1913
> Treaty of Athens 1913
> Treaty of Lausanne 1923*


I don't know where you find those "Treaties",but the REAL Treaty of Lausanne makes no mention of Crete.






Treaty of Lausanne - World War I Document Archive







wwi.lib.byu.edu





As I showed you earlier,the Treaty of London mentions the Sultan relinquishing all rights from the island. 



MMM-E said:


> 3nm territorial water for both countries )


What the Treaty of Lausanne says is that everything 3 nm from the Turkish coast belongs to Turkey,unless stated otherwise. 



MMM-E said:


> but in 1936 , Greece illegally increased territorial water to 6nm from 3nm



Territorial waters give the littoral state full control over air navigation in the airspace above, and partial control over shipping, although foreign ships (both civil and military) are normally guaranteed innocent passage through them. *The standard width of territorial waters that countries are customarily entitled to has steadily increased in the course of the 20th century: from initially 3 nautical miles (5.6 km) at the beginning of the century, to 6 nautical miles (11 km), and currently 12 nautical miles (22 km). *The current value has been enshrined in treaty law by the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea of 1982 (Art.3). *In the Aegean, the territorial waters claimed by both sides are still at 6 miles. *The possibility of an extension to 12 miles has fuelled Turkish concerns over a possible disproportionate increase in Greek-controlled space. Turkey has refused to become a member of the convention and does not consider itself bound by it. Turkey considers the convention as _res inter alios acta,_ i.e. a treaty that can only be binding to the signing parties but not to others. Greece, which is a party to the convention, has stated that it reserves the right to apply this rule and extend its waters to 12 miles at some point in the future in the Aegean Sea (it has already done so in the Ionian Sea to the west). Greece holds that the 12-mile rule is not only treaty law but also customary law, as per the wide consensus established among the international community. Against this, Turkey argues that the special geographical properties of the Aegean Sea make a strict application of the 12-mile rule in this case illicit in the interest of equity.[2] Turkey has itself applied the customary 12-mile limit to its coasts outside the Aegean.



MMM-E said:


> Greece is dreaming with trash Seville Map which has no any value


The Seville Map only shows the Greek EEZ according to UNCLOS. For Turkey,it has no value because Turkey does not recognise UNCLOS. However,the EU maps also portray the Greek EEZ as legal. 

Basically,the only one not recognizing the Greek EEZ is Turkey.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> The Seville Map only shows the Greek EEZ according to UNCLOS. For Turkey,it has no value because Turkey does not recognise UNCLOS. However,the EU maps also portray the Greek EEZ as legal.



even UNCLOS doesnt give right Islands to generate EEZ while Greece is not archipelagic state

so keep dreaming with trash Seville Map

and your other posts are full of trash as like Greek dreams


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> even UNCLOS doesnt give right Islands to generate EEZ while Greece is not archipelagic state
> 
> so keep dreaming with trash Seville Map
> 
> and your other posts are full of trash as Greek dreams


I'll bang my head on the wall. 

HOW MANY TIMES HAVE WE SHOWED YOU,THAT IT DOES? AND HOW MANY TIMES HAVE WE TOLD YOU,EVERYONE SAYS WE ARE LEGALLY RIGHT?

The only ones saying "No,no Greece is wrong" are the Turks! 

You're giving invalid arguements and dumb excuses. Understand it and move on.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> I'll bang my head on the wall.
> 
> HOW MANY TIMES HAVE WE SHOWED YOU,THAT IT DOES? AND HOW MANY TIMES HAVE WE TOLD YOU,EVERYONE SAYS WE ARE LEGALLY RIGHT?
> 
> The only ones saying "No,no Greece is wrong" are the Turks!
> 
> You're giving invalid arguements and dumb excuses. Understand it and move on.



Greece is not archipelagic state
Trash Greek claim which has no other example in the world

Read article 2 of UNCLOS , then come and dream with trash Seville Map which has no any value

RED : Greek style EEZ of Malta
GREEN : Real EEZ of Malta









USA-THE EU says Seville Map has no any value


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Greece is not archipelagic state
> Trash Greek claim which has no other example in the world
> 
> Read article 2 of UNCLOS , then come and dream with trash Seville Map which has no any value
> 
> RED : Greek style EZZ of Malta
> GREEN : Real EZZ of Malta
> View attachment 893638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA-THE EU says Seville Map has no any value
> View attachment 893637


The same trash that you repeat constantly,has been refuted by @Akritas and others,even though you ignored it. 

You should finally accept that it's Turkey against everyone's word. Try peaceful solutions instead of threatening others by talking all day about "Taifun" and "we will come one night,suddenly".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> The same trash that you repeat constantly,has been refuted by @Akritas and others,even though you ignored it.



Its so clear by article 2 of UNCLOS

Greece is not archipelagic state
and trash Greek claim which has no other example in the world




Foinikas said:


> You should finally accept that it's Turkey against everyone's word. Try peaceful solutions instead of threatening others by talking all day about "Taifun" and "we will come one night,suddenly".



Greece doesnt understand peaceful solutions 
stop dreaming with trash Seville Map which has no any value

Greece never can steal anything from Turkiye ...


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Greece never can steal anything from Turkiye ...


Seljuks and Ottomans stole EVERYTHING from Greeks. Never forget that.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Seljuks and Ottomans stole EVERYTHING from Greeks. Never forget that.



Turks are in Anatolia at least 10.000 years

Seljuks-Ottomans took Anatolia - Istanbul from Eastern Roman Empire which was not Greek

In the 15th century, Europeans used to show the Trojans as the ancestors of the Turks. Knowing all these rumors, Fatih Sultan MEHMED Han said, "We avenged their bad behavior against us , from their grandchildren."

During the conquest of Lesbos in 1462, Fatih Sultan Mehmed Han came to the place where the remains of Troy were located in Çanakkale and examined the remains of the city and the location of Troy.

We defeated the enemies of this city and took our homeland. The Greeks, Macedonians, Thessalians and Morans had taken it. We have avenged their bad behavior against us Asians, even though many eras and years have passed, from their descendants.

*Robert Schwoebel, Nancy Bisaha and Margaret Meserve explained in detail this connection established between Troy and the Turks in their research.*


btw Greeks came to Greece and Anatolia from North Africa

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turks are in Anatolia at least 10.000 years
> 
> Seljuks-Ottomans took Anatolia - Istanbul from Eastern Roman Empire which was not Greek
> 
> In the 15th century, Europeans used to show the Trojans as the ancestors of the Turks. Knowing all these rumors, Fatih Sultan MEHMED Han said, "We avenged their bad behavior against us , from their grandchildren."
> 
> During the conquest of Lesbos in 1462, Fatih Sultan Mehmed Han came to the place where the remains of Troy were located in Çanakkale and examined the remains of the city and the location of Troy.
> 
> We defeated the enemies of this city and took our homeland. The Greeks, Macedonians, Thessalians and Morans had taken it. We have avenged their bad behavior against us Asians, even though many eras and years have passed, from their descendants.
> 
> *Robert Schwoebel, Nancy Bisaha and Margaret Meserve explained in detail this connection established between Troy and the Turks in their research.*
> 
> 
> btw Greeks came to Greece and Anatolia from North Africa


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> @Akritas The Comedy Club has started again...


That's why I don't pay attention to him, after all 99% of what he writes is lies and misinformation.



MMM-E said:


> Turks are in Anatolia at least 10.000 years
> 
> *Robert Schwoebel, Nancy Bisaha and Margaret Meserve explained in detail this connection established between Troy and the Turks in their research.*


Source....book, edition, editor, page????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> That's why I don't pay attention to him, after all 99% of what he writes is lies and misinformation.



All my posts are 100% true and source : international agreements

only daydreamer Greeks can claim trash Seville map which has no any value

stop terrorize my thread with your lies and Greek wet dreams




Akritas said:


> Source....book, edition, editor, page????




Not only *Robert Schwoebel, Nancy Bisaha and Margaret Meserve *
but also there is plenty of evidence supporting that Trojans were indeed Turks

Troy – motherland of the Turks​








Troy – motherland of the Turks


Who were the aboriginal people who lived in the south of Europe, on the shores of the Mediterranean, in Asia Minor, prior to the Latins and Greeks and what language group were their languages part of?




www.azernews.az





The Common Trojan Origin of Franks and Turks in the Chronicle of Fredegar​


https://www.jstor.org/stable/3719018?origin=crossref



*Turks and Trojans in the Renaissance*


https://www.jstor.org/stable/3719018?origin=crossref



The Trojan Origins of the Turks and the Turkish Origins of the Trojans in the Medieval West​research by Thomas J. MacMaster from University of Edinburgh.








The Trojan Origins of the Turks and the Turkish Origins of the Trojans in the Medieval West


The first post-classical appearance of descent from Trojan exiles is found in the Merovingian Chronicle of Fredegar. The text reached its final version around 660 and, in it, the author describes the Franks as sharing a common ancestry with the Turks



www.academia.edu









*also The Trojan - Turkic kinship was mentioned later in Gesta Francorum of the 12th century.*

Nicole Gilles considered the Turks to have descended from the Turcos of the Trojan origin.

Tyreli William, a 12th century historian, considered Turcos to have been the father of the Turks, who moved to the Scythian lands after the collapse of Troy.



*also *Andrea Dandalo, a 14th century historian, associated the Turks with Turcos of Troy, at the same time he considered them to have arrived once from the Caucasian mountains.

*also* Antoninus of Florence, Bracciolini, Poggio, Isidor, Ficcino and others shared the opinion of Trojan ancestry of the Turks.


*also* Sven Lagerbring Swedish historian claims that Trojans and Etruscans were Turkic tribals.The name etruscan which in latin means turci is very similar to turuk and tirki the turkic people

Turkic people were a group of tribes who migrated to Anatolia and Europe during 10.000 BC to 1000 A.D, from those one were Etruscans who migrated from Anatolia to italy and created the pre-roman and pre-greek civilization,


*also * Giovanni Mario Filelfo informs in his work ``Amyris`` that Mehmed the 2nd had relationship with Troy. He presented his victory over the Greeks as a triumph of justice. To him, with the conquest of Istanbul the Turks revenged the Greeks who had once occupied it (E.Afyoncu, Vengeanje for Troy, Istanbul, 2011).

*Sultan Mehmed knew the history of Troy. It is not by chance that having visited the ruins of Troy he had bowed his head down and told. ``God kept me till this time as an ally of this city and its people. We gained a victory on the enemies of this city and got it back. We revenged the Greeks for their bad behaviour against us - Asians, although long time has passed since then (E.Afyoncu).*



Sultan Mehmed, Turkish sultan, who was well-informed about Turkic origins of Troy, was right to consider the conquest of Istanbul as vengeance for Troy. Later in the 20th century Mustafa Kemal Ataturk considered his victory on foreign invaders as vengeance for Ektor, a Trojan hero, the son of the last Trojan king - Priam.

*In fact these Turkish victories were not at all invasion, but liberation of old motherland and vengeance for Troy of which evidence the European sources of 7th-15th centuries.*


----------



## Akritas

MMM-E said:


> All my posts are 100% true and source : international agreements
> 
> only daydreamer Greeks can claim trash Seville map which has no any value
> 
> stop terrorize my thread with your lies and Greek wet dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only *Robert Schwoebel, Nancy Bisaha and Margaret Meserve *
> but also there is plenty of evidence supporting that Trojans were indeed Turks
> 
> Troy – motherland of the Turks​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troy – motherland of the Turks
> 
> 
> Who were the aboriginal people who lived in the south of Europe, on the shores of the Mediterranean, in Asia Minor, prior to the Latins and Greeks and what language group were their languages part of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.azernews.az
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Common Trojan Origin of Franks and Turks in the Chronicle of Fredegar​
> 
> 
> https://www.jstor.org/stable/3719018?origin=crossref
> 
> 
> 
> *Turks and Trojans in the Renaissance*
> 
> 
> https://www.jstor.org/stable/3719018?origin=crossref
> 
> 
> 
> The Trojan Origins of the Turks and the Turkish Origins of the Trojans in the Medieval West​research by Thomas J. MacMaster from University of Edinburgh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trojan Origins of the Turks and the Turkish Origins of the Trojans in the Medieval West
> 
> 
> The first post-classical appearance of descent from Trojan exiles is found in the Merovingian Chronicle of Fredegar. The text reached its final version around 660 and, in it, the author describes the Franks as sharing a common ancestry with the Turks
> 
> 
> 
> www.academia.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *also The Trojan - Turkic kinship was mentioned later in Gesta Francorum of the 12th century.*
> 
> Nicole Gilles considered the Turks to have descended from the Turcos of the Trojan origin.
> 
> Tyreli William, a 12th century historian, considered Turcos to have been the father of the Turks, who moved to the Scythian lands after the collapse of Troy.
> 
> 
> 
> *also *Andrea Dandalo, a 14th century historian, associated the Turks with Turcos of Troy, at the same time he considered them to have arrived once from the Caucasian mountains.
> 
> *also* Antoninus of Florence, Bracciolini, Poggio, Isidor, Ficcino and others shared the opinion of Trojan ancestry of the Turks.
> 
> 
> *also* Sven Lagerbring Swedish historian claims that Trojans and Etruscans were Turkic tribals.The name etruscan which in latin means turci is very similar to turuk and tirki the turkic people
> 
> Turkic people were a group of tribes who migrated to Anatolia and Europe during 10.000 BC to 1000 A.D, from those one were Etruscans who migrated from Anatolia to italy and created the pre-roman and pre-greek civilization,
> 
> 
> *also * Giovanni Mario Filelfo informs in his work ``Amyris`` that Mehmed the 2nd had relationship with Troy. He presented his victory over the Greeks as a triumph of justice. To him, with the conquest of Istanbul the Turks revenged the Greeks who had once occupied it (E.Afyoncu, Vengeanje for Troy, Istanbul, 2011).
> 
> *Sultan Mehmed knew the history of Troy. It is not by chance that having visited the ruins of Troy he had bowed his head down and told. ``God kept me till this time as an ally of this city and its people. We gained a victory on the enemies of this city and got it back. We revenged the Greeks for their bad behaviour against us - Asians, although long time has passed since then (E.Afyoncu).*
> 
> 
> 
> Sultan Mehmed, Turkish sultan, who was well-informed about Turkic origins of Troy, was right to consider the conquest of Istanbul as vengeance for Troy. Later in the 20th century Mustafa Kemal Ataturk considered his victory on foreign invaders as vengeance for Ektor, a Trojan hero, the son of the last Trojan king - Priam.
> 
> *In fact these Turkish victories were not at all invasion, but liberation of old motherland and vengeance for Troy of which evidence the European sources of 7th-15th centuries.*



First of all, I asked you to bring me the sources.......*and you, as usual, did not answer*.
Second, you brought me other sources, like the one below, *where you cannot understand the difference between MYTH and REALITY*, as the title of the text makes clear, where, among other things, he mentions the myth of the origin of the...Franks from Troy.
*Finally, you prove to me once again how poisoned you are by Erdogan's propaganda,* where you cannot understand the basic concepts of a text.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> All my posts are 100% true and source : international agreements
> 
> only daydreamer Greeks can claim trash Seville map which has no any value
> 
> stop terrorize my thread with your lies and Greek wet dreams


I just proved you in my last post,that you are lying your *** and international agreements don't even mention the trash you claim they do.

If you're not going to take criticisim for your lies and propaganda,don't open threads then? Nobody is terrorizing you. You're doing propaganda and people are simply replying to your fake news.



MMM-E said:


> *In fact these Turkish victories were not at all invasion, but liberation of old motherland and vengeance for Troy of which evidence the European sources of 7th-15th centuries.*


By reading obscure and controversial authors and so-called historians,you're only believing fake news.

As for the supposed "evidence" by "European sources",there were a lot of misconceptions back then. Sometimes Byzantine chroniclers for example,mentioned all western europeans as "Franks" or "Celts" or called the Seljuks as "Persians" or others as "Turks". It depends on the source and the era of course.

Still,the bullshit that you're mentioning is beyond ridiculous and you're only discrediting yourself and the validity of your threads and posts on the forum by posting such nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> First of all, I asked you to bring me the sources.......*and you, as usual, did not answer*.
> Second, you brought me other sources, like the one below, *where you cannot understand the difference between MYTH and REALITY*, as the title of the text makes clear, where, among other things, he mentions the myth of the origin of the...Franks from Troy.
> *Finally, you prove to me once again how poisoned you are by Erdogan's propaganda,* where you cannot understand the basic concepts of a text.



Stop barking Erdogan , Erdogan , Erdogan
You liar Greeks have serious mental problem ,, its nothing to do with Erdogan


*Fatih Sultan Mehmet Han was in Çanakkale during the conquest of Lesbos in 1462.*

Ottoman Sultan Fatih Sultan Mehmet Han *knew the history of Troy. It is not by chance that having visited the ruins of Troy he had bowed his head down and told. ``God kept me till this time as an ally of this city and its people. We gained a victory on the enemies of this city and got it back. We revenged the Greeks for their bad behaviour against us - Asians, although long time has passed since then*


and İts not Myth but reality
dozens of European historians plenty of evidence supporting that Trojans were indeed Turks

Robert Schwoebel
Nancy Bisaha
Margaret Meserve
Nicole Gilles
Tyreli William
Andrea Dandalo
Antoninus of Florence,
Bracciolini,
Poggio
Isidor
Ficcino
Sven Lagerbring
Giovanni Mario Filelfo
Thomas J. MacMaster from University of Edinburgh

and many more ...


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> I just proved you in my last post,that you are lying your *** and international agreements don't even mention the trash you claim they do.



Yes your source = your arse .. 
liar Greeks .. even Erdogan , Cavuşoglu and Akar called your Micotakis and Dendias as liars

*You Greeks terrorize all Turkish threads with your lies and anti-Turkiye propaganda *

Liar Akritas and Foinikas says Turkish missiles are copy .... 
and today I blocked your lies about Turkish missile projects on Turkish saction

jealous-useless Greeks can not develop even Anti-Tank missile


if you are so ignorant troll or liar .. its your problem


I am saying again read and learn reality


*Treaty of London 1913*

The Island of Crete was given to the Allied Powers (Greece, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Serbia) by Article 4 of the 1913 Treaty of London

According to the treaty, 4 states have shared ownership on the island of Crete. Greece does not have sole proprietorship on the island of Crete.

With the 1913 Treaty of London, a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece. Only a quarter of the island of Crete belongs to Greece. The 14 islands, islets and rocks around the island of Crete remained under the rule of the Ottoman Empire.


*Treaty of Bucharest 1913*

With the 1913 Treaty of Bucharest, Bulgaria renounced its right to a quarter on the Island of Crete

Since no waiver was made in favor of Greece, Bulgaria's one-fourth share of the island of Crete was restored. In other words, the aforementioned share returned to the Ottoman Empire


*Treaty of Athens 1913*

After the Treaty of Bucharest, the Treaty of Athens was signed between the Ottoman Empire and Greece on 14 November 1913

With this treaty, it was confirmed once again that one-fourth of the island of Crete belongs to Greece.


*Treaty of Lausanne 1923*

After the War of Independence was won by the Turks
The Treaty of Lausanne was signed on July 24, 1923 between Turkiye and England, France, Italy, Japan, Greece, Romania and the Serbo-Croatian-Slovenian State

With the 12th article of the 1923 Treaty of Lausanne, it was confirmed by the 8 countries that were party to the treaty that the 15th article of the Athens Treaty of 1-14 November 1913 would be applied

With the aforementioned confirmation, it was recorded that the London Agreement of 30 May 1913 would be implemented. With the 1913 Treaty of London, a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece.


Serbia and Montenegro de facto renounced their right to a quarter on the island of Crete after the Treaty of Lausanne. The waiver made by Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro was not made in favor of Greece.


Since no renunciation was made in favor of Greece, the three-quarters share of Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro on the Island of Crete became Turkish territory as a recourse.


----------



## Foinikas

@Akritas This is gold 😂 First it was the pyramids,now it's this. Oh he also said Turks came before Europeans and Asians,some 40,000 years ago








MMM-E said:


> *Treaty of London 1913*
> 
> The Island of Crete was given to the Allied Powers (Greece, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Serbia) by Article 4 of the 1913 Treaty of London
> 
> According to the treaty, 4 states have shared ownership on the island of Crete. Greece does not have sole proprietorship on the island of Crete.
> 
> With the 1913 Treaty of London, a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece. Only a quarter of the island of Crete belongs to Greece. The 14 islands, islets and rocks around the island of Crete remained under the rule of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> *Treaty of Bucharest 1913*
> 
> With the 1913 Treaty of Bucharest, Bulgaria renounced its right to a quarter on the Island of Crete
> 
> Since no waiver was made in favor of Greece, Bulgaria's one-fourth share of the island of Crete was restored. In other words, the aforementioned share returned to the Ottoman Empire
> 
> 
> *Treaty of Athens 1913*
> 
> After the Treaty of Bucharest, the Treaty of Athens was signed between the Ottoman Empire and Greece on 14 November 1913
> 
> With this treaty, it was confirmed once again that one-fourth of the island of Crete belongs to Greece.
> 
> 
> *Treaty of Lausanne 1923*
> 
> After the War of Independence was won by the Turks
> The Treaty of Lausanne was signed on July 24, 1923 between Turkiye and England, France, Italy, Japan, Greece, Romania and the Serbo-Croatian-Slovenian State
> 
> With the 12th article of the 1923 Treaty of Lausanne, it was confirmed by the 8 countries that were party to the treaty that the 15th article of the Athens Treaty of 1-14 November 1913 would be applied
> 
> With the aforementioned confirmation, it was recorded that the London Agreement of 30 May 1913 would be implemented. With the 1913 Treaty of London, a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece.
> 
> 
> Serbia and Montenegro de facto renounced their right to a quarter on the island of Crete after the Treaty of Lausanne. The waiver made by Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro was not made in favor of Greece.
> 
> 
> Since no renunciation was made in favor of Greece, the three-quarters share of Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro on the Island of Crete became Turkish territory as a recourse.


I asked you the source of this text and you didn't give me any sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> @Akritas This is gold 😂 First it was the pyramids,now it's this. Oh he also said Turks came before Europeans and Asians,some 40,000 years ago



*not me but European historians says that*

Robert Schwoebel
Nancy Bisaha
Margaret Meserve
Nicole Gilles
Tyreli William
Andrea Dandalo
Antoninus of Florence,
Bracciolini,
Poggio
Isidor
Ficcino
Sven Lagerbring
Giovanni Mario Filelfo
Thomas J. MacMaster from University of Edinburgh

and many more ...

*not me but American geneticist, anthropologists including Spencer Wells says that*




Foinikas said:


> I asked you the source of this text and you didn't give me any sources.



I gave you source .. go and read international agreements 

*Treaty of London 1913
Treaty of Bucharest 1913
Treaty of Athens 1913
Treaty of Lausanne 1923

Our Admirals are not living in fantasy world ... Fantasy world and wet dreams are belong to Greeks*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> I gave you source .. go and read international agreements
> 
> *Treaty of London 1913
> Treaty of Bucharest 1913
> Treaty of Athens 1913
> Treaty of Lausanne 1923
> 
> Our Admirals are not living in fantasy world ... Fantasy world and wet dreams are belong to Greeks*


No,you didn't give me the source. You didn't even use the Treaties. What you did was c/p a text by someone who claims the Treaties say this and this. 

If you check the original Treaty of Lausanne for example,there is no mention of Crete. 

So I'll ask you again,where did you get that text that says all that bull?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> No,you didn't give me the source. You didn't even use the Treaties. What you did was c/p a text by someone who claims the Treaties say this and this.
> 
> If you check the original Treaty of Lausanne for example,there is no mention of Crete.
> 
> So I'll ask you again,where did you get that text that says all that bull?



Our Admirals are not someone

With the Treaty of Lausanne 1923, the continuation of Article 15 of the Treaty of Athens 1913 was confirmed by the countries that were party to the treaty.


And Serbia and Montenegro de facto renounced their right to a quarter on the island of Crete after the Treaty of Lausanne. Since no waiver was made in favor of Greece, the three-quarters share of the countries on the island became Turkish territory as a recourse

According to international treaties that determine the legal status of the Island of Crete, three quarters of the Island of Crete and 14 islands ,islets and rocks,around Crete belong to the Republic of Turkiye as the total successor of the Ottoman Empire.

Unfortunately, the Politicians left the island of Crete to Greece.


----------



## MMM-E

Türkiye says USA may approve sale of F-16 Fighters in 2 months​

The process of the United States approving the sale of F-16 fighter jets to NATO member Türkiye is going well and could be completed within a couple of months, Presidential Spokesperson Ibrahim Kalın said Thursday.

Türkiye has been seeking to modernize its existing warplanes to update its air force and sought to buy 40 F-16 bllock70 jets and nearly 80 modernization kits from the U.S. after the purchase of F-35s fell through















Türkiye says US may approve sale of F-16 fighters in 2 months


The process of the United States approving the sale of F-16 fighter jets to NATO member Türkiye is going well and could be completed within a couple of...




www.dailysabah.com


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Our Admirals are not someone
> 
> With the Treaty of Lausanne 1923, the continuation of Article 15 of the Treaty of Athens 1913 was confirmed by the countries that were party to the treaty.
> 
> 
> And Serbia and Montenegro de facto renounced their right to a quarter on the island of Crete after the Treaty of Lausanne. Since no waiver was made in favor of Greece, the three-quarters share of the countries on the island became Turkish territory as a recourse
> 
> According to international treaties that determine the legal status of the Island of Crete, three quarters of the Island of Crete and 14 islands ,islets and rocks,around Crete belong to the Republic of Turkiye as the total successor of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Politicians left the island of Crete to Greece.


So basically,you took an Admiral's nationalistic nonsense and posted it as evidence. They should go read the Treaties again. Maybe you should read them too. The Treaty of London mentions clearly that the Sultan relinquishes all claims to the island. That's what happened with Crete. It had nothing to do with the Balkan allies and later wars. Crete rejoined Greece and the Sultan gave up his rights in the island.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> So basically,you took an Admiral's nationalistic nonsense and posted it as evidence. They should go read the Treaties again. Maybe you should read them too. The Treaty of London mentions clearly that the Sultan relinquishes all claims to the island. That's what happened with Crete. It had nothing to do with the Balkan allies and later wars. Crete rejoined Greece and the Sultan gave up his rights in the island.



You should go read the Treaties again

*The Island of Crete was given to the Allied Powers (Greece, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Serbia) by Article 4 of the 1913 Treaty of London*

4 states have shared ownership on the island of Crete. Greece does not have sole proprietorship on the island of Crete... ( a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece. )

The 14 islands, islets and rocks around the island of Crete remained under the rule of the Ottoman Empire.

in 1913 Bulgaria and after 1923 Montenegro, Serbia renounced their right to a quarter on the Island of Crete

The waiver made by Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro was not made in favor of Greece.
and the three-quarters share of Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro on the Island of Crete became Turkish territory as a recourse

but the Politicians left the island of Crete to Greece.


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> You should go read the Treaties again
> 
> *The Island of Crete was given to the Allied Powers (Greece, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Serbia) by Article 4 of the 1913 Treaty of London*
> 
> 4 states have shared ownership on the island of Crete. Greece does not have sole proprietorship on the island of Crete... ( a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece. )
> 
> The 14 islands, islets and rocks around the island of Crete remained under the rule of the Ottoman Empire.
> 
> in 1913 Bulgaria and after 1923 Montenegro, Serbia renounced their right to a quarter on the Island of Crete
> 
> The waiver made by Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro was not made in favor of Greece.
> and the three-quarters share of Bulgaria, Serbia and Montenegro on the Island of Crete became Turkish territory as a recourse.


You still AVOID giving me the source of where you are getting this trash. Why? 

Treaty of London 1913,Article 4:

*IV.

His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans declares that he cedes to their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns the island of Crete and that he renounces in their favour all rights of sovereignty and all other rights which he possessed in that island.*


Stop reading Turkish former Admirals and obscure ultranationalist authors. They only make you look more ignorant. 


Treaty of Bucharest 1913:







Stop spreading fake news and believing the nonsense your propagandists are saying. 

Enough with this fiction.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> *IV.
> 
> His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans declares that he cedes to their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns the island of Crete and that he renounces in their favour all rights of sovereignty and all other rights which he possessed in that island.*
> 
> 
> Stop reading Turkish former Admirals and obscure ultranationalist authors. They only make you look more ignorant.



its so clear by Agreements still wth are you trolling

Peace Treaty between Greece, Bulgaria, Serbia, Montenegro and the Ottoman Empire

and *The Island of Crete was given to the Allied Powers (Greece, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Serbia) *

4 states have shared ownership on the island of Crete. Greece does not have sole proprietorship on the island of Crete... ( a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece. )


read again
His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans declares that he cedes to their Majesties *the Allied Sovereigns* the island of Crete and that he renounces in their favour all rights of sovereignty and all other rights which he possessed in that island.

not only Greece , but allied powers

*stop terrorize my thread ... I back to the topic *


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> its so clear by Agreements still wth are you trolling
> 
> Peace Treaty between Greece, Bulgaria, Serbia, Montenegro and the Ottoman Empire
> 
> and *The Island of Crete was given to the Allied Powers (Greece, Bulgaria, Montenegro, Serbia) *
> 
> 4 states have shared ownership on the island of Crete. Greece does not have sole proprietorship on the island of Crete... ( a quarter of the island of Crete was given to Greece. )
> 
> 
> read again
> His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans declares that he cedes to their Majesties *the Allied Sovereigns* the island of Crete and that he renounces in their favour all rights of sovereignty and all other rights which he possessed in that island.
> 
> not only Greece , but allied powers
> 
> *stop terrorize my thread ... I back to the topic *


Are you kidding me? I just QUOTED YOU THE TREATY! 

THERE'S NO MENTION OF WHAT YOU'RE SAYING IN THE TREATIES.

First of all,the Allied Powers were not Bulgaria,Montenegro and Serbia. We're talking about "POWERS". That means Great Britain,France,Germany,Austro-Hungary and Russia. 

Second,Crete's independence was given to Greece,its right to unite with Greece was acknowledged by them and with the Treaty of Bucharest,like I showed you,it was affirmed that Crete was given to Greece. 

All the rest are just imaginations of you and your Turkish nationalists who are trying to find a glimpse of legality in their fiction,but fail.

This is the entire Treaty of London 1913:
*
TREATY OF LONDON

London, May 17/ May 30, 1913

Peace Treaty between Greece, Bulgaria, Serbia, Montenegro and the Ottoman Empire[1]

I.

Upon the exchange of ratifications of the present treaty there shall be peace and friendship between His Majesty and Emperor of the Ottomans, on the one part, and their Majesties, the Allied Sovereigns, on the other part, as well as between their heirs and successors, their respective States and subjects in perpetuity.

II.

His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans cedes to their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns all the territories of his Empire on the continent of Europe to the west of a line drawn from Enos on the Aegean Sea to Midia on the Black Sea, with the exception of Albania.

The exact line of the frontier from Enos to Midia shall be determined by an international commission.

III.

His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans and their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns declare that they remit to His Majesty the Emperor of Germany; His Majesty the Emperor of Austria, King of Hungary; the President of the French Republic; His Majesty the King of Great Britain and Ireland, Emperor of India; His Majesty the King of Italy; and His Majesty the Emperor of All the Russias the matter of arranging the delimitation of the frontiers of Albania and all other questions concerning Albania.

IV.

His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans declares that he cedes to their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns the island of Crete and that he renounces in their favour all rights of sovereignty and all other rights which he possessed in that island.

V.

His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans and their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns declare that they entrust to His Majesty the Emperor of Germany; His Majesty the Emperor of Austria, King of Hungary; the President of the French Republic; His Majesty the King of Great Britain and Ireland, Emperor of India; His Majesty the King of Italy; His Majesty the Emperor of All the Russias the task of determining the title to all the Ottoman islands in the Aegean Sea (except the island of Crete) and to the peninsula of Mount Athos.

VI.

His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans and their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns declare that they refer the matter of settling questions of a financial nature resulting from the war which is ended and from the above-mentioned cessions of territory to the International Commission convened at Paris, to which they have deputed their representatives.

VII.

Questions concerning prisoners of war, questions of jurisdiction, of nationality, and of commerce shall be settled by special conventions.

(Here follow signatures and seals.) *


----------



## MMM-E

*250 km ATMACA Coastal Defense Missiles to block all Aegean*



Greece buys 3+1 BELHARRA Frigates which never will can survive in the Aegean


250 km ATMACA Coastal Defense Missile join the Turkish Armed Forces for anti-ship role

-- SOM-C air launched anti-ship Missile
-- ATMACA Coastal Defense Missile
-- CAKIR anti-ship Missile
-- TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- KUZGUN-TJ IIR guided Missile


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *250 km ATMACA Coastal Defense Missiles to block all Aegean*
> 
> 
> 
> Greece buys 3+1 BELHARRA Frigates which never will can survive in the Aegean


Again you are comparing the POWER OF THE TURKISH ARMED FORCES WEAPONS with "tiny Greece". 

You keep saying that your enemy is France,Russia,Egypt even USA. But you insist on mentioning Greece. You could have easily named a stronger country in the area. Your posts are like flamebait. Are you provoking intentionally?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> First of all,the Allied Powers were not Bulgaria,Montenegro and Serbia. We're talking about "POWERS". That means Great Britain,France,Germany,Austro-Hungary and Russia.



Allied Powers = Greece, Bulgaria, Serbia, Montenegro which fought against the Ottoman Empire in the First Balkan War

It dealt with the territorial adjustments arising out of the conclusion of the First Balkan War

All European territory of the Ottoman Empire west of the line between Enos on the Aegean Sea and Midia on the Black Sea was ceded to the Balkan League * ( Greece, Bulgaria, Serbia, Montenegro )*





Foinikas said:


> Second,Crete's independence was given to Greece,its right to unite with Greece was acknowledged by them and with the Treaty of Bucharest,like I showed you,it was affirmed that Crete was given to Greece.



What article is this written in? Nowhere

We will re-take our Islands which were given to Greece by Italy

even after 2004 Greece occupied our 16 Islands 
( Hurşit, Fornoz, Eşek, Nergizçik, Bulamaç, Kalolimnoz, Keçi, Sakarcılar, Koçbaba and Ardacık islands in the Aegean and Gavdos, Dhia, Dionisades, Gaidhouronisi and Koufonisi islands in the Mediterranean.

AK Party government turned a blind eye to the Greek capture of the islands to get an approval in the European Union negotiations


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Again you are comparing the POWER OF THE TURKISH ARMED FORCES WEAPONS with "tiny Greece".
> 
> You keep saying that your enemy is France,Russia,Egypt even USA. But you insist on mentioning Greece. You could have easily named a stronger country in the area. Your posts are like flamebait. Are you provoking intentionally?



not Egypt , not Russia 
but tiny Greece is dreaming about fighting Turkiye and I show what about tiny Greece 

and USA-France use Greece , PKK/YPG , HAFTAR as a pawn against Turkiye


3+1 BELHARRA Frigates which never will can survive in the Aegean
waste money as like Turkish MOD Hulusi Akar said


----------



## Akritas

*The official map of Lausanne*, that map that Turkish politicians and admirals forget to mention. They forget,* because they brainwash the Turkish people* ti where are the borders of Turkey, and why all the islands, beyond 3 n.m. , like Imbros and Tenedos, are not Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Allied Powers = Greece, Bulgaria, Serbia, Montenegro which fought against the Ottoman Empire in the First Balkan War


Allied Sovereigns and Allied Powers. In any case,if you read the Treaty,it does not give parts of Crete to either Serbia,Bulgaria nor Montenegro. 

Article 5

*V.

His Majesty the Emperor of the Ottomans and their Majesties the Allied Sovereigns declare that they entrust to His Majesty the Emperor of Germany; His Majesty the Emperor of Austria, King of Hungary; the President of the French Republic; His Majesty the King of Great Britain and Ireland, Emperor of India; His Majesty the King of Italy; His Majesty the Emperor of All the Russias the task of determining the title to all the Ottoman islands in the Aegean Sea (except the island of Crete) and to the peninsula of Mount Athos.*

Which means the the Great Powers mentioned above,are to decide about the Aegean Islands,who gets what,except Crete,which was already in union with Greece informally. *
*



MMM-E said:


> What article is this written in? Nowhere


In which article were all the fake news that you kept writing in posts above,mentioned? Nowhere. There's no mention of all that nonsense in any of the articles. 

Read a bit about the Cretan independence and union with Greece and you'll understand.




MMM-E said:


> We will re-take our Islands which were given to Greece by Italy


That does not concern you. You gave the islands to Italy. What Italy does with the islands is not your concern anymore.



MMM-E said:


> even after 2004 Greece occupied our 16 Islands
> ( Hurşit, Fornoz, Eşek, Nergizçik, Bulamaç, Kalolimnoz, Keçi, Sakarcılar, Koçbaba and Ardacık islands in the Aegean and Gavdos, Dhia, Dionisades, Gaidhouronisi and Koufonisi islands in the Mediterranean.


Explain how we "occupied" some 16 islands. All islands that are under Greek sovereignty,are legally ours. The Treaty of Lausanne and the subsequent Treaties that replaced it,mention that Turkey only controls islands that are up to 3 nm from the Turkish coast,unless specified (as given to Greece).



MMM-E said:


> AK Party government turned a blind eye to the Greek capture of the islands to get an approval in the European Union negotiations


WHAT capture of the islands? What are you saying?


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> not Egypt , not Russia
> but tiny Greece is dreaming about fighting Turkiye and I show what about tiny Greece


First things first:

Greece has no intention of starting a war with Turkey. 

Greece is* not* the one having the President,Minister of Defence,Minister of Foreign Affairs,Vice President,The President's Spokesman and various MPs using threats every day,such us:

"Demilitarize the islands or their sovereignity is disputed"

"We will come one night,suddenly"

"If Cyprus drills,we will take action"

"We will throw you to the sea,just like your ancestors"

"Remember what happened 100 years ago!"

"Athens is in Taifun's range"



MMM-E said:


> 3+1 BELHARRA Frigates which never will can survive in the Aegean
> waste money as like Turkish MOD Hulusi Akar said



Will Hulusi Akar buy us ships then? Will he modernize our Armed Forces and upgrade our equipment? 

If he cares about Yunanistan so much,then he should stop his rhetoric and reduce the arms race in Turkey. 

Everything else,is just propaganda for the Turkish people to forget the 100% inflation rate.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Greece has no intention of starting a war with Turkey.
> 
> Greece is* not* the one having the President,Minister of Defence,Minister of Foreign Affairs,Vice President,The President's Spokesman and various MPs using threats every day,such us:
> 
> "Demilitarize the islands or their sovereignity is disputed"
> 
> "We will come one night,suddenly"
> 
> "If Cyprus drills,we will take action"
> 
> "We will throw you to the sea,just like your ancestors"
> 
> "Remember what happened 100 years ago!"
> 
> "Athens is in Taifun's range"



Turkiye in self defense role since 1919

*1-- *USA,UK,France,Greece,Armenia together attacked Turkiye in 1919 ... *what a hostile attitude*

today same senario , USA-France use arms embargo on Turkiye
on the other hand USA-France gives Fighter Jets,Warships to Greece

even USA deployed thousands of Tanks,IFVs,AFVs and 100+ Attack-Utility Helicopters in Greece against Turkiye 

and Greeks illegally arming the Islands which is 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland

Greeks have another dream to attack Turkiye , but Turkish Defense Industry blocks your dreams ... If Turks didn't have a defense industry , USA Greece-France had already attacked on unarmed Turkiye as like in 1919


*2-- *Greece illegally increased territorial water to 6nm from 3nm in 1936
and now Greece has a dream to increase territorial water to 12 nm from 6 nm

that means , 90% of Aegean will be closed to Turkiye .. *what a hostile attitude


3-- * Greeks tried to kick the Turks out of Cyprus between 1964 and 1974
but Turkish Armed Forces saved the Turkish Cypriots in 1974
still Greeks have dream to do it ... . *what a hostile attitude*

and Greek Cypriots have started buying heavy weapons from USA-İsrael,etc


4-- Greeks have a dream to steal oil-gas reserves and 150.000 km2 of area from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean .. . *what a hostile attitude*



Akritas said:


> *The official map of Lausanne*, that map that Turkish politicians and admirals forget to mention. They forget,* because they brainwash the Turkish people* ti where are the borders of Turkey, and why all the islands, beyond 3 n.m. , like Imbros and Tenedos, are not Turkish.



as like your trash Seville Map


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Explain how we "occupied" some 16 islands. All islands that are under Greek sovereignty,are legally ours. The Treaty of Lausanne and the subsequent Treaties that replaced it,mention that Turkey only controls islands that are up to 3 nm from the Turkish coast,unless specified (as given to Greece).




Regarding the Aegean islands, no island's sovereignty has been transferred to Greece by treaties, except those whose sovereignty was transferred by the provisions of Article 12 of the Lausanne Peace Treaty and Article 14 of the Paris Peace Treaty.


Wth are Greeks are doing in our Islands "Koyun, Hurşit, Fornoz, Eşek, Nergizcik, Bulamaç, Kalolimnoz, Keçi, Sakarcılar, Koçbaba, Ardacık,etc ?

16 Islands were no settlements since 1923


but after 2004 Greece has started occupy 16 Islands 
16 Islands, Rocks and Rocks (EGAYDAAK) whose sovereignty is not transferred by treaties on the Aegean coast have been de facto occupied by Greece.

in 1996 Greeks also tried to take Kardak Islands but prime minister TANSU CILLER gave a lesson to Greeks 

Dont worry when true time comes , we will give another lesson to thieves Greeks as like 1974 , 1996


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye in self defense role since 1919
> 
> *1-- *USA,UK,France,Greece,Armenia together attacked Turkiye in 1919 ... *what a hostile attitude*


This is 2022,not 1919. If we go back in time,Seljuks and Ottomans invaded our lands first. 



MMM-E said:


> even USA deployed thousands of Tanks,IFVs,AFVs and 100+ Attack-Utility Helicopters in Greece against Turkiye


Who tells you that nonsense? The Americans are using Alexandroupolis to move equipment to other NATO countries like Bulgaria,Romania and FYROM. As well as to hold training exercises with them. 



MMM-E said:


> and Greeks illegally arming the Islands which is 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland


How many dozens of times do you need to be told to understand it? We've proved to you that Greece's garissons on the islands are perfectly legal. 

Again...










MMM-E said:


> Greeks have another dream to attack Turkiye , but Turkish Defense Industry blocks your dreams ... If Turks didn't have a defense industry , USA Greece-France had already attacked on unarmed Turkiye as like in 1919


I think you're the one dreaming of Greece attacking you. 



MMM-E said:


> *2-- *Greece illegally increased territorial water to 6nm from 3nm in 1936
> and now Greece has a dream to increase territorial water to 12 nm from 6 nm
> 
> that means , 90% of Aegean will be closed to Turkiye .. *what a hostile attitude*


Again,I've refuted this in an earlier post,which you ignored like always. 



MMM-E said:


> *3-- * Greeks tried to kick the Turks out of Cyprus between 1964 and 1974
> but Turkish Armed Forces saved the Turkish Cypriots in 1974
> still Greeks have dream to do it ... . *what a hostile attitude*


The heck does Cyprus have to do with Erdogan in the 21st century?


MMM-E said:


> 4-- Greeks have a dream to steal oil-gas reserves and 150.000 km2 of area from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean .. . *what a hostile attitude*





MMM-E said:


> as like your trash Seville Map


You like to ignore official maps from reputable organisations. You are both ignorant AND arrogant. 

Check the sources on the map: 








MMM-E said:


> Regarding the Aegean islands, no island's sovereignty has been transferred to Greece by treaties, except those whose sovereignty was transferred by the provisions of Article 12 of the Lausanne Peace Treaty and Article 14 of the Paris Peace Treaty.
> 
> 
> Wth are Greeks are doing in our Islands "Koyun, Hurşit, Fornoz, Eşek, Nergizcik, Bulamaç, Kalolimnoz, Keçi, Sakarcılar, Koçbaba, Ardacık,etc ?


Read and cry:

*ARTICLE 12.

The decision taken on the 13th February, 1914, by the Conference of London, in virtue of Articles 5 of the Treaty of London of the 17th-30th May, 1913, and 15 of the Treaty of Athens of the 1st-14th November, 1913, which decision was communicated to the Greek Government on the 13th February, 1914, regarding the sovereignty of Greece over the islands of the Eastern Mediterranean, other than the islands of Imbros, Tenedos and Rabbit Islands, particularly the islands of Lemnos, Samothrace, Mytilene, Chios, Samos and Nikaria, is confirmed, subject to the provisions of the present Treaty respecting the islands placed under the sovereignty of Italy which form the subject of Article 15.

Except where a provision to the contrary is contained in the present Treaty, the islands situated at less than three miles from the Asiatic coast remain under Turkish sovereignty.

ARTICLE I6.

Turkey hereby renounces all rights and title whatsoever over or respecting the territories situated outside the frontiers laid down in the present Treaty and the islands other than those over which her sovereignty is recognised by the said Treaty, the future of these territories and islands being settled or to be settled by the parties concerned.

The provisions of the present Article do not prejudice any special arrangements arising from neighbourly relations which have been or may be concluded between Turkey and any limitrophe countries.*




MMM-E said:


> but after 2004 Greece has started occupy 16 Islands
> 16 Islands, Rocks and Rocks (EGAYDAAK) whose sovereignty is not transferred by treaties on the Aegean coast have been de facto occupied by Greece.
> 
> in 1996 Greeks also tried to take Kardak Islands but prime minister TANSU CILLER gave a lesson to Greeks


Stop reading ultranationalist Admirals and propagandist authors. It makes you look even more ignorant.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Will Hulusi Akar buy us ships then? Will he modernize our Armed Forces and upgrade our equipment?
> 
> If he cares about Yunanistan so much,then he should stop his rhetoric and reduce the arms race in Turkey.
> 
> Everything else,is just propaganda for the Turkish people to forget the 100% inflation rate.



Hulusi Akar says 3+1 Frigates waste money 
because only a few hours and no more BELHARRA Frigates .. 
AKAR says stop dreaming , learn from history and dont repeat your fault as in 1919-1922

Your tiny Greece is an ant in front of the Turkish Armed Forces
but USA-France will be so happy in a war between Turkiye and Greece

Turks-Greeks will fight each others , on the other hand Americans-French will laugh on Greeks and Turks


and Greeks are brainwashed by stupid propaganda of Greek Media

Turkish economy is bigger than Greece+Egypt+$166 billion
still talking about useless inflation rate.


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Hulusi Akar says 3+1 Frigates waste money
> because only a few hours and no more BELHARRA Frigates ..


What does Akar care about how we spend our money? 



MMM-E said:


> Your tiny Greece is an ant in front of the Turkish Armed Forces
> but USA-France will be so happy in a war between Turkiye and Greece


Tiny Greece is an ant in front of Turkish Armed Forces,yet most of your posts are about Greece vs. Turkiye and not Turkiye vs Russia or USA or Iran or Israel or China etc. 



MMM-E said:


> and Greeks are brainwashed by stupid propaganda of Greek Media
> 
> Turkish economy is bigger than Greece+Egypt+$166 billion
> still talking about useless inflation rate.


Greek media? Search google and you'll find dozens of posts from foreign journalists,talking about Turkey's inflation.


----------



## Abid123

MMM-E said:


> Your tiny Greece is an ant in front of the Turkish Armed Forces


He knows this. This is why is Greece as to act as US puppet state.


----------



## Foinikas

Abid123 said:


> He knows this. This is why is Greece as to act as US puppet state.


Would you call Pakistan "China's puppet"? 

Just because your interests align on some matters? Does that make you China's puppet?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> This is 2022,not 1919. If we go back in time,Seljuks and Ottomans invaded our lands first.



Turks are in Anatolia atleast 10.000 years
Greeks came to Anatolia and Greece from North Africa

Fatih Sultan Mehmed Han * revenged the Greeks for their bad behaviour against us - Asians including Trojans ( Turks )*

so In fact these Turkish victories were not at all invasion, but liberation of old motherland and vengeance for Troy of which evidence the European sources of 7th-15th centuries





Foinikas said:


> Who tells you that nonsense? The Americans are using Alexandroupolis to move equipment to other NATO countries like Bulgaria,Romania and FYROM. As well as to hold training exercises with them.



Do you think are Turks stupid ? dont talk your tales to the Turks

USA deployed thousands of Tanks,IFVs,AFVs and 100+ Attack-Utility Helicopters in Greece against Turkiye

and Greece deploying American weapons in Islands which are 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland

Turkish UAVs sees every action of Greece

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turks are in Anatolia atleast 10.000 years
> Greeks came to Anatolia and Greece from North Africa
> 
> Fatih Sultan Mehmed Han * revenged the Greeks for their bad behaviour against us - Asians including Trojans ( Turks )*
> 
> so In fact these Turkish victories were not at all invasion, but liberation of old motherland and vengeance for Troy of which evidence the European sources of 7th-15th centuries


@manpk77 Did you know that Pakistan was made by Turks? @retaxis @IblinI @Ghostkiller @Hydration Did you know that Turks built pyramids in Central Asia? Did you know that Turks existed 40,000 years before anyone else did?








MMM-E said:


> USA deployed thousands of Tanks,IFVs,AFVs and 100+ Attack-Utility Helicopters in Greece against Turkiye


Greece is part of NATO. USA is the leader of NATO. 

Turkey is also a NATO member. USA has bases in both countries.

Don't blame Greece nor USA. Erdogan's policies and rogue attitude,made Turkey an unreliable ally in the region and the Americans preferred a new base in Greece,instead of Turkey. This way,they can unload equipment to send to the Balkan NATO countries and even Poland.


----------



## retaxis

Foinikas said:


> @manpk77 Did you know that Pakistan was made by Turks? @retaxis @IblinI @Ghostkiller @Hydration Did you know that Turks built pyramids in Central Asia? Did you know that Turks existed 40,000 years before anyone else did?
> 
> View attachment 894295
> 
> 
> 
> Greece is part of NATO. USA is the leader of NATO.
> 
> Turkey is also a NATO member. USA has bases in both countries.
> 
> Don't blame Greece nor USA. Erdogan's policies and rogue attitude,made Turkey an unreliable ally in the region and the Americans preferred a new base in Greece,instead of Turkey. This way,they can unload equipment to send to the Balkan NATO countries and even Poland.


Lol his country lost in Syria and Libya. Got no oil or land or resources but got millions of refugees and a dying economy. The worse off his country is, the more desperate and delusional he becomes. He has gone completely off the rails and is not worth discussing anything with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> and Greece deploying American weapons in Islands which are 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland


If you feel threatened by a few dozen M1117 Guardian vehicles,then I wonder what kind of "regional superpower" are you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Check the sources on the map:



We dont care about thieves USA,EU and others who attacked İraq,Syria,Libya,Mali,etc to steal their reserves

Nobody can still anything from Turkiye 

we dont care about trash maps

our map is MAVI VATAN and nobody can change this reality








Abid123 said:


> He knows this. This is why is Greece as to act as US puppet state.



Greece always was puppet state ... a handy puppet always ready


100 years ago smart British used Greece a pawn against Turkiye

now USA use Greece a pawn against Turkiye


*Greeks came with dreams of capturing Anatolia from the Turks but ended up going back to Athens swimming*


----------



## Foinikas

retaxis said:


> He has gone completely off the rails and is not worth discussing anything with


He's gone completely off the rails! When he can't find any valid arguement and evidence,he goes back to conspiracy theories.



MMM-E said:


> We dont care about thieves USA,EU and others who attacked İraq,Syria,Libya,Mali,etc to steal their reserves
> 
> Nobody can still anything from Turkiye
> 
> we dont care about trash maps


So let me get this right...you are saying that these organisations are "thieves" ?







European Union,United Nations,Arab League,United States Geological Survey and International Tribunal for the Law of the Sea.

Apparently,you don't care about legality. If you ignore that,you can't claim that Turkey is doing everything according to international Treaties or that Turkey respects international law.



MMM-E said:


> 00 years ago smart British used Greece a pawn against Turkiye
> 
> now USA use Greece a pawn against Turkiye
> 
> 
> *Greeks came with dreams of capturing Anatolia from the Turks but ended up going back to Athens swimming*


As always,when you can't back your arguements,you return to the usual narrative of "100 years ago..."


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> Lol his country lost in Syria and Libya. Got no oil or land or resources but got millions of refugees and a dying economy. The worse off his country is, the more desperate and delusional he becomes. He has gone completely off the rails and is not worth discussing anything with



Turkiye won everywhere frpm Iraq to Libya from Syria to Karabakh and Eastern Mediterranean

*SYRIA*
3 Turkish military operations kicked USA-France dream .. PKK/YPG and ROJAVA dead

also Turkiye took Afrin,Dabiq,Azez,Rai,Jarablus,Al Bab ,Rasulayn,Tel Abyad
also Turkiye control Idlib

Turkiye will take also Tel Rifat , Ayn Al Arab , Kamishli ,etc ... step by step
No tolerance to terrorism

and Syrian refugees are cheap labor for Turkish economy-Industry and Agriculture


*LIBYA*
Turkiye kicked HAFTAR who tried to take capital of Libya ( Tripoli )

Turkish Forces in Tripoli , Msrata and Al Watiya

Turkiye signed a maritime agreement with Libya to kick Greek dreams
a few weeks ago Turkiye signed oil-gas agreement with Libya


losers still dreaming with Greece,Armenia,FETO,PKK/YPG,HAFTAR



Foinikas said:


> So let me get this right...you are saying that these organisations are "thieves" ?



Full of thieves and Anti-Türkiye coalition



Foinikas said:


> European Union,United Nations,Arab League,United States Geological Survey and International Tribunal for the Law of the Sea.
> 
> Apparently,you don't care about legality. If you ignore that,you can't claim that Turkey is doing everything according to international Treaties or that Turkey respects international law.



Legality = Power

not trash Seville Map 
and not thieves who killed over 100 million innocent people in American,African,Asian and Australian Continents to steal their reserves in the last 500 years

*Nobody can steal anything from the Turks*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Legality = Power
> 
> not trash Seville Map
> and not thieves who killed over 100 million innocent people in American,African,Asian and Australian Continents to steal their reserves in the last 500 years
> 
> *Nobody can steal anything from the Turks*


So basically,Turkish legality is power and bullying. Ok.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Greece is part of NATO. USA is the leader of NATO.
> 
> Turkey is also a NATO member. USA has bases in both countries.
> 
> Don't blame Greece nor USA. Erdogan's policies and rogue attitude,made Turkey an unreliable ally in the region and the Americans preferred a new base in Greece,instead of Turkey. This way,they can unload equipment to send to the Balkan NATO countries and even Poland.



Dont bark Erdogan , Erdogan , Erdogan

since 1990s USA also arming PKK/YPG Terrorists to destroy Turkiye's territorial integrity

between 1964-1974 USA supported Greeks to take whole Cyprus from the Turks
and in 1975 USA has started arms embargo on Turkiye

today same senario over Greece .. USA opened another front to fight against Turkiye

even USA used Armenia to attack Turkiye-Azerbaijan enegy-transtport projects

Greece-Armenia-PKK/YPG = American puppets against Turkiye



Foinikas said:


> So basically,Turkish legality is power and bullying. Ok.



against Bandit countries who violate international law and agreements


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> against Bandit countries who violate international law and agreements


You just admitted that you don't care about International Law and agreements...and you blame others of not doing it??? Lol!


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> You just admitted that you don't care about International Law and agreements...and you blame others of not doing it??? Lol!



Turkiye is 100% right by international law and agreements

*1--* Greece is not archipelagic state
Therefore Your EEZ should start from Greek mainland , but not from every tiny Island

*2--* Islands can not block Mainland

so 10km2 Greek Island which is 2 km away from Turkish mainland can not block 783.562 km² Turkish mainland to generate EEZ


İf bandit countries like Greece-France-USA dont care about International Law and agreements

then Turkiye has enough military power to protect its rights


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *1--* Greece is not archipelagic state
> Therefore Your EEZ should start from Greek mainland , but not from every tiny Island
> 
> *2--* Islands can not block Mainland
> 
> so 10km2 Greek Island which is 2 km away from Turkish mainland can not block 783.562 km² Turkish mainland to generate EEZ



*Article121
Regime of islands*​
1. An island is a naturally formed area of land, surrounded by water, which is above water at high tide.


*2. Except as provided for in paragraph 3, the territorial sea, the contiguous zone, the exclusive economic zone and the continental shelf of an island are determined in accordance with the provisions of this Convention applicable to other land territory.*


3. Rocks which cannot sustain human habitation or economic life of their own shall have no exclusive economic zone or continental shelf.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Except as provided for in paragraph 3, the territorial sea, the contiguous zone, the exclusive economic zone and the continental shelf of an island are determined in accordance with the provisions of this Convention applicable to other land territory.



*Article 2*

1. The sovereignty of a coastal State extends, beyond its land territory and internal waters and,* in the case of an archipelagic State*, its archipelagic waters, to an adjacent belt of sea, described as the territorial sea.

2. This sovereignty extends to the air space over the territorial sea as well as to its bed and subsoil.

3. The sovereignty over the territorial sea is exercised subject to this Convention and to other rules of international law


So Greece is not *an archipelagic State*

therefore , 10 km2 tiny Island which is 580 km away from Greek mainland and just 2 km away from Turkish mainland can not generate EEZ and can not block 783.562 km² Turkish mainland



*No one can confine Turkiye, which has the longest coastline in the Mediterranean, to the shores of Antalya*

Greece and its allies are both strategically trying to prevent our exit to the Mediterranean Sea and to confiscate the underground wealth. This is piracy, and Turkiye is not able to accept it,


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> 1. The sovereignty of a coastal State extends, beyond its land territory and internal waters *and, in the case of an archipelagic State, *its archipelagic waters, to an adjacent belt of sea, described as the territorial sea.


Re malaka,do you understand English? Or Alemanturkce? 

Are you mentally handicapped? All day,you can't understand anything people show you. And it can't be anymore clearer. All day,we show you plain evidence and you see things that are not there.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Re malaka,do you understand English? Or Alemanturkce?
> 
> Are you mentally handicapped? All day,you can't understand anything people show you. And it can't be anymore clearer. All day,we show you plain evidence and you see things that are not there.



Beyinsiz Malaka ,, its so clear by articcle 2 and international law
Your Greece is not fckin* archipelagic State .. and your Islands can not generate EEZ and can not block Turkish mainland

--* *archipelagic State or not
-- based on the principle of equity
-- the superiority of the mainland over the islands
-- the geographical realities*

wtf is stupid Greek claim ?
10 km2 tiny Island which is 580 km away from Greek mainland and just 2 km away from Turkish mainland can not generate EEZ and can not block 783.562 km² Turkish mainland

*Greek claims have no precedent in the world ... still *daydreameer liar Greeks dreaming with trash Seville map which has no any value


*see malaka see*

If Malta had defended the stupid Greek claim, half of the Central Mediterranean should belong to Malta

However, the area falling to Malta by the International Court of Justice and other treaties, based on the principle of equity and proportionality of customary international law, the superiority of the mainland over the islands, and the geographical realities, is indicated in green below

RED : stupid Greek claim
GREEN : Actual EEZ of MALTA









*see malaka see*

The British Island of Jersey on the French Continental Shelf
If The UK had defended the stupid Greek claim, the French Continental Shelf should belong to The UK

In the France-England EEZ Treaty, the British Isles were not granted maritime jurisdiction.

In this case, it is necessary to ask France; If you support the Greek islands to be a maritime jurisdiction area as much as the mainland, then why don't you accept that England's own islands in front of the French coast should be given as much jurisdiction as the mainland?










All day,you can't understand anything people show you.
And it can't be anymore clearer. All day,we show you plain evidence and you see things that are not there.

Bandit Greece
know your place or we will show your place as in 1922 , 1974 and 1996

*Get out now and TOPIC IS OVER
stop terrorize my thread with your stupid dreams
Or I will report you for trolling , off topic and terrorize my thread*


----------



## MMM-E

*Presidency of Defense Industry Prof. Dr. İsmail Demir made investigations about the F-16 Block 30 Avionic Modernization ÖZGÜR and the National AESA Radar at ASELSAN.*



"We will put the AESA radar on our AKINCI UCAV in a very short time."


----------



## MMM-E

*Upcoming Great A2/AD capability of the Turkish Armed Forces



S400 Air Defense System to block all Aegean against enemy Air Forces*

250 km 48N6E3 Missile with speed of mach 5.9
380 km 40N6E Missile with speed of mach 3,5

600 km BIG BIRD Radar

36 Launchers with 192 missiles











*SIPER Air Defense System*

100 km SIPER Block-1
150 km SIPER Block-2

600 km AESA Radar

Hellenic Air Force can not cross the 25th meridian in the Agean














*HISAR-A and HISAR-O Air Defense System to intercept Cruise Missiles*











*Ballistic Missiles - Cruise Missiles to hit Jet Hangars , Air Bases , Air Defense Systems in Greece and Greek Islands *

280 km SOM air launched Cruise Missile
280 km SLAM-ER air launched Cruise Missile










*KARA-ATMACA land based Cruise Missile*

Range of 500 km with indigenous KTJ-3700 turbojet Engine











*Network centric Warfare *

TURAF 163 CCIP modernized F-16s to use 600 km Radar of Boeing E-7T AEWC to detect F-16V , Rafale from 350 km away









TURAF has 120 km AIM-120C7 networked air to air Missiles for BVR Combat






*100+ km GOKDOGAN BVR Missile to carry by KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet*














*Turkiye to buy 40 F-16V or Eurofighter*


----------



## MMM-E

*ATMACA Coastal Defense System to block all Aegean against enemy Navies*

Range : 250 km
Seeker : IIR











*500 HARPOON and ATMACA Anti-Ship Missiles*
















*150 km CAKIR and 180+ km KUZGUN-TJ Missiles to hit even moving Warships*

Seeker : IIR , RF
















*KARGI Anti-Radiation Drone to hit Air Defense Systems*

RF seeker
SATCOM
Data link
















*200 km SIMSEK and KARGI Kamikaze Drones with E/O Camera*












*BORA and TAYFUN Ballistic Missiles to hit all Air Bases in Greece*


----------



## MMM-E

*12 Anti-Submarine Warfare Aircrafts to hunt enemy Submarines*


6 CN-235
6 ATR-72















*14 Hunter killer Submarines*

8 Type-209
6 Type-214

to carry HARPOON and ATMACA anti-ship Missiles also AKYA heavyweight Torpedos











*AKSUNGUR UCAVs for anti-Submarine Warfare*












*4 ADA class anti-submarine Corvettes*












*16 TUZLA class anti-submarine Boats*

Simrad SP92 Mk II hull-mounted low frequency Sonar
Anti-Submarine warfare Rockets











*Unmanned Vessels to carry Torpedos and Rockets for Anti-Submarine Warfare*


----------



## MMM-E

*KORAL , REDET-II Radar Electronic Warfare Systems and HAVASOJ stand off jammer Aircraft*






















*F-16 Block70 Modernization*

-- MURAD GaN based AESA Radar
-- SPEWS-II Electronic Warfare Suite
-- National long range IFF System
-- Link-16 data link


----------



## MMM-E

*TCG ANADOLU to carry HURJET and KIZILELMA





*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> View attachment 895541
> 
> 
> 
> MMM-E said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 895591
> 
> 
> View attachment 895607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 895579
Click to expand...

"Tiny Greece is not our enemy,our enemy is France,Russia,USA"...

Meanwhile all maps show the range towards Greece and the Balkans 😂



MMM-E said:


> *Ballistic Missiles - Cruise Missiles to hit Jet Hangars , Air Bases , Air Defense Systems in Greece and Greek Islands *


Yes,I'm sure other NATO members and EU countries will appreciate Turkey attacking a NATO and EU member. Great thinking. 



MMM-E said:


> Turkiye to buy 40 F-16V or Eurofighter


Not getting any. Blocked by the Senate and blocked by Germany and Italy. Stop dreaming.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> "Tiny Greece is not our enemy,our enemy is France,Russia,USA"...
> 
> Meanwhile all maps show the range towards Greece and the Balkans 😂



dont change my words

I said tiny Greece is not our rival , Our rival is France





Foinikas said:


> Yes,I'm sure other NATO members and EU countries will appreciate Turkey attacking a NATO and EU member. Great thinking.



NATO doesnt care about useless Greece
Turkiye is also NATO Member and Turkiye is more important than Greece in NATO




Foinikas said:


> Not getting any. Blocked by the Senate and blocked by Germany and Italy. Stop dreaming.



keep dreaming dream is free

officially nothing is blocked .. sooner or later F-16V or Eurofighter will join the Turkish Air Force

also 2 game changer stealth Fighter Jets are coming KIZILELMA and TFX
also TAI TISU unmanned Fighter Jet
also HURJET Fighter Jet


----------



## MMM-E

*114 Days to roll out MMU ( TFX ) 5th gen Fighter Jet*



TUBITAK-BILGEM has delivered mission computer to TAI for the TFX Project

























*KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet















*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> I said tiny Greece is not our rival , Our rival is France


rival,enemy same thing more or less...



MMM-E said:


> NATO doesnt care about useless Greece
> Turkiye is also NATO Member and Turkiye is more important than Greece in NATO


Oh? Is that why US officials repeat that Greece is an important NATO ally and friendly country,every time Turkish reporters ask the State Department questions?

Or is that why USA chose to build more bases in Greece,rather than Turkey? 

Or that we're getting F-16Vs and you're not? 



MMM-E said:


> keep dreaming dream is free
> 
> officially nothing is blocked .. sooner or later F-16V or Eurofighter will join the Turkish Air Force


Buddy you're the one who's been dreaming. Both Democrat and Republican senators have declared already,that they will NOT allow Biden to sell F-16s to Turkey. They will not. The Greek,Armenian,Kurdish and other lobbies,smashed Oz's campaign. You're done. 

You can hope for a Eurofighter,but even that chance is slim. 

As for your "game changers",they're still not operation. They are still projects. Prototypes. Soo.....wake up. You've been dreaming for a long time.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> rival,enemy same thing more or less...



There are many enemies including tiny Greece and tiny Armenia
but our rival is France in Syria,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean

without American-French protection your Greece is an ant in front of regional power Turkiye





Foinikas said:


> Oh? Is that why US officials repeat that Greece is an important NATO ally and friendly country,every time Turkish reporters ask the State Department questions?



USA uses puppets Greece , FETO , PKK/YPG against Turkiye
nothing else ...




Foinikas said:


> Buddy you're the one who's been dreaming. Both Democrat and Republican senators have declared already,that they will NOT allow Biden to sell F-16s to Turkey. They will not. The Greek,Armenian,Kurdish and other lobbies,smashed Oz's campaign. You're done.



Who cares about useless OZ ? He is not even citizen of Turkiye anymore

and dont worry , We will see what will happen ..
but only not to cry as S400

Turkiye has always options .. if Turkiye say YES , British Eurofighters will join to the Turkish Airforce




Foinikas said:


> As for your "game changers",they're still not operation. They are still projects. Prototypes. Soo.....wake up. You've been dreaming for a long time.




Now 236 F-16 , SIPER and S400 AD Systems are enough to turn your Hellenic Air Force into crap of metal
also 40 new F-16V or Eurofighter on agenda


wake up and stop dreaming with your weak-tiny Greece
even now only 7 Rafales and 4 F-16V ..... 84 F-16V until 2028

until 2028 Turkish F-16 fleet will be modernized as block70 standart with indigenous AESA Radar and systems
also KIZILELMA and TFX will be in service in 2025 and 2028 .
also TAI TISU unmanned Fighter Jet and HURJET Fighter Jet

today and tomorrow , tiny Greece is not match for Turkiye one on one .. not even close


----------



## MMM-E

Türkiye says S-400 defense system ready to use if threatened​​​
'The S-400 is in place and ready for use,' says Defense Minister AKAR as he notes that Türkiye can use the Russian-made defense system 'if any threats arise'


36 Launcher with 192 missiles including 250 km 48N6E3 and 380 km 40N6E












Türkiye says S-400 defense system ready to use if threatened


'The S-400 is in place and ready for use,' says Defense Minister Akar as he notes that Türkiye can use the Russian-made defense system 'if...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish Armed Forces receive new 6x6 special operations Vehicle​




It is designed as mine, improvised explosive device (IED) and ballistic protective vehicle. 
We are proud to have a defense industry that designs, develops and manufactures such a vehicle, which is a first in the world with other technical features


The PARS IV 6x6 Mine Protected Vehicle was designed as a vehicle beyond existing vehicles with its fire capability for special operations and mission equipment with new technology













Turkish security forces receive new 6x6 special operations vehicle


The PARS IV 6x6 Special Operations Vehicles developed within the scope of the '6x6 Mine Protected Vehicle Procurement Project' signed between the...




www.dailysabah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> There are many enemies including tiny Greece and tiny Armenia
> but our rival is France in Syria,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> without American-French protection your Greece is an ant in front of regional power Turkiye


"Our rival is France,our rival is France"....and all the maps show the range compared to Greece. All the map that you posted,except one. S-400? Yunanistan. Tayfun? Yunanistan. 

"Our rival France our rival France...tiny Greece no match,we don't even think of it"



MMM-E said:


> Now 236 F-16 , SIPER and S400 AD Systems are enough to turn your Hellenic Air Force into crap of metal
> also 40 new F-16V or Eurofighter on agenda


Sure buddy,sure. Big talk. No F-16Vs for you,no Eurofighters. Every nonsense your government tells you,you believe it just like that. In order to get F-16s,the Congress has to approve. The Senate does not approve it. Menendez and enough Democrat and Republican senators are against it. What will you buy then? Eurofighter? You'll have to get approval from Germany,Italy and Spain. Even if you do get approval,you'll have to wait until the British make some for you. Unless you buy used ones.



MMM-E said:


> wake up and stop dreaming with your weak-tiny Greece
> even now only 7 Rafales and 4 F-16V ..... 84 F-16V until 2028


8 Rafale....4 F-16V....much better than what you have already  



MMM-E said:


> USA uses puppets Greece , FETO , PKK/YPG against Turkiye
> nothing else ...



What's the matter? You can't find anything new to say? You're out of arguements again? You went back to "puppets,puppets,all puppets"? Bebek,bebek. 




MMM-E said:


> hout American-French protection your Greece is an ant in front of regional power Turkiye


Some ants bite pretty darn hard you know


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> "Our rival is France,our rival is France"....and all the maps show the range compared to Greece. All the map that you posted,except one. S-400? Yunanistan. Tayfun? Yunanistan.
> 
> "Our rival France our rival France...tiny Greece no match,we don't even think of it"



Greece is dreaming to fight Turkiye as a puppet as like PKK/YPG

Now even USA can not save PKK/YPG from the Turkish Armed Forces
wait your turn





Foinikas said:


> 8 Rafale....4 F-16V....much better than what you have already



We have SIPER and S400 to turn Rafale and F-16V into crap of metal
24 Rafale can not change anything

weak tiny Greece .
Turkiye spent even $66 billion to buy 380 new Planes for Turkish Air Lines
know your place 

and Greece only buys ,
Turkiye develops SOM , ATMACA , KARGI , BORA , TAYFUN , HISAR , SIPER , AKINCI , KIZILELMA , TISU , HURJET and TFX

Our rivals are big boys France , Russia , not little boy Greece


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Greece is dreaming to fight Turkiye as a puppet as like PKK/YPG
> 
> Now even USA can not save PKK/YPG from the Turkish Armed Forces
> wait your turn


You keep mentioning that,even though I have repeatedly told you that Greece does not want a war with Turkey. We do not want war. We only defend our territory. 

Your government constantly threatens with war,it's your leadership that keeps saying "We'll come one night,suddenly". It's your leadership that keeps saying "We'll throw you to the sea like your ancestors". It's your leadership that says "We will give you a harsh lesson". 



MMM-E said:


> We have SIPER and S400 to turn Rafale and F-16V into crap of metal
> 24 Rafale can not change anything


Don't fool yourself! Despite Akar's big talk,the S-400s are still not operational and using them would only mean more sanctions and embargo from USA and other NATO countries.

As for the Siper....untested yet and brand new. 

Rafale has a pretty darn good EW suite. 




MMM-E said:


> and Greece only buys ,
> Turkiye develops SOM , ATMACA , KARGI , BORA , TAYFUN , HISAR , SIPER , AKINCI , KIZILELMA , TISU , HURJET and TFX


Half of that stuff you mentioned are still PROJECTS. You know what that means? NOT IN ACTIVE SERVICE. 

Not even finished.



MMM-E said:


> Our rivals are big boys France , Russia , not little boy Greece



Oh really? Then why don't you portray the missiles' range on the maps,as compared to Russia? Are you afraid of Russia maybe? Afraid of Iran? Only good at bombing Kurds and bullying "tiny,weak" countries? Ne oldu? E? Ne?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> You keep mentioning that,even though I have repeatedly told you that Greece does not want a war with Turkey. We do not want war. We only defend our territory.



Trash Seville Map is not your territory




Foinikas said:


> Don't fool yourself! Despite Akar's big talk,the S-400s are still not operational and using them would only mean more sanctions and embargo from USA and other NATO countries.



keep dreaming with embargo
and Greece used Russian made S300s against NATO member Turkiye
We dont care anyone .. we will do what we want

S400s in Turkiye and ready to turn enemy Fighter Jets into crap of metal , if needed




Foinikas said:


> As for the Siper....untested yet and brand new.



Turkiye again tested SIPER a few days ago with range of 100+ km
and ready to turn enemy Fighter Jets into crap of metal

SAMP-T is old brand still never hit a Fighter Jet ...





Foinikas said:


> Half of that stuff you mentioned are still PROJECTS. You know what that means? NOT IN ACTIVE SERVICE.
> 
> Not even finished.



Backward Greece can not develop even Anti-Tank Missile


SOM , ATMACA , KARGI , BORA , TAYFUN , HISAR , SIPER , AKINCI already finished

KIZILELMA , TISU , HURJET first flight in 2023
and TFX roll out in 2023 first flight in 2025

2-3 years nothing for thousands of human history
good luck to enemies .. they will need it




Foinikas said:


> Rafale has a pretty darn good EW suite.



even Turkish Air Force CCIP Modernized F-16s have pretty darn good EW suite.called Aselsan SPEWS-II

and Havelsan RF decoy which is only 2 Countries in the world





Foinikas said:


> Oh really? Then why don't you portray the missiles' range on the maps,as compared to Russia? Are you afraid of Russia maybe? Afraid of Iran? Only good at bombing Kurds and bullying "tiny,weak" countries? Ne oldu? E? Ne?



Russia and Turkiye are friends now
not Russia , but Greece is hidding behind USA-France and barking day and night
know your place weak tiny puppet Greece

and Turkiye gave a lesson to İran , SAA , Hezbolah in Idlib
even FSA kicked İran , SAA , Hezbolah combined and İran asked helping from Russia in 2015

Iran doesnt have power for conventional war.. outdated Airforce , Army and Navy
Iran only can use militia groups in İraq, Lebonan,Yemen , nothing else


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Trash Seville Map is not your territory


By your repeated mention of the term "Seville Map" you show your ignorance. 

This map only reflects Europe's EEZ according to international law. According to the Law of the Sea. 

It is futile to repeat the same phrases in an attempt to brain-wash people,when you have no real arguements.



MMM-E said:


> Backward Greece can not develop even Anti-Tank Missile


So? What does it have to do with what I said? 

You keep mentioning your projects as if they are already in active service and tested succesfully in real battle.

That is not the case however.



MMM-E said:


> 2-3 years nothing for thousands of human history
> good luck to enemies .. they will need it


2-3 years nothing for thousands of human history? Please,stop smoking what you're smoking. 



MMM-E said:


> even Turkish Air Force CCIP Modernized F-16s have pretty darn good EW suite.called Aselsan SPEWS-II
> 
> and Havelsan RF decoy which is only 2 Countries in the world


@Akritas has replied to you in depth about your so-called CCIP Modernization. As for your RF decoy and "only two countries in the world",all theory and shit. 



MMM-E said:


> Russia and Turkiye are friends now
> not Russia , but Greece is hidding behind USA-France and barking day and night


Based on Turkish foreign policy the last 10 years,it's ridiculously naive to assume Turkey will not betray Russia as soon as you get the chance. 

Let's see: You are friends with the Russians. You backstab them and shoot down a Russian Su-24. You become friends with the Russians again and buy S-400s. You are kicked from the F-35 program and get sanctions on your F-16s and Phantoms by the Americans. You try to meet Biden and ask for F-16Vs. You get rejected. You go back to Putin. You get rejected. You go back to the Americans,they refuse to give you F-16Vs. The war in Ukraine starts. You give TB2 and other stuff to the Ukrainians,but invite the Russian oligarchs to come to Turkey. You shout that you are important to NATO,but you diplomatically defend Putin. You close the deal with Zelensky for a TB2 factory in Ukraine,but you want to supply gas from Russia to Europe. 

I'd say Erdogan's Turkey is the most unreliable ally to anyone. Except the Azeris of course. 




MMM-E said:


> know your place weak tiny puppet Greece


if you call me puppet one more time,I'll report you for repeated attempts to flame me with provocative comments.

Learn YOUR place on the forum and behave.




MMM-E said:


> and Turkiye gave a lesson to İran , SAA , Hezbolah in Idlib
> even FSA kicked İran , SAA , Hezbolah combined and İran asked helping from Russia in 2015


Repeating the same phrases in an endless loop,will get you nowhere. 



MMM-E said:


> Iran doesnt have power for conventional war.. outdated Airforce , Army and Navy
> Iran only can use militia groups in İraq, Lebonan,Yemen , nothing else


@Sardar330 @mohsen @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq @Dariush the Great @Muhammed45 @aryobarzan @Mehdipersian @raptor22 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @OldTwilight @SOHEIL @Stryker1982 @yavar @QWECXZ

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> Türkiye says S-400 defense system ready to use if threatened​​​
> 'The S-400 is in place and ready for use,' says Defense Minister AKAR as he notes that Türkiye can use the Russian-made defense system 'if any threats arise'
> 
> 
> 36 Launcher with 192 missiles including 250 km 48N6E3 and 380 km 40N6E
> View attachment 899815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Türkiye says S-400 defense system ready to use if threatened
> 
> 
> 'The S-400 is in place and ready for use,' says Defense Minister Akar as he notes that Türkiye can use the Russian-made defense system 'if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysabah.com


S400 is garbage, unless you use it as ballistic missiles


----------



## Foinikas

Beny Karachun said:


> S400 is garbage, unless you use it as ballistic missiles


I want Kela David leYavan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Foinikas said:


> By your repeated mention of the term "Seville Map" you show your ignorance.
> 
> This map only reflects Europe's EEZ according to international law. According to the Law of the Sea.
> 
> It is futile to repeat the same phrases in an attempt to brain-wash people,when you have no real arguements.
> 
> 
> So? What does it have to do with what I said?
> 
> You keep mentioning your projects as if they are already in active service and tested succesfully in real battle.
> 
> That is not the case however.
> 
> 
> 2-3 years nothing for thousands of human history? Please,stop smoking what you're smoking.
> 
> 
> @Akritas has replied to you in depth about your so-called CCIP Modernization. As for your RF decoy and "only two countries in the world",all theory and shit.
> 
> 
> Based on Turkish foreign policy the last 10 years,it's ridiculously naive to assume Turkey will not betray Russia as soon as you get the chance.
> 
> Let's see: You are friends with the Russians. You backstab them and shoot down a Russian Su-24. You become friends with the Russians again and buy S-400s. You are kicked from the F-35 program and get sanctions on your F-16s and Phantoms by the Americans. You try to meet Biden and ask for F-16Vs. You get rejected. You go back to Putin. You get rejected. You go back to the Americans,they refuse to give you F-16Vs. The war in Ukraine starts. You give TB2 and other stuff to the Ukrainians,but invite the Russian oligarchs to come to Turkey. You shout that you are important to NATO,but you diplomatically defend Putin. You close the deal with Zelensky for a TB2 factory in Ukraine,but you want to supply gas from Russia to Europe.
> 
> I'd say Erdogan's Turkey is the most unreliable ally to anyone. Except the Azeris of course.
> 
> 
> 
> if you call me puppet one more time,I'll report you for repeated attempts to flame me with provocative comments.
> 
> Learn YOUR place on the forum and behave.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating the same phrases in an endless loop,will get you nowhere.
> 
> 
> @Sardar330 @mohsen @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq @Dariush the Great @Muhammed45 @aryobarzan @Mehdipersian @raptor22 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @OldTwilight @SOHEIL @Stryker1982 @yavar @QWECXZ


He lives in another universe...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

aryobarzan said:


> He lives in another universe...lol


He thinks Iran is Kurds they can bomb easily or Artsakh with the tiny army and outdated air defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Beny Karachun said:


> S400 is garbage, unless you use it as ballistic missiles


And Turkey gave up F35 for S400. so F35 is even more garbage.


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> S400 is garbage, unless you use it as ballistic missiles



S400 is the best after S500
and S400 has the longest kill record in the World
Russian S400 located in Belarus shoot down Ukrainian SU-27 over Kiev from 150+ km away

S400 is enough to turn F-15 , F-16 , Rafale into crap of metal


in Syria Russia allowed Israel to attack on İranian targets 
and Russia never used S400 against Israel

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> By your repeated mention of the term "Seville Map" you show your ignorance.
> 
> This map only reflects Europe's EEZ according to international law. According to the Law of the Sea.



not according to international law liar Greeks with their stupid claim and trash Seville Map
( there is no any precedent in the world )


Your Greece is not* archipelagic State .. and your Islands can not generate EEZ and can not block Turkish mainland 

--* *archipelagic State or not
-- based on the principle of equity
-- the superiority of the mainland over the islands
-- the geographical realities*

wtf is stupid Greek claim ?
10 km2 tiny Island which is 580 km away from Greek mainland and just 2 km away from Turkish mainland can not generate EEZ and can not block 783.562 km² Turkish mainland

*Greek claims have no precedent in the world ... still *daydreameer liar Greeks dreaming with trash Seville map which has no any value


If Malta had defended the stupid Greek claim, half of the Central Mediterranean should belong to Malta

However, the area falling to Malta by the International Court of Justice and other treaties, based on the principle of equity and proportionality of customary international law, the superiority of the mainland over the islands, and the geographical realities, is indicated in green below

RED : stupid Greek claim
GREEN : Actual EEZ of MALTA










The British Island of Jersey on the French Continental Shelf
If The UK had defended the stupid Greek claim, the French Continental Shelf should belong to The UK

In the France-England EEZ Treaty, the British Isles were not granted maritime jurisdiction.

In this case, it is necessary to ask France; If you support the Greek islands to be a maritime jurisdiction area as much as the mainland, then why don't you accept that England's own islands in front of the French coast should be given as much jurisdiction as the mainland?















Foinikas said:


> So? What does it have to do with what I said?
> 
> You keep mentioning your projects as if they are already in active service and tested succesfully in real battle.
> 
> That is not the case however.



Turkish weapons are already combat proven in Syria,Libya,Karabakh
and A lot of new Turkish weapons are coming


in a conflict , Greek will see what will happen when Turkish missiles explodes on their head

Turkish Armed Forces now kicking USA-France backed PKK/YPG Terrorists in Syria
if Greece also want to join us ..no problem 

Turkish Armed Forces have enough power to kick Greece,PKK/YPG at the same time


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> S400 is the best after S500
> and S400 has the longest kill record in the World
> Russian S400 located in Belarus shoot down Ukrainian SU-27 over Kiev from 150+ km away
> 
> S400 is enough to turn F-15 , F-16 , Rafale into crap of metal
> 
> 
> in Syria Russia allowed Israel to attack on İranian targets
> and Russia never used S400 against Israel


S400, like all Russian air defenses, are garbage. Didn't shoot down shit, can't even force the Ukrainian air force to cease to exist.



mohsen said:


> And Turkey gave up F35 for S400. so F35 is even more garbage.


Nope, Erdogan is just retarded lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

aryobarzan said:


> He lives in another universe...lol



Keep living in your fantasy world

We have seen loser Iran , SAA , Hezbolah against FSA
FSA kicked Iran , SAA , Hezbolah combined .. and your RUHANI cried helping from PUTIN in 2015 to save your trash Iran , SAA , Hezbolah from FSA

Iran is nothing without Russia in Syria
Greece is nothing without USA-France

our ex vassals ... nothing else


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> S400, like all Russian air defenses, are garbage. Didn't shoot down shit, can't even force the Ukrainian air force to cease to exist.



Go and attack Russian Air Bases in Syria
then everybody will see what will happen with your tiny Israel

even old S-125 kicked American stealth F-117 in Serbia
even old S-200 kicked Israeli F-16 in Syria

S400 and SIPER easly can turn F-15 , F-16 , Rafale into crap of metal in the hands of the Turkish Armed Forces





Beny Karachun said:


> Nope, Erdogan is just retarded lol



Erdogan is smart to buy S400 , instead of garbage F-35 which can not even take off without American permission

Turkiye has already TFX , TISU , HURJET and KIZILELMA projects which enter service year by year between 2025 and 2028


USA blocked sale of UCAVs to Turkiye
RESULT : Turkiye was become Drone super power in the world 
*( TB-2 , TB-3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI )*

in 2013 On Youtube you said me that stop dreaming Turkiye can not develop UCAV
I was right and you was wrong


if you again say stop dreaming with TFX , TISU , HURJET and KIZILELMA
I will salute you and all anti-Turkiye guys in 2023 and in 2025

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> Go and attack Russian Air Bases in Syria
> then everybody will see what will happen with your tiny Israel
> 
> even old S-125 kicked American stealth F-117 in Serbia
> even old S-200 kicked Israeli F-16 in Syria
> 
> S400 and SIPER easly can turn F-15 , F-16 , Rafale into crap of metal in the hands of the Turkish Armed Forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan is smart to buy S400 , instead of garbage F-35 which can not even take off without American permission
> 
> Turkiye has already TFX , TISU , HURJET and KIZILELMA projects which enter service year by year between 2025 and 2028
> 
> 
> USA blocked sale of UCAVs to Turkiye
> RESULT : Turkiye was become Drone super power in the world
> *( TB-2 , TB-3 , ANKA-S , AKSUNGUR , AKINCI )*
> 
> in 2013 On Youtube you said me that stop dreaming Turkiye can not develop UCAV
> I was right and you was wrong
> 
> 
> if you again say stop dreaming with TFX , TISU , HURJET and KIZILELMA
> I will salute you and all anti-Turkiye guys in 2023 and in 2025


F117 had its weapons bay open
F16 had 20 missiles fired at it, pilot mistake for not noticing the last one over Israel.

The point is, Israel did thousands of sorties and only one aircraft was shot down.
F117s did over 1000 sorties in Serbia and only one got shot down.

Erdogan is a complete idiot. Ruined your economy. Hops between one country to another. The average Israeli man can sell his house and buy 10 houses in Turkey while the people in Turkey struggle to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> F117 had its weapons bay open
> F16 had 20 missiles fired at it, pilot mistake for not noticing the last one over Israel.



20 missiles in your fantasy world ...

and F-15 , F16 , Rafale dont have even internal weapon bay for stealth flight capability
so easy to hit F-15 , F16 , Rafale by S400 and SIPER
even if enemy Fighter Jets enter range of HISAR-O ... bye bye F-15 , F16 , Rafale




Beny Karachun said:


> The point is, Israel did thousands of sorties and only one aircraft was shot down.
> F117s did over 1000 sorties in Serbia and only one got shot down.



The point is . Russia never used AD Systems against Israel

attack on Russia , then see what will happen




Beny Karachun said:


> Erdogan is a complete idiot. Ruined your economy. Hops between one country to another. The average Israeli man can sell his house and buy 10 houses in Turkey while the people in Turkey struggle to live.



Stop lying

Turkish Construction Industry is 2nd in the world after China
therefore even over 1 million poor families ( 3.5-4 million people ) bought a house first time in their life .... thanks to ERDOGAN


İn Turkiye , you can not buy a new house in big cities ( minimum $200.000 )
Turks pays even €120.000 euro to buy trash BMW 520
Everything is so expensive in Turkiye



-- ERDOGAN is great leader who modernize Turkiye ( over $1 trillion ) since 2003

-- ERDOGAN is great leader who supported Turkish Defense Industry to increase military projects from 60 to 750+


and Turkish economy has risen to $960 billion from $230 billion between 2002 and 2013

but since 2013 Turkish economy and Turkiye under attack by USA and their terrorists FETO , PKK/YPG , etc


and ERDOGAN-BAHCELI kicked all enemies in Turkiye,Syria,Libya,Karabakh and in the Eastern Mediterranean ......


----------



## Foinikas

Beny Karachun said:


> S400, like all Russian air defenses, are garbage. Didn't shoot down shit, can't even force the Ukrainian air force to cease to exist.


Russians have been bragging about the S-400s for years and years and yet,they've only used it once or twice in all these conflicts. On paper,it's one of the best AA systems in the world. But so many Russian equipment have been hyped and ended up being mediocre.

News:

*Any new dealings Türkiye has with the Russian defense industry carries the risk of additional sanctions under the federal law Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), said a US State Department spokesperson on Wednesday. *










US urges Türkiye to dispose of S-400 Russian missiles - iefimerida.gr


Any new dealings Türkiye has with the Russian defense industry carries the risk of additional sanctions under the federal law Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA), said a US State Department spokesperson on Wednesday.




www.iefimerida.gr





As he noted,* “our position on the S-400 system has not changed: the Russian S-400s are incompatible with NATO equipment, threaten the security of NATO technology, and are inconsistent with Turkey’s commitments as a NATO ally.

We urge Turkey, and all US partners and allies, to avoid future purchases of Russian weapons, including additional S-400s, that provide Russia with revenue, access and influence. Any such transactions could be subject to CAATSA penalties separate and in addition to those already imposed.”*










New US warning on S-400s: We call on Turkey not to use them - News Bulletin 247


"Any new defense transaction with Russia may result in additional CAATSA sanctions," the State Department said. With news warning about S-400s are coming back USAonce again urging Turkey to abandon the Russian system. The State Department's position comes in the wake of Turkish Defense Minister...




newsbulletin247.com






Basically,what that means is: Give the S-400s back. If you don't,you won't get any more American equipment. If you use them,you will get more sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> As he noted,* “our position on the S-400 system has not changed: the Russian S-400s are incompatible with NATO equipment, threaten the security of NATO technology, and are inconsistent with Turkey’s commitments as a NATO ally.
> 
> We urge Turkey, and all US partners and allies, to avoid future purchases of Russian weapons, including additional S-400s, that provide Russia with revenue, access and influence. Any such transactions could be subject to CAATSA penalties separate and in addition to those already imposed.”*



*Go to hell with CAATSA and hypocrite USA*

if USA doesnt sell PATRIOT to Turkiye 
then Turkiye has right to buy Russian S400 to defend itself against many enemies

even tiny Greece has PATRIOT and S300



*Turkiye : *We want to buy PATRIOT
*USA : *No

*Turkiye : *Then we will buy HQ-9 from China
*USA : *ohh no cancel the deal with China

*Turkiye : *Ok we cancelled the deal with China , give us PATRIOT
*USA : *No

*Turkiye : *Then we will buy S400 from Russia
*USA : *ohh no cancel the deal with Russia

*Turkiye :* Stfu and go to hell


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *Go to hell with shity CAATSA and hypocrite USA*
> 
> Turkiye has right to buy Russian S400 to defend itself against many enemies
> 
> even tiny Greece has PATRIOT and S300
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkiye : *We want to buy PATRIOT
> *USA : *No
> 
> *Turkiye : *Then we will buy HQ-9 from China
> *USA : *ohh no cancel the deal with China
> 
> *Turkiye : *Ok we cancelled the deal with China , give us PATRIOT
> *USA : *No
> 
> *Turkiye : *Then we will buy S400 from Russia
> *USA : *ohh no cancel the deal with Russia
> 
> *Turkiye :* Stfu and go to hell


It's a reality. 

Fair or unfair,it's a reality. You chose to be part of NATO,well then you have to abide by some NATO rules. 

Besides,since you're making all these super-amazing AA systems as you claim,you won't have a problem. So you don't need the S-400s.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Fair or unfair,it's a reality. You chose to be part of NATO,well then you have to abide by some NATO rules.



there is no any rule in NATO
Even Greece used Russian S300 to lock NATO Member Turkiye's F-16s during NATO duty in peace time

Turkiye has many enemies .. until 2020 , Turkiye had nothing to protect itself
even treacherous USA-Germany withdrew their PATRIOTs from Turkiye 


and USA is not NATO




Foinikas said:


> Besides,since you're making all these super-amazing AA systems as you claim,you won't have a problem. So you don't need the S-400s.



Turkiye needs more 4-5 years to develop SIPER block-3 variant with Ballistic Missile interception capability ... and with more longer range to intercept Fighter Jets

then Turkiye will say we dont need S400 and PATRIOT


HISAR-A in service
HISAR-O in service
SIPER Block-1 ( range of 100 km ) enter service
SIPER Block-2 ( range of 150 km ) in 2024
SIPER Block-3 in 2027-2028


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye has many enemies .. until 2020 , Turkiye had nothing to protect itself
> even treacherous USA-Germany withdrew their PATRIOTs from Turkiye


Who are the enemies? Who are these enemies that haven't attacked Turkey all these years,when you had no long range AA system and you are afraid that they will attack now,if you give the S-400s back. And what are you afraid of if you have such amazing systems like Hisar and Siper that you keep mumbling about every day?



MMM-E said:


> there is no any rule in NATO
> Even Greece used Russian S300 to lock NATO Member Turkiye's F-16s during NATO duty in peace time


Greece didn't use S-300s for sure. If you had supposed evidence,you would have presented it to NATO all these months, instead of talking. The rumor is that it was F-16Vs or Rafale. A possibility that Turkey does not want to admit. Radar lock is not a weapons lock. What's the supposedly strong TuAF afraid of? 

You are the reason that we got S-300s in the first place. Don't forget that.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Who are the enemies? Who are these enemies that haven't attacked Turkey all these years,when you had no long range AA system and you are afraid that they will attack now,if you give the S-400s back. And what are you afraid of if you have such amazing systems like Hisar and Siper that you keep mumbling about every day?




USA backed Greece ,France ,Armenia as like 1919-1922
S400 will block Rafales to protect MAVI VATAN


İran and Syrian Regime always hostile to Turkiye
even we fought them in Idlib

also Egypt is potential threat to Turkiye in the Eastern Mediterranean



HISAR and SIPER can not intercept Ballistic Missiles
also 250-380 km S400 has far superior range to compare 100-150 km SIPER Block-1/2





Foinikas said:


> Greece didn't use S-300s for sure. If you had supposed evidence,you would have presented it to NATO all these months, instead of talking. The rumor is that it was F-16Vs or Rafale. A possibility that Turkey does not want to admit. Radar lock is not a weapons lock. What's the supposedly strong TuAF afraid of?
> 
> You are the reason that we got S-300s in the first place. Don't forget that.



S300 located in Crete locked Turkish F-16s from 120 km away
Turkiye presented evidance to NATO

Greece made a fatal mistake .... now Turkiye has right to use S400s against Greece
and nobody can blame Turkiye

Greece also owns Russian AD Systems S300 and TOR


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> USA backed Greece ,France ,Armenia as like 1919-1922
> S400 will block Rafales to protect MAVI VATAN


Stop living 100 years ago. Your arguements make no sense. 

You brag about Hisar and Siper all day,every day. Then you say,you need the S-400s.

Then you say Hisar and Siper will take some years to function,the newer models etc. That's your excuse about the S-400s.
And I ask you again: If those "enemies" wanted to harm Turkey,would didn't they do it before you got the S-400s and produced some of the Hisar and Sungur? 

Second,your arguement of "Greece,Armenia" attacking you,is beyond ridiculous. Because DAY AND NIGHT you remind everyone on this forum how "tiny and weak" Greece and Armenia are. And your leaders constantly mention that "Turkey is out Greece's league",in their speeches. So here's the hypocrisy: If you are so strong,what are you afraid of? 



MMM-E said:


> İran and Syrian Regime always hostile to Turkiye
> even we fought them in Idlib


1.Syrians can't even defend their areas from militias right now,they are hardly a threat to Turkey.
2.You have been bursting our bubble for months now,that Iran is nothing compared to Turkey. Yesterday,you described Iran as only having old and outdated army,navy and air force and only good for Lebanon,Syria and Iraq with its militias.




MMM-E said:


> S300 located in Crete locked Turkish F-16s from 120 km away
> Turkiye presented evidance to NATO


You are either* misinformed* or *lying*. Turkey has not presented any evidence in NATO and if there was something like that,you would have made an even bigger fuss.


MMM-E said:


> Greece made a fatal mistake .... now Turkiye has right to use S400s against Greece
> and nobody can blame Turkiye


Greece made no fatal mistake. Turkey had targeted a French Navy ship 3 times. That was ok,but getting RADAR locked,not even weapon locked,is ok? 

Double standards and hypocrisy. You deconstruct your own arguements,yourself.



MMM-E said:


> Greece also owns Russian AD Systems S300 and TOR


I'll ask you again,do you know why and how Greece got these systems?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Stop living 100 years ago. Your arguements make no sense.



The Franco-Greek defence agreement refers to the defence agreement signed between France and Greece on 27 September 2021, which includes a mutual defence clause (article 2) should either be attacked by a third country

as like 1919-1922 , we need to kick again Greece and France




Foinikas said:


> You brag about Hisar and Siper all day,every day. Then you say,you need the S-400s.



stop trolling 

HISAR to intercept cruise missiles
SIPER to intercept Fighter Jets
S400 to intercept AEWC , Fighter Jets even Ballistic Missiles


and Turkiye bought S400 in 2019 when Turkiye had nothing



Foinikas said:


> Then you say Hisar and Siper will take some years to function,the newer models etc. That's your excuse about the S-400s.
> And I ask you again: If those "enemies" wanted to harm Turkey,would didn't they do it before you got the S-400s and produced some of the Hisar and Sungur?



Enemies have no power to match with Turkiye one on one

And Smart USA never will fight Turkiye , except using proxies FETO , PKK/YPG , Greece , Armenia


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> The Franco-Greek defence agreement refers to the defence agreement signed between France and Greece on 27 September 2021, which includes a mutual defence clause (article 2) should either be attacked by a third country
> 
> as like 1919-1922 , we need to kick again Greece and France


Again,I'm telling you to move on from 100 years ago. This is 2022,not 1919. 

It's not Greece and France who yell every day,in every speech: "We will come one night,suddenly". We're not the ones who threaten to "kick you to the sea like your ancestors". We're not the ones who got involved in wars in Syria,Iraq,Libya,NKR. We're not the ones who threaten with "casus belli" and we're not the ones with "more than 750 military projects". 



MMM-E said:


> top trolling
> 
> HISAR to intercept cruise missiles
> SIPER to intercept Fighter Jets
> S400 to intercept AEWC , Fighter Jets even Ballistic Missiles
> 
> 
> and Turkiye bought S400 in 2019 when Turkiye had nothing


I'm not trolling,you're just using inadequate and nonsensical arguements.

You brag all day,every day about the amazing Hisar series and Siper. You include them in your list of weapons that make "Turkiye a regional superpower". 

Yet,you say that you need the S-400. The Americans tell you to give it back. You say no. WHAT are you afraid of? WHO will use ballistic missiles against Turkey? Yesterday,you said you are friends with Russia. You constantly mock Iran of being inferior to you. You restored relations with Israel. You are in NATO.

Who will use ballistic missiles against Turkey and you need the S-400s so much,that you can't stay without them for 4-5 years until Hisar is ready or one year as Siper will be supposedly ready?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> 1.Syrians can't even defend their areas from militias right now,they are hardly a threat to Turkey.



Russia backed Syrian Regime and İran attacked Turkish Forces in Idlib
and Turkish Armed Forces gave a lesson to Syrian Regime and İran

now Turkiye start a new military operation in Syria
S400 even HISAR-O , SIPER can create no fly zone to protect Turkish Forces





Foinikas said:


> 2.You have been bursting our bubble for months now,that Iran is nothing compared to Turkey. Yesterday,you described Iran as only having old and outdated army,navy and air force and only good for Lebanon,Syria and Iraq with its militias.



thats true
Iran has old and outdated army,navy and air force

The conflict will be in Syria and Iran has no power and capability to fight Turkiye except using IRGC , Hezbolah , etc

nothing else




Foinikas said:


> You are either* misinformed* or *lying*. Turkey has not presented any evidence in NATO and if there was something like that,you would have made an even bigger fuss.



*Misinformation and* *lying belongs to Greeks*




Foinikas said:


> Greece made no fatal mistake. Turkey had targeted a French Navy ship 3 times. That was ok,but getting RADAR locked,not even weapon locked,is ok?



France has no right to stop a Ship without any permission from flag Country
learn about international law

Bandit France illegally tried to stop Cargo Ship and Turkish Navy blocked bandit France



on the other hand , Turkish F-16s escorted American B-52 Bomber in international air space

I am saying again
Greece made a fatal mistake .... now Turkiye has right to use S400s against Greece
and nobody can blame Turkiye


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Again,I'm telling you to move on from 100 years ago. This is 2022,not 1919.



I am talking about 2021 The Franco-Greek defence agreement against Turkiye




Foinikas said:


> It's not Greece and France who yell every day,in every speech: "We will come one night,suddenly". We're not the ones who threaten to "kick you to the sea like your ancestors". We're not the ones who got involved in wars in Syria,Iraq,Libya,NKR. We're not the ones who threaten with "casus belli" and we're not the ones with "more than 750



Greece illegally arming Islands
Greece dreaming about 12 nm territorial water
Greece dreaming about trash Seville Map to steal oil/gas reserves and 150.000 km2 area from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean


All these unlawful attempts are grounds for war.
no joke ...




Foinikas said:


> I'm not trolling,you're just using inadequate and nonsensical arguements.
> 
> You brag all day,every day about the amazing Hisar series and Siper. You include them in your list of weapons that make "Turkiye a regional superpower".



You are still trolling
or You have no brain to understand it and you are so ignorant

HISAR to intercept cruise missiles
SIPER block-1/2 to intercept Fighter Jets
S400 to intercept AEWC, Fighter Jets even Ballistic Missiles

SIPER Block-3 will meet all requirements in 2027-2028





Foinikas said:


> Yet,you say that you need the S-400. The Americans tell you to give it back. You say no. WHAT are you afraid of? WHO will use ballistic missiles against Turkey? Yesterday,you said you are friends with Russia. You constantly mock Iran of being inferior to you. You restored relations with Israel. You are in NATO.



We dont care about enemies

What are you afraid of ? S400 is not attack system but for defense
USA-France-Greece have plan to see defenseless Turkiye


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> now Turkiye start a new military operation in Syria
> S400 even HISAR-O , SIPER can create no fly zone to protect Turkish Forces


Kurds don't have an Air Force,Kurds don't have ballistic missiles,Kurds don't even have serious artillery. 



MMM-E said:


> Bandit France illegally tried to stop Cargo Ship and Turkish Navy blocked bandit France



*BECAUSE THERE WAS AN ARMS EMBARGO TO LIBYA DUE TO THE WAR! *They were only enforcing the mission! 

And your Navy was protecting a ship that was trying to smuggle weapons or volunteers to Libya! You have to understand,that Turkey CANNOT constantly go against International Law or European Union decisions and then demand to be let into the European Union! You're in NATO,but you act like you're not. You say you want to get in the EU,but you do everything you can so that you don't! 



MMM-E said:


> I am saying again
> Greece made a fatal mistake .... now Turkiye has right to use S400s against Greece
> and nobody can blame Turkiye


Fatal mistake? That's the bully's excuse. You act like a bully for years,someone reacts and then you say "That's it,I'll beat you up". You're nothing but a regional bully. 



MMM-E said:


> I am talking about 2021 The Franco-Greek defence agreement against Turkiye


It's because of Erdogan's aggressive foreign policy and threats,that this agreement was signed. If you threaten with war,you will get reactions from other nations. 



MMM-E said:


> Greece illegally arming Islands
> Greece dreaming about 12 nm territorial water
> Greece dreaming about trash Seville Map to steal oil/gas reserves and 150.000 km2 area from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> All these unlawful attempts are grounds for war.
> no joke ...


*SPARE ME YOUR NONSENSICAL REPEATION OF THE SAME TRASH TALK YOU'VE BEEN MUMBLING ABOUT FOR MONTHS!*

We have talked about this so many times,but your 5 point IQ brain will not stop repeating,even if you've been refuted a gazillion times with evidence and real arguements! 

It's like...YETER,like you say in Turkish. Like....our balls have become as big as oranges. Stop bursting our bubble with the same trash. Find something new to say. You're like a parrot! No arguements,just repeating the same words non-stop.


MMM-E said:


> *Misinformation and* *lying belongs to Greeks*


Wow,how long did you think of that quote? Unfortunately for YOU,all your points are invalid and debunked.



MMM-E said:


> You are still trolling
> or You have no brain to understand it and you are so ignorant
> 
> HISAR to intercept cruise missiles
> SIPER block-1/2 to intercept Fighter Jets
> S400 to intercept AEWC, Fighter Jets even Ballistic Missiles
> 
> SIPER Block-3 will meet all requirements in 2027-2028


You insist on not replying to my question. WHO will attack Turkey with ballistic missiles and you fcking can't wait for a few years without S-400s?



MMM-E said:


> We dont care about enemies
> 
> What are you afraid of ? S400 is not attack system but for defense
> USA-France-Greece have plan to see defenseless Turkiye


Who said we're afraid of it? We take it into consideration,but we're not afraid of it. Besides,you're not even using it now.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Kurds don't have an Air Force,Kurds don't have ballistic missiles,Kurds don't even have serious artillery.



Kurds ?

USA,Russia,İran,Syrian Regime fight Turkiye in Syria
not ugly smelly PKK/YPG Terrorists


ISIS also doesnt have an Air Force , ballistic missiles , artillery

We lost 72 soldiers , only 5 loses against ISIS
67 loses by unknow artillery and air strikes ( most probably Iran and Syrian Regime )




Foinikas said:


> *BECAUSE THERE WAS AN ARMS EMBARGO TO LIBYA DUE TO THE WAR! *They were only enforcing the mission!



France,Russia,The UAE gave heavy weapons to HAFTAR and WAGNER to fight Turkiye and GNA

bandit France violated arms embargo on Libya .. dont talk tales to Turks

and Nobody can stop a Ship without permission from flag Country
its international law





Foinikas said:


> *SPARE ME YOUR NONSENSICAL REPEATION OF THE SAME TRASH TALK YOU'VE BEEN MUMBLING ABOUT FOR MONTHS!*
> 
> We have talked about this so many times,but your 5 point IQ brain will not stop repeating,even if you've been refuted a gazillion times with evidence and real arguements!



We dont care about Greek lies and dreams and stupid Greek claims with 5 point IQ brain




Foinikas said:


> It's like...YETER,like you say in Turkish. Like....our balls have become as big as oranges. Stop bursting our bubble with the same trash. Find something new to say. You're like a parrot! No arguements,just repeating the same words non-stop.



Greeks are the biggest loser in the region since 1071
Your balls have become as tiny as your Greece


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Wow,how long did you think of that quote? Unfortunately for YOU,all your points are invalid and debunked.



even ERDOGAN , CAVUSOGLU and AKAR called MITCOTAKIS and DENDIAS as liar and crying baby



Foinikas said:


> You insist on not replying to my question. WHO will attack Turkey with ballistic missiles and you fcking can't wait for a few years without S-400s?



The war has begun in Syria in 2010-2011

even USA-Germany deployed PATRIOT Air Defense Systems in Turkiye to intercept Ballistic Missile threat from Syria

now Spanish PATRIOTs and Italian SAMP-T Air Defense Systems in Turkiye



Foinikas said:


> Who said we're afraid of it? We take it into consideration,but we're not afraid of it. Besides,you're not even using it now.



USA-France-Greece afraid of S400s as game changer weapon
S400s block dreams of enemies

and dont worry in a conflict we will use S400s


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> even ERDOGAN , CAVUSOGLU and AKAR called MITCOTAKIS and DENDIAS as liar and crying baby


So what? If Erdogan told you to slap yourself,would you do it? 



MMM-E said:


> The war has begun in Syria in 2010-2011


The war began in 2011-2012.


MMM-E said:


> even USA-Germany deployed PATRIOT Air Defense Systems in Turkiye to intercept Ballistic Missile threat from Syria


Back then,the Syrian Army was a lot more composed and its manpower and equipment still relatively intact. 

You have no arguement,give it up.


MMM-E said:


> now Spanish PATRIOTs and Italian SAMP-T Air Defense Systems in Turkiye


Where's the Italian SAMP-T?


----------



## OldTwilight

Foinikas said:


> @Sardar330 @mohsen @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq @Dariush the Great @Muhammed45 @aryobarzan @Mehdipersian @raptor22 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @OldTwilight @SOHEIL @Stryker1982 @yavar @QWECXZ



Dont take turks seriously , soon they will come and claims that Athen is historically turkish city becaue Athenese migrated from centeral asia ... 

we usually ignore them ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

OldTwilight said:


> Dont take turks seriously , soon they will come and claims that Athen is historically turkish city becaue Athenese migrated from centeral asia ...
> 
> we usually ignore them ...



Our ex vassals greeks and persians who ruled by the TURKS for centuries

Know your place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Foinikas said:


> Would you call Pakistan "China's puppet"?
> 
> Just because your interests align on some matters? Does that make you China's puppet?


Not comparable at all. We don't have Chinese military bases in Pakistan there is not even a single Chinese soldier in Pakistan. We have no mutual defence pact.

Meanwhile the Yankees have bases bases in your country left, right and centre. They dictate your foreign policy. 

Remember what Trump said a couple of years ago?









Trump blasts NATO ahead of European visit, accuses allies of shortchanging U.S.


"NATO countries must pay MORE, the United States must pay LESS. Very Unfair!" the president said in Tuesday tweet before his European visit.




www.google.com





This is how a master talks to its slave.


----------



## Foinikas

Abid123 said:


> Meanwhile the Yankees have bases bases in your country left, right and centre. They dictate your foreign policy.


Because we're all in NATO. The Turks too. 
Trump has said a lot of things. Not even half of those became true.


----------



## FuturePAF

MMM-E said:


> *Bayraktar KIZILELMA completed its first engine integration test today.*
> 
> 
> KIZILELMA completed its first engine integration test on September 17, 2022
> KIZILELMA will make first flight in the first quarter of 2023
> KIZILELMA will enter service in 2025
> 
> *
> View attachment 880405
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571182754561228800*


I hope they are working on a STOVL version with a lift fan. Considering their experience in the F-35 program, it’s possible Turkey is the best suited after the US to bring such a design to reality as a further development of the Kizilelma


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkiye's highly-ambitious KIZILELMA unmanned Fighter Jet fluttered just above the runway during its latest test



LENGTH*

JF-17 : 14.32 m
Mirage-2000 : 14.36 m
JAS-39D GRIPEN : 14.80 m
F-16 : 15.06 m

KIZILELMA : 14.70 m


----------



## MMM-E

*The first deliveries of the Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters begin 




86 Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters for the Turkish Armed Forces until 2026*

Turkish Army : 36
Gendarmerie : 33
Special Forces : 11
Airforce : 6

T70 General Purpose Helicopter, with production models under license in Turkiye









*The Gendarmerie receive the first locally produced (T70) Sikorsky Helicopter *


----------



## MMM-E

*The first deliveries of the Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters begin




86 Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters for the Turkish Armed Forces until 2026*

Turkish Army : 36
Gendarmerie : 33
Special Forces : 11
Airforce : 6

T70 General Purpose Helicopter, with production models under license in Turkiye










*The Gendarmerie receive the first locally produced (T70) Sikorsky Helicopter



*


----------



## MMM-E

*Images from the first flight of Bayraktar KIZILELMA*


We completed our first flight in the KIZILELMA project, which started in 2021, in a record time of 1 year.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603034148880502789

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

*President ERDOGAN*

The maximum target range of the TAYFUN Ballistic Missile is 1,000 km . not 561 km


Athens 250 km
Damascus 300 km
Tel Aviv 500 km
Baghdat 500 km
Tehran 700 km
Cairo 750 km

Greece , Egypt , Israel , Iraq , Iran , Libya ( Tobruk )





















Turkish Media Presents New Map: Tayfun's New Range Covers All Of Greece


Turkish media are now presenting new maps that show the Tayfun missile with a longer range. The new maps come following the statements made by Turkish




greekcitytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Serial production decision was taken for TAYFUN, ATMACA, TRLG-230, KARAOK, GÖKDOĞAN, BOZDOĞAN, AKYA, SİPER, HİSAR and SUNGUR *



KARAOK shoulder launched Anti-Tank Missile
TRLG-230 supersonic Missile
SUNGUR MANPADS - Air Defense Missile
HISAR Air Defense Missile
SIPER Air Defense Missile
GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN Air to Air Missiles
ATMACA anti-ship Missile
TAYFUN Ballistic Missile
AKYA heavyweiht Torpedo


































































SSİK'ten Füzeler ve Firakteynler İçin Seri Üretim Kararı


Bugün Cumhurbaşkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan başkanlığında toplanan Savunma Sanayii İcra Komitesi (SSİK)'nde, füzeler ve firkateynler için seri üretim kararı alındı




www.savunmasanayist.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*The procurement of more 3 ISTIF class Frigates was decided at today's SSİK meeting*



TCG ISTANBUL Frigate will be delivered to the Turkish Navy in 2023
more 3 ISTIF class Frigates will be built within the scope of the MİLGEM project

TCG İSTANBUL (F-515)
TCG İZMİR (F-516)
TCG İZMİT (F-517)
TCG İÇEL (F-518)











Length : 113m
Displacement : 3.000 tons
Range : 5.700 nm
Speed : 29 knots

ADVENT Combat Management System
CENK-S AESA Radar
ALPER LPI Surface Radar
AKREP Fire Control Radar
ASELSAN Piri IRST
YAKAMOS-3 Hull Mounted Sonar
SeaEye-AHTAPOT EO Reconnaisance and Survellience System
ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
Satellite Communications (SATCOM)
Link 11/16 Data link
16 cells MIDLAS VLS

-- 1 x MKE 76 mm Gun
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles
-- 64 x HISAR RF Air Defense Missiles
-- 1 x GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- 6 x Torpedos
-- 2 x 25 mm Aselsan STOP Machine Gun Platforms









Türk Donanması'na 3 İSTİF Sınıfı Firkateyn Daha


MİLGEM 6. 7. ve 8'inci gemilerin üretimine ilişkin karar, Savunma Sanayii İcra Komitesi'nde alındı. 3 adet daha MİLGEM İSTİF Sınıfı Firkateyn üretilecek.




www.savunmasanayist.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Serial production decision was taken for SUNGUR , HISAR-A , HISAR-O and SIPER Air Defense Systems*



SUNGUR MANPADS - Air Defense Missile
HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense Missile
HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense Missile
SIPER high altitude Air Defense Missile


*Turkiye was become 3rd Country in NATO after USA,France that developed its own Air Defense Systems*



Fighter Jets , UCAVs , Helicopters , Kamikaze Drones , Cruise Missiles no threat to Turkiye anymore


*SUNGUR MANPADS - Air Defense Missile*

Range : 8 km





















*HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense Missile
HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense Missile*

Range : 15 - 25+ km

















*SIPER Block-1 high altitude Air Defense Missile*

Range : 100 km
Altitude : 20 km
450+ AESA Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI ANKA-3 Unmanned Bomber*



Status : in production line
First flight : April 2023


-- deep-strike
-- SEAD - DEAD role












*TAI HURJET*

Status : roll out
First flight : march 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*KIZILELMA and TFX ( MMU ) to make the Turkish Air Force unrivaled in the region*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye was become 3rd Country in NATO after USA,France that developed its own Air Defense Systems


Inaccurate.


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> *KIZILELMA and TFX ( MMU ) to make the Turkish Air Force unrivaled in the region*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 907716
> 
> View attachment 907715


why dont doing joint venture with israel?


----------



## MMM-E

*High altitude Air Defense System .. ( only 3 in NATO )*


PATRIOT USA
SAMP-T France-Italy
SIPER Turkiye

170 km AN/MPQ-53 Radar - PATRIOT
100 km ARABEL 3D Radar - SAMP-T
450+ km ERALP GaN based AESA Radar - SIPER


----------



## FuturePAF

MMM-E said:


> *Turkiye's highly-ambitious KIZILELMA unmanned Fighter Jet fluttered just above the runway during its latest test
> 
> 
> 
> LENGTH*
> 
> JF-17 : 14.32 m
> Mirage-2000 : 14.36 m
> JAS-39D GRIPEN : 14.80 m
> F-16 : 15.06 m
> 
> KIZILELMA : 14.70 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 902795


With those dimensions could this plane be the basis of a manned and unmanned fighter for Azerbaijan? Perhaps Pakistan down the road?

Also, considering it’s small size and Turkey’s experience in the F-35 program, isn’t their indication this plane is intended for a carrier, and could benefit from experience with the F-35 to create a STOVL version for a future LHD/Light Carrier


----------



## MMM-E

@Beny Karachun​

*LGK-82 laser guided Bomb + CATS E/O System + AKINCI UCAV = bye bye all enemy Tanks*

90 degrees top attack capability .. even Israeli TROPY can not stop it












*AKINCI is the best armed UCAV in the World*






American MQ-9 UCAV armed with 12-25 km Missile/laser guided Bomb

*AKINCI UCAV armed with superior Missiles/laser guided Bombs*

-- 16 km MIZRAK-U laser guided Missile
-- 30 km MAM-T laser guided munition
-- 40 km KUZGUN-KY Missile
-- 50 km TOLUN-IIR guided Bomb with IIR seeker
-- 50 km TRLG-122 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 60 km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with IIR+TV guidance
-- 100+ km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 180+ km KUZGUN-TJ Missile with IIR seeker

-- 150 km CAKIR Cruise Missile
-- 280 km SOM Cruise Missile


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> @Beny Karachun​
> 
> *LGK-82 laser guided Bomb + CATS E/O System + AKINCI UCAV = bye bye all enemy Tanks*
> 
> 90 degrees top attack capability .. even Israeli TROPY can not stop it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AKINCI is the best armed UCAV in the World*
> View attachment 908388
> 
> 
> 
> American MQ-9 UCAV armed with 12-25 km Missile/laser guided Bomb
> 
> *AKINCI UCAV armed with superior Missiles/laser guided Bombs*
> 
> -- 16 km MIZRAK-U laser guided Missile
> -- 30 km MAM-T laser guided munition
> -- 40 km KUZGUN-KY Missile
> -- 50 km TOLUN-IIR guided Bomb with IIR seeker
> -- 50 km TRLG-122 laser guided supersonic Missile
> -- 60 km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with IIR+TV guidance
> -- 100+ km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
> -- 180+ km KUZGUN-TJ Missile with IIR seeker
> 
> -- 150 km CAKIR Cruise Missile
> -- 280 km SOM Cruise Missile
> 
> 
> View attachment 908389
> 
> View attachment 908390
> 
> View attachment 908391
> 
> View attachment 908394
> 
> View attachment 908387
> 
> View attachment 908392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 908393
> 
> View attachment 908395


It's 90 degrees because it's a guided bomb, you need to hover right above the target to achieve that.

Laser guided bombs are nothing special, of course APS cannot intercept huge bombs.

However that drone will not survive a second in areas protected by air defenses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> It's 90 degrees because it's a guided bomb, you need to hover right above the target to achieve that.
> 
> Laser guided bombs are nothing special, of course APS cannot intercept huge bombs.



*Laser guided Missiles/Bombs with 90 degrees top attack capability *

-- 12 km LGK-82 laser guided Bomb
-- 16 km MIZRAK-U laser guided Missile
-- 30 km MAM-T laser guided munition
-- 40 km KUZGUN-KY laser guided Missile
-- 50 km TRLG-122 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 100+ km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile


*also ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with 90 degrees top attack capability *
-- 60 km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with IIR+TV guidance
( warhead of 11 kg to destroy all Tanks in the World )









Beny Karachun said:


> However that drone will not survive a second in areas protected by air defenses.



Send 1.000 Tanks to invade Turkiye
all enemy Tanks will be destroyed by 250 Turkish UCAVs


*Nothing can survive against Turkish TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs in Syria , Libya , Karabakh even against Greece*

They have medium range mobile AD Systems such as OSA , PANTSIR , BUK , TOR
( so easy to destroy all of them ) ..

Thanks to Laser/RF/IIR/TV guided Turkish Bombs/Missiles up to 180 km to hit even moving targets


*btw we can fire Laser/RF/IIR guided Turkish Missiles from land platforms to hit enemy mobile AD Systems , Tanks , etc*

-- 40 km KUZGUN-KY laser or IIR guided Missile
-- 40 km TRLG-122 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 70 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 180+ km KUZGUN-TJ RF or IIR guided Missile

*Also Kamikaze Drones with E/O Camera*

-- 200 km SIMSEK ( speed of mach 0.9 )
-- 250 km KARGI


Also 85 km DELI kamikaze Drone to hit enemy mobile AD Systems


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Send 1.000 Tanks to invade Turkiye
> all enemy Tanks will be destroyed by 250 Turkish UCAVs
> 
> 
> *Nothing can survive against Turkish TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs in Syria , Libya , Karabakh even against Greece*


There. That's the kind of provocative,idiotic comments you make that make you look stupid and people reply to. And then you complain about "trolls" terrorizing your threads. Well,you make dumb comments like this,you are going to get replies from people,that you won't like. 

I pointed it out,just in case it's very hard for you to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> There. That's the kind of provocative,idiotic comments you make that make you look stupid and people reply to. And then you complain about "trolls" terrorizing your threads. Well,you make dumb comments like this,you are going to get replies from people,that you won't like.
> 
> I pointed it out,just in case it's very hard for you to understand.



As always idiotic comment by Foinikas .... no any tactical level
problem is not reply to my posts , problem is you who send useless silly posts

Its reality that our forces fought in Syria,Libya,Karabakh .. we won
and now high tension with Greece

I am saying again , you like or not
*Nothing can survive against Turkish TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs in Syria , Libya , Karabakh even against Greece*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> As always idiotic comment by Foinikas .... no any tactical level
> problem is not reply to my posts , problem is you who send useless silly posts
> 
> Its reality that our forces fought in Syria,Libya,Karabakh
> and now high tension with Greece
> 
> I am saying again , you like or not
> *Nothing can survive against Turkish TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs in Syria , Libya , Karabakh even against Greece*


Yeah,you really have a problem understanding things. Limited mental capacity,behavioral problems,superiority complex,delusions of grandeur and trouble interacting with people.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Yeah,you really have a problem understanding things. Limited mental capacity,behavioral problems,superiority complex,delusions of grandeur and trouble interacting with people.



Again idiotic post with inferiority complex by sneaky provocateur Foinikas to deflect the facts


PDF is a military forum
and I am showing power of the Turkish Armed Forces ..
and you are dreaming with your weak Greece with delusions of grandeur

Your Greece can not stop even 250 Turkish UCAVs to protect Islands which are 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland

if you have military knowledge then discuss like real man instead of trolling and babbling


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Your Greece can not stop even 250 Turkish UCAVs to protect Islands which are 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland


Then again,you admit that the islands are no threat to Turkey,so there is no need for the ridiculous Turkish government demands. 



MMM-E said:


> if you have military knowledge then discuss like real man instead of trolling and babbling


Because every time people prove you wrong,you run away like a rabbit and cry about being "terrorized". You were never man enough to admit your mistakes. And you showed this forum many times that you have little grasp of actually military matters and strategy.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Because every time people prove you wrong,you run away like a rabbit and cry about being "terrorized". You were never man enough to admit your mistakes. And you showed this forum many times that you have little grasp of actually military matters and strategy.



again idiotic post without any technical level ,, lying,trolling,babbling

who proved that I am wrong ? you ? or your silly ignorant troll team ?

where is your technical post to prove that I am wrong ?
only jumping to my posts like a rabbit for lying , trolling and babbling




btw our UCAV war concept and strategy won in Syria,Libya and Karabakh
and Your Greece can not stop even 250 Turkish UCAVs to protect Islands which are 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland

Its reality ... keep dreaming with tiny Israeli EW System which is against only small Drones

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> again idiotic post without any technical level ,, lying,trolling,babbling
> 
> who proved that I am wrong ? you ? or your silly ignorant troll team ?
> 
> where is your technical post to prove that I am wrong ?
> only jumping to my posts like a rabbit for lying , trolling and babbling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw our UCAV war concept and strategy won in Syria,Libya and Karabakh
> and Your Greece can not stop even 250 Turkish UCAVs to protect Islands which are 2-10-30 km away from Turkish mainland
> 
> *Its reality ... keep dreaming with tiny Israeli EW System which is against only small Drones*


There,that overconfidence and bragging is what discredits your posts.


----------



## MMM-E

*Medium Range Air Defense Systems can not stop Turkish UCAVs



Nothing can survive against Turkish TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs in Syria , Libya , Karabakh even against Greece*

They have medium range mobile AD Systems such as OSA , PANTSIR , BUK , TOR
( so easy to destroy all of them ) ..



*Superior fire Power*

American MQ-9 UCAV armed with only 12-25 km Missile/guided Bomb


On the other hand ,
*AKINCI UCAV armed with superior Missiles/laser guided Bombs*

-- 16 km MIZRAK-U laser guided Missile
-- 30 km MAM-T laser guided munition
-- 40 km KUZGUN-KY Missile
-- 50 km TOLUN-IIR guided Bomb with IIR seeker
-- 50 km TRLG-122 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 60 km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with IIR+TV guidance
-- 100+ km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
-- 180+ km KUZGUN-TJ Missile with IIR seeker

-- 150 km CAKIR Cruise Missile
-- 280 km SOM Cruise Missile

*Also Kamikaze Drones with E/O Camera*

-- 200 km SIMSEK ( speed of mach 0.9 )
-- 250 km KARGI
-- Also 85 km DELI kamikaze Drone to hit enemy mobile AD Systems



*BASIC REALITY*

TB-2 UCAV armed with only 8 km MAM-L laser guided munition to match with 12-40 km OSA , PANTSIR , BUK , TOR AD Systems

AKINCI UCAV to be armed with Laser/RF/IIR/TV guided Bombs/Missiles up to 150-180 km to hit even moving targets


----------



## MMM-E

*TAI plan to deliver 4-5 T-625 Helicopters in 2023*



Turkiye is among the a few countries producing Attack and Utility Helicopters


*TAI T-625 GOKBEY Helicopter*

Length : 15.87 m
Max take off weight : 6.050 kg
Max cruise speed : 306 km/h
Service ceiling : 6.096 m
Range : 740 km
Capacity : 12

T-625 will replace American Bell UH-1 Helicopters of the Turkish Armed Forces
















*TAI start** first deliveries of the Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters*


*86 Sikorsky T-70 Helicopters for the Turkish Armed Forces between 2022-2026*

Turkish Army : 36
Gendarmerie : 33
Special Forces : 11
Airforce : 6

T70 General Purpose Helicopter, with production models under license in Turkiye









*The Gendarmerie receive the first locally produced (T70) Sikorsky Helicopter



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *Medium Range Air Defense Systems can not stop Turkish UCAVs
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing can survive against Turkish TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs in Syria , Libya , Karabakh even against Greece*
> 
> They have medium range mobile AD Systems such as OSA , PANTSIR , BUK , TOR
> ( so easy to destroy all of them ) ..
> 
> 
> 
> *Superior fire Power*
> 
> American MQ-9 UCAV armed with only 12-25 km Missile/guided Bomb
> 
> 
> On the other hand ,
> *AKINCI UCAV armed with superior Missiles/laser guided Bombs*
> 
> -- 16 km MIZRAK-U laser guided Missile
> -- 30 km MAM-T laser guided munition
> -- 40 km KUZGUN-KY Missile
> -- 50 km TOLUN-IIR guided Bomb with IIR seeker
> -- 50 km TRLG-122 laser guided supersonic Missile
> -- 60 km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with IIR+TV guidance
> -- 100+ km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
> -- 180+ km KUZGUN-TJ Missile with IIR seeker
> 
> -- 150 km CAKIR Cruise Missile
> -- 280 km SOM Cruise Missile
> 
> *Also Kamikaze Drones with E/O Camera*
> 
> -- 200 km SIMSEK ( speed of mach 0.9 )
> -- 250 km KARGI
> -- Also 85 km DELI kamikaze Drone to hit enemy mobile AD Systems
> 
> 
> 
> *BASIC REALITY*
> 
> TB-2 UCAV armed with only 8 km MAM-L laser guided munition to match with 12-40 km OSA , PANTSIR , BUK , TOR AD Systems
> 
> AKINCI UCAV to be armed with Laser/RF/IIR/TV guided Bombs/Missiles up to 150-180 km to hit even moving targets


Spamming the same posts doesn't help you. It only annoys people even more. You don't have to repeat the same long lists of supposed Turkish superweapons,accompanied by phrases of ultranationalistic pride and boasting,in order to get a message across.


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> *Laser guided Missiles/Bombs with 90 degrees top attack capability *
> 
> -- 12 km LGK-82 laser guided Bomb
> -- 16 km MIZRAK-U laser guided Missile
> -- 30 km MAM-T laser guided munition
> -- 40 km KUZGUN-KY laser guided Missile
> -- 50 km TRLG-122 laser guided supersonic Missile
> -- 100+ km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
> 
> 
> *also ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with 90 degrees top attack capability *
> -- 60 km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with IIR+TV guidance
> ( warhead of 11 kg to destroy all Tanks in the World )
> View attachment 908400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send 1.000 Tanks to invade Turkiye
> all enemy Tanks will be destroyed by 250 Turkish UCAVs
> 
> 
> *Nothing can survive against Turkish TB-2 and AKINCI UCAVs in Syria , Libya , Karabakh even against Greece*
> 
> They have medium range mobile AD Systems such as OSA , PANTSIR , BUK , TOR
> ( so easy to destroy all of them ) ..
> 
> Thanks to Laser/RF/IIR/TV guided Turkish Bombs/Missiles up to 180 km to hit even moving targets
> 
> 
> *btw we can fire Laser/RF/IIR guided Turkish Missiles from land platforms to hit enemy mobile AD Systems , Tanks , etc*
> 
> -- 40 km KUZGUN-KY laser or IIR guided Missile
> -- 40 km TRLG-122 laser guided supersonic Missile
> -- 70 km TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile
> -- 180+ km KUZGUN-TJ RF or IIR guided Missile
> 
> *Also Kamikaze Drones with E/O Camera*
> 
> -- 200 km SIMSEK ( speed of mach 0.9 )
> -- 250 km KARGI
> 
> 
> Also 85 km DELI kamikaze Drone to hit enemy mobile AD Systems


We have every type of weapon you've mentioned, combat proven and with more range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> We have every type of weapon you've mentioned, combat proven and with more range.



combat proven ? every type of weapon ? more range ?

only in your dreams

I am talking about Turkish UCAV war concept with superior weapons
Israeli UCAVs not even close


-- Turkish UCAVs are combat proven in Syria,Libya,Karabakh,Ukraine

-- Turkish UCAVs have every type of weapon including

150 km TRLG-230 supersonic missile
150 km CAKIR next generation Cruise Missile with jamming capability
280 km SOM Cruise Missile 
840 kg NEB penetrating Bomb
60 km ALPAGUT kamikaze Drone with IIR+TV guidance
200 km SIMSEK kamikaze Drone with speed of mach 0.9
300 km GOKSUNGUR supersonic decoy Drone to fool enemy Air Defense Systems

to carry 8 x KUZGUN-TJ joint strike missiles to hit even moving targets from 180+ km away


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> combat proven ? every type of weapon ? more range ?
> 
> only in your dreams
> 
> I am talking about Turkish UCAV war concept with superior weapons
> Israeli UCAVs not even close


Yeah, Israeli guided bombs, cruise missiles, suicide drones are all superior in every way.

Israeli UCAVs are superior, Turkish UCAVs are just poor country's solution.


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, Israeli guided bombs, cruise missiles, suicide drones are all superior in every way.
> 
> Israeli UCAVs are superior, Turkish UCAVs are just poor country's solution.



only in your dreams


Israeli UAVs carry nothing

and Nobody bought Israeli UCAV ... and no combat history
They bought only trash HERON , HERMES-900 UAVs ... nothing else


-- Turkish TB-2 is the most successful UCAV in the world that destroyed over 1.000 military equipment in 4 wars Syria,Libya,Karabakh,Ukraine

-- Turkish ANKA-S UCAV is superior to Israeli HERMES-900

-- Turkish AKSUNGUR UCAV is superior to Israeli HERON


Turkish AKINCI UCAV is the best heavily armed UCAV in the world to carry even SOM Cruise Missile and 840 kg NEB penetrating Bomb







*Turkish KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet is superior to all Israeli technology*







Turkiye has also flying wing stealth UCAV project ( TAI ANKA-3 ) which make the first flight in 2023







*Israel only can dream about it
Your time is over .... its Our time*


----------



## Beny Karachun

MMM-E said:


> only in your dreams
> 
> 
> Israeli UAVs carry nothing
> 
> and Nobody bought Israeli UCAV ... and no combat history
> They bought only trash HERON , HERMES-900 UAVs ... nothing else
> 
> 
> -- Turkish TB-2 is the most successful UCAV in the world that destroyed over 1.000 military equipment in 4 wars Syria,Libya,Karabakh,Ukraine
> 
> -- Turkish ANKA-S UCAV is superior to Israeli HERMES-900
> 
> -- Turkish AKSUNGUR UCAV is superior to Israeli HERON
> 
> 
> Turkish AKINCI UCAV is the best armed UCAV in the world to carry even SOM Cruise Missile
> 
> View attachment 908492
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet is superior to all Israeli technology*
> 
> View attachment 908491
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye has also flying wing stealth UCAV project ( TAI ANKA-3 ) which make the first flight in 2023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel only can dream about it
> Your time is over .... its Our time*


Israeli UCAVs carry a lot, it's just classified lol.

Nothing you have is superior to ours in its class.


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> Israeli UCAVs carry a lot, it's just classified lol.
> 
> Nothing you have is superior to ours in its class.



Israeli UAVs carry nothing under fuselage 
and Israeli UAVs can not carry Cruise Missile - 840 kg Bomb under wings

and Nobody bought Israeli UCAV in the world
They bought only trash unarmed HERON , HERMES-900 UAVs ... nothing else

Turkish UCAVs are superior to all Israeli UAVs
and Turkish UCAVs have the best combat proven history in the world

*and Turkish KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet is superior to all Israeli technology

Israel only can dream about it*


----------



## MMM-E

*SIPER Block-1 Air Defense Missile hit the target from 100+ km away*


December 2022






*High altitude Air Defense System .. ( only 3 in NATO )*

PATRIOT USA
SAMP-T France-Italy
SIPER Turkiye

170 km AN/MPQ-53 Radar - PATRIOT
100 km ARABEL 3D Radar - SAMP-T
450+ km ERALP GaN based AESA Radar - SIPER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Defense Industry for F-16 block70 modernization*


In the statement made after the Defense Industry Executive Committee (SSİK) meeting, it was decided to add new ones to the modernizations of the F-16s ( 35+79 )

*



*
F-16 OZGUR modernization by ASELSAN






ASELSAN Multifunction Cockpit Center Display Active Matrix Liquid Crystal Display

GMFD-68





SMFD-810













*ASELSAN Mission Computer*
AGB-231 Avionics Mission Computer





*Advanced Modular Computer (AMC) is the processing center OF the Integrated Fighter Avionics System



*
Avionic Central Control Computer is the key for mission success. With the modular hardware and software design, large memory capacity, high processing capability and multiple interface support, ACCC enables the pilot to manage effectively all electronic and weapon systems of air platforms.
*



*
MKB-331 Central Control Computer is the key for mission success. MKB-331 is the mission computer which manages avionics, supports pilot with its advance processing capability, and provides relevant data to the pilot collected from aircraft systems.





*ASELSAN Engine Indicator Display




ASELSAN Fuel Hydraulic Gauge





ASELSAN Inertial Navigation System*
ANS-510 is a navigation grade airborne inertial navigation system with embedded GPS receiver which is intended for application to military air vehicles.





*ASELSAN System Interface Unit*
SIU collects various analog platform parameters, translates them to digital and presents to use of pilots. Generates analog driving signals that are commanded by mission equipment.






*Aselsan MURAD AESA Radar with GaN technology and 1.000 T/R modules



*
Aselsan MOD-5S long range IFF System ( 460+ km )​





Aselsan SPEWS-II Electronic Warfare Suite​




*HAVELSAN RF Decoy*








Special Helmet from ASELSAN​-- To provide a sense of use as if the Aircraft does not have a fuselage
-- Color screen and digital night vision technologies ( the first time in the system )
-- Binocular (two optical channels) and viewfinder reflective
-- Color-specific groupings (friend, foe, etc.) can be made in the symbology information
-- A hybrid (optical-inertial) system is designed as a head tracking system
-- ANR-Active Noise Reduction) technology
-- The image obtained by using high-precision line of sight information from the 360-degree image created by the electro-optical systems





*Aselsan ASELPOD next gen Targeting Pod




GOKDOGAN and BOZDOGAN Air to Air Missiles







*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Israel only can dream about it
> Your time is over .... its Our time


Stop being a joke


----------



## MMM-E

*Haluk Gorgun , general manager of ASELSAN*



The EH Electronic Warfare Pod confuses the Air Defense Radars at a distance of close to 100 km 

This capability of the Mini EH Pod has been proven in combat. It not only protected itself but also the accompanying UCAVs
*
ASELSAN mini Electronic Warfare Pod for UCAVs*


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Stop being a joke



Stop being a troll who compare Israel with Turkiye


*KIZILELMA and TISU Jet powered unmanned stealth Fighter Jets are not joke*

Israel only can dream about it


TAI TISU ( ANKA-3 ) to make the first flight in 2023




Bayraktar KIZILELMA made the first flight in 2022






Israel can dream with HERMES-900 UAV while Turkiye has ANKA-S UCAV
Israel can dream with HERON UAV while Turkiye has superior AKSUNGUR UCAV
Israel can dream with EITAN UAV while Turkiye has superior AKINCI UCAV

And of course TB-2 ( carried based TB-3 also on the way ) UCAVs which destroyed 880+ military equipment in Syria , Libya , Karabakh

including AD Systems OSA , PANTSIR , TOR , BUK , S300

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## dani191

MMM-E said:


> Stop being a troll who compare Israel with Turkiye
> 
> 
> *KIZILELMA and TISU Jet powered unmanned stealth Fighter Jets are not joke*
> 
> Israel only can dream about it
> 
> 
> TAI TISU ( ANKA-3 ) to make the first flight in 2023
> View attachment 908618
> 
> Bayraktar KIZILELMA made the first flight in 2022
> View attachment 908624
> 
> 
> 
> Israel can dream with HERMES-900 UAV while Turkiye has ANKA-S UCAV
> Israel can dream with HERON UAV while Turkiye has superior AKSUNGUR UCAV
> Israel can dream with EITAN UAV while Turkiye has superior AKINCI UCAV
> 
> And of cource TB-2 ( T-3 also on the way ) UCAVs which destroyed 880+ military equipment in Syria , Libya , Karabakh


yes turkey made huge advencment in last 20 years israel and tureky can do joint venture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*KARGI anti-radiation Drone with range of up to 800 km*



RF seeker
Datalink
SATCOM
home-of-jam capability
*SEAD* (Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses)
*DEAD* (Destruction of Enemy Air Defenses)





















TEI-PG50 Engine can be launched without turning the propeller with its unique clutch system in the world

It powers the 180-200kg UAV, allowing it to reach 800 km

TEI PG50 Engine has been developed for KARGI Anti-radiation Drone

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## retaxis

dani191 said:


> yes turkey made huge advencment in last 20 years israel and tureky can do joint venture


The weapons are all untested. TB2 is the only weapon which was seen in combat and that was against small militia groups with no anti-air defence. Completely different against actual countries with dozens of layers of air defence. Meanwhile It didn't perform any better than any other drone used in the libyan war either and is a low cost low tech throwaway drone at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

retaxis said:


> The weapons are all untested. TB2 is the only weapon which was seen in combat and that was against small militia groups with no anti-air defence. Completely different against actual countries with dozens of layers of air defence. Meanwhile It didn't perform any better than any other drone used in the libyan war either and is a low cost low tech throwaway drone at best.


That and a few other UCAVs and artillery systems,if I'm not mistaken. In the conflicts in Syria and Libya,they also had TAI models as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## retaxis

Foinikas said:


> That and a few other UCAVs and artillery systems,if I'm not mistaken. In the conflicts in Syria and Libya,they also had TAI models as well.


China's low tier UAVs performed as well if not better than the TB2 in the libyan war. China never sells its best stuff to anyone and if its junk-tier UAV is as good as the best stuff Turkey has got then that says something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> The weapons are all untested. TB2 is the only weapon which was seen in combat and that was against small militia groups with no anti-air defence. Completely different against actual countries with dozens of layers of air defence. Meanwhile It didn't perform any better than any other drone used in the libyan war either and is a low cost low tech throwaway drone at best.



Then Chinese Weapons are full of untested .....

Most of Turkish Weapons were in active fight in Syria,Libya,Karabakh


And Armenia is not militia group .. but real military Force with full of Russian AD Systems
Syria is not militia group .. but real military Force with full of Russian AD Systems

Even UAE and Russia gave dozens of PANTSIR AD Systems to LNA ( HAFTAR )

TB-2 UCAVs destroyed dozens of OSA, BUK, TOR, PANTSIR, S300 AD Systems in Syria,Libya,Karabakh


TB-2 UCAVs destroyed 880+ Tanks,AFVs,Howitzers,MLRS,even Helicopters,Planes in Syria,Libya,Karabakh



even TB-2 has superiior technology than Chinese UCAVs

Russian S300 hit Ukranian TB-2 UCAV with airbust munition effect
and Pilot lost connection with TB-2 UCAV

but TB-2 UCAV its own made a miraculous return by auto-landing at the airbase
and Ukranians were shocked


*the quality of Turkish UCAVs is impressive. Almost all flight systems are copied, so backup systems can be restored even if severely damaged*


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Then Chinese Weapons are full of untested .....
> 
> Most of Turkish Weapons were in active fight in Syria,Libya,Karabakh
> 
> 
> And Armenia is not militia group .. but real military Force with full of Russian AD Systems
> Syria is not militia group .. but real military Force with full of Russian AD Systems
> 
> Even UAE and Russia gave dozens of PANTSIR AD Systems to LNA ( HAFTAR )
> 
> TB-2 UCAVs destroyed dozens of OSA, BUK, TOR, PANTSIR, S300 AD Systems in Syria,Libya,Karabakh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even TB-2 has superiior technology than Chinese low quality UCAVs
> 
> Russian S300 hit Ukranian TB-2 UCAV with airbust munition effect
> and Pilot lost connection with TB-2 UCAV
> 
> but TB-2 UCAV its own made a miraculous return by auto-landing at the airbase
> and Ukranians were shocked
> 
> 
> *the quality of Turkish UCAVs is impressive. Almost all flight systems are copied, so backup systems can be restored even if severely damaged*


Stop boasting like a kid with a new Nerf weapon. 






What @retaxis is saying is that you haven't fought an actual modern army. You keep boasting about your victories against small ragtag bands of rebels,militias,small armies with old Soviet equipment and countries with no real Air Force.

He wonders what would you do against countries like Egypt,France,Israel,Iran,Russia. What would you do there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Stop boasting like a kid with a new Nerf weapon.



Stop crying like a kid with your butthurt feelings
34 Countries are not stupid to buy Turkish UCAVs .. even Italy,Japan seriously interest in Turkish UCAVs

keep sleeping , Turkish Weapons will wake up Greeks in a conflict


*TB-2 UCAVs destroyed 880+ military equipment ( billions of dollars ) *
and TB-2 UCAVs changed the game in Syria,Libya,Karabakh







Turkish UCAV war doctrine has put forward a "new military doctrine" in the world

even TB-2 UCAV armed with only 8 km MAM-L laser guided munition was against 12-40 km AD Systems

now AKINCI UCAV armed with Laser/RF/IIR/TV guided missiles,guided bombs,kamikaze Drones with range of 40-60-150-180-280 km to hit everything from safe distance

and KIZILELMA , TISU unmanned stealth Fighter Jets are coming to carry even air to air missiles , AESA Radar


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Stop crying like a kid with your butthurt feelings
> 34 Countries are not stupid to buy Turkish UCAVs .. even Italy,Japan seriously interest in Turkish UCAVs


There's noone crying here,other than you who is trying to prove that you have superweapons.

The Turkish MoD can claim trillions of destroyed equipment for all I care. The truth is what I showed you above.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> What @retaxis is saying is that you haven't fought an actual modern army. You keep boasting about your victories against small ragtag bands of rebels,militias,small armies with old Soviet equipment and countries with no real Air Force.
> 
> He wonders what would you do against countries like Egypt,France,Israel,Iran,Russia. What would you do there?




Send Egyptian,French Navy to Turkish EEZ 
then see what will happen with so-called modern FREMM Frigates


250 Turkish UCAVs easly to turn pathetic FREMM Frigates into crap of metal 


250 Turkish UCAVs to carry 1.000-1.500 missiles including TRLG-230 supersonic Missiles






even not only UCAVs 
but also dozens of Turkish unmanned Vessels to carry 100+ missiles with range of 40-180 km 


*do you think Turks will use UCAVs to attack France ,Israel ,Egypt ?*

Turks will use UCAVs to protect homeland against land invasion
Turks will use UCAVs for military operation against Islands in the Aegean
Turks will use UCAVs to protect EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean

and Countries like Egypt,Greece,France,İsrael,Iran can not do anything against Turkish UCAVs in Turkish soil and in the Eastern Mediterranean

real military experts very well knows about it


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> 250 Turkish UCAVs to carry 1.000-1.500 missiles including TRLG-230 supersonic Missiles


When you say "to carry",wtf does that mean? They might be able to carry them in the future? They are ABLE TO CARRY THEM NOW? No,I don't think so. In the future and IF you manage to produce 1,000 missiles for 250 UCAVs.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> There's noone crying here,other than you who is trying to prove that you have superweapons.
> 
> The Turkish MoD can claim trillions of destroyed equipment for all I care. The truth is what I showed you above.



*Losers are trying to show epic loses as military success in Syria,Libya,Karabakh*


The truth is 

Turkiye,Azerbaijan,GNA won against Syrian Regime,Iran,Hezbolah,Armenia,WAGNER,HAFTAR in Syria,Libya,Karabakh

Thanks to Turkish UCAV war doctrine


if you also wants to test Turkish UCAV war doctrine , then send your forces to Turkiye and Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean

then everybody will see what will happen with your backward technologies


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> if you also wants to test Turkish UCAV war doctrine , then send your forces to Turkiye and Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> then everybody will see what will happen with your backward technologies


No,we don't want your EEZ,we have ours. It's you who want our EEZ. Go flex your UCAVs to Israel,see how fun that will be. They shoot down stuff,not like us and the tolerant Westerners. Yahood will shoot your UCAVs down until you have Erdogan ask for friendship again.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> When you say "to carry",wtf does that mean? They might be able to carry them in the future? They are ABLE TO CARRY THEM NOW? No,I don't think so. In the future and IF you manage to produce 1,000 missiles for 250 UCAVs.



Now 250+ Turkish UCAVs are in service ( TB-2 , ANKA-S , AKINCI , AKSUNGUR )

now 250 UCAVs can carry 1.000-1.500 missiles/guided munitions/kamikaze Drones such as MAM-L , MAM-T , KGK , TOLUN-IIR , TRLG-230 , SOM , SIMSEK


now only KUZGUN-TJ , CAKIR missiles and ALPAGUT are not in service 
KUZGUN-TJ , CAKIR , ALPAGUT will enter service in 2023


now Turkiye has 1.000-1.500 missiles/guided munitions such as MAM-L , MAM-T , KGK-82 , TOLUN , TRLG-230 , SOM , SIMSEK to arm 250 UCAVs to hit enemy Tanks,Howitzers,MLRS,AD Systems,Warships


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> now 250 UCAVs can carry 1.000-1.500 missiles/guided munitions/kamikaze Drones such as MAM-L , MAM-T , KGK , TOLUN-IIR , TRLG-230 , SOM , SIMSEK


Wow so easy. Turkey can destroy any army.



MMM-E said:


> Turks will use UCAVs to protect homeland against land invasion
> Turks will use UCAVs for military operation against Islands in the Aegean
> Turks will use UCAVs to protect EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean


"Protect homeland against land invasion"=Invade Syria
"Military operation against islands in the Aegean"=illegally occupy sovereign territory belonging to another country
"Protect EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean"=Steal Greek,Cypriot and Egyptian EEZ.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> No,we don't want your EEZ,we have ours. It's you who want our EEZ. Go flex your UCAVs to Israel,see how fun that will be. They shoot down stuff,not like us and the tolerant Westerners. Yahood will shoot your UCAVs down until you have Erdogan ask for friendship again.



Wth we will do in Israel ?

or flex Israeli UCAVs to Turkiye and see how fun that will be

even no need Turkish SUNGUR , HISAR-A , HISAR-O , SIPER Air Defense Systems

even TB-2 UCAV to carry SUNGUR air to air missiles to shoot down Israeli UCAVs









Foinikas said:


> "Protect homeland against land invasion"=Invade Syria
> "Military operation against islands in the Aegean"=illegally occupy sovereign territory belonging to another country
> "Protect EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean"=Steal Greek,Cypriot and Egyptian EEZ.



UN article 51 self defense to fight ISIS , PKK/YPG Terrorism in Syria

Greece illegally armed Islands and become a threat to Turkiye 

Greece,Greek Cypriots , Egypt wants to steal Turkish and Libyan EEZ



btw Israel's HERZOG visited Turkiye for peace

loot at Israeli Plane " peace , future , partnership , etc )


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> even no need Turkish SUNGUR , HISAR-A , HISAR-O , SIPER Air Defense Systems
> 
> even TB-2 UCAV to carry SUNGUR air to air missiles to shoot down Israeli UCAVs


WOW SO EASY! 

Turkey wins again.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> WOW SO EASY!
> 
> Turkey wins again.



*Yes so easy as like we won in Syria,Libya,Karabakh*​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> It's the comedy club.



Its reality that hurts loser Foinikas and Greeks

Greeks lost Anatolia , Istanbul
Greeks were ruled by the Turks for centuries
Greeks lost in 1922 , 1974 , 1996
Greeks can not steal Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean
Greeks can not develop even Cruise Missile

therefore you have butthurt feelings

Egypt,Greece,Iran,Israel were ruled by the TURKS ,,, You are our ex-Vassals
Egypt,Greece,Iran,Israel were nothing in the last 900 years







Egypt,Israel,Greece still have no naval industry
They can not develop even a Corvette


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Egypt,Israel,Greece still have no naval industry
> They can not develop even a Corvette


Learn some history and some defence stuff. 

That's all I'll say. 

You're ignorant when it comes to both.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Learn some history and some defence stuff.
> 
> That's all I'll say.
> 
> You're ignorant when it comes to both.



what a joker

Its reality
Egypt,Israel,Greece dont have naval industry
They can not develop even a Corvette

on the other hand , Turkiye has its own Naval industry which is one of the best in the World

and
Egypt,Greece,Iran,Israel were ruled by the TURKS ,,, You are our ex-Vassals
Egypt,Greece,Iran were nothing in the last 900 years


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Its reality
> Egypt,Israel,Greece dont have naval industry
> They can not develop even a Corvette


Sa'ar you idiot. Sa'ar. 
Enough with your nonsense. Enough. 



MMM-E said:


> and
> Egypt,Greece,Iran,Israel were ruled by the TURKS ,,, You are our ex-Vassals
> Egypt,Greece,Iran were nothing in the last 900 years


Are you kidding? Ex-vassals? Are you socially impaired? 

You know how many Empires existed in the world? Should each of them count others as "ex-vassals" in modern times? 

What are you talking about,what kind of stuff are you smoking?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Sa'ar you idiot. Sa'ar.
> Enough with your nonsense. Enough.



You are real idiot

SAAR-4 was Missile Boat

SAAR-5 Corvette was built by USA
SAAR-6 Corvette was built by Germany




Foinikas said:


> You know how many Empires existed in the world? Should each of them count others as "ex-vassals" in modern times?
> 
> What are you talking about,what kind of stuff are you smoking?



You are so pathetic

We Turks were not vassal to any one in history
Greece,Egypt,İran were Our ex-vassals

Big powers Ottoman Empire , British Empire, Russian Empire, Holy Roman Empire

and Vassals like Greece


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> SAAR-5 Corvette was built by USA
> SAAR-6 Corvette was built by Germany


The projects were combined Israeli-American and Israeli-German ships. Not exclusively American or German. 

@Beny Karachun can tell you more about them.



MMM-E said:


> We Turks were not vassal to any one in history
> Greece,Egypt,İran were Our ex-vassals
> 
> Big powers Ottoman Empire , British Empire, Russian Empire, Holy Roman Empire
> 
> and Vassals like Greece


I'm done arguing with you for this year.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> The projects were combined Israeli-American and Israeli-German ships. Not exclusively American or German.
> 
> @Beny Karachun can tell you more about them.



I am not talking about projects
I am talking about Naval Industry

and SAAR-5 was built in USA ... SAAR-6 was built in Germany

Greece-Egypt dont have technology to develop even a Corvette

on the other hand , Turkiye has its own Naval industry which is one of the best in the World




Foinikas said:


> I'm done arguing with you for this year.



Happy new year Yorgi

go and drink Uzo , play Sirtaki instead of trolling on my thread


----------



## Beny Karachun

Foinikas said:


> The projects were combined Israeli-American and Israeli-German ships. Not exclusively American or German.
> 
> @Beny Karachun can tell you more about them.


Not worth it lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Beny Karachun said:


> Not worth it lol



SAAR-6 based on German Braunschweig class Corvette and SAAR-6 was built in Germany

Radar and Weapons are Israeli



*except Engine , full of Turkish technology *

ADVENT Combat Management System
CENK-S AESA Radar
ALPER LPI Surface Radar
AKREP Fire Control Radar
ASELSAN Piri IRST
FERSAH Hull Mounted Sonar
SeaEye-AHTAPOT EO Reconnaisance and Survellience System
ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System
HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System
Satellite Communications (SATCOM)
16 cells MIDLAS VLS

-- 1 x MKE 76 mm Gun
-- 16 x ATMACA Anti ship Missiles
-- 64 x HISAR RF Air Defense Missiles
-- 1 x GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS
-- 6 x Torpedos
-- 2 x 25 mm Aselsan STOP Machine Gun Platforms


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> SAAR-6 based on German Braunschweig class Corvette and SAAR-6 was built in Germany
> 
> Radar and Weapons are Israeli
> 
> 
> 
> *except Engine , full of Turkish technology*



which radar is israeli and which weapon system you are talking about and from where did the engine come from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> SAAR-6 based on German Braunschweig class Corvette and SAAR-6 was built in Germany
> 
> Radar and Weapons are Israeli


Do you care about who designs a ship or who builds a ship? What's the most important? The designer or the builder?


----------



## MMM-E

manpk77 said:


> which radar is israeli and which weapon system you are talking about and from where did the engine come from?



SAAR-6 Corvette design is based on the German Braunschweig class Corvette
All SAAR-6 Corvettes were constructed in Germany

Israeli-built sensors and missiles were fitted to German made SAAR-6 Corvette

-- EL/M 2248 AESA Rasar
-- BARAK-8 and C-DOME SAMs
-- GABRIEL anti-ship Missile



*Turkiye designed and built ISTIF class Frigate with full of indigenous systems and weapons*

only a few Countries in the World

ADVENT Combat Management System from* HAVELSAN*
CENK-S AESA Radar *from ASELSAN *
ALPER LPI Surface Radar *from ASELSAN *
AKREP Fire Control Radar *from ASELSAN *
Piri IRST* from ASELSAN *
FERSAH Hull Mounted Sonar *from ASELSAN *
SeaEye-AHTAPOT EO Reconnaisance and Survellience System *from ASELSAN *
ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System *from ASELSAN *
HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System *from ASELSAN *
Satellite Communications (SATCOM) *from ASELSAN *
16 cells MIDLAS VLS *from ROKETSAN*

76 mm Gun *from MKE*
ATMACA Anti ship Missile *from ROKETSAN*
HISAR RF Air Defense Missile *from ROKETSAN-ASELSAN*
GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS *from ASELSAN *
ORKA Torpedo *from ROKETSAN*
STOP 25 mm Machine Gun Platform *from ASELSAN 

Now Turkiye has enough technology to build TF-2000 class Destroyer with full of indigenous systems and weapons*


Thanks to our NATO allies who used arms embargo on Turkiye

*Turkiye becomes one of a few global defense industries in the World with 757 military projects *

Pakistan,Indonesia,Ukraine,Turkmenistan,Qatar,India bought Ships from Turkiye


----------



## MMM-E

*Turkish Military Projects ( only a few Countries in the World )*


still Countries like Greece , Egypt are dreaming about to match with regional power Turkiye

Your countries have zero chance against upcoming Turkish military power

even I am not talking about other weapons such as
-- 6 Type-214TN class AIP Submarines
-- 36 S400 Air Defense Launchers with 192 missiles
-- 83 T-129 Attack Helicopters
-- 4 Boeing E-7T AEWC
-- 4 modernized MEKO-200 Frigates
-- TCG ANADOLU Aircraft Carrier -- Amphibious Assault Ship


AKINCI strategic UCAV





KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet





TISU ( ANKA-3 ) unmanned stealth Bomber to make first flight in 2023





TFX ( MMU ) 5th gen Fighter Jet





T-929 heavy Attack Helicopter to make first flight in 2023





4 HAVASOJ stand off Jammer Aircraft to jam Radars from 400 km away









ISTIF class Frigate





TF-2000 class Destroyer





MILDEN class AIP Submarine construction to start in 2025









HISAR-O and SIPER Air Defense Systems to turn enemy Fighter Jets into crap of metal










150-250+ km land-naval-air launched Anti-Ship Missiles / land attack Cruise Missiles
( SOM , ATMACA , CAKIR , KUZGUN-TJ , etc )









1.000 km Ballistic and Cruise Missiles -- 500 km anti-ship Ballistic Missile
800 km Anti-radiation Drone
( TAYFUN , CENK , GEZGIN , KARGI , etc )










RAMJET - SCRAMJET powered supersonic - Hypersonic Missiles , HGV


----------



## manpk77

MMM-E said:


> Israeli-built sensors and missiles were fitted to German made SAAR-6 Corvette
> 
> -- EL/M 2248 AESA Rasar
> -- BARAK-8 and C-DOME SAMs
> -- GABRIEL anti-ship Missile
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkiye designed and built ISTIF class Frigate with full of indigenous systems and weapons*



So you are saying except for these things and the engine you built other things at home?


----------



## MMM-E

*450+ km ERALP Early Warning Radar enter service*


Aselsan ERALP is a new generation S-Band radar developed for long range early warning, with its GaN AESA and digital beamforming antenna architecture.
ERALP has the ability to detect and track air breathing targets, ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges


----------



## MMM-E

*TFX ( MMU )*


One of the most important defense industry projects in Turkiye the National Combat Aircraft has passed a critical stage in the construction process, and the construction of the TFX ( MMU ) is nearing the end

The integration of the F110 type engines was also successfully completed.

Roll out : 18.03.2023


----------



## MMM-E

Turkish 8×8 Truck mounted 155mm Howitzer ARPAN-155 deliveries to start in August


----------



## MMM-E

*6 New T-155 STORM-II Howitzers delivered to the Turkish Army*


----------



## Akritas

MMM-E said:


> SAAR-6 Corvette design is based on the German Braunschweig class Corvette
> All SAAR-6 Corvettes were constructed in Germany
> 
> Israeli-built sensors and missiles were fitted to German made SAAR-6 Corvette
> 
> -- EL/M 2248 AESA Rasar
> -- BARAK-8 and C-DOME SAMs
> -- GABRIEL anti-ship Missile
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkiye designed and built ISTIF class Frigate with full of indigenous systems and weapons*
> 
> only a few Countries in the World
> 
> ADVENT Combat Management System from* HAVELSAN*
> CENK-S AESA Radar *from ASELSAN *
> ALPER LPI Surface Radar *from ASELSAN *
> AKREP Fire Control Radar *from ASELSAN *
> Piri IRST* from ASELSAN *
> FERSAH Hull Mounted Sonar *from ASELSAN *
> SeaEye-AHTAPOT EO Reconnaisance and Survellience System *from ASELSAN *
> ARES-2N Electronic Warfare System *from ASELSAN *
> HIZIR Torpedo counter measure System *from ASELSAN *
> Satellite Communications (SATCOM) *from ASELSAN *
> 16 cells MIDLAS VLS *from ROKETSAN*
> 
> 76 mm Gun *from MKE*
> ATMACA Anti ship Missile *from ROKETSAN*
> HISAR RF Air Defense Missile *from ROKETSAN-ASELSAN*
> GOKDENIZ 35 mm CIWS *from ASELSAN *
> ORKA Torpedo *from ROKETSAN*
> STOP 25 mm Machine Gun Platform *from ASELSAN
> 
> Now Turkiye has enough technology to build TF-2000 class Destroyer with full of indigenous systems and weapons*
> 
> 
> Thanks to our NATO allies who used arms embargo on Turkiye
> 
> *Turkiye becomes one of a few global defense industries in the World with 757 military projects *
> 
> Pakistan,Indonesia,Ukraine,Turkmenistan,Qatar,India bought Ships from Turkiye


No VDS Sonar in Istif Class?
Intresting!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> No VDS Sonar in Istif Class?
> Intresting!!!



Aselsan LFAS


----------



## Akritas

MMM-E said:


> Aselsan LFAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 910863




Another thing I asked you, i*s whether the ISTIF Frigate has an VDS ?*
Apparently it hasn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> Another thing I asked you, i*s whether the ISTIF Frigate has an VDS ?*
> Apparently it hasn't.




Aselsan has developed HIZIR LFAS Sonar for maybe Fishing Boats


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Aselsan has developed HIZIR LFAS Sonar for maybe Fishing Boats , not for Frigate projects


So it doesn't have.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> So it doesn't have.



ISTIF Frigate even is not in service ....

Aselsan HIZIR LFAS is a towed Sonar System for Turkish Warship projects 
we have to wait and see


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> ISTIF Frigate even is not in service ....
> 
> Aselsan HIZIR LFAS is a towed Sonar System for Turkish Warship projects
> we have to wait and see


But you're the one who keeps mentioning ISTIF class every time. And when I tell you that it's not even in service,you get angry and say it's already in service and you mention the TF-2000 class as well!


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> But you're the one who keeps mentioning ISTIF class every time. And when I tell you that it's not even in service,you get angry and say it's already in service and you mention the TF-2000 class as well!



Greeks keeps mentioning FDI Frigates day and night .... so what ?

ISTIF class is not paper project
First ISTIF Frigate delivery to the Turkish Navy in 2023
of course we will show and talking about ISTIF Frigate
And I never said TCG ISTANBUL is in service .... stop changing my words


Systems have changed and many new features are being added
we have to wait and see


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Greeks keeps mentioning FDI Frigates day and night .... so what ?


We don't talk as if they are in service. Every time I tell you that the first one isn't even in service yet,you go mad and call me an "ignorant troll". Now,suddenly "it's not in service" 😂


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> We don't talk as if they are in service. Every time I tell you that the first one isn't even in service yet,you go mad and call me an "ignorant troll". Now,suddenly "it's not in service" 😂



Yes you are a liar and ignorant troll ... and you are still lying

I never said TCG ISTANBUL is in service ,, you liar and characterless bitch
enouh with your trolling ....go an dream with FDI Frigate

First ISTIF Frigate delivery to the Turkish Navy in 2023


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Yes you are a liar and ignorant troll ... and you are still lying
> 
> I never said TCG ISTANBUL is in service ,, you liar and characterless bitch
> enouh is your trolling ....go an dream with FDI Frigate
> 
> First ISTIF Frigate delivery to the Turkish Navy in 2023


Are you sure I'm lying? Every time you accuse me of lying,I prove you wrong  

You always include the ISTIF class in your long lists of Turkish superweapons. Now that Akritas cornered you about the VDS,
you just cowered and said "it's not in service yet". 

Admit it. Just admit it. He got you.


----------



## Abid123

MMM-E said:


> you liar and characterless bitch


That's not very nice of you....


----------



## Foinikas

@Abid123 he has been spamming the forum with the same stuff throughout the years. I don't have any problem with the other Turkish military equipment threads,it's his constant recycling of the same shit (that's not even his,he just copies stuff from sites and posts it here),that annoys me.


----------



## MMM-E

*Greek troll Foinikas has butthurt feelings ,, block him to enter my threads*

enough is enough with his trolling , provoking and terrorize all my threads since 2021

He terrorize all my threads 24/7 . i'm getting angry now , I dont want to see his silly and provocative posts any more

Please stop this liar and characterless Greek troll

@WebMaster , @Kompromat , @waz​

​


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> *Greek troll Foinikas has butthurt feelings ,, block him to enter my threads*
> 
> enough is enough with his trolling , provoking and terrorize all my threads since 2021
> 
> He terrorize all my threads 24/7 . i'm getting angry now , I dont want to see his silly and provocative posts any more
> 
> Please stop this liar and characterless Greek troll
> 
> @WebMaster , @Kompromat , @waz​
> 
> ​


I just proved that the majority of your threads are the same stuff with a slightly different thread title. 

That counts as spam. Propaganda. It's ridiculous. Anyone who reads the list of your threads above,will understand that you just recycle your threads every few months.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> I just proved that the majority of your threads are the same stuff with a slightly different thread title.
> 
> That counts as spam. Propaganda. It's ridiculous. Anyone who reads the list of your threads above,will understand that you just recycle your threads every few months.



You are a Greek troll who has big hatred , jealousy and butthurt feelings towards Turkiye

When I show power of the Turkish Armed Forces and Turkish military projects , you and same troll team jumping to my threads to provoke me and terrorize thread

I am PDF member since 2017
and you stupid troll showing my threads in 6 years .. what a sneaky provocateur


no any propaganda you liar jealous troll ... all projects are real and confirmed
and my threads are most visited threads about the Turkish Armed Forces and Turkish military projects

enough is enough with your trolling , provoking and terrorize all my threads since 2021
MODS should ban you to enter my threads

@WebMaster , @Kompromat , @waz​


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> So it doesn't have.


It does not have, and nor will it have, *because on the one hand* with a displacement of only 3000 tons, it does not have the margin to increase the weight, *on the other hand*, it will have another system in the rear, that of the HIZIR Torpedo Countermeasure System.
Remember that in the proposed Greek corvettes of 3000 tons, the CAPTAS 2 and not the CAPTAS 4 can be included, due to its smaller volume and weigh.
And to understand what VDS sonar means, *the Americans asked for the CAPTAS 4 to be included in the new Constellation-class frigates*, because they have understood how important piece of a tracking sensor it is for the AIP-type submarines.!!!


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> It does not have, and nor will it have, *because on the one hand* with a displacement of only 3000 tons, it does not have the margin to increase the weight, *on the other hand*, it will have another system in the rear, that of the HIZIR Torpedo Countermeasure System.
> Remember that in the proposed Greek corvettes of 3000 tons, the CAPTAS 2 and not the CAPTAS 4 can be included, due to its smaller volume and weigh.
> And to understand what VDS sonar means, *the Americans asked for the CAPTAS 4 to be included in the new Constellation-class frigates*, because they have understood how important piece of a tracking sensor it is for the AIP-type submarines.!!!



Greek trolls also said 3.000 tons ISTIF Frigate can not carry 16 anti-ship missiles

enough is enough with your silly posts


----------



## Akritas

MMM-E said:


> Greek trolls also said 3.000 tons ISTIF Frigate can not carry 16 anti-ship missiles


In addition to being a liar, you are also a slanderer.....because what I mentioned is,* that it is not possible for a 3000 ton ship to have....64 missiles as you sai*d, when all the others can have 16 or 32, and those with conditions.
Because you stunned us that ISTIF will have......64 missiles, when e.g. all other countries will have 16 or 32 (purely for AAW purpose)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> Remember that in the proposed Greek corvettes of 3000 tons, the CAPTAS 2 and not the CAPTAS 4 can be included, due to its smaller volume and weigh.


Yes,I remember. I noticed they both had CAPTAS-2. 

Which apparently is very good,but of course nothing like the CAPTAS-4.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> In addition to being a liar, you are also a slanderer.....because what I mentioned is, that it is not possible for a 3000 ton ship to have....64 missiles as you said, when all the others can have 16 or 32, and those with conditions.
> Because you stunned us that ISTIF will have......64 missiles, when e.g. all other countries will have 16 or 32 (purely for AAW purpose)



You Greek trolls are liar and slanderer

read your posts



Akritas said:


> The 16 missiles thing, on a 3000 ton ship, is....too much.





Akritas said:


> now if you think that you can overcome shipbuilding load physics with a 3000 ton ship, then you are ready to build a ship for the .....Challenger Deep point.!!!



Greek troll says 3.000 tons ISTIF Frigate can not carry 16 anti-ship missiles
We will see soon can carry or not


and French SYLVER VLS lacks quadpack capability ,
therefore Egyptian FREMM Frigate armed with 16 cells VLS for only 16 ASTER-15 SAMs

American MK-41 and Turkish MIDLAS VLS with quadpack capability 
16 cells VLS for 64 SAMs


You and Foinikas know nothing about worldwide military .. only trolling and babbling
stop terrorize my threads


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> You and Foinikas know nothing about worldwide military .. only trolling and babbling
> stop terrorize my threads


You are well-known on the forum for being one of the most ignorant people,trying to look like an expert. In your mind you are an expert. But don't insult us,when you've had fights with countless members,who all called you out for being a phoney.The examples are there.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> You are well-known on the forum for being one of the most ignorant people,trying to look like an expert. In your mind you are an expert. But don't insult us,when you've had fights with countless members,who all called you out for being a phoney.The examples are there.



Says a Greek troll who doesnt know even CROTALE AD System can not intercept Ballistic Missiles

ignorant liar troll team . I dont care about you useless trolls
you and your troll friends are jumping to my threads for trolling , provocation and deflect the facts

MODS are allowing you to do it since 2021


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Says a Greek troll who doesnt know even CROTALE AD System can not intercept Ballistic Missiles


VT-1 could possibly shoot down your trash missiles  



MMM-E said:


> ignorant liar troll team . I dont care about you useless trolls
> you and your troll friends are jumping to my threads for trolling , provocation and deflect the facts


Troll team? 

Are you saying that 20-30 people of different nationalities,backgrounds and political ideologies are wrong but 1 guy is right?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> VT-1 could possibly shoot down your trash missiles



Maybe in your dreams
what a troll dreaming about to intercept TAYFUN Ballistic Missile with CROTALE low altitude short range air defense system

his post show greek jealousy and hatred
Greece can not develop even cruise missile , still he calls Turkish missiles as trash

Greek troll terrorize all my threads since 2021

@WebMaster , @Kompromat , @waz


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Maybe in your dreams
> what a troll dream about to intercept TAYFUN Ballistic Missile with CROTALE low altitude short range air defense system
> 
> Greek troll terrorize all my threads since 2021
> 
> @WebMaster , @Kompromat , @waz


Why are you crying to the mods again? You yourself provoke such answers with your posts and flame comments. 

Why are you blaming others? You insult and mock. Your behavior is problematic with everyone. Learn to take criticism and sit down.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Why are you crying to the mods again? You yourself provoke such answers with your posts and flame comments.



You opened even a thread to ban me
you are so crying bitch .... I just want from MODS to block you enter my threads

Its my thread idiot ..... I did not call you , I did not say anything about Greece

Greek trolls terrorize my threads 24/7



Foinikas said:


> Why are you crying to the mods again? You yourself provoke such answers with your posts and flame comments.
> 
> Why are you blaming others? You insult and mock. Your behavior is problematic with everyone. Learn to take criticism and sit down.




where is your critism liar idiot ? you just provoke me with your lies and trolling .. nothing else

you and your troll team terrorize my threads since 2021
today you again destroyed my thread here when I showed first REIS class AIP Submarine , you have started spamming my thread

enough is enough with your silly posts and trolling

@WebMaster , @Kompromat , @waz


----------



## Akritas

MMM-E said:


> You Greek trolls are liar and slanderer
> 
> read your posts
> 
> Greek troll says 3.000 tons ISTIF Frigate can not carry 16 anti-ship missiles
> We will see soon can carry or not
> 
> and French SYLVER VLS lacks quadpack capability ,
> therefore Egyptian FREMM Frigate armed with 16 cells VLS for only 16 ASTER-15 SAMs
> 
> American MK-41 and Turkish MIDLAS VLS with quadpack capability
> 16 cells VLS for 64 SAMs
> 
> 
> You and Foinikas know nothing about worldwide military .. only trolling and babbling
> stop terrorize my threads


You saw that you are a liar and a slanderer.....
*I told you that a ship of 3000 tones*, to have 16 x ATMACA *anti-ship Missiles*, is difficulat d*ue to the shipbuilding load physics.*
And I was right after all, because today I understood, that the Turkish navy, *"exchanged" the VDS sonar with the 8 additional anti-ship missiles*.
I am sure that the Greek navy and the submarine fleet will thank the Turkish for this... exchange.
Any way, because every further discussion with you is a waste of time, you keep deliberately confusing the two types of missiles, anyone who is interested in what was said, *can go to the following link and be informed.*









Turkish Navy to be in strongest position with major Projects


Okay, we got you. Since...25 kilometers is enough for you, it is enough for me, after all, the original design was and is, for 16 missiles with a range of more than 100 km, you fell to....25 km. 1-- Your 100-120 km ASTER-30 can engage on anti-ship missile in sea skimming mode from 25 km ...



defence.pk







Foinikas said:


> Yes,I remember. I noticed they both had CAPTAS-2.
> 
> Which apparently is very good,but of course nothing like the CAPTAS-4.
> 
> View attachment 910929



The picture is perfect, *you can see the differences of the sonars in volume and weight*. This also shows in the performance, when CAPTAS 4 has up to 150 km detection range and the 2 only up to 60 km.
Now imagine in the Aegean and the Eastern Mediterranean, a ship that does not have an VDS sonar, how vulnerable it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Akritas said:


> You saw that you are a liar and a slanderer.....
> *I told you that a ship of 3000 tones*, to have 16 x ATMACA *anti-ship Missiles*, is difficulat d*ue to the shipbuilding load physics.*
> And I was right after all, because today I understood, that the Turkish navy, *"exchanged" the VDS sonar with the 8 additional anti-ship missiles*.
> I am sure that the Greek navy and the submarine fleet will thank the Turkish for this... exchange.
> Any way, because every further discussion with you is a waste of time, you keep deliberately confusing the two types of missiles, anyone who is interested in what was said, *can go to the following link and be informed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Navy to be in strongest position with major Projects
> 
> 
> Okay, we got you. Since...25 kilometers is enough for you, it is enough for me, after all, the original design was and is, for 16 missiles with a range of more than 100 km, you fell to....25 km. 1-- Your 100-120 km ASTER-30 can engage on anti-ship missile in sea skimming mode from 25 km ...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk




Greeks are like belly dancer ,, they are changing their words day by day

when I said ISTIF Frigate armed with 64 SAM .. Greek troll came and said 3.000 ton Frigate designed for 16 SIPER SAMs ... what a lie

they even dont know French SYLVER VLS lacks quad pack capability
on the other hand American MK-41 and Turkish MIDLAS VLS with quad pack capability


when I said ISTIF Frigate armed with 16 anti-ship missiles .. Greek troll came and said 3.000 ton Frigate can not carry 16 anti-ship missiles

according to Greek trolls , we need overcome shipbuilding load physics
what a troll team



liar ignorant troll still talking about exchange
no need to exchange Missiles ..

Aselsan HIZIR LFAS is a towed Sonar System for Turkish Warship projects


----------



## Foinikas

Akritas said:


> You saw that you are a liar and a slanderer.....
> *I told you that a ship of 3000 tones*, to have 16 x ATMACA *anti-ship Missiles*, is difficulat d*ue to the shipbuilding load physics.*
> And I was right after all, because today I understood, that the Turkish navy, *"exchanged" the VDS sonar with the 8 additional anti-ship missiles*.
> I am sure that the Greek navy and the submarine fleet will thank the Turkish for this... exchange.
> Any way, because every further discussion with you is a waste of time, you keep deliberately confusing the two types of missiles, anyone who is interested in what was said, *can go to the following link and be informed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Navy to be in strongest position with major Projects
> 
> 
> Okay, we got you. Since...25 kilometers is enough for you, it is enough for me, after all, the original design was and is, for 16 missiles with a range of more than 100 km, you fell to....25 km. 1-- Your 100-120 km ASTER-30 can engage on anti-ship missile in sea skimming mode from 25 km ...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is perfect, *you can see the differences of the sonars in volume and weight*. This also shows in the performance, when CAPTAS 4 has up to 150 km detection range and the 2 only up to 60 km.
> Now imagine in the Aegean and the Eastern Mediterranean, a ship that does not have an VDS sonar, how vulnerable it is.


He keeps putting half-baked information,wrong stats and his own estimates (based on what,I don't know) and tries to pass them as facts. Then if someone corrects him,he gets angry and calls him a liar. Then if someone questions the vailidity of his posts,he cries about his threads being "terrorized". 

I don't know what kind of mental problem he has and I'm being serious now,but such people shouldn't be allowed to post on a forum. In the end,all he does is c/p information from Turkish sites and incites fights with everyone. 

There's no room for discussion with him and forums are for discussion. The funny thing is,when people corner him and debunk his false claims,he either ignores it completely or goes back to ranting about the Ottoman past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*First REIS ( Type-214TN ) class AIP Submarine enter service in 2023*


Length : 67,6 m
Displacement : 2013 tons
Range : 12.000 nm
Speed : 20 knots
Endurance : 84 days

UGM-84A Harpoon Blok II or ATMACA Anti ship Missile
AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
ARES-2NS Electronic Warfare System
ZARGANA Soft-kill Torpedo counter measure System
TORK Hard-kill Torpedo Countermeasure System














Construction of the Turkish Navy’s REIS class (Type 214TN) AIP Submarines continues full speed ahead.


----------



## MMM-E

*TFX maiden flight at the end of 2023*


According to TEMEL KOTIL ( President & CEO at Turkish Aerospace ) TFX will make its maiden flight at the end of 2023

The first flight was previously scheduled for 2025


Roll out : 2023 .... First flight : 2023
Enter service : 2028 ... maybe earlier

Length: 21 m
Wingspan: 14 m
Height: 6 m
Wing area: 60 m2
Maximum speed: Mach 1.8
Combat range: 1,100 km
Service ceiling: 17,000 m (55,000 ft)

IRFS ( AESA Radar, Electronic Warfare )
Advanced Navigation Features
Integrated Electro-Optical Systems (IEOS)
Infrared Search and Track (IRST)
Electro-Optical Targeting System (EOTS)
Advanced Cockpit / Human Machine Interface


----------



## LeGenD

Kindly stop insulting each other.


----------

